# Intense Cycles Gallery - Show your ride! - Teil 2



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## meth3434 (21. Oktober 2010)

So um dieses neue Forum mal einzuweihen bin ich mal so frei einen Gallery Thread zu starten, so haben alle Intense Besitzer die Möglichkeit ihre Bikes entsprechend zu präsentieren! 

Und nach dem Motto zeig du mir deins dann zeig ich dir meins, mach ich gleich mal dem Anfang mit meinem Tazer VP: 








So nun ist es an euch hier viele schönes Intense rides zu posten!
auf gehts
meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (21. Oktober 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Der letzte Dreck von gestern. Und paar andere Updates.



Ich sag nur : BRUTAAAAAAL

Obwohl mir der Rahmen an sich nicht gefällt ist dieser Aufbau endgeil !

Passt alles perfekt zusammen imo.   

RESPEKT


----------



## °Fahreinheit (21. Oktober 2010)

Also so ein altes tazer könnt mir ja auch gefallen...


----------



## Red Dragon (21. Oktober 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> Ich sag nur : BRUTAAAAAAL
> 
> Obwohl mir der Rahmen an sich nicht gefällt ist dieser Aufbau endgeil !
> 
> ...



Danke für die Blumen. Die Kiste ist noch nicht ganz fertig, es gibt noch eine neue Kurbel und Kettenführung, um bisschen Gewicht zu sparen und dann endlich fertig zu sein. 

Bin aber bei der Führung noch etwas unschlüssig was es werden wird, Kurbel ist sicher.


----------



## evil_rider (22. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Oktober 2010)

sieht geometrietechnisch aber iwie etws vermurkst aus!
schwarzes casting wäre noch gut!


----------



## evil_rider (22. Oktober 2010)

190er dämpfer um zu sehen, wie es sich so fährt... ist so halt extrem auf DH getrimmt von der geo... flache winkel, tretlager +/- 0mm... geht vorwärts...

demnächst mit 210mm dämpfer, slackers und -2° K9 headset... macht 3.5° flacheren lenkwinkel, 1.5° flacheren sitzwinkel und somit 63.5er lenkwinkel... *yeeehhaaaa*


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Oktober 2010)

naja wenn du meinst! mal sehen was draus wird!


----------



## Michunddich (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich erstelle einfach mal so, zum ersten mall im Intense Forum eine Antwort.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Oktober 2010)

Schickes Ding! Wenn die Kurbel jetzt noch schwarz wäre oder ne Atlas FR in blau dann wärs absolut perfekt gewesen, viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (23. Oktober 2010)

kurbel, pedale, bremsen, lenker, vorbau --> tonne und was schickes für.


----------



## littledevil (24. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder dem alten Uzzi etwas Leben eingehaucht, jetzt kommt das M1 dran.


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Oktober 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Mal wieder dem alten Uzzi etwas Leben eingehaucht, jetzt kommt das M1 dran.



Bei dem M1-Rahmen im Hintergrund komm ich ins Träumen. Für mich immer noch der schönste M-Rahmen von Intense 
Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt...


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Oktober 2010)

schicker 951 rahmen. works blue und medium?


----------



## Michunddich (24. Oktober 2010)

Richtig! Woher weißt du das nur!!


----------



## littledevil (24. Oktober 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Bei dem M1-Rahmen im Hintergrund komm ich ins Träumen. Für mich immer noch der schönste M-Rahmen von Intense
> Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt...



Wird kein klassischer Aufbau, eher etwas getravelt, nur so zum spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (24. Oktober 2010)

951 und tazer sehr schick 
neuer fred, altes bild


----------



## Single (24. Oktober 2010)

Will auch


----------



## Monster666 (24. Oktober 2010)

endlich hab ich meine Slackers montieren können, jetzt passts....

next!


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Oktober 2010)

Michunddich schrieb:


> Richtig! Woher weißt du das nur!!



ist gut geworden...
heutige abschiedsfahrt:


----------



## Christiaan (25. Oktober 2010)

Bachy, dann mal schnell ein M9 ordern!


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Oktober 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Bachy, dann mal schnell ein M9 ordern!



bin noch unentschlossen, habs nicht eilig und warte auch noch auf 2 antworten...


----------



## metalfreak (26. Oktober 2010)

wieder schicke räder hier


----------



## Infernal_Death (26. Oktober 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Will auch



Kannst du mal ne Aussage zur Kashima Beschichtung machen ? Würde mich mal interessieren, da irgendwann bei mir auch noch ne 40er ins Haus kommt. Und ohne Kashima kanns dann halt ne gebrauchte 2010er werden. Zumal der Neupreis der Gabel ja nicht von schlechten Eltern ist.

Flo


----------



## blaubaer (30. Oktober 2010)

mein s`uzzi


----------



## Downhill Lucki (30. Oktober 2010)

sattelstütze und lenkzentrale...bähh aber der rest ist ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMicha (30. Oktober 2010)

Hammerschmidt + Kettenführung???


----------



## Hunter-dirt (30. Oktober 2010)

geil! 

@Downhill Lucki
Sattelstütze funktioniert einfach gut


----------



## blaubaer (30. Oktober 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sattelstütze und lenkzentrale...bähh aber der rest ist ok!


was denn für eine Sattelstütze sonst die Funktioniert ? 
lenkzentrale ? ja der Lenker, ev. wird mal ein RF Atlas montiert, die Front ist im moment schon recht hoch, aber meine Bandscheibe will es so 



TheMicha schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt + Kettenführung???



ja wiso nicht ? 



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> geil!



Danke


----------



## TheMicha (30. Oktober 2010)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ja wiso nicht ?


Die Hammerschmidt selbst erfüllt doch schon die Funktion einer Kettenführung. 
Klär mich bitte auf falls ich da im Unrecht bin...


----------



## agrohardtail (30. Oktober 2010)

Du hast dadurch weniger kettenschlag weil die kette weniger weg hat und mehr gespannt ist:


----------



## Monster666 (30. Oktober 2010)

ne kette braucht nicht unten geführt zu werden, oben ist wichtig denn da kann sie nicht runterspringen (integrierte Kefü der HS).

und für die Schläge auf den Rahmen hat ers ja sehr gut gelöst : Schlauch um die Strebe, niemals diesen Neopren kack. Lenkerband ist auch super.


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (30. Oktober 2010)

Schon fertig ? Das ging ja schnell ! 

Wie fährst Du denn eigentlich bergauf damit ? Spanngurt zum Gabel absenken ?

Oder geht das so irgendwie ?


----------



## blaubaer (31. Oktober 2010)

hab es nicht so mit langsam machen 

bergauf, ging eigentlich recht gut, war aber noch nicht in den ganz steilen anstiegen drinn 

Gabel passt mir aber überhaupt nicht, spricht alles ander als gut an... wird wohl als nächstes getauscht


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. Oktober 2010)

das mit der gabel is gut zu wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (31. Oktober 2010)

So, dann auch mal hier im Intense Gallery


----------



## overout. (31. Oktober 2010)

Zwar noch kein ganzes Rad... aber spätestens Ende der Woche ist es dann soweit 





ach ja.. bachmayeah's ex


----------



## °Fahreinheit (31. Oktober 2010)

Mit schwarzer Gabel isses cooler!


----------



## modidddmmm (31. Oktober 2010)

Richtig geile Farbe (Ton) beim M9 und natürlich auch beim M6.


----------



## splatternick (31. Oktober 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> So, dann auch mal hier im Intense Gallery



sabber.... lechz..... haben will......


----------



## der T (1. November 2010)

Spaasszeug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (1. November 2010)

nach ausgiebigem testen am Wochenende sehr zufrieden!


----------



## bachmayeah (1. November 2010)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> nach ausgiebigem testen am Wochenende sehr zufrieden!



Hallo? Fox Dämpfer? Die funktionieren doch allesamt nicht. Frag mal Dr.Evil da werden sie geholfen :-D
Was wiegt denn die Kiste so dastehend?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. November 2010)

Ja, frag echt mal lieber nach. Ich wusste nämlich nach über zwei Jahren Benutzung immer noch nicht, dass Fox-Dämpfer nicht funktionieren. Dank Dr. Evil ist es mir zum Glück endlich klar geworden. Dreckszeug aber auch...


----------



## Christiaan (2. November 2010)

[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> nach ausgiebigem testen am Wochenende sehr zufrieden!



Kommt es ueber FLo/Shocker? Hast alle Federweg moglichkeiten probiert und auch die progession moglichkeiten am Hauptrahmen?

Ich werde denke Ich meins so in Marz 2011 meins fahren, Muss es auch noch aufbauen, alle teile sind da, nun noch zeit finden, hahaha

Welche Federharte hast bei welchem Gewicht?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. November 2010)

Mahlzeit Herrschaften. Hier mal ein Bild meines neuen SS2. Gestern zum ersten Mal in Winterberg ausgeführt.


----------



## fabs8 (2. November 2010)

schick


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. November 2010)

schick! und wie fährt sichs? kannst du mal bitte was zu federverhalten vom hinterbau sagen! merce!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Kommt es ueber FLo/Shocker? Hast alle Federweg moglichkeiten probiert und auch die progession moglichkeiten am Hauptrahmen?
> 
> Ich werde denke Ich meins so in Marz 2011 meins fahren, Muss es auch noch aufbauen, alle teile sind da, nun noch zeit finden, hahaha
> 
> Welche Federharte hast bei welchem Gewicht?




Das würde mich auch mal interressieren,welche Federhärte bei welchem Gewicht und Federweg!?
Waren bei euch eigentlich die Angle Sets bereits eingepresst?
Kamen eure Rahmen in einem M9 Karton oder in einem Tazer Karton?


----------



## Rubelnaldo (2. November 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> schick! und wie fährt sichs? kannst du mal bitte was zu federverhalten vom hinterbau sagen! merce!



Kann noch nicht zu viel zum Fahrverhalten sagen, hatte es gestern zum ersten Mal im Einsatz. Fuhr sich auf den ersten Eindruck super geil! Geht extrem gut um die Kurven, springt super geil, tiefer Schwerpunkt und ist auch bei höherem Tempo noch ziemlich stabil. Allerdings hab ich den Dämpfer hinten noch überhaupt nicht eingestellt, die Feder ist sicherlich zu hart für mich, ist eine 500er, ich muss mich erstmal schlau machen welche Feder ich da brauche, da ich nur 68kg wiege. Wenn der Dämpfer richtig eingestellt ist, läuft es sicherlich noch ne ganze Ecke besser!


----------



## Christiaan (2. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das würde mich auch mal interressieren,welche Federhärte bei welchem Gewicht und Federweg!?
> Waren bei euch eigentlich die Angle Sets bereits eingepresst?
> Kamen eure Rahmen in einem M9 Karton oder in einem Tazer Karton?



Angleset war nicht eingepresst, und Rahmen war in ein M9 Karton, ueberigens steht auf mein Karton Rot, und Ich hab Chrome Black, Ich denke mal, Shocker hat alle Rahmen ueberpruft etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (2. November 2010)

i love intense!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (2. November 2010)

- kam in einem Intense Karton wo im Feld mit Eding "M9" und die anderen Daten wie Größe, Farbe,etc... reingeschrieben wurde

 - Angle Set war nicht eingepresst (0.5°, 1.0° Offset für Oben und 2mal der selbe 0° für Oben und Unten mit mehr Einpresstiefe)

 - ich wiege 78kg ohne alles Feder is ah 400er Nuke bei 9" und mid-Progression, mid-Chainsstay, (die selbe wie im 951 bei mid-CS und 8" Travel)

 -  hab's über den Shop meines Vertrauens (http://www.sport-denk.de) und der über Shocker bezogen

 - Geo is wie beim 951 (also Reach is identisch, Oberrohr is kürzer)
 - der Hinterbau fühlt sich um einiges feinfühliger an und lässt auf ruppigem Untergrund dadurch eine bessere Beschleunigung zu
 - Sind halt 300g mehr im Gegensatz zum 951... Aber des is ma egal!
 - In Kurven is es wies 951 saugenial
 - hat mir aufm Local-Dh und aufm Geißkopf (DH, FR) sehr gut getaugt! Geht mir wie bisher bei allen Intense die ich fuhr: "Draufsitzen und sich wohlfühlen!" - Passt einfach!

 - ach ja, der Fox funzt sehr gut!
 vorübergehend mit follgenden Werten (Volumen = Max, 125 PSI, R 7, C-HS 3, C-LS 5) ==> wahrscheinlich no a bissal mehr Rebound...
Man word sehen... 

 - die anderen Federwege habe ich magels passender Feder noch nicht ausprobiert...
 - ebenso die Progressionsverstellungen, war zu heiß aufs fahren!
(bin da aber ah ned so der Ewigkeitsdantler, wenn's passt dann hauts; werd's aber auf jeden Fall no probieren - also auf den jeweils dafür passenden Strecken)


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. November 2010)

sau genial!
man ey hast du mich jetzt scharf gemacht!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Angleset war nicht eingepresst, und Rahmen war in ein M9 Karton, ueberigens steht auf mein Karton Rot, und Ich hab Chrome Black, Ich denke mal, Shocker hat alle Rahmen ueberpruft etc





[email protected] [email protected] schrieb:


> - kam in einem Intense Karton wo im Feld mit Eding "M9" und die anderen Daten wie Größe, Farbe,etc... reingeschrieben wurde
> 
> - Angle Set war nicht eingepresst (0.5°, 1.0° Offset für Oben und 2mal der selbe 0° für Oben und Unten mit mehr Einpresstiefe)
> 
> ...



Danke 
Ich hatte mich nur gewundert warum meiner in einem Tazerkarton steckt und das Angle Set extra dabei ist,in den Unterlagen steht halt: ...nur in Verbindung mit Rahmen *und verbaut*

...interressant,Jeff hatte mir für 100Kg (auch ohne alles) ebenfalls die 400er als passend angegeben,hmm vermutlich ist er dabei von 9,5" ausgegangen,dann könnte das evtl. wieder hinkommen.


----------



## Crak (2. November 2010)

solltest du bei den 9,5" nicht ne härtere brauchen? war bei dem 951 so.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2010)

Normalerweise nimmt doch die benötigte Federhärte bei steigendem Federweg ab...ist das bei VPP anders


----------



## cubebiker (2. November 2010)

Ja also bei mehr federwegund mehr Gewicht... Härtere Feder
Malcolm von Cane Creek hat mir mit 100 Kilo und 9.5" zu einer 500er geraten und ich finde das hört sich schon ganz schön wenig an...


----------



## cubebiker (2. November 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Normalerweise nimmt doch die benötigte Federhärte bei steigendem Federweg ab...ist das bei VPP anders



Du verwechselst das mit längerem Dämpfer, da braucht man bei mehr Hub eine weichere Feder bei gleichem Federweg...


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2010)

Bei mehr Hub = weichere Feder ...richtig,das hatte ich gemeint  
... und das haben wir in dem Fall ja nicht,also was fahren wir Grazien dann am besten,die Progression lässt sich ja auch noch einstellen,dann beim Dämpfer noch High und Low Speed ...fröhliches Testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (2. November 2010)

Intense hat auf den site beim Intense M9 ein Cane Creek sheet zugefugt, mit welche Feder bei Welchen gewicht und Federweg hort: http://intensecycles.com/pdfs/ccdb_m9.pdf


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2010)

!


----------



## Crak (2. November 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Ja also bei mehr federwegund mehr Gewicht... Härtere Feder
> Malcolm von Cane Creek hat mir mit 100 Kilo und 9.5" zu einer 500er geraten und ich finde das hört sich schon ganz schön wenig an...



ich hatte eine 500er in meine 951, bei langem federweg und 75kg. hört sich echt wenig an.

laut der intense liste ist es anscheind anders beim m9


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (3. November 2010)

beim M9 kann man sich wieder an den TF-Spring Calculator halten; was beim 951 nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Single (3. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich ahbe mal ne Frage undzwar weiß jemand, wie die Farbe! Gunmetal beim 951 aussieht ?
Mattschwarz ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar 
Wäre super nett, wenn das jemand weiß 

Gruß,
Hendrik


----------



## xxFRESHxx (3. November 2010)

keine ahung obs die gleiche farbe ist aber das nennt sich gun metal grey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geax (4. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich ahbe mal ne Frage undzwar weiß jemand, wie die Farbe! Gunmetal beim 951 aussieht ?
> Mattschwarz ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar
> ...




hätte einen gebrauchten 951 frame in mattschwarz in large ... vl besteht ja interesse !


----------



## zet1 (6. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich ahbe mal ne Frage undzwar weiß jemand, wie die Farbe! Gunmetal beim 951 aussieht ?
> Mattschwarz ist leider nicht mehr lieferbar
> ...



in GUNMETAL hab ich ein Tracer hier in L , kanns fotographieren dann weisst es genau... ist der Nachfolger des BLACK CHROME.. alos lasiert und unten drunter sieht man den Alurahmen durchblitzen...meiner Meinung nach schönste farbe bei intense!

mein 951 das ich mir bald hole wird auch GUNMETAL werden denke ich


----------



## agrohardtail (6. November 2010)

black crome und gunmetal sind zwei unterschiedliche farben da ist nieman dnachfolger oder vorgänger. blackchrome sieht man das alu darunter nicht mehr


----------



## zet1 (6. November 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> black crome und gunmetal sind zwei unterschiedliche farben da ist nieman dnachfolger oder vorgänger. blackchrome sieht man das alu darunter nicht mehr



gunmetal im ersten Bild ist definitiv nur drüber lasiert.. und auch bei black chrome im zweiten Bild sieht man ein wenig durch, aber nicht so viel wie bei den works-xyz farben

Nachfolger deswegen, weil Black Chrome nicht mehr im Programm ist und Gunmetal fast gleich aussieht!


----------



## cubebiker (6. November 2010)

Klar ist Black Chrome noch im Programm. Es wird gerade ein Riesenhaufen Black Chrome M9 ausgeliefert in der Farbe.


----------



## MoNu (7. November 2010)

Mein 951 

Rahmen: Intense 951
Dämpfer: Fox RC4
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer WC
Steuersatz: Cane Creek XC Flush
Vorbau: Sunline Directmount
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR
Griffe: Odi Ruffian MX
Shifter: Sram X.0
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Bremsen: Formula The One 09/10
Laufradsatz: Hope Pro2 auf Ex721
Reifen: Intense 909 Fro
Stütze: SDG I-Beam 
Sattel: SDG I-Fly 
Kettenführung: e.Thirteen LG1+
Kettenblatt: e.Thirteen 36t
Kurbel: Shimano Saint
Innenlager: Shimano Saint
Pedalen: Twenty6 
Kette: Sram 
Kassette: Sram 11-21t


Gewicht: 16,6kg


----------



## fabs8 (8. November 2010)




----------



## san_andreas (8. November 2010)

Sehr schön !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. November 2010)

sauba!


----------



## zet1 (9. November 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Mein 951
> 
> ...



Schönes Intense Produktfoto, daher sicher nicht deines genau so wie am Bild denke ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (9. November 2010)

Alter...was bist du denn für ein Vogel?


----------



## Der-Defi (9. November 2010)

@ zet1
Hat einer gegen nen Kasten getreten,dass du Flasche dich meldest?!  
Das Foto iss in ner Firma in Herford gemacht worden.
"Intense Produktfoto" Hammer  

PS:Schönes Bike MoNu

Soviel zu:"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat,einfach mal ****** halten!"


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (9. November 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> Schönes Intense Produktfoto, daher sicher nicht deines genau so wie am Bild denke ich...



ja klar ! Intense hatte gerade keine neuen Pedale und keine sauberen Reifen mehr...

mann mann mann


----------



## zet1 (9. November 2010)

man kann doch einfach auch einfach stolz antworten: "Doch ist mein eigenes und auch perfekt fotographiert selbst... und danke dass du glaubst dass dieses schöene Bike ein Intense Produktfoto ist".

... aber dass man sich gleich so aufregt und in die tiefste Schublade greift mit Beschimpfungen, das ist zwar typisch im Forum hier, spricht jedoch nicht für eure Intelligenz und soziale Kompetenz, die ihr wahrscheinlich als Gruppe einhirniger Zwillinge bildet, dass gleich 3 von euch gemeinsam über mich herfallen schade denn die Edelmarke Intense hätte andere Kunden verdient


----------



## Der-Defi (9. November 2010)

Iss ja gut.Dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei dir.

Aber trotzdem: Denken-Funken-Sprechen 

PS: Ich darf so reden, fahre Trek


----------



## fabs8 (9. November 2010)

Achsoooo.... man Soll Dir selbstverliebten Egomanen auch noch für Dein unüberlegtes Komentar danken..!?!


----------



## zet1 (9. November 2010)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Achsoooo.... man Soll Dir selbstverliebten Egomanen auch noch für Dein unüberlegtes Komentar danken..!?!



du kannst zwar lesen, aber nicht verstehen was da in Buchstaben steht anscheinend, deshalb verstehst du Posts hier falsch... und wahrscheinlich weisst du auch gar nicht was ein "selbstverliebter Egomane" ist... ist das nun Pleonasmus, Hendiadioin..?
aber wenigstens schreibst du "Dir" und "Dein" gross, also a bissi was hast ja gelernt anscheinend im Knigge-Guide und in der Schule


----------



## Der-Defi (9. November 2010)

Soo Jungs jetzt fahrt mal den Puls wieder runter.Nutzt diesen Forumbereich wozu er da ist.

-Intense Bikes


----------



## zet1 (9. November 2010)

richtig, und daher mal ein Bild zwischendurch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overout. (9. November 2010)

Das ist doch en Produktfoto, dass seh ich doch! 
Ne Quatsch, schaut gut aus zet


----------



## stylehead (9. November 2010)

Hahaa. Von Edelmarke labern und dann so eine Gurke...


----------



## fabs8 (9. November 2010)

stylehead schrieb:


> Hahaa. Von Edelmarke labern und dann so eine Gurke...


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2010)

es is kein produktfoto is mein heiß geliebtes 951


----------



## zet1 (9. November 2010)

12,4kg, mit Aerozine Kurbel, BOR 388 laufradsatz, und anderen leichten aber haltbaren Teilen... ach was schreib ich da... is ja nur Zeitverschwendung, macht eure Schulaufgaben und in ein paar Jahren mal den Hauptschulabschluss, dann reden wir weiter

Gottsei Dank gibts hier aber auch noch normale Leute zwischendurch, die auch nicht immer gleich abwertend, arrogant und tief in die SChublade greifen mit Beschimpfungen, aber ich nehms euch ja nicht übel. "Was Hänschen nicht lernt, lernt Hans nimmer mehr..." nämlich Manieren


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2010)

wie gut das ich nicht mehr zur schule muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (9. November 2010)

Hab ich auf der Intense Produkt Seite gefunden.
Dann rotz ich meins mal hinterher mit dem zerbrechlichem LRS.







"Resümmeä" gibt es nach dem Weekend denke ich mal


----------



## stylehead (9. November 2010)

die beiden 951er sind bombig! und sehr hübsch geknipst.    

zetOne, woher nimmst du denn diese arroganz und vermeintliche geistige überlegenheit? ich bin weder schlecht erzogen, noch auf den kopf gefallen. das bayerische kultusministerium hat mich sogar mit dem höchsten deutschen schulabschluss geehrt aka abitur oder allgemeine hochschulzugangsberechtigung (von der ich auch gebrauch mache).

zum glück gibts hier nicht nur typen, die den leuten mit penetranter bor, bikeinsel,...werbung auf den keks gehen und bei minimalem gegenwind dann die nickelige zicke geben. geh dich doch wieder ihn der transition bikes galerie austoben...


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2010)

back to the roots pls


----------



## marci0 (9. November 2010)

Me & My Ride


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2010)

that´s sick


----------



## marci0 (9. November 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


> that´s sick



http://marci0.pinkbike.com/album/Me--My-M9-FRO/


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2010)




----------



## marci0 (9. November 2010)

MoNu schrieb:


>



OHHH NICE!!! 

See U this Summer at Portes Du Soleil!


----------



## MoNu (9. November 2010)

i think so


----------



## zet1 (10. November 2010)

und zur Strafe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (10. November 2010)

was sollen denn die transen hier?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. November 2010)

Vielleicht wurde Transition von Intense übernommen?


----------



## Single (10. November 2010)

marci0 schrieb:


> Me & My Ride




Hooolllyyyy Shit 
Very nice Pic


----------



## overout. (10. November 2010)

Tada!


----------



## Monster666 (10. November 2010)

schön schön.
schlägt der Sattel nicht am Hinterrad an?


----------



## overout. (10. November 2010)

ehrlich gesagt weis ich es nicht da ich leider heute noch nicht zum fahren gekommen bin. aber denke mal das passt


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2010)

Ah, schön ! Ich steh immer noch aufs M6 !


----------



## overout. (11. November 2010)

so ich kam mir zwar heute vor wie mitten in einem wasserfall bei dem wetter und bin auch triefend nass geworden,aber dass war es wert! 
naja monster du hattest recht, der sattel ist jetzt weiter draußen ;D


----------



## MoNu (11. November 2010)

wo ich das bild sah dachte ich mir auch das gleiche mit dem sattel
aber das merkt man ja beim ersten richtigen einfedern!
der aufbau gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (11. November 2010)

overout. schrieb:


> so ich kam mir zwar heute vor wie mitten in einem wasserfall bei dem wetter und bin auch triefend nass geworden,aber dass war es wert!
> naja monster du hattest recht, der sattel ist jetzt weiter draußen ;D



Wie weit ist der Sattel jetzt draussen?
Wie beim M3 auf Vorbauhöhe?

Ich krieg meins am Samstag


----------



## overout. (11. November 2010)

naja nicht ganz dafür aber auch nicht ganz so steil nach hinten.


----------



## Downhoehl (11. November 2010)

Besseres Bild gibt es im Frühjahr, wenn der Aufbau so ist, wie ich mir das vorstelle.....


----------



## bachmayeah (11. November 2010)

m6 in weiß =


----------



## Monster666 (13. November 2010)

Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Downhoehl (14. November 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Spielzeug



@Monster666: Hast du zufällig ein Bild aus einer ähnliche Perspektive wie bei von meinem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman_gsus (14. November 2010)




----------



## doppelkorn (20. November 2010)

eben im wald


----------



## Monster666 (20. November 2010)

schade für das 951, ist meiner Meinung nach wie aus dem Katalog


----------



## Eggbuster (20. November 2010)

also lieber so nen Haufen fahrn?


----------



## Monster666 (20. November 2010)

auf jedenfall


----------



## Totoxl (20. November 2010)

Ich traue mich auch mal als neu "Intenser"


----------



## MainzAmRhein (21. November 2010)

marci0 schrieb:


> Me & My Ride




Jap.... ! Hat was!


----------



## MainzAmRhein (21. November 2010)

marci0 schrieb:


> OHHH NICE!!!
> 
> See U this Summer at Portes Du Soleil!



Not bad, either ...


----------



## agrohardtail (21. November 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> schade für das 951, ist meiner Meinung nach wie aus dem Katalog



das stimmt leider. fährt fast identisch bestimmt schon mindestens 2 mal im forum rum. standard aufbau. auch wenns gut aussieht, aber ich könnte mich damit nicht anfreunden.


----------



## doppelkorn (22. November 2010)

das sind halt luxus probleme 
solange ich es im wald nicht verwechsel find ich das noch annehmbar. das forum ist ja bei weiten nich der standart was in der freien natur rumfährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (23. November 2010)

pedale und kettenstrebenschutz fehlen noch


----------



## Christiaan (24. November 2010)

Haben die deine twenty6 Pedale nicht mit geschickt?


----------



## ibislover (24. November 2010)

raw  *sabber* !


----------



## bachmayeah (24. November 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Haben die deine twenty6 Pedale nicht mit geschickt?



Not available...


----------



## Christiaan (24. November 2010)

Welche Steursatz oben cup ist montiert bei dir?


----------



## Crak (24. November 2010)

klarer fall von....schwarze gabel und m9 decals ab


----------



## bachmayeah (24. November 2010)

Dann wäre es doch definitiv zu IBC-mainstream. Schwarze Prerunners dran, Velcro und fertsch.
Hab quasi "M6 Setup":
Hinten den Dämpfer unten
Vorne vorerst mittig
Steuersatz ist ja 64.5 beim M6; 64 beim M9 also habsch +o.5


----------



## agrohardtail (24. November 2010)

ich teste mich erstmal durch probier erstmal dasn flachste udn dann das steilste und schaue dann wie sich was verhält mit welchem federweg. ist ja noch lange bis zum ersten rennen


----------



## Geißbock__ (24. November 2010)

Geb ich Crak Recht! Schwarze Boxxer oder schwarze 40 ranbauen, dann ist sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2010)

@Crak: kriegst du auch ein 9er ?


----------



## Endless86 (24. November 2010)

@bachmayeah
sexy


----------



## Crak (24. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @Crak: kriegst du auch ein 9er ?



noch keine ahnung...kann passieren  würde definitiv nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe mal eine Frage, bezüglich meines Bikes.
Wie bekomme ich das Rad noch leichter?
Habe jetzt eine Ti verbaut und ne Boxxer reingeklatscht.
Sram Schaltung ist auch unterwegs.
Danke schonmal im vorraus 
Hier nochmal das Rad.


----------



## Monster666 (24. November 2010)

andere Felgen ( No tubes mit Tubelesskit), Ti Schrauben überall wo Stahlschrauben drin sind, Luftdämpfer (Manitou Evolver oder wenn der endlich kommt den BOS)...

wie schwer ists denn jetzt?


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2010)

@Single: du hast die 40 rausgemacht ? Warum ? Wegen des Gewichts oder kommt sie ins M9 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

40 steckt 2011 im M9 
Und joa will das ganze Viech leichter machen.
Also soweit gehen will ich nicht mit Luftdämpfer etc
Möchte so auf 16 Kg kommen.
Gewicht derzeit, noch nicht bekannt. Habe nichts zum messen^^
Ich denke die Bremsen sind sackschwer 
Aber verkaufen möchte ich die nicht, weil die noch neu sind.


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2010)

Ach Quatsch, lass die Bremsen. Die Karre ist doch leicht aufgebaut. Mit Boxxer WC und Ti Feder wird die Kiste eh schon um die 16 - 17 kg wiegen.
Die Kurbel ginge noch leichter und das Schaltwerk, z.B. mit einem Dura-Ace. Aber wirklich viel geht da nicht mehr. Fahr doch die Kiste erstmal.


----------



## Downhoehl (24. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich habe mal eine Frage, bezüglich meines Bikes.
> Wie bekomme ich das Rad noch leichter?
> Habe jetzt eine Ti verbaut und ne Boxxer reingeklatscht.
> ...



Spontan hätt ich mal gesagt Kurbel (z.B. Gravity Light) und bei den Bremsen bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie schwer deine Hope´s sind?( da z.B. Formula The One). Je nachdem was du wiegst und nach Fahrstil: Andere Laufräder.Was hast du den für Schläuche verbaut?


----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

Habe leichte schläuche, ich denke ich werde
Boxxer Wc rin machen
X0 schaltung dran
und leichtere Reifen, dann sollte es passen 

@Andreas: Fahre die kiste wenn sie wirklich perfekt für mich ist.
Bin kein Mensch der nur halbe Sachen macht 
Aber freue mich schon auf den ersten ausritt


----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

Welche Reifen könnt ihr mir den empfehlen?
Die leicht und gut sind 
Also Maxxis auf jedenfall^^


----------



## Ghost-Boy (24. November 2010)

Ztr Flows auf Hope oder SupraD


----------



## Red Dragon (24. November 2010)

Kürz die Leitungen, das sollte schon mal gut was bringen.Alternativ die Kunstoffleitungen - ich hab bisher nix gemerkt vom Stahlflex und ich hab die Bremse mit und ohne an meinen Bikes. 

Dann: leichter LRS, Tune mit ZTR Flow und CX-Rays. Für sowas muss man aber fahren können sonst sind schnell die Felgen eher eierförmig. KCNC x.9SL sollte was bringen, dann ein RF Single Kettenblatt, MRP Lopes Kefü, eine Descendant oder Gravity Light.

Dann noch der übliche Kleinkramm. Titanschrauben und Alu (Bremshebel, Trigger) und leichtere Griffe - ich mag die dünnsten Sunlines. Und eine Extralite Sattelklemme oder sowas. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Allerdings sollte man die Kiste vorher mal ausgiebig testen, weil ganz leicht doch irgendwo gewöhnungsbedürftig is.

Reifen: Conti Rainking oder Kaiser - das beste was ich je gefahren bin. War vorher überzeugter Maxxis-Fahrer. (Minion 3C+ WS)


----------



## agrohardtail (24. November 2010)

an nen dh rad gehören 2ply reifen. alles andere ist gelaber von langsamen leuten die einem weiß machen wollen wie sauber ihre fahrtechnik doch ist. alleine schon wegen dem wegknicken kämen mir keine 1ply reifen dran.

ztr flow felgen mit tubelesskit auf hope pro 2, tune mk king/kong oder vllt BOR????(noch nicht viel erfahrungsberichte zu) und dann maxxis dh ust reifen, formula the one und keine stahlflexleitungen, titanschrauben und achsen, kcnc sattelstütze mit slr, dann kann man an lenker griffen vorbau sparen aber da geht es dann langsam an haarspalterei.


----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

Also LRS bleibt auf jedenfall bei mir.
Titanschrauben sind schon überall drin.
Der Rest sollte eigentlich auch so bleiben. Leitungen sind schon gekürzt.
Reifen würden noch ne Menge bringen, weil ich dort 3C drauf habe.


----------



## Red Dragon (24. November 2010)

Das sind wenns hoch kommt 300gr. Selbst mit ausgewogenen Maxxis 42A Minion wird das nicht mehr. Singleply ist Bullshit wie Aggro schon schrieb. Das kann garnix wenn man nicht über den Trail schleicht oder sein Bike über jedes Hindernis trägt.
Auf ein DH-Bike gehören richtige Reifen. Man kastriert doch auch kein Rallyeauto mit 155ern aus China.

Am meisten kann man bei der Gabel machen, die 40 kann nix außer schwer sein. Und der LRS bringt locker 400gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

Möchte aber nicht unnötig Geld reinstecken 
Soll halt nur ein bisschen leichter werden.
Aber ich denke mit X0 Boxxer und neuen Reifen passt es mir.
Nur welche Reifen, habe noch nicht sooooviele testen können ?


----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Am meisten kann man bei der Gabel machen, die 40 kann nix außer schwer sein.



Na, klar...

Und die Lopes-Führung mit 100g ist auch eine grandiose Empfehlung...


----------



## Red Dragon (24. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na, klar...
> 
> Und die Lopes-Führung mit 100g ist auch eine grandiose Empfehlung...



Hatte so meine Probleme mit dem Teil. Fahr wohl zu häufig mit dem Zeug bei jedem Wetter. Und es geht mittlerweile deutlich leichter und mit besserer Funktion. 

Und die Lopes hält bisher. Bin die LG.1 auch schon immer ohne Taco gefahren. Ich seh kein Problem mit dem Teil. Leicht ist nicht immer gleich fragil.

Aber ist eh egal. Ich klink mich hier aus. Leicht mit wenig Geld geht nicht wenn das beim Fahren Spass machen soll.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. November 2010)

fasse zusammen:
bist dein wirklich schickes 951 noch nicht gefahren, möchtest (d)ein leichtes radel noch leichter machen und das am besten ohne viel zu ändern...

ahso...

wiege es doch erstmal, es hat doch wohl so schon unter 17 kilo. boxxer wc rein, andere kurbel. 
was für pedale haste?wellgo mg1 ti wären - je nachdem was du hast - ne leichte und günstige alternative
mein medium 951 war mim gleichen aufbau wie mein m9 (außer lenker) jetzt bei 16,3 sofern ich mich erinnere..

aber wie anfangs schon gesagt: fahr es jetzt! und nicht erst wenn es perfekt fertig ist, das wirds nämlich nie sein  oder hängs dir an die wand...und lass nicht jedes thema zu deinem radel hier in der effin galerie durchkauen...

bachmayeah for mod .... alter! würd ich hier immer durchfegen und für jeden i-frame nen eigenen fred aufmachen, wo man sich dann austoben kann


----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

Ai Ai Sir! Wird gefahren.
Reifen:

Also aufjedenfall 2Ply
Swampthings/Minions/Highroller?
F:42a und R:60a ?


----------



## bachmayeah (24. November 2010)

linke hand links an den lenker, rechte hand rechts an den lenker
füße auf die pedale und gib ihm...
willste demnächst noch speichenspannung, griffstellung, lenkerneigung eruieren. sammel fahrpraxis, ne topbasis haste und sammel dadurch erfahrung mit den teilen und deine persönlichen vorlieben...
würde ja mittilerweile FAST schon sagen, dass das 951 iwie zu schade für dich ist...
wenn du mit deiner alten pennst, fragst ja auch nicht dr. sommer in welches loch du musst oder?
so langsam bekomme ich als alter mann ja bluthochdruck bei deiner fragerei...
ich bin draussen wie´n dixie-klo.


----------



## Red Dragon (24. November 2010)

Lass doch die Schlappen einfach drauf! 
Das ist ein guter Reifen, was willst du mehr? Für die derzeitige Witterung kannste Wetscreams draufpacken. Sonst ist der Highroller DER Allrounder wenn du bei Maxxis bleiben willst. Minion geht zwar ansich auch bei jedem Wetter (bis auf richtig Schlamm), aber das muss man mögen. 

Da du dir das eh leisten kannst: Minion 3C, sonst 42A vorne und hinten.

@bachi: Du hast so recht.


----------



## Single (24. November 2010)

Alles Klar, Danke 
Dann wird die Hure jetzt getreten


----------



## agrohardtail (24. November 2010)

je anch wetter mischung kann man fahren ich steh nicht sodrauf fahre lieber 42a 42a ist etwas kostenintensiver aber mir taugts besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (24. November 2010)

Hure ? Das ist wohl eher eine Edelkurtisane ! Besorgs ihr trotzdem !


----------



## Single (24. November 2010)




----------



## agrohardtail (24. November 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin draussen wie´n dixie-klo.



krasse punchline 
 kennt man aber schon [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCpcPncEBHI"]YouTube        - Absolute Beginner , Samy Deluxe, Jan Delay , FK...- K2 (German Hip Hop)[/nomedia]


----------



## zet1 (25. November 2010)

Single schrieb:


> Also LRS bleibt auf jedenfall bei mir.
> Titanschrauben sind schon überall drin.
> Der Rest sollte eigentlich auch so bleiben. Leitungen sind schon gekürzt.
> Reifen würden noch ne Menge bringen, weil ich dort 3C drauf habe.



wo du am meissten und sinnvollsten am Gewicht sparen kannst sind bei den Laufraedern:

zb: Alexrims Supra D auf BOR DH Naben und DT Supercomp Speichen (oder Sapim Dlight) hat 1880g!!

zb dasselbe aber mit ALexrims Supra 30 hat sogar nur 1780g!!

Beides um ca 400-450 EUR zu haben, ich fahr die letzteren an meinem TR450 und bisher problemlos, und auch einige andere wie ich lese in anderen Threads.

Mit ersterem Satz sparst du dir gegen deinen Mavic Satz (wie auch der lipmo gepostet hat im DH Parts auf der Waage Thread) satte 387g.
mit zweiterem sogar sagenhafte 481g!

Wo bitte willst du dieses Gewicht in Summe zu diesem kleinen Preis einsparen am Bike?


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

weil bilder und so...auch wenns foddo nicht wirklich prickelnd ist.





erstmal fettich, glaub ich...


----------



## DH_RYDA (25. November 2010)

@Bachi du alter Intense-Tester. wie siehts M9 im Vergleich zum 951 im Stack aus? bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich M oder L nehmen soll. dass 951 war eine spur zu lang für meine 1,83.....

trettlagerhöhe mit Boxxer wäre auch mal interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

kann ich mal nachher versuchen zu messen.


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

so also alle angaben ohne gewähr... 
bb height: boden mitte innenlager/kurbel *~*36cm / 
stack: *könnte* auf 58 cm hinauslaufen..
aber alleine messen nur nur einem lustigen metermaß ist nat- alles andere als prickelnd und exakt 
nur vom probesitzen her mir angenehmer als ein 951..


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2010)

Bißchen kleiner und das Bild wäre doch ok.


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

alles eine frage des monitors...


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2010)

Ne, kleiner wärs vielleicht schärfer.


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

könnt mich ja auch naggisch nebendran stellen... evtl machts des schärfah....


----------



## DH_RYDA (25. November 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> so also alle angaben ohne gewähr...
> bb height: boden mitte innenlager/kurbel *~*36cm /
> stack: *könnte* auf 58 cm hinauslaufen..
> aber alleine messen nur nur einem lustigen metermaß ist nat- alles andere als prickelnd und exakt
> nur vom probesitzen her mir angenehmer als ein 951..



danke, 36cm klingt vernünftig. wie meinst du "angenehmer" ? kürzer im reach oder wie?


----------



## bachmayeah (25. November 2010)

nee von meinem subjektiven empfinden her einfach besser zu "mir passend".
das 951 in m empfand ich für mich schon ziemlich kompakt während das m9 iwie "größer" wirkt... hört sich kompliziert an, isses aber nisch...


----------



## DH_RYDA (26. November 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> nee von meinem subjektiven empfinden her einfach besser zu "mir passend".
> das 951 in m empfand ich für mich schon ziemlich kompakt während das m9 iwie "größer" wirkt... hört sich kompliziert an, isses aber nisch...



naja, das klingt nachdem, was ich auch benotige. Das M6 in Medium war mir definitiv zu kurz, das 951 in Large zu lang. jetzt bin ich auf der suche nach der goldenen mitte und hoffe die richtige grösse beim M9 zu finden...

nebenbei möchte ich die flachste einstellung (-1°) fahren, da geht ja vermutlich etwas reach verloren....


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Die flachste Einstellung ist doch sogar -1,5°. Würde mich interessieren, wieviel das im Reach tatsächlich ausmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (26. November 2010)

also gibts doch ein -1.5 reducer für oben mit dabei? war unterschiedliches zu lesen....
bin beim 951 einen -2 reducer gefahren, der war für mich dringend notwendig. nehme an 5-7mm werden da im reach schon weniger sein...


----------



## Christiaan (26. November 2010)

Nee, M9 kommt mit 0, -0,5 und -1 grad cups


----------



## agrohardtail (26. November 2010)

und dann hast du durch die g3 dropouts noch die möglichkeit um 0.5 flacher zu kommen.


----------



## cubebiker (26. November 2010)

Du kannst das 1.5er Cup auch nachbestellen. Mit G3 bist du dann bei 62 grad


----------



## DH_RYDA (26. November 2010)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Du kannst das 1.5er Cup auch nachbestellen. Mit G3 bist du dann bei 62 grad



wo kann ich die nachbestellen? wäre natürlich nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn die gleich dabei gewesen wären. länger als der mittleren Kettenstrebenlänge, will ich persönlich nicht fahren, da wird das ganz zu laufruhig..


----------



## cubebiker (26. November 2010)

Eigentlich sollten alle Cups dabei sein.., frag doch mal Flo wenn du deinen Rahmen hast


----------



## san_andreas (26. November 2010)

Zumindest laut Intense Website.


----------



## Christiaan (26. November 2010)

Meins kommt von Flo, nur die 0, - 0,5 und -1 sind dabei, auch laut Intense, 1.5 nicht


----------



## cubebiker (27. November 2010)

vielleicht kann flo die besorgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (27. November 2010)

hier steht es ist dabei


----------



## xtccc (27. November 2010)

meins...17,00kg so wie es da steht


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (27. November 2010)

Bis auf die VR Bremse fertig...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. November 2010)

yeha! geil


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2010)

@Yeti-Ritter: sind das Code-Sättel auf Hope V2 Scheiben ?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (27. November 2010)

Ja und mit Ultimate Hebeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (27. November 2010)

Yeti-Ritter schrieb:


> Bis auf die VR Bremse fertig...



Hast ein anderen steuersatz verbaut? nicht den angleset?


----------



## joe1981 (27. November 2010)

So jetzt auch mal meins...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (27. November 2010)

lenkerstellung ist krass


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2010)

ghost-boy schrieb:


> lenkerstellung ist einfach falsch


:d


----------



## Monster666 (27. November 2010)

zur Sattelstellung muss man auch nichts sagen


----------



## agrohardtail (28. November 2010)

sieht irgendwie alles nicht so richtig aus


----------



## zet1 (28. November 2010)

ja genau!
das Pedal und die Kurbel stehen auch nicht exakt horizontal
der Stock gehört wegretuschiert
der Sattel ist zu weit draussen und zu waagrecht eingestellt
der weisse direktmount stört
die veltec Felge passt nicht zum "Preis" eines M9
die roten pedale sind das einzig rote am Bike und optisch ein Nogo...


Mann o Mann, manche finden an jedem Bild etwas auszusetzen


----------



## joe1981 (28. November 2010)

Mit den Laufrädern muss ich dir recht geben, allerdings sind sie nur dafür da, dass das bike erstmal rollt^^ Sie werden noch gegen einen EX1750 getauscht.


----------



## Monster666 (28. November 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> ja genau!
> das Pedal und die Kurbel stehen auch nicht exakt horizontal
> der Stock gehört wegretuschiert
> der Sattel ist zu weit draussen und zu waagrecht eingestellt
> ...



mir ist wohl entgangen das das M9 ein Enduro Tourenbike ist

Sattelstellung sowie Lenkerstellung passen, der Rest eher nicht!


----------



## zet1 (28. November 2010)

M9 ein Tourenbike? Hoffe du meinst das nun genauso sarkastisch wie ich eben vorhin 

Ich wollte damit zwischen den Zeilen sagen, dass man auch mal was positives schreiben kann, wenn jemand schon viel geld für ein M9 ausgibt und stolz drauf ein Bild postet!

@Joe1981
Ein EX1750 ist komplett deplaziert an einem DH Gerät wie dem M9.
Wenn du einen leichten Satz raufgeben willstz, dann zb wie ich ein Alex Supra 30 mit BOR DH Naben, der hat ca 1780g und passt zum EInsatzzweck... vor allem dellt er nicht so schnell ein wie der 1750


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (28. November 2010)

auf jedenfall 

den Rahmen find ich schön (works Raw) die Anbauteile passen mir nicht so...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. November 2010)

da kann ich zet1 nur zustimmen, mit den 5.1er felgen hab ich auch nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## Monster666 (28. November 2010)

falls ihr es noch nicht mitgekriegt habt: 2011 sind alle DT Laufräder Überarbeitet


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. November 2010)

trotzdem halten die 5.1er bzw. 1750er nicht zu viel aus!


----------



## Monster666 (28. November 2010)

die neuen sicher etwas mehr, zudem ists auch ein Enduro Radsatz...

wer fahren kann ist mit den 1750 gut bedient.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. November 2010)

vielleicht wer fahren kann und nicht mehr wie 65kg hat!


----------



## zet1 (28. November 2010)

trotzdem, denn das sagt DT Swiss jedes Jahr dass sie die überarbeiten...
ein 1750 ist ein Enduro Satz und hat an einem Downhiller nix zu suchen meiner meinung nach (auch meine eigenen Supra 30 sind nur technisch guten fahrern zu empfehlen, denn die sind ja auch nur 480g schwer, aber verschweisst und geöst wenigstens)... wennst auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann nimm Alexrims Supra D mit den Bor Naben bei 1880g (siehe user lipmo hier) und du sparst Gewicht und nicht Sicherheit...
vor allem bei dem Preis eines EX1750, weitaus mehr als der Alexrims mit Bor Naben angeboten wird!!

Ich freu mich auch schon auf meinen M9 in raw.. eigentlich wollte ich black chrome, aber der kommt erst in 5 WOchen laut info vom Shop 
inzwischen trete ich mein Socom halt


----------



## neikless (28. November 2010)

habe keine erfahrung mit dem LRS 1750 (dt swiss)
aber die 5.1 felge hält doch erstaunlich viel aus, wenn gut eingespeicht.

fahre die flege schon lange in park/freeride/enduro bikes und könnte sie mir
auch im "leichten" DH bike vorstellen ...


----------



## Monster666 (28. November 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> trotzdem, denn das sagt DT Swiss jedes Jahr dass sie die überarbeiten...
> ein 1750 ist ein Enduro Satz und hat an einem Downhiller nix zu suchen meiner meinung nach (auch meine eigenen Supra 30 sind nur technisch guten fahrern zu empfehlen, denn die sind ja auch nur 480g schwer, aber verschweisst und geöst wenigstens)... wennst auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann nimm Alexrims Supra D mit den Bor Naben bei 1880g (siehe user lipmo hier) und du sparst Gewicht und nicht Sicherheit...
> vor allem bei dem Preis eines EX1750, weitaus mehr als der Alexrims mit Bor Naben angeboten wird!!
> 
> ...



dir ist da was entgangen, die Felge der 1750 ist auch geschweisst...

wieviel kostet so ne Supra D und in welchen Farben sind die erhältlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (28. November 2010)

Supra D oder Supra 30?
Supra D ist 34mm breit, geöst und verschweisst und geschliffen und hat 560g Gewicht etwa, in schwarz, weiss, rot blau und chrom erhältlich meines wissens... die ALexrims sind aber derzeit sehr gefargt und extrem rar, nur in homöopathischen Dosen zu bekommen.. ich habe einen Satz in Chrom inseriert zb sogar

Supra 30 ist 30mm breit, geöst und verschweisst und geschliffen und hat 480g Gewicht etwa, in schwarz, weiss, rot und blau erhältlich meines wissens erneut...

Ich fahre an meinem Covert einen Industry Nine in orange mit DT 5.1, hat auch keine Dellen noch, aber damit fahre ich auch nicht Park oder DH... kommt auch immer draufan welche Reifen man dranmacht, ein fetter DH SChlappen der viel einsteckt und die Felge schon somit gegen Durchschläge schützt ...


----------



## Christiaan (28. November 2010)

Hoffe Ich mal, das den LRS Halten wird


----------



## /DEATHfromABOVE (28. November 2010)

...sollte in Holland kein Problem sein


----------



## Christiaan (28. November 2010)

/DEATHfromABOVE schrieb:


> ...sollte in Holland kein Problem sein



LOL


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2010)

Schaut gut aus ! Weiterbauen !


----------



## °Fahreinheit (28. November 2010)

Och nö... kein weiß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. November 2010)

doch, die weißen laufräder sehen gut aus, nur die weiße kefü und das silberne kettenblatt stören mMn sehr!


----------



## zweiterFelix (29. November 2010)

hallo an alle. 


ich hab schon etwas gesucht , aber nichts auf den punkt treffendes gefunden. 
koennt ihr mir hoffentlich helfen ?! (auch wenn das hier nicht ganz richtig ist..)

und zwar geht es um den unterschied zwischen Uzzi und Socom(08).

-unterschied ist socom 1 cm mehr federweg und eher downhill geo ?!
-und ist das socom duennwandiger und somit anfaelliger gegen stuertze ? 
oder ist das socom nur in "fro" anfaellig ? 
-das uzzi ist freeriede "geeigneter" als das socom ? 

ich hoffe auf antwort oder einen verweiss , fals ich was uebersehen hab. ;D


waer sehr dankbar.


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2010)

Das Socom reißt vorallem gerne.


----------



## Monster666 (29. November 2010)

das neue Uzzi VP hat wesentlich mehr DH Geo als das Socom...

das Uzzi VP ist ein geiles gefährt das gerne abwärts geprügelt wird (mit  dem dazugehörigem Aufbau)... jedoch ist der Hinterbau nicht so steif 
weshalb ich meines auch verkauft habe.

ah ja das wäre es:


----------



## stylehead (29. November 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das Socom reißt vorallem gerne.



was? wo denn?
hab zwar noch nie wirklich gesucht, aber mir sind bis jetzt keine bilder von kaputten socom frames untergekommen...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. November 2010)

doch da gibts schon einige!


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2010)

@stylehead: am liebsten an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## stylehead (30. November 2010)

das find ich ja ziemlich kacke!
gibts da bilder von? (hab nur zwei bilder von gerissenen aufnahmen für die obere wippe gefunden)
wisst ihr, ob es da "baujahre" gab, die tendenziell anfälliger waren? hab einen von den neueren (fro, 2009), u.a. mit iscg05. wenn das ein bekanntes problem ist sollte man ja meinen können, dass das überarbeitet wurde...
stell ich mich nur zu blöd an, oder ist darüber wirklich kaum was zu finden?


----------



## geosnow (30. November 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Uzzi... jedoch ist der Hinterbau nicht so steif



Leider kann ich mein small Uzzi nur mit meinem alten small Spicy vergleichen, jedoch ist der Hinterbau des Uzzis mit CCDB (450er Ti-Feder) sicherlich 50% steifer als das 09er Spicy mit RP2 (mittlere Werkseinstellung).


----------



## iRider (30. November 2010)

Das wir von ein paar Leuten immer gross rumposaunt, allerdings ist die Anzahl an gebrochenen Socoms schon sehr gering wenn man bedenkt dass es ein superleichter DH-Rahmen ist.




stylehead schrieb:


> das find ich ja ziemlich kacke!
> gibts da bilder von? (hab nur zwei bilder von gerissenen aufnahmen für die obere wippe gefunden)
> wisst ihr, ob es da "baujahre" gab, die tendenziell anfälliger waren? hab einen von den neueren (fro, 2009), u.a. mit iscg05. wenn das ein bekanntes problem ist sollte man ja meinen können, dass das überarbeitet wurde...
> stell ich mich nur zu blöd an, oder ist darüber wirklich kaum was zu finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2010)

Wird doch nicht rausposaunt...ich kenne 3 gerissene im Bekanntenkreis, das reicht, finde ich.


----------



## stylehead (30. November 2010)

okay, dank euch beiden.

sind die alle an der gleichen stelle gerissen? weisst du, ob das eher ältere waren oder auch welche von den 08/09ern? gabs irgendwelche reaktionen seitens intense/shocker?
beunruhigend finde ich das jetzt nicht, ich hack nicht übertrieben fies auf dem teil rum und man hat ja auch nicht wirklich viel von defekten dieser art gehört, meine ich.
ehrlich gesagt hab ich bisher nur hier von dir was in der richtung gelesen, bei m6 und 951 ging da ja viel mehr rum...


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. November 2010)

Wenns ganz so krass wäre, würden wir Bilder über Bilder davon sehen, darüber lesen können und es alle bereits wissen. Jeder Pups wird doch haargenau beschrieben: falsche Farbe, zu kurze Schraube, platter Reifen, Kratzer im Lack,.....! (nicht falsch verstehen 
Beim 951 wurde es doch auch für alle Welt als rissanfälliger Rahmen dargestellt.
Ich kenne auch einen, bei dem das Socom angerissen war. Mache mir aber wegen meinem keine Sorgen, wenn ich anständig und sauber damit fahre.


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2010)

Es geht auch nicht um übertreiben. Die Rahmen sind an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme angerissen. Zwei der Besitzer haben zu einem besseren Preis einen anderen Intense Rahmen bekommen, beim dritten weiß ich es nicht.
Der Socom ist halt ein sehr leichter Rahmen und wurde in allen drei Fällen schon richtig rangenommen.


----------



## iRider (30. November 2010)

Die Fälle die ich kenne sind an unterschiedlichen Stellen gerissen, Schwinge (Garantie) und als Folge von Doppelbrückengabel-Dellen (Crash Replacement). In allen Fällen hat Intense den Besitzern geholfen. 
An der Dämpferaufnahme habe ich nie gesehen.

Edit sagt: ich mache mir langsam um meinen Sorgen, der hat 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel mit Rennen und viel Fahren. Versuche gerade einen neuen Rahmen an Land zu ziehen.



stylehead schrieb:


> okay, dank euch beiden.
> 
> sind die alle an der gleichen stelle gerissen? weisst du, ob das eher ältere waren oder auch welche von den 08/09ern? gabs irgendwelche reaktionen seitens intense/shocker?
> beunruhigend finde ich das jetzt nicht, ich hack nicht übertrieben fies auf dem teil rum und man hat ja auch nicht wirklich viel von defekten dieser art gehört, meine ich.
> ehrlich gesagt hab ich bisher nur hier von dir was in der richtung gelesen, bei m6 und 951 ging da ja viel mehr rum...


----------



## Geißbock__ (30. November 2010)

4 Jahre sind ein Wort!!!


----------



## san_andreas (30. November 2010)

Da hat er aber langsam Anspruch auf einen schönen Ruheplatz an der Wand.


----------



## zet1 (1. Dezember 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Die Fälle die ich kenne sind an unterschiedlichen Stellen gerissen, Schwinge (Garantie) und als Folge von Doppelbrückengabel-Dellen (Crash Replacement). In allen Fällen hat Intense den Besitzern geholfen.
> An der Dämpferaufnahme habe ich nie gesehen.
> 
> Edit sagt: ich mache mir langsam um meinen Sorgen, der hat 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel mit Rennen und viel Fahren. Versuche gerade einen neuen Rahmen an Land zu ziehen.



suchst du einen Socom wieder? Weil ich wuerde evtl meinen Works Raw in L abgeben, hab zu viel herumstehen zu hause... ist zweimal gefahren worden auf kleinen Feierabendrunden mittlerweise, also ca 40km und daher ohne Gebrauchssupren eigentlich, um 1499 waere er deiner


----------



## zweiterFelix (1. Dezember 2010)

das hoert sich teilweise so ein bisschen so an als waer der rahmen doch nicht so ganz unanfaellig ?! 
bei stuerzen zum beispiel ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (1. Dezember 2010)

zweiterFelix schrieb:


> das hoert sich teilweise so ein bisschen so an als waer der rahmen doch nicht so ganz unanfaellig ?!
> bei stuerzen zum beispiel ?



Intense Fahrer haben die EIgenheit jedes kleinste Detail das nicht passt sofort in Foren zu posten... das tun Specialized, oder Cannondale, oder Trek Freaks bei weitem nicht in dem Ausmass... auch lapierre zb... und wer hat schon von gebrochenen Froggy's gelesen??? Anscheinend brechen keine? Komisch dann waren die, welche ich gesehen habe eine Fatamorgana.

Fazit: Man wird bei jedem Rahmen Defekte und Bruecke finden.. sonst waere er zu ueberdimensioniert gefertigt und man haette Gewicht ins Klo gepuelt.. das kann sich kein Hersteller mehr lesten heutzutage...was willst du: einen Panzer, doer ein wettkampftaugliches DH Geraet...

Ein DH'ler mit ca 3,2kg nackigem Gewicht ohne Daempfer (wie mein Socom in Raw in M) findet man halt seeeehr selten sonst


----------



## stylehead (1. Dezember 2010)

ach felix, mach dir da keinen kopf. jeder rahmen hat irgendwo potentielle schwachstellen, wirklich jeder.
der socom frame ist halt schon echt einer von der ganz leichten sorte. da sollte es klar sein, dass er übertrieben fieses runterlassen nicht so gut verträgt wie ein rahmen, der 0,5-1kg mehr fleisch auf den rippen hat.

alles in allem hab ich trotzdem den eindruck, dass man relativ bedenkenlos zum socom greifen kann.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (1. Dezember 2010)

3,2 is schon echt hammer mein Wilson hat 3,5


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Dezember 2010)

Wenns kaputt ist, gibts halt was neues! Aber so lange warten wir erst gar nicht.


----------



## zet1 (2. Dezember 2010)

aaah, ein neues Uzzi, oder "dasselbe" als neues retour? 

Mit Talas oder Van? Hübsch hübsch


----------



## Geißbock__ (2. Dezember 2010)

dasselbe als neues retour! Ist eine van, ein absoluter Traum die Gabel
Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (2. Dezember 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Wenns kaputt ist, gibts halt was neues! Aber so lange warten wir erst gar nicht.



Wo ist denn die Hammerschmidt abgeblieben ?


----------



## Geißbock__ (2. Dezember 2010)

Verkauft!
Brauchte zu viel Wartung und ich musste zu viel Zeit investieren. An sich ist sie gut aber dreckanfällig, besonders bei diesem Wetter, wenn man auch im Schnee fährt!


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2010)

... du putzt einfach zuviel !!!


----------



## Sabes (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal meins. Aktuell bei 16,2 kg


----------



## Downhill Lucki (4. Dezember 2010)

schick schick! fehlt nur noch ne ti-feder!
btw: die bremsleitung vorne ist aber ziemlich auf gewicht getrimmt oder? 
sieht sehr kurz aus oder täuscht das?


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Dezember 2010)

passend gekürzt...
ti feder pedale und ne andere kurbel, dann kommste nochmal runter.. 15,x rufen..


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2010)

@sabes: gibts ne Partlist ?


----------



## Sabes (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier die Partliste...

- Intense 951 M
- Fox RC4
- Rock Shox Boxxer Worldcup
- Cane Creek Double XC Flush
- DT Swiss EX1750
- Formula The One 200/180
- Shimano Saint 165mm
- E13 Chainring 36T
- E13 Lightguide
- Sram X9 Schaltwerk
- Sram X0 Shifter
- Sram 11-23 Kassette 
- Sram Hollowpin Kette
- E13 Ali Stem
- Reverse Fli-bar
- Odi Ruffian Griffe
- SDG i-fly Sattel
- SDG i-beam Sattelstütze
- Crankbrothers Mallet
- Maxxis Wetscream 2.5


----------



## iRider (5. Dezember 2010)

zet1 schrieb:


> suchst du einen Socom wieder? Weil ich wuerde evtl meinen Works Raw in L abgeben, hab zu viel herumstehen zu hause...



Ja, suche wieder ein Socom, allerdings brauche ich M.


----------



## zet1 (5. Dezember 2010)

iRider schrieb:


> Ja, suche wieder ein Socom, allerdings brauche ich M.



schade, hätte ausser meinem RAW in L noch ein RACERED und ein PEARLWHITE gewusst, sogar nagelneu, aber eben beide in L auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (7. Dezember 2010)

wieder mal ein Bild
neu sind: TI Feder, Nuke Proof Neutron Mg-Ti, Alu und Ti Schrauben, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und NoName Superlight Klemme.....

16.9kg

was noch kommt:
- XO Schaltung in Rot
- BOS S°°Toy
- RS Boxxer RC mit Protone Kit oder TI-Feder

Nachher (theoretisch 16.6 kg)


----------



## san_andreas (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich finds toll mit der Dorado ! Warum soll die weg ?


----------



## Downhoehl (8. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> wieder mal ein Bild
> neu sind: TI Feder, Nuke Proof Neutron Mg-Ti, Alu und Ti Schrauben, Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und NoName Superlight Klemme.....
> 
> 16.9kg
> ...



Wo bekommst du den ne Ti-Feder für die Boxxer her, oder willst du eine einer anderen Gabel "zweckentfremden"?


----------



## Monster666 (8. Dezember 2010)

@San Andreas: Sie ist etwas schwer und zu gut
brauch was das ich tunen kann.

@downhoel: Zweckentfremden  wie soll das den bei ner Feder gehen?

hab noch welche von der 888 WC 2007, evtl passen die


----------



## stylehead (8. Dezember 2010)

so, mal mit neuer gabel:









schwer find ich sie nicht, wäre ja äußerst erfreulich, wenn sie zu gut ist...


----------



## Mr.A (8. Dezember 2010)

passt richtig gut ins socom


----------



## ma.schino (9. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> @San Andreas: Sie ist etwas schwer und zu gut
> brauch was das ich tunen kann.
> 
> @downhoel: Zweckentfremden  wie soll das den bei ner Feder gehen?
> ...


----------



## der T (9. Dezember 2010)

Hab noch nen Decalsatz für die Kiste....


----------



## cubebiker (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (10. Dezember 2010)

sehr sehr geil, nur iwie zu wenig farbe mMn!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön ! Kette drauf und Vorbau noch runter.


----------



## cubebiker (10. Dezember 2010)

Genau bissi was ist noch zu tun... Sattelstütze muss auch noch ein wenig weg


----------



## NoStyle (10. Dezember 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> sehr sehr geil, nur iwie zu wenig farbe mMn!


Vielleicht genau deswegen so gut


----------



## ma.schino (10. Dezember 2010)

FERTISCH !


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Dezember 2010)

STRANGE. aber ich mags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2010)

Taugt mir auch.


----------



## Totoxl (10. Dezember 2010)

Schönes Rädchen.


----------



## haha (11. Dezember 2010)

leck, des uzzi ist mal sehr fett. naben schwarz, anderen sattel und ich klaus auf der stelle. chromag vorbau kommt auch sehr schön. taugt mir


----------



## Monster666 (11. Dezember 2010)

stylehead schrieb:


> wäre ja äußerst erfreulich, wenn sie zu gut ist...



Ist bei jedem anders


----------



## °Fahreinheit (13. Dezember 2010)

Mal was verschneites.


----------



## neikless (14. Dezember 2010)

still in  with SS


----------



## ma.schino (14. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Dezember 2010)

will auch son rotes miststück!


----------



## cubebiker (15. Dezember 2010)

Gabel ist inzwischen gekürzt und die Spacer sind weg!


----------



## agrohardtail (15. Dezember 2010)

so nen kleiner farblicher akzent zum auflockern der optik fände ich nicht verkehrt. 
ansonsten recht schick, mach aber mal bitte nen bild mit gekürtem schaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2010)

nee ist super so,das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist nicht integrierte vorbau mit spacer drunter und dem flatbar dazu,sonst supersexy


----------



## neikless (15. Dezember 2010)

flatbar und spacerturm drunter ist echt peinliche (sinnfrei) fanboy-mode ! wenn weg gut ich fänd nen riser bar trotzdem besser !


----------



## cubebiker (15. Dezember 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> flatbar und spacerturm drunter ist echt peinliche (sinnfrei) fanboy-mode ! wenn weg gut ich fänd nen riser bar trotzdem besser !



Mach mal halblang Junge bevor du mich mit irgendwas auf eine Linie stellst!
Ich bin sicher kein Fanboy und da steht ja auch das das Türmchen inzwischen weg ist also locker bleiben.
Eigentlich brauche ich mich nicht zu erklären aber der Flatbar passt einfach. Er hat die für mich perfekte Biegung und Breite und meine Hände passen einfach drauf.
Das ist hier soweit ich mitbekommen hab ja auch kein Contest hier sondern das Rad muss zu mir passen und das tut der Lenker ganz sicher.


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Dezember 2010)

Sobald hier was abgelichtet wird, muss man mit Kritik rechnen! Ist in deutschen Foren halt so! Also bleib locker und lach drüber! Mir gefällt übrigens der Flatbar auch nicht sonderlich, da es mich zu sehr ann CC-Bikes erinnert! Ist halt Geschmacksache!


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2010)

eben,jeder muss mit seinem bike klarkommen und kein anderer!


----------



## cubebiker (15. Dezember 2010)

Kritik und Meinungsäusserung ist völlig OK. Aber Fanboy Gebabbel kann ich nicht hören und außerdem dachte ich das hätten wir hinter uns seit dem jeder mal unbedingt so sein wollte wie Sam Hill ;-)


----------



## Crak (15. Dezember 2010)

flatbar und fanboy passen eh nicht zusammen....kein pro fährt flatbars!


----------



## zet1 (15. Dezember 2010)

gut das ich meine Spacertuerme hier nicht herzeigen muss hier  denn ich kann mit zu tiefen fronten nicht fahren, mein Kreuz hat was dagegen leider....


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> flatbar und fanboy passen eh nicht zusammen....kein pro fährt flatbars!



Die Fanboys werden eh wieder fette Riser montieren, nachdem Hill mit 38mm Rise Weltmeister geworden ist.

@zet1: mir gehts genauso; zu flach taugt mir auch gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (15. Dezember 2010)

Crak schrieb:


> kein pro fährt flatbars!



musst wiedermal dein Wissen aktualisieren..

der Sam Blenkinsop fährt je nach DH Bike nen Flatbar..

Im M9 müsste nur noch ein anderer Dämpfer rein, und nen DM Vorbau. sonst top.


----------



## fabs8 (15. Dezember 2010)

Anderer Dämpfer? 
Was gibt es besseres als nen CCDB?!?


----------



## PrimeX (15. Dezember 2010)

Rahmen steht zum Verkauf. Mehr dazu im Bikemarkt. Preis ist VHB!


----------



## neikless (15. Dezember 2010)

oh-je-mi-nee was hab ich da wieder angerichtet ... ?
sorry war nur meine Meinung zu diesem Phänomen, und nicht persönlich !

Schönes SlopeStyle !


----------



## san_andreas (15. Dezember 2010)

fabs8 schrieb:


> Anderer Dämpfer?
> Was gibt es besseres als nen CCDB?!?



Würde ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## ma.schino (15. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> musst wiedermal dein Wissen aktualisieren..
> 
> der Sam Blenkinsop fährt je nach DH Bike nen Flatbar..
> 
> Im M9 müsste nur noch ein anderer Dämpfer rein, und nen DM Vorbau. sonst top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (15. Dezember 2010)

BOS, Elka und Manitou!

Beim CCDB musst man für jeden Trail einstellen, es gibt keine akzeptable Einstellung die Ausrecuht für 2-3 Trail, find ich voll ********...

Aber für Ottonormalverbraucher EisdielenBike mit zu viel Kohle reichts.


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Dezember 2010)

ich hab blinky noch nie nen flatbar fahren geshen,weder auf den 303`s oder den 920ern...

und seid wann ist nen manitoudämpfer besser als nen ccdb oder überhaupt nen anderer dämpfer??????
und am ende ist erstmal ne vernünftige abstimmung wichtig,der teuerste dämpfer bringt nix wenn man zu blöde ist den abzustimmen,sieht man leider zu oft


----------



## stylehead (16. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> BOS, Elka und Manitou!
> 
> Beim CCDB musst man für jeden Trail einstellen, es gibt keine akzeptable Einstellung die Ausrecuht für 2-3 Trail, find ich voll ********...
> 
> Aber für Ottonormalverbraucher EisdielenBike mit zu viel Kohle reichts.



ähm...ganz schön schwachsinnig, was du da so von dir gibst. aber könntest du das interessehalber mal weiter ausführen?

manitou schön und gut, aber ein ccdb spielt allein vom technischen aspekt her in einer anderen liga.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Dezember 2010)

oder man fährt nen Vivid mit seinem eigenem Shimsetup der mindestens genau so geht wie nen Bos,ccdb....


----------



## Monster666 (16. Dezember 2010)

und genau der technische Aspekt macht ihn nicht besser.
aber eben wenns einfach nur teuer sein muss!?

Lies mal meinen letzten Psot ndurch, dann weisst du warum ich den CCDB schlecht finde,
zudem darf man für so viel geld mehr erwarten!


----------



## Christiaan (16. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> und genau der technische Aspekt macht ihn nicht besser.
> aber eben wenns einfach nur teuer sein muss!?
> 
> Lies mal meinen letzten Psot ndurch, dann weisst du warum ich den CCDB schlecht finde,
> zudem darf man für so viel geld mehr erwarten!



Wenn mann den CCDB gut einstellt fuer fahren und rahmen, dann reicht das ISCHEr fuer alle tracks


----------



## iRider (16. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Lies mal meinen letzten Psot ndurch, dann weisst du warum ich den CCDB schlecht finde,
> zudem darf man für so viel geld mehr erwarten!



Wenn ich Deine Post richtig interpretiere findest Du den Dämpfer schlecht weil Du es scheinbar nicht schaffst ein gutes Grundsetup hinzubekommen, oder?


----------



## agrohardtail (16. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> und genau der technische Aspekt macht ihn nicht besser.
> aber eben wenns einfach nur teuer sein muss!?
> 
> Lies mal meinen letzten Psot ndurch, dann weisst du warum ich den CCDB schlecht finde,
> zudem darf man für so viel geld mehr erwarten!



hmm dann hast du warscheinlich kein gutes setup mit dem dämpfer hinbekommen was kein grund ist zu sagen das der dämpfer mist ist.

im m9 funktioniert der mit grundsetup schon sehr sehr gut, dann noch 1-2 kleine einstellungen vorgenommen und schon hatte ich einen perfekt arbeitenden dämpfer im hinterbau. 
und dieses teuer teuer teuer argument ist sowas von lächerlich vor allem wiel du dich bei deinem sunn über solche kommentrare noch extrem aufgeregt hast.
be real, mein freund, be real.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2010)

Das ist halt das Problem mit so einem vielfach einstellbaren Dämpfer wie dem DB: man kann das Setup auch gut versauen.


----------



## iRider (16. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem mit so einem vielfach einstellbaren Dämpfer wie dem DB: man kann das Setup auch gut versauen.



Vergiss es, der Benutzer kann niemals Schuld sein. Definitiv ist der Dämpfer schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma.schino (16. Dezember 2010)

Monster666 schrieb:


> BOS, Elka und Manitou!
> 
> Beim CCDB musst man für jeden Trail einstellen, es gibt keine akzeptable Einstellung die Ausrecuht für 2-3 Trail, find ich voll ********...
> 
> Aber für Ottonormalverbraucher EisdielenBike mit zu viel Kohle reichts.



... ich bin für den Rollatortauglichen Einheitstrail - dann muss ich nicht andauernd an meiner Dämpfung rumstellen - Man kommt bei den vielen Rädchen ganz durcheinander...


----------



## Monster666 (16. Dezember 2010)

Die Einstellung oder das Einstellen ist nicht das Problem.
Mich hat der Dämpfer schlichtweg enttäuscht (Preis/Leistung), darum ist er für mich auch schlecht, PUNKT.

nun wieder Ontopic, ausdiskutieren gern per U2U.


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Dezember 2010)

Mein Uzzi, aktueller Stand, die Hammerschmidt ausgewechselt und rotes XO Scaltwerk:


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt noch ne schöne Stütze und alles ist perfekt !


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Dezember 2010)

Auf Ästhetik kommte es mir nicht erstrangig an! Funktion ist angesagt!!!
Zum Anschauen ist das Bike doch zu schade.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2010)

Hast ja Recht. Aber der Stützenkopf ist sooo häßlich. Da hätte dem Designer eigentlich der Stift abbrechen müssen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Dezember 2010)

Der Kopf bricht wenigstens nicht! Besser als Crank Brothers ist der auf jeden Fall!
Eine schöne Thomson würde mir persönlich am besten gefallen!


----------



## Christiaan (20. Dezember 2010)

Oder das neue REVERB von Rock shox, sieht auch besser aus


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, die sieht schon eher nach was aus! Ist ja bald Weihnachten! 
Hier mein anderer Hobel auch mit kleinen Veränderungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (20. Dezember 2010)

ist das die mrp g2 sl? und welche bremsen sind das, the cleg?


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist die mrp g2 und eine Hope M4 Bremsanlage! Hatte vorher eine Formula The One angebaut! Nur Probleme! die Hope halten und halten!


----------



## krasse-banny911 (23. Dezember 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Auf Ästhetik kommte es mir nicht erstrangig an! Funktion ist angesagt!!!
> Zum Anschauen ist das Bike doch zu schade.



Apropos Funktion:Wie geht denn der BOS so in dem Rahmen?

Würde mich brennend interessieren, weil der Standarddämpfer von Fox ist ja nicht so der Knüller...


----------



## Geißbock__ (23. Dezember 2010)

Hatte ich bereits erklärt! Besser, sahniger und fluffiger als der Standartdämpfer! Das Hinterrad klebt bei Highspeed am Boden! Fühlt sich nie überfordert an!


----------



## Monster666 (23. Dezember 2010)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Hatte ich bereits erklärt! Besser, sahniger und fluffiger als der Standartdämpfer! Das Hinterrad klebt bei Highspeed am Boden! Fühlt sich nie überfordert an!



Das ist eben BOS


----------



## Red Dragon (24. Dezember 2010)

Ist ja schlimm hier, nur neue Räder. Da will ich euch doch mal wieder mit meinem Saurier belästigen.





Der Gute hat bisschen Pflege bekommen. Ordentliche Lager von SKF statt dem Enduromist ohne Dichtung, zwei neue Hauptachsen und die obligatorischen neuen Dämpferbuchsen unten plus das DU-Lager vom Dämpfer. Außerdem war die Flexorado bei MCG zum Service. Und weil Weihnachten ist und das Radel brav war gabs dann noch ein paar neue Teile wie Kettenblatt, Kettenführung und Slackers. 

Und dann sieht das an der Teilefront nun so aus:




Ziel ist irgendwann mal unter die 17kg zu kommen, mit neuer Kurbel und eins, zwei kleineren Änderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (24. Dezember 2010)

danke dafür  top m3


----------



## Downhoehl (25. Dezember 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Ist ja schlimm hier, nur neue Räder. Da will ich euch doch mal wieder mit meinem Saurier belästigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Top Rad! Bin mal gespannt, ob du auch von den Slackers im M3 so begeistert sein wirst , wie ich. Allerdings kann es sein, das  du dir vermutlich bald 165er Kurbeln wünschen wirst ;-)


----------



## zet1 (25. Dezember 2010)

würde Slacker Dropouts für mein Socom suchen, allerdings für 135mm Breite hinten... weiss jemand wo man so was bekommt noch?


----------



## Monster666 (25. Dezember 2010)

powellprecision.com

nur da kriegst du die.


----------



## zet1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Thanx.. hui, aber 215 USD sind mir a weng zuviel.. zumal wahrscheinlich auch noch Zoll und MwSt dazukommt... aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Monster666 (25. Dezember 2010)

für das dass du nachher ein "neues" Bike hast, ist das wenig...


----------



## zet1 (25. Dezember 2010)

merkt man das echt so stark? Wieviel Grad wird es flacher dann?
Da werd ich ja ohne eine 165mm Kurbel nicht herumkommen oder? Und ich will mit dem Socom ja auch bergauffahren, also viel treten, ne 165er ist dann nicht so optimal befürchte ich

Mir taugt es ja mit der 888 ATA derzeit recht gut, und zum "Probieren" ob mir die Slacker mehr taugen, da is mir das zuviel...


----------



## Monster666 (25. Dezember 2010)

bergauffahren und 888
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





man merkt die Slacker extrem....
-1° Lenkwinkel
+ 6mm Radstand
- 10mm-12mm Tretlager

sollte eigentlich gehen mit 170er Kurbeln.


----------



## zet1 (25. Dezember 2010)

ja, ich bin eben anders 

1) hab eine geniale 888 mit ATA (160-200mm) ... verdammtes Sahneteil mit 09er Kartusche, die geht Hammer!
2) hab eine Bor EN73 2fach 22-36 Kurbel drauf (die ich mit der Hand schalte vorne noch da kein Umwerfer passt bisher)
3) aktuell noch DHX 5 Air Dämpfer vom Uzzi drin... wird aber nun ein RC4 mit Titanfeder...

also ein untraditionelles Socom sozusagen, aber das Teil geht super auch bergauf und bergab muss ich glaub ich eh nix mehr sagen


----------



## san_andreas (25. Dezember 2010)

@zet1: guckst du: http://www.workscomponents.bigcartel.com/
Bißchen Geduld, dann kommen die von Works raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (25. Dezember 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @zet1: guckst du: http://www.workscomponents.bigcartel.com/
> Bißchen Geduld, dann kommen die von Works raus.


das sind nur die normalen Ausfallenden, der zet sucht aber die Slacker`s.


----------



## agrohardtail (26. Dezember 2010)

'Slacker' geometry option for pre-G3 dropouts.


----------



## Monster666 (26. Dezember 2010)

uups, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## zet1 (26. Dezember 2010)

ah super, das hört sich schon viel besser an 

dumme frage aber was heisst "pre-G3 dropouts" im Detail, 150mm oder 135mm, oder sagt das über die Breite nix aus generell?

G3 sind ja die neuen Ausfallenden von 2011 und G2 waren die alten, oder wie? Vielleicht könnt ihr einen DUmmie aml aufklären


----------



## san_andreas (26. Dezember 2010)

Pre-G3 = vor G3, also die normalen alten. Kannst denen ja auch mal ne Mail schicken.


----------



## Totoxl (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den Steuersatz von Works Components. Gute Ware, gute Preise und netter Kontakt. Den Laden kann man echt empfehlen.


----------



## zet1 (26. Dezember 2010)

hab ich gerade gesehen: Works Components -1 Degree Head Angle Reducer Cups

Wie darf man sich das vorstellen, sind da die Lager um 1 Grad "schief" gefertigt so dass man einen fixen 1Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel produziert im Endeffekt? Weil ich sehe hier keine "Verstellmöglchkeiten" in deren Abbildung. D.h. die Cups müssen dann eben in der korrekten Position eingepresst werden, oder?

Würd mich nämlich für mein Tracer interessieren, denn das is mir zu steil derzeit...


----------



## der T (27. Dezember 2010)

röchtöööööch


----------



## krasse-banny911 (29. Dezember 2010)

@ Geißbock: Merci vielmals für Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (31. Dezember 2010)

hab jetzt auch mal so langsam angefangen mein 951 zu bauen.
ob die alten avid code und das saint schaltwerk drin bleiben weiß ich nicht. war bis jetzt von den teilen begeistert. aber es sind halt nicht mehr die neusten teile. xo und hope v2 oder die neue code sind schon ziemlich sexy  
geplant ist jetzt noch die atlas fr kurbel in rot und lg1 kettenführung. momentan ist auch noch ne fox 3.20x450 ti feder aus meinem alten bike drin. aber irgendwie ist die etwas arsch lang. serienmäßig war eine 3.25x500 feder drin die mir zu hart erschien. so scheint es aber fürs erste zu gehen. wenn das bike fertig ist kommt natürlich ein update.


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Dezember 2010)

schwarze kurbel und kefü bitte...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (31. Dezember 2010)

würde ich auch sagen!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (31. Dezember 2010)

wenn wir schnmal bei den unfertigen bikes sind, kann ich meine auch gleich posten!#






[/URL][/IMG]

aktuell 15,08kg, Zielgewicht sind 15,4kg


----------



## Christiaan (31. Dezember 2010)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> wenn wir schnmal bei den unfertigen bikes sind, kann ich meine auch gleich posten!#
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mann, 951 in RAW bleibt SUPER! Welche LRS ist das?


----------



## Innsbruuucker (1. Januar 2011)

Felgen Alex Supra 30?
Hope Pro 2 Naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2011)

das sind tune mk mit revo speichen und messing nippel auf supra 30 felgen! gewicht 1662g!


----------



## Christiaan (1. Januar 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> das sind tune mk mit revo speichen und messing nippel auf supra 30 felgen! gewicht 1662g!



Dann ist mein Tune MK, CX-Ray mit Flow felgen satz leichter, haha, aber ich denke, deine Felgen sind starker, sieht auf jeden fall TOP aus!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2011)

danke! ja die cx rays sind noch ein bisschen leichter und du wirst auch alu nuppel haben oder? das macht nochmal etwa 50g aus! was wiegt denn dein satz? ich wollt keine messerspeichen, da das mit dem zentrieren zu aufwendig ist! 
ich hoffe, dass die felgen stabil genug sind, denn bei 470g hab ich so meine bedenken aber habe bisher nur gutes drüber gehört!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Januar 2011)

@Lucki: beides Top-Bikes ! Am 951 wäre ein schönerer Kettenstrebenschutz noch was.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2011)

dank dir! ja recht schön sieht der schutz nicht aus und wenn du was weißt, was das kettenschlagen genauso gut eleminiert, dann raus damit! ich will halt einfach ein extrem leises bike haben und der schutz funzt echt super!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Januar 2011)

Ich nehm' halt immer Lenkerband. Habe diesmal ein relativ dickes genommen, dann bleibt es auch schön ruhig.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2011)

ne das ist keine lösung! das hab ich schon probiert! habs auch schon mit nur klett versucht aber das ist auch nicht leise genug! und so schaum zeug wäre zwar ok aber ist schwer und saugt sich mit wasser voll und ist außerdem auch nicht schön! ich denke, ich bleibe vorerst bei dem zeugs!


----------



## san_andreas (1. Januar 2011)

Ist halt von Rahmen zu Rahmen auch verschieden.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. Januar 2011)

Meine Lösung: Von nem alten Slick-Reifen die äußerste Gummischicht abtrennen und zwei Streifen schneiden. So ca. 1-3mm. Die dann mit Lenkerband oder Gewebeband oben und unten an die Kettenstrebe kleben. Ich mach auch noch einen Streifen unter die Sitzstrebe. Da hört man nix mehr.


----------



## Christiaan (1. Januar 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> danke! ja die cx rays sind noch ein bisschen leichter und du wirst auch alu nuppel haben oder? das macht nochmal etwa 50g aus! was wiegt denn dein satz? ich wollt keine messerspeichen, da das mit dem zentrieren zu aufwendig ist!
> ich hoffe, dass die felgen stabil genug sind, denn bei 470g hab ich so meine bedenken aber habe bisher nur gutes drüber gehört!



Nee, messing nippel, kein alu, Satz ist 1628gramm

und hast recht, messer speichen sind aufwendig mit zentrieren, mann mann mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2011)

@fahrenheit: kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen, dass das so leise ist, da das gummi ja doch noch ziemlich hart ist und die kettenschläge nicht so toll dämpft! danke trotzdem, bei geegenheit werde ich das mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Monster666 (1. Januar 2011)

Nochmal ein denkanstoss: Fensterdichtung auf die Kettenstrebe kleben und mit Isolierband oder Lenkerband umwickeln, da hörst auch nix mehr...


----------



## cubebiker (2. Januar 2011)

So, nun ist feddich. Wie es sich fährt kann man bei den Bedingungen aber noch überhaupt nicht sagen...


----------



## MoNu (2. Januar 2011)

das sieht ja mal richtig sexy aus!!!


----------



## Crak (2. Januar 2011)

@monu: habe ich auch gerade gedacht


----------



## Downhill Lucki (2. Januar 2011)

sehr schön, bis auf die kleiderstange! 
eine teileliste und das gewicht wäre sehr interessant!


----------



## agrohardtail (2. Januar 2011)

sehr sehr gut geworden das m9


----------



## numinisflo (2. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir auch gut das M9 vom Cubebiker! Ich würde aber gerne mal den Rahmen mit reduzierter Stickeranzahl sehen.


----------



## zet1 (2. Januar 2011)

ein fesches M9... aber mit Muddy Mary und ohne Schlagschutz am Unterrohr... denke das geht nicht lange gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (2. Januar 2011)

sehr schön das M9 

zum thema kettenstrebenschutz:
klettverschlussflausch ist meiner meinung nach die optisch unauffälliste und somit schönste variante.
damit das wirklich leiste ist braucht man halt richtig dickes industriedoppelklebeband. sowas wie die gopro klebepads. gibts z.B. von 3M und Scotch in allem mögliche dicken und breiten. wenns ein muss kann mans auch mehrlagig verkleben. das zeug hat durch die schaumgummiartige beschaffenheit super dämpfungseigenschaften.


meins. neue pedale sind unterwegs, die wellgos haben zahnausfall...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Januar 2011)

Super Rad !


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Januar 2011)

kein wunder, dass die zahnausfall haben. ich erkenne da eindeutig speisereste, die unvermeidlich zu karies und parodontose führen.. nimm doch mal ne zahnbürste zum säubern 
schönes radel; mit nem anderen steuersatz, flacher brücke und "mit ohne" crc aukleber imho noch n tick schöner..


----------



## xxFRESHxx (2. Januar 2011)

mittlerweile scheint es einfacher zu sein das bersteinzimmer zu finden als eine flache 32mm brücke. hat jemand zu fällig eine?

der dreck an den pedalen und reifen zerstört den gesamteindruck, oder?  
die zähne wurde alle von irgendwelche wilder rockern ausgeschlagen. vor denen ist man nirgends sicher.


----------



## agrohardtail (2. Januar 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch gut das M9 vom Cubebiker! Ich würde aber gerne mal den Rahmen mit reduzierter Stickeranzahl sehen.



kommt die tage  bei mir definitiv der m9 aufkleber auf dem unterrohr und vom hinterbau der ein oder andere


----------



## Geax (2. Januar 2011)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> sehr schön das M9
> 
> zum thema kettenstrebenschutz:
> klettverschlussflausch ist meiner meinung nach die optisch unauffälliste und somit schönste variante.
> ...


was ist denn das für eine Ti feder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (2. Januar 2011)

nuke proof


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Januar 2011)

extrem flache brücke


----------



## numinisflo (2. Januar 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> kommt die tage  bei mir definitiv der m9 aufkleber auf dem unterrohr und vom hinterbau der ein oder andere



Da freu ich mich schon drauf, denn beim M9 sind einfach zu viele seltsame Aufkleber drauf. War ja schon beim M6 so.



xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> nuke proof



Ist wirklich ein starkes Rad dein 951! Auch die Farbe ist genial. Darf man fragen woher du den crc-Frame hast? Was wiegts denn?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (2. Januar 2011)

hab ich aus dem IBC bike markt.
gewicht wie auf dem bild 17,14kg

ansonsten:


----------



## WildsauHardride (2. Januar 2011)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


>



Schicker Aufbau, die Farbkombination wirkt auch super stimmig.

Das Blau müsste blue chrome sein, oder?

Hätte meinen Rahmen auch gerne in dem Farbton, würde ein feiner metallic Lack, mit mehreren Schichten Klarlack dem nahe kommen?

Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2011)

@FRESH: diese Brücken sind ganz interessant: http://chunked.com.au/Products-CROWNS.html
Liegen bei 150 Euro.

@WildsauHardride: habe da mal mit einem Lackierer drüber gesprochen. Das ist im Prinzip einen Raw-Rahmen, der mit einer Lasur lackiert wird, also einem nicht deckenden Lack.


----------



## Monster666 (3. Januar 2011)

das wäre dann Works blue im Intense Standard.

Chrome Blue oder Blue Chrome wäre die Lasur auf einer silbernen Grundierung


----------



## julius09 (4. Januar 2011)




----------



## Christiaan (4. Januar 2011)

CRC Blue ist Chrome Blue, also blau ueber silber, Works blue ist blau ueber raw rahmen


----------



## mc schrecka (4. Januar 2011)

weiß einer ab wann ca. mit den Works Dropouts zu rechnen is? Die würden doch dann auch ans alte M3 passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (4. Januar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> CRC Blue ist Chrome Blue, also blau ueber silber, Works blue ist blau ueber raw rahmen



Pfui Teufel.. ein CRC bike hier ins vom deutschen Vertrieb gesponserten und unterhaltenen Thread zu posten... noch dazu mit ultragrossem Werbeaufkleber! wo doch alle wissen dass CRC da normal gar nicht hierher versenden darf mittlerweile.. also alles Grauimporte


----------



## stylehead (4. Januar 2011)

was für ein gelaber.

wird aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein teamframe sein...


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Im Falle der Garantie wird er sich wünschen einen in Deutschland gekauft zu haben. Diese Erfahrung wird er bestimmt machen!!!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2011)

Was für ein Quatsch ! CRC darf auch nach D versenden. Das ist aber wegen deutlich angestiegenen Preise gar nicht mehr soo attraktiv.


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Warum Quatsch????
Denke nicht, dass der deutsche Vertrieb den bei CRC gekauften Frame garantiemäßig reklamiert!


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2011)

War nicht auf die Garantie bezogen, sondern auf den Versand. CRC verschickt nach D. Ob es sinnvoll ist, so einen Rahmen zu kaufen, wenn es hier einen guten Vertrieb gibt, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Januar 2011)

Er hat das Rad ausm Bikemarkt.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (5. Januar 2011)

eben, war ja kein neurahmen also gibts grundsätzlich keine garantie. und teamrahmen in der farbe gab uns gibt es nicht im freien handel.

und selbst wenn man im ausland neu kauft, dann muss man sich halt im garantiefall an die entsprechende stelle wenden. wo ist denn da in der EU das problem? wir können doch alle englisch, oder? wenn das ein problem wäre dürfte man garnix bei CRC oder allgemein im ausland kaufen. garnatie und gewährleistung gibts ja nicht nur auf rahmen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (5. Januar 2011)

eben bei mir das selbe mit dem Wilson. Garantie über England.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (5. Januar 2011)

muss xxFRESHxx da perfekt zustimmen...mache alles mit USA beste connections, bester service, beste verbindung zu Intense. Könnte mir nichts besseres vorstellen. Neuer Deal ist am laufen, kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2011)

Hatte auch weder mit USA (Troy Lee, Inertia Bikes) noch England (Balfa/Foes) Probleme. Super Support, schnelle Antwort auf Mails. Kurz vor Weihnachten hat mir z.B. der Answer Support USA ein Ersatzteil organisiert, dass mir dann innerhalb von 2 Tagen kostenlos vom deutschen Vertrieb zugeschickt wurde.
Ich bin von der Servicequalität ziemlich überzeugt, was USA und GB angeht.


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Januar 2011)

meist besser als bei deutschen vertrieben shops. was nicht wirklich auf shocker zutrifft.


----------



## san_andreas (5. Januar 2011)

Ne, Shocker war auch nicht gemeint.
Nur, wenn man unsere Servicewüste gewohnt ist, fällt schon auf, wie gut Firmen im Ausland oft sind.


----------



## Shocker (5. Januar 2011)

CRC Blue hat es auch über uns gegeben. ein paar in M und L sind noch auf Lager.


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Januar 2011)

Brauche eine Größenberatung bezüglich des 951. Bin 1,86m groß. Passt zu dieser Größe eher L oder M? Ich weiß, dass es auch auf Vorlieben ankommt und die Frage schwierig zu beantworten ist. Bin aber für Ratschläge sehr dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (5. Januar 2011)

LLLLLLLLLLLLarge! 

Aber wie ist das jetzt beim M9 mit 1,84m? ich tendiere ja zu L glaube ich. Intense will das endlich machen für mich, muss mich entscheiden


----------



## zet1 (6. Januar 2011)

951 und Socom tun sich nicht viel in der Geo, un bei meinen 185 ist mir das L optimal, beim M habe ich in der Luft oder bei steilen Drops immer Kippeffekte vornüber, da ich nicht der bin der ganz hinten hockt...

also definitiv L, ausserdem ist dein jetziges rotes Socom ja auch ein L, oder?


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2011)




----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2011)

nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz darf ich nun wieder hier posten  War absolut die richtige Entscheidung ...

Oldie but goldie


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Januar 2011)

wieso sieht die bos in dem rad so verlohren aus? komisch!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2011)

die Gabel ahnt was Ihr beim Besitzer bevorsteht ;-)...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Januar 2011)

...muss ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2011)

ne, ich versteh dich ja auch net ;-)


----------



## mc schrecka (9. Januar 2011)

ich finds schick  Es gibt von uns M3 fahreren ja nicht mehr allzu viel. Willkommen zurück im Club


----------



## Totoxl (9. Januar 2011)

Das Uzzi ist sehr schön, das Blau von Intense ist einfach geil.

Hier nochmal meins, Lenker und Vorbau sind neu. 16,3 Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Januar 2011)

Wo stand jemals geschrieben, dass man Lenker so einstellt ?


----------



## ibislover (9. Januar 2011)

wenns ihm passt.
meinen 12° syntace hatte ich auch weit nach vorne gedreht. extrem gut für den nacken und das handling war echt super.
bin auch stark am überlegen wieder zurück zu wechseln.


----------



## Totoxl (9. Januar 2011)

@ San Andreas
stimmt schon, sieht ziemlich hoch aus, aber es "fluchtet" so gut mit meinen Armen und Handgelenken. War die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Lenker und ich bin noch am testen. Zum Touren paßt es ziemlich gut, für den Park dürfte er wahrscheinlich ein wenig weiter nach hinten gedreht sein.


----------



## fabs8 (10. Januar 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz darf ich nun wieder hier posten  War absolut die richtige Entscheidung ...
> 
> Oldie but goldie




GT entsorgt?


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2011)

Factory Besuch, leider nur mit Musik:

http://www.sicklines.com/2011/01/05/tour-intense-cycles-temecula-california/


----------



## Robsen (10. Januar 2011)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz darf ich nun wieder hier posten  War absolut die richtige Entscheidung ...
> 
> Oldie but goldie



hat ja top hinterrad.....sind dellen jetzt new oder oldschool????


----------



## zet1 (15. Januar 2011)

ich glau sehr schön custom build 951 von der Bi**insel.com, hat mich heut fazziniert als ich dort vorbeischaute (nun mag ich mein TR450 nimmer

works blue, eines der letzten 951 FRO... wird ja leider nimmer gebaut, und das hier hat sogar einen CCDB drin:


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Januar 2011)

das geht aber auch schöner


----------



## zet1 (15. Januar 2011)

nur bessere Kamera und besserer Hintergrund 

mir gefätt der weiss blaue lenker an meinem geposteten so geil, einfach Hammer, fast dasselbe blau wie der rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (15. Januar 2011)

fast dasselbe blau wie der rahmen? 
aber ansonsten schön zu sehen wie unterschiedlich gescmäcker sind. weiße stütze, vorbau, lenker und kurbeln gehen nach meinem gusto garnüsch....


----------



## Demolisher (15. Januar 2011)

Mann o Mann immer diese Schleichwerbung von dem Laden. Sowas von nervig.

...Ich hab heute gaaaanz zufällig bei dem Shop vorbeigeschaut und hatte auch ganz zufällig meine Cam dabei um ein Foto vom dem hässlich aufgebautem 951 zu machen. und ich bin auch weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit dem Laden...

Langsam wirds echt übertrieben. 

Ich hab ja nichts gegen den Laden aber es ist einfach so offensichtlich das Du (Zet1) in dem Laden arbeitest oder gesponsert wirst


----------



## Demolisher (15. Januar 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Januar 2011)

Nervig sind schlecht gestimmte und immer alles negativ sehende Menschen!!!!
Und irgendwann traut sich keiner mehr sein Intense in das Forum zu setzten, weils runtergeputzt wird!!! Kritik in allen Ehren!


----------



## Demolisher (15. Januar 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Nervig sind schlecht gestimmte und immer alles negativ sehende Menschen!!!!
> Und irgendwann traut sich keiner mehr *sein* Intense in das Forum zu setzten, weils runtergeputzt wird!!! Kritik in allen Ehren!





Merkst den Unterschied?


----------



## Monster666 (15. Januar 2011)

Demofahrer haben hier eh nichts verloren

das blaue 951 (von zet1`s post) ist nicht schlecht bis auf die eklig hervorstechende weisse Sattelstütze, für mich ist das einfach ein no go, sorry..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demolisher (15. Januar 2011)

Achso, dann hab ich mich im Thema vertan;-)


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Januar 2011)

@Demolisher: merkst DU was????

Du brauchst mich nich auf unterstrichene und markierte Sachen hinzuweisen, die mit einem Klugsch......gesicht untersetzt sind! Jeder nach seinem Gusto und dann bitte etwas konstruktiver!


----------



## Demolisher (15. Januar 2011)

Aahh jetz versteh ich, Du bist die Mutter vom Zet1. Alles klar


----------



## Monster666 (16. Januar 2011)

...

leider kann ich es nicht mehr fahren, schön war die Zeit


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. Januar 2011)

Und er merkt immer noch nix! @Demolisher: Trag mal was sinnvolles bei!
Und weils jetzt langlweilig wird mal zum Thema:


----------



## zet1 (16. Januar 2011)

Demolisher schrieb:


> Mann o Mann immer diese Schleichwerbung von dem Laden. Sowas von nervig.
> 
> ...Ich hab heute gaaaanz zufällig bei dem Shop vorbeigeschaut und hatte auch ganz zufällig meine Cam dabei um ein Foto vom dem hässlich aufgebautem 951 zu machen. und ich bin auch weder verwandt noch verschwägert mit dem Laden...
> 
> ...



1) aber es ist ok wenn man eines mit Riesenaufschrift CHAINRACTIONCYCLES postet hier?

2) Eine Cam hat wohl jeder mit seinem Handy immer dabei!

3) Ich habs, weils mir so gefällt extra hingestellt um es zu fotographieren, damit ich es mir als Wi**vorlage übers Bett hängen kann ausgedruckt als Reisenposter

4) wurde der Namen des Shops ausgestrickelt, woher weisst du welcher genau das nun ist?

5) kaufe ich fast alles von dort und denke ich darf das hier schon zwei oder dreimal erwähnen in 150 Seiten in dem Thread

6) darf jeder posten hier was er will, oder ist meinst du JEDES der Fotos hier in diesem Thread sein eigenes? oder manchmal auch nur ein Link oder so zu einem das enem gefällt?

7) kann ja sein, dass ich meine Kohle zusammenkratze und es so kaufe wie es ist, dann ist es mein eigenes und dann postet ich es jeden Tag, dass du richtig genervt bist

8) Wenn du genervt bist, brauchst du nur aufs Klo gehen und Druck ablassen, aber musst nicht hier auf Oberaufsicht machen und uns teilhaben lassen an deiner schlechten laune, sorry, aber das einzige hier was ein Nogo ist, bist du!

und weils so nervig ist, hier noch ein par Bilder zur Strafe


----------



## Monster666 (16. Januar 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> JEDES der Fotos hier in diesem Thread sein eigenes?



heisst doch "Intense Cycles Gallery: Show your ride"


----------



## cubebiker (16. Januar 2011)

Monster666 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> leider kann ich es nicht mehr fahren, schön war die Zeit



Garnicht mehr so wie in nie wieder? Was passiert? Oder wirds wieder?


----------



## zet1 (16. Januar 2011)

Monster666 schrieb:


> heisst doch "Intense Cycles Gallery: Show your ride"



siehe Punkt 7) meines letzten Postings.. vielleicht isses ja bald meines, muss aber das M mal probefahren, weil hab ja schon ein TR450 in M das mir zu klein ist... ich pendle immer zwischen M und L leider...


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2011)

Monster666 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> leider kann ich es nicht mehr fahren, schön war die Zeit



Verkauft ? Kommt wieder ein Sunn ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (16. Januar 2011)

@ cubebiker: eher in nie wieder, den Rahmen behalte ich, anbauteile werden oder sind teilweise bereits verkauft. vielleicht wirds wieder in ein paar Jahren
geht momentan nicht durch den Job


----------



## stylehead (16. Januar 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> 1) aber es ist ok wenn man eines mit Riesenaufschrift CHAINRACTIONCYCLES postet hier?
> 
> 2) - 10) viel arschgelaber und weitere bilder von einem hässlichen rad.



dem eigner und fahrer des rahmens geht es wohl kaum um werbung für crc, sondern um die tatsache, dass es ein teamrahmen ist mit anderer geometrie, anderem rohrsatz,...


----------



## Ghost-Boy (16. Januar 2011)

und er es ausm Bikemarkt hat.


----------



## Demolisher (17. Januar 2011)

Seid halt nicht so zu ihm ;-)


----------



## agrohardtail (17. Januar 2011)

könnte demolisher sich bitte wieder ausklinken und diese unsinnige diskussion damit beenden und könnten wir dann mit bildern weiter machen???




am wochende ist die boxxer wc drin


----------



## Demolisher (17. Januar 2011)

Natürlich. Viel Spaß noch. Peace out


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2011)

@agro: mach doch bitte den M9 Sticker wieder drauf und alle anderen runter. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das aussieht !


----------



## fabs8 (17. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @agro: mach doch bitte den M9 Sticker wieder drauf und alle anderen runter. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das aussieht !



Dann aber bitte mal in schwarz...


----------



## agrohardtail (17. Januar 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @agro: mach doch bitte den M9 Sticker wieder drauf und alle anderen runter. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das aussieht !



hab ich weggeschmissen. weiße aufkleber auf nem raw rahmen sehen einfach beschissen aus. vllt hole ich mir mal nen schwarzes kit bzw das kit wo die anderen aufkleber weiß sind und das M9 FRO schwarz

vllt will sich ja jemand mit photoshop austoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (17. Januar 2011)

there u go...







finde ich garnicht gut.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Januar 2011)

Schaut tatsächlich grausig aus.

Hier mal ein schwarzes mit 40: (NICHT meins, wollte es nur mal zeigen !)


----------



## fabs8 (17. Januar 2011)

goil


----------



## Crak (17. Januar 2011)

schon ganz gut


----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (18. Januar 2011)

Ich brauche mal einen Rat:

Momentan habe ich einen Manitou Dämpfer in meinem M6 - würde aber gerne einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen. Schwanke zwischen CCDB und BOS Stoy.

Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit den jeweiligen Dämpfern sammeln/er_fahren_ können. 

Bin über jedes Feedback bezüglich dieser beiden Dämpfer dankbar!


----------



## Christiaan (18. Januar 2011)

TEAM-FSR-DH schrieb:


> Ich brauche mal einen Rat:
> 
> Momentan habe ich einen Manitou Dämpfer in meinem M6 - würde aber gerne einen anderen Dämpfer verbauen. Schwanke zwischen CCDB und BOS Stoy.
> 
> ...



Das CCDB hat massive Spring rub, den Feder reibt sehrt am Dampfe,r macht viel larm. Dampfer mit neusten Tune funktioniert wirklich gut im Rahmen, viel besser als Revox.

Kannst auch ein Fox RC4 Dampfer reinbauen, steht eins im bike makrt in 267mm lange, Freund von mir hat das gefahren, hat ihm sehr gut gefallen, Bachi hatte ein Stoy in sein M6 frag den mal nach seine erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TEAM-FSR-DH (18. Januar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Das CCDB hat massive Spring rub, den Feder reibt sehrt am Dampfe,r macht viel larm. Dampfer mit neusten Tune funktioniert wirklich gut im Rahmen, viel besser als Revox.
> 
> Kannst auch ein Fox RC4 Dampfer reinbauen, steht eins im bike makrt in 267mm lange, Freund von mir hat das gefahren, hat ihm sehr gut gefallen, Bachi hatte ein Stoy in sein M6 frag den mal nach seine erfahrungen



Danke, Christian! Werde Bachi mal eine PN schicken. FOX wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Alternative...


----------



## geosnow (18. Januar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Das CCDB hat massive Spring rub, den Feder reibt sehrt am Dampfe,r macht viel larm. Dampfer mit neusten Tune funktioniert wirklich gut im Rahmen, viel besser als Revox.



Was verstehst du unter Tune beim CCDB? Anderes Oel und andere Dichtungen etc.?


----------



## ibislover (18. Januar 2011)

nein, die "verstellnadeln" der einzelnen einstellmöglchkeiten werden und wurden ständig weiterentwickelt bzw. verfeinert.
der größte schritt war aber die rev 1 da hier die gesamte charaketristik geändert wurde.
danach, glaubt man nutzern die ständig neu umbauen lassen, merkt man keinen unterschied mehr., außer mit äußerst sensiblen popometer und vlt. ein wenig einbildung.


----------



## geosnow (18. Januar 2011)

Ist es auf dem Dämpfer sichtbar, um welche Rev. es sich dabei handelt?


----------



## ibislover (18. Januar 2011)

seit sie nen goldenen body haben, ist auch mind. rev 1 verbaut.


----------



## Christiaan (18. Januar 2011)

Die neuste Dampfer haben ein weitern bereich bei den rebound einstellung, mann kann die erkennen ah die Goldenen knopfen die ein kreuz drin haben, wenn Sie wissne was Ich meine


----------



## DHSean (20. Januar 2011)

zur abwechslung mal weniger fw. momentan noch mit alternativem lrs


----------



## Totoxl (20. Januar 2011)

Ich liebe Intense in Blau, vielleicht muss meins doch mal zum Lacker.


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (20. Januar 2011)

das schaut sau gut aus


----------



## Jester (24. Januar 2011)

mein m3..






momentan zerlegt und bald mit avid code


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelkorn (24. Januar 2011)

nach 3 monaten wurde das gute stück endlich aufgebaut...
ein schnelles handy foto weil ich es auch nicht abwarten konnte


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Januar 2011)

oh man, der frame ist geil! ...aber auch so verflucht teuer!


----------



## Christiaan (24. Januar 2011)

doppelkorn schrieb:


> nach 3 monaten wurde das gute stück endlich aufgebaut...
> ein schnelles handy foto weil ich es auch nicht abwarten konnte




Mann sieht das GUT aus! Ist das ein medium?


----------



## zet1 (24. Januar 2011)

wie heisst diese Farbe genau?

Hat schon jemand einen "CanAm Yellow" Rahmen in echt gesehen farbmaessig? Bzw haette ein Bild mit ralem Hintergrund bitte? Wuerde gern sehen wie diese farbe aussieht, eb eher orange oder doch eiergelb


----------



## Christiaan (24. Januar 2011)

Farbe ist Works Gold


----------



## julius09 (24. Januar 2011)

doppelkorn schrieb:


> nach 3 monaten wurde das gute stück endlich aufgebaut...
> ein schnelles handy foto weil ich es auch nicht abwarten konnte



VERDAMMT ist das gut


----------



## doppelkorn (24. Januar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Mann sieht das GUT aus! Ist das ein medium?



ist ein medium


----------



## metalfreak (25. Januar 2011)

meins ma wieder


----------



## fabs8 (25. Januar 2011)

iiihhh... is ja schmutzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (25. Januar 2011)

fabs8 schrieb:


> iiihhh... is ja schmutzig



Artgerechte Haltung  So bekomm ich keine Probleme mit dem Veterinäramt.


----------



## fabs8 (25. Januar 2011)




----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2011)

Saustark dein 951!
Schwarz ist das alte und neue Raw!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2011)

Super Rad !


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. Januar 2011)

Schmutzig is meins auch (und etwas überblitzt)


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. Januar 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost. Daher direkt mit Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (26. Januar 2011)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Schmutzig is meins auch (und etwas überblitzt)



wie machst du das so sauber zu bleiebn beid em dreck am rad?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. Januar 2011)

Das hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch gefragt. Das Bild täuscht aber. Ganz so sauber war ich dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (26. Januar 2011)

das wird halt der dreck der letzten monate sein!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. Januar 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> das wird halt der dreck der letzten monate sein!



Nö, das war alles von einem Tag. Hier bei Interesse weitere Bilder.


----------



## walo (27. Januar 2011)

mein 6.6


----------



## Totoxl (27. Januar 2011)

Schönes Ding


----------



## numinisflo (27. Januar 2011)

Tolles Rad dein 6.6. Sieht man ja auch irgendwie richtig selten. Ich hab es auch mal verschoben.


----------



## walo (27. Januar 2011)

merci!


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2011)

Immer wieder gut, walos Bike. Nur der Bash bleibt unschön.


----------



## walo (28. Januar 2011)

den hab ich vor 3 jahren fürnen appel bekommen und seither gehört er irgendwie dazu.das teil ist super dünn und ordentlich aufgebohrt. 
hätte noch andere inner werkstatt rumliegen. aber eben....

im übrigen hab ichs bike etwas flacher gemacht. kann man im "6.6 dämpfersetup-thread" nachlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. Januar 2011)

ich finde den bash schon ok!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2011)

Ich finde so ziemlich alle Shaman Parts greislig, aber das ist ja wie immer Geschmacksache.


----------



## Monster666 (29. Januar 2011)

endlich fertig


----------



## Christiaan (29. Januar 2011)

Monster666 schrieb:


> endlich fertig



Top, nur nog DM Vorbau!


----------



## san_andreas (29. Januar 2011)

DM ist bei der 888 ein Problem. Gut sind nur der Sunline und der Burgtec.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (29. Januar 2011)

doppelkorn schrieb:


> nach 3 monaten wurde das gute stück endlich aufgebaut...
> ein schnelles handy foto weil ich es auch nicht abwarten konnte




Sau Gut!
Taugt!


----------



## Totoxl (30. Januar 2011)

Meins hat ein paar neue Teile bekommen...



Kein super Bling Bling, aber absolut tauglich. Das Bike rockt ohne ende.


----------



## walo (30. Januar 2011)

wie gross bist du?
hast du an deiner kefü nur die obere führung abgenommen oder noch mehr "abgeschnitten"?


----------



## Totoxl (30. Januar 2011)

Knappe 2m mit langen Beinen.
Das ist eine Führung von Kuka Berlin.



Ich habe eine Rolle von Truvativ Shiftguide genommen und leicht bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (30. Januar 2011)

ah ok, die rolle hat mich irritiert...


----------



## Totoxl (31. Januar 2011)

Reingelegt  (just kidding)


----------



## Jester (5. Februar 2011)

anders als auf dem foto zu vermuten fehlt nicht mehr viel zum aufbau des bikes an teilen


----------



## mc schrecka (5. Februar 2011)

also bei works components kann man sich nun auch die Slacker bestellen, mit versand ca. 140 Euro. Vorerst nur in 150mm


----------



## Single (5. Februar 2011)

So meins hab ich jetzt endlich zu 100% Fertig. So wirds bleiben 
Werde gegen Frühling/Sommer nochmal ein ordentliches Foto machen, ging heute nicht so gut  
Gewicht liegt bei 15,4 Kilo. Partliste: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/829395


----------



## zet1 (5. Februar 2011)

15,4 würd ich gerne glauben, kann ich aber fast nicht 

das 951 FRO das bei der bikeinsel steht hat mit sauschwerem Laufradsatz von ca 2,4kg ohne Pedale gewogene 16,5kg, aufgebaut mit recht guten leichten Parts, ken Leichtbau aber... ich frage mich wo du nun nochmal 900g eingespart hast

soll jetzt nicht blöd klingen aber ich frage michd as ernsthaft. ok mit einem BOR Supra 30 Laufradsatz mit unter 1800g wäre das 951 dann etwa bei 15.9kg, und mit Titanfeder wahrscheinlich dann bei 15.5kg. Aber dein Hope Lrs hat ja auch 2.1kg und die Saint und die Hope Bremsen sind keine leichten Teile... ? Naja, wie auch immer... tolles Gewicht... und ich hab gedacht mein Socom in L mit Luftdaempfer ist mit ca 15.5kg schon leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (5. Februar 2011)

1 Ply Reifen
Leichte Schläuche
Voll Titanschrauben etc
Passt schon


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2011)

Das 951 geht definitiv in Richtung des perfekten Fahrrads.


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Februar 2011)

wären da nicht die 1ply reifen. ghet ja mal garnicht.


----------



## Single (5. Februar 2011)

Die 1 Ply Reifen sind nur für den Hometrail bzw. örtlichen Trails.
Im Park habe ganz normale mit weicher Mischung


----------



## ibislover (5. Februar 2011)

Single schrieb:


> 1 Ply Reifen
> Leichte Schläuche
> Voll Titanschrauben etc
> Passt schon


in relation zu den meisten enduros selbst dann nicht!
aber schön isses!


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Februar 2011)

@ Single: Ich habe einen sehr ähnlichen Aufbau, nur Maxxis 2 Ply in 2.5 Swampthing und andere Kleinigkeiten und meins wiegt nach meiner Personenwaage 16,6 kg. Habe bei der Zusammenstellung der Parts nicht auf das Gewicht geachtet!


----------



## san_andreas (6. Februar 2011)

@single: sehr schön !
@Geißbock: auch nice, bis auf die Stütze.


----------



## agrohardtail (6. Februar 2011)

@geißbock
naja sehr ähnlich ist der aufbau ja nicht.bremsen kurbel rahmen gabel schaltung.
das wars.
andere kefü, sattel+stütze, kettenführung, laufräder und pedale, sind allesamt leichter als an deinem rad, und dann noch die 1ply reifen.also kommt das gewicht schon hin. alleine die laufräder haben zwischen 200 udn 300 gramm weniger.


----------



## Jester (6. Februar 2011)

warum regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf. ihr wißt doch das single auch sonst nur ein poser ist. das bike schaut gut aus und der rest ist doch ihm überlassen


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte auch in keinsterweise angedeutet, dass ich das Gewicht bezweifle! Mir persönlich ist das ganz egal, wie viel die Bikes wiegen. Meins eingeschlossen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyou (8. Februar 2011)

Leichte Bikes sind eh ein Modetrend... alles Trendhuren


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. Februar 2011)

Hey,

Wie siehts den mit dem gekauften Intense(M6) Frame aus ? 

Wie siehts mit der Garantie aus wenn er bricht ?

Grüße


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2011)

Äh, wie meinen ?


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Februar 2011)

QuarterBiker schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Wie siehts den mit dem gekauften Intense(M6) Frame aus ?
> 
> ...



vllt


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. Februar 2011)

Also hat man mit der Rahmennummer immernoch die gleichen Garantie Leistungen ?


----------



## agrohardtail (9. Februar 2011)

du willst einfach wissen ob du garantie hast wenn du nen rahmen gebraucht kaufst?
deine frage ist leider unverständlich formuliert


----------



## QuarterBiker (9. Februar 2011)

Richtig.


----------



## Crak (9. Februar 2011)

nein...


----------



## zet1 (9. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (10. Februar 2011)

update:
- 185mm g2 scheibe hinten
- troy lee odi griffe
- schwarze slider für die silentguide





mir wär jetzt noch nach schwarzen felgen, einer vernünftigen titanfeder und descendants. wird wohl so nach und nach noch kommen...


----------



## agrohardtail (10. Februar 2011)

die odi tld griffe sind klasse. noch nie welche mit so viel grip gehabt,ohne handschuhe reissen die dir die hände auf  die gummimuschung klebt richtig an der hand und gut in der hand liegen können die auch noch.


----------



## MoNu (10. Februar 2011)

My 951


----------



## Single (10. Februar 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2011)

Nice ride !


----------



## fox-ranger (11. Februar 2011)

sehr edel! raw for life!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruchsalBiker (19. Februar 2011)

Noch im Aufbau. Sollte nächste Woche fertig werden! Kanns kaum abwarten.


----------



## Monster666 (20. Februar 2011)

Steuerrohr wird noch gekürzt sobald der K9 -1° Steuersatz verbaut ist...


----------



## agrohardtail (20. Februar 2011)

das arme steuerrohr, lass den rahmen doch ganz 
mmn aber entweder lenekr ider vorbau rot


----------



## der T (21. Februar 2011)

lets rock n roll 2011


----------



## der T (21. Februar 2011)

tataaa


----------



## jonnitapia (22. Februar 2011)

hahaha sau nice man..ich krieg mich nich mehr ^^

viel Spass...


----------



## zet1 (22. Februar 2011)

Blau ist deine Lieblingsfarbe gell? 

warum M9 und 951????


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Februar 2011)

je nach strecke macht das sogar sinn.


----------



## der T (22. Februar 2011)

isso!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (22. Februar 2011)

stimmt echt! kann ich bestätigen! hab auch beide und der unterschied ist doch schon sehr groß was beschleunigung und so angeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (22. Februar 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> Blau ist deine Lieblingsfarbe gell?
> 
> warum M9 und 951????



entweder ma hots, oder ma hots net.


----------



## .irie. (22. Februar 2011)

wonns de monnemer sacht


----------



## zet1 (22. Februar 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> entweder ma hots, oder ma hots net.



was nu? schulden oder kohle?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (23. Februar 2011)




----------



## Crak (23. Februar 2011)

super combo


----------



## Jester (23. Februar 2011)

find ich auch. wie fährt sich die bos?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2011)

Die Kurbeln finde ich zu rot, sonst ein tolles Paar !


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (23. Februar 2011)

Die RaRe ist super bin voll zufrieden mit ihr  fahr sie jetzt das 2 Jahr, hatte sie vorher aufm M6


----------



## zet1 (23. Februar 2011)

wareum stahlfeder im "alten" 150mm tracer? denke das sollte ein tourenbike sein, oder doch mehr bei dir?

wie fährt sich ein stahlfederdämpfer am sonst für rp23 und dhx ausgelegten tracer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2011)

Wahscheinlich weil zumindest der DHX Air eine Katastrophe ist ?


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (23. Februar 2011)

Also mit den 150mm fahr ich hier Hometrails im Taunus und die Kiste hat wie sie da steht knapp 15 KG find ich voll ok fürn Wald...


----------



## Geax (24. Februar 2011)

der T schrieb:


> tataaa




des is pervers geil =)


----------



## der T (24. Februar 2011)

yes yes yoahhh


----------



## zet1 (24. Februar 2011)

eher pervers... komisch wieviele einen EX1750 missbrauchen an einem DHler, einen sehr dellenanfälligen Felgensatz...


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Februar 2011)

die sind echt mit im downhill! hatte den auch mal vor paar jahren!
nach dem 1. tag bikepark war die hintere felge im arsch und am 2. tag ist mir das vorderrad weggeknickt! da halten die supra 30 um einiges mehr aus! und das bei etwa 70g weniger pro felge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (24. Februar 2011)

is natürlich OT, aber genau meine Erfahrung ebenfalls... die Alexrims sind aktuell so ziemlich das beste am Markt was Gewicht, Stabilität und komischerweise auch Preis angeht... 3 Dinge die ungern zusammenpassen, vor allem letzteres... daher aauch der Grund warum es aktuell keine schwarzen Supra D und Supra 30 gibt...? HAbe einen blauen Supra 30 mit blauen Bor Naben und DT Supercomp nun mit gemessenen 1630g, der würde mein Socom aktuell um 550g leichter machen gegen den bisher verbauten weissen A.D.D. Lite Satz!!


----------



## DHSean (24. Februar 2011)

trailmaschine


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Februar 2011)

mega geiles teil!


----------



## Christiaan (24. Februar 2011)




----------



## Jester (24. Februar 2011)

der hammer dein m9


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2011)

Das wird sehr geil ! Was ist das für ein Vorbau ?


----------



## ibislover (24. Februar 2011)

wow! sehr schön!


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Februar 2011)

das dürfte ein twenty6 vorbau sein!


----------



## fabs8 (25. Februar 2011)

top


----------



## der T (25. Februar 2011)

Dt 1750 läuft seit 1 Jahr im Racemod...- bis auf ein 0,5mm Beulchen aus Wildbad is da nix dran.... 
Fahrt Ihr mit 0,8 bar Pressure?!?  Ride 2,0 bar ....be fast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (25. Februar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


>



Sehr geil


----------



## QuarterBiker (25. Februar 2011)

Aussehen : Intense + Up Side Down Gabel ( AM besten die Dorado) = Geil !


----------



## JanikF. (26. Februar 2011)

und noch eins.... zur Zeit noch auf Trainings LRS und mit den alten Bremsen


----------



## Red Dragon (26. Februar 2011)

So, mein seit längerem anhaltendes Projekt M3 ist vorerst zu einem Ziel gekommen, 16,9kg sagt meine Liste. Ob das auch stimmt zeigt sich nach dem Säubern die Tage bei uns im Laden. 

So, aber nun Bild und Liste:









Wer Potential findet, immer her damit. Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch was zu verbessern!


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Februar 2011)

Forums-LRS oder ähnliches lässt auch nochmal die Grämmchen purzeln,Ti Flatpedals auch nochmals und anderer Lenker in ähnlicher Breite gibts ja auch unter 300 gr.
Aber ansonsten: schönes Radel.


----------



## cubebiker (26. Februar 2011)

JanikF. schrieb:


> und noch eins.... zur Zeit noch auf Trainings LRS und mit den alten Bremsen





Gute Entscheidung Janik!


----------



## Jester (26. Februar 2011)

@Red Dragon sehr schickes m3. wie hat sich das fahrverhalten mit den slacker geändert? kommt der reifen an den sattel oder das sitzrohr? überlege mir auch welche zuzulegen für mein m3


----------



## Monster666 (26. Februar 2011)

das anschlagen des Reifens ändert sich nicht (Sattel muss auf der gleichen höhe gefahren werden wie mit den normalen Ausfallenden)...

jedoch ist es angenehmer zu fahren: es hat mehr drang nach vorne zu gehen.

das geld lohnt sich!


----------



## Downhoehl (27. Februar 2011)

Monster666 schrieb:


> das anschlagen des Reifens ändert sich nicht (Sattel muss auf der gleichen höhe gefahren werden wie mit den normalen Ausfallenden)...
> 
> jedoch ist es angenehmer zu fahren: es hat mehr drang nach vorne zu gehen.
> 
> das geld lohnt sich!



Das seh ich im Bezug auf die Sattelhöhe aber ganz anders!
Ich musste den Sattel um gut 1,5cm höher stellen! Aber ansonsten kann ich die Slackers auch nur empfehlen! Mit denen macht das M3 noch mehr Spaß als so schon!

@Red Dragon, hast du keine Probleme ohne Rockring mit den Slackers, Lebt dein Kettenblatt noch? Ich war da ganz froh, das ich einen Rockring hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (27. Februar 2011)

wieso rockring? setzt das kettenblatt etwa auf? wie ist das mim aufsetzen der kurbel? ich fahre ne 170er länge


----------



## Downhoehl (27. Februar 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> wieso rockring? setzt das kettenblatt etwa auf? wie ist das mim aufsetzen der kurbel? ich fahre ne 170er länge



Also bei mir zumindest schon! ich bin dann auf ne 165er Kurbel umgestiegen! Trotzdem lohnen sich die Slackers m.M.n. auf jedenfall!


----------



## Red Dragon (27. Februar 2011)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Das seh ich im Bezug auf die Sattelhöhe aber ganz anders!
> Ich musste den Sattel um gut 1,5cm höher stellen! Aber ansonsten kann ich die Slackers auch nur empfehlen! Mit denen macht das M3 noch mehr Spaß als so schon!
> 
> @Red Dragon, hast du keine Probleme ohne Rockring mit den Slackers, Lebt dein Kettenblatt noch? Ich war da ganz froh, das ich einen Rockring hatte...



Mit der Sattelhöhe seh ich das genauso. Hatte nur das Glück das ich den Sattel vorher schon relativ hoch gefahren bin und mit dem I-Beam etwas mehr Spielraum nach vorne zu haben. Solltest auf jeden Fall mit den Slackern den Sattel höherstellen, sonst gibts 'Schleifspuren'.

Ja, das Kettenblatt lebt noch, trotz KeFü ohne Bash und ohne Taco. Die Slacker waren auf jeden Fall die beste Investition ins M3 bis jetzt, das Fahrverhalten ist ruhiger geworden, mehr Druck auf dem VR, und Kurven fahren sich entspannter. Auch das Fahrwerk läuft besser.

Hatte jetzt zwei Kurbeln dran, 170mm und 165mm, und würde an deiner Stelle auf die 165mm gehen. Mit den 170mm hatte ich ab und an Aufsetzer beim Treten.


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2011)

Das beste M3 hier !


----------



## sickrider (27. Februar 2011)

aktuell... 16,5kg.


----------



## Monster666 (27. Februar 2011)

jetzt fehlt nur noch der K9 Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2011)

Super schön ! Wofür einen K9 ? Willst du den Lenkwinkel noch flacher machen ?


----------



## Monster666 (27. Februar 2011)

danke.
Ja der soll 63.5° haben (normal sind 64.5°)


----------



## Christiaan (27. Februar 2011)

Monster666 schrieb:


> danke.
> Ja der soll 63.5° haben (normal sind 64.5°)



Warum kein Cane Creek Angleset?


----------



## Bimpi (27. Februar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


>




Einfach nur überragend!!!!!!


----------



## Monster666 (28. Februar 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Warum kein Cane Creek Angleset?



ist viel zu teuer
und brauchen werde ich es auch icht können ( jedesmal auspressen und wieder einpressen kotzt mich an  )


----------



## der T (1. März 2011)

Hach schrauben wir nicht alle gerne?!?


----------



## Crak (1. März 2011)

ich fange mal an auszupacken und zu schrauben!


----------



## haha (1. März 2011)

zack zack jetzt


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> ich fange mal an auszupacken und zu schrauben!



Da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf ! Viel Spaß !


----------



## Crak (1. März 2011)

fehlt leider noch einiges...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

Oh, nice !
Aber X7 Trigger ?


----------



## Christiaan (1. März 2011)

Ist der Rahmen large oder medium?


----------



## fabs8 (1. März 2011)

Goil


----------



## Crak (1. März 2011)

der rahmen ist medium. 

@san andreas: der trigger ist mir so egal. Bin mit dem x0 nicht schneller.


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

Schon klar !


----------



## hacke242 (1. März 2011)

spitzen farbe!


----------



## Endless86 (1. März 2011)

bin soweit fertig mit meinem bike. das einzige was noch fehlt ist die kurbel und das kettenblatt. RF atlas fr oder Truvativ descendant sind leider nicht lieferbar wie ich sie haben will 
intense 951 L
boxxer r2c2
fox rc4 mit 450er fox ti feder
dt fr2350 
e13 lg1
X0 schaltwerk und trigger in rot
code 09 bremse wird vll noch ersetzt durch hope v2
den rest gibts wenns wirklich fertig ist


----------



## san_andreas (1. März 2011)

Das Blau ist einfach geil !


----------



## Geißbock__ (2. März 2011)

Hier und da kleine Veränderungen: Sattelstütze und Bremsanlage wurden getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bimpi (2. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> fehlt leider noch einiges...




Schwein, das ist meine Traumkiste!Glückwunsch!!


----------



## bachmayeah (2. März 2011)

Intense in blau rocken einfach!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. März 2011)

Das grüne M9 ist echt super. Rahmen, Gabel und Antrieb würd ich genau so nehmen. Traumhaft!


----------



## hacke242 (3. März 2011)

...auch hier noch mal, kettenführung und titanfeder sind unterwegs.


----------



## ibislover (3. März 2011)

also rein von der rahmenfarbe kannd da grün einpacken. 
sehr schön!


----------



## Matte (3. März 2011)

Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (3. März 2011)

Orange ist ne knaller Farbe...
Felgen müssen aber Schwarz!


----------



## geosnow (3. März 2011)

ist das orange oder copper?


----------



## hacke242 (3. März 2011)

...es ist orange tangerine.


----------



## der T (3. März 2011)

da fehlen noch die pril-blümchen....grinz


----------



## .irie. (3. März 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Hier und da kleine Veränderungen: Sattelstütze und Bremsanlage wurden getauscht



gigantisches bike!!!


----------



## agrohardtail (3. März 2011)

der weie lenker muss nicht sein mmn.


----------



## zet1 (3. März 2011)

@ agrohardtail
wann bitte hast du denn mal nicht etwas auszusetzan einem geposteten Bike???? ich glaube diese kommentare könntest du dir sparen, denn das ist rein persönlich.. ich zb würds es mit keiner silbernen Felge aufbauen, und auch sogar eine weisse Kurbel und Stütze mit schwarzem Sattel und mit weissen Griffen machen...
na und? Ist doch eni schönes Bike und wahrschenilich gefällts dem Besitzer so wies ist!


----------



## agrohardtail (4. März 2011)

ich habe oft nichts auszusetzten, und wenn ich schon nen mmn hinter den satz hänge dann respektiere doch bitte auch das mir das rad mit nem schwarzen lenker besser gefallen würde, ich respektiere ja auch das es dem besitzer mit dem weißen lenker gefällt.
dieses abge****te gemeckere die ganze zeit wenn man nicht 100%ig genau ausdrückt was man sagen will. 
alleine schon die tatsache dass man hier geflamed wird man nicht kein mmn dahinter setzt ist lächerlich, wenn ich was sage, was ne farbliche kombi angeht dann wird es ja wohl klar sein das ich dabei von meinem geschmack ausgehe und somit ist ein "meiner meinung nach" oder "nach meinem gehscmac" völlig überflüssig.
ok hier nochmal damit die nervensäge nmichts zu meckern hat.

Es ist wirklich ein ser schönes Rad und ich freue mich für dich das du das Rad nach deinem Geschmack aufbauen konntest, aber ich würde eventuell den weißen lenker gegen ein schwarzes exemplar tauschen, aber das ist natürlich deine Sache und ändert nichts an der Tatsache das es ein sehr schönes Fahrrad ist.

,,!,,

das witzigste daran ist eigentlich, das Geißbock mein rad kommentiert hat mit:"Schwarze Kettenführung und schwarzer Lenker, dann ists gut."

gehste ihm jetzt auch auf die nerven??? vllt meldest du ihn ja wegen intolleranz. 
so lächerlich.


----------



## san_andreas (4. März 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein ser schönes Rad und ich freue mich für dich das du das Rad nach deinem Geschmack aufbauen konntest, aber ich würde eventuell den weißen lenker gegen ein schwarzes exemplar tauschen, aber das ist natürlich deine Sache und ändert nichts an der Tatsache das es ein sehr schönes Fahrrad ist.



So klingt das doch gleich viel schöner !


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. März 2011)

@ Agrohardtail: Was soll ich da noch sagen??? Ich bin sprachlos! Klar schaut man, was der andere für ein bike aufgebaut hat und mir sind diese Punkte aufgefallen! Brauche mich aber dafür nicht zu rechtfertigen, da ich konstruktive Kritik ausgeübt habe! Was solls?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (4. März 2011)

ne ich fands ja auch oke, denke mal genauso hast du auch meinen kommentar aufgefasst.  geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.
du findest dein bike gut wie es ist und ich meins.
finde auch nicth das man sich für sienen geschmack rechtfertigen muss  hast meinen komentar glaub ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## mex racer (5. März 2011)

mit cank creek angelset und neu gabel morgen muss ich erst mal probefahren


----------



## Christiaan (5. März 2011)

So wie im bild ohne pedale und bremsen, 14,88kg


----------



## zet1 (6. März 2011)

leider sieht m,an ja nicht viel am Bild.

vielleicht ists im Dunkeln ja auch leichter


----------



## Christiaan (6. März 2011)

So besser?


----------



## Jester (6. März 2011)

was willst du dir denn für bremsen dran machen?
aber wo fährt man denn in nl damit?


----------



## Christiaan (6. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> was willst du dir denn für bremsen dran machen?
> aber wo fährt man denn in nl damit?



2011 Formula The One DH

und in Holland kann mann es nicht fahren, hahahaha

Und mal mit ein DT LRS, ist eigentlich besser als erwartet


----------



## Crak (6. März 2011)

passt farblich alles super zusammen mit dem DT LRS...mir aber zuviel weiß.

aktueller stand...konnte die decals nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. März 2011)

Weitermachen, schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (6. März 2011)

warte leider noch auf das paket mit allen teilen, die fehlen. Traurig wie schlecht die farbe auf den bildern aussieht.


----------



## Geißbock__ (6. März 2011)

Die Fox 40 passt super, aber bitte keinen weißen Laufradsatz!


----------



## pEju (6. März 2011)

nice Ms  black lrs looks better though - industry9 wheels would be nice ...


----------



## Crak (6. März 2011)

niemals! schwarze ztr flow auf schwarzen hope...alles was noch kommt ist schwarz!


----------



## Christiaan (6. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> passt farblich alles super zusammen mit dem DT LRS...mir aber zuviel weiß.
> 
> aktueller stand...konnte die decals nicht mehr sehen.



Sieht top aus, das Grun!

Den Tune/FLow LRS kopmmt wieder rein, wenn Ich meine neue UST reifen habe dafuer, keine Sorge


----------



## julius09 (7. März 2011)

man ist das geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fox-ranger (7. März 2011)

doppel post


----------



## fox-ranger (7. März 2011)

yam yam
Bought at dirt-bike.ch


----------



## zet1 (7. März 2011)

komische kombi, weisse gabel und grüne felgen... aber einem gebrauchten gaul schaut man nicht ins maul  und wirkt so auch irgendwie.. noch ein paar kleine grüne details rein und dann top :toll:

hast du da Nukeproof Titanpedale drauf?


----------



## fox-ranger (7. März 2011)

ja das grössere model, das paar: 278gr!
ja der rahmen ist 2011 die Komponente sind schon im herbst paar mal gefahren worden auf einem 2010 intense.
mir gefällt es. könnte noch das tupf gleiche grün für das E13 kettenblatt haben... aber meins ist noch gut.


----------



## zet1 (7. März 2011)

von Sixpack hab ich, bzw gibt es ein paar Grüne Parts: Sattelschnellspanner, Lenker, Kettenblatt usw, bzw auch die REsident Felge (die anscheinend auch eine Alex Supra 30 Version in gesteckter Ausfuehrung zu sein scheint)... schaut mir nach dem exakt gleichen Grün aus nämlich das von Sixpack.


----------



## fox-ranger (7. März 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> von Sixpack hab ich, bzw gibt es ein paar Grüne Parts: Sattelschnellspanner, Lenker, Kettenblatt usw, bzw auch die REsident Felge (die anscheinend auch eine Alex Supra 30 Version in gesteckter Ausfuehrung zu sein scheint)... schaut mir nach dem exakt gleichen Grün aus nämlich das von Sixpack.



für mich ist genug farbe mit den rädern.


----------



## bachmayeah (7. März 2011)

hat dirt-bike.ch dir das rad gekauft?
wiegt das 2011er 951 gleichviel wie das 2010er?weißt du das?


----------



## fox-ranger (8. März 2011)

er hat es mir Verkauft!
denke gleich schwer oder leichter.. das unterrohr soll ja leichter sein...


----------



## Christiaan (8. März 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> er hat es mir Verkauft!
> denke gleich schwer oder leichter.. das unterrohr soll ja leichter sein...



Soll gleich sein, unterrohr schwerer, Hinterbau leichte,r da kein G3 mehr


----------



## Crak (8. März 2011)

ich wollte gerade sagen...unterrohr leichter...wäre totaler schwachsinn nachdem es so oft gebrochen ist. 

update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2011)

Das wird soooo guuuuut !


----------



## Crak (8. März 2011)

glaube ich auch so langsam dran...wo ich am anfang doch skeptisch war bei dem rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (8. März 2011)

Wenn man den auffälligen Rahmen durchgehend mit dezenten Parts aufbaut, kann nicht viel schiefgehen mMn.


----------



## Crak (8. März 2011)

genau. Ich meinte aber mehr die form des frames.


----------



## julius09 (8. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> ich wollte gerade sagen...unterrohr leichter...wäre totaler schwachsinn nachdem es so oft gebrochen ist.
> 
> update



Immer schöner...


----------



## Christiaan (13. März 2011)




----------



## Jester (13. März 2011)

wenn jetzt die umlenker vom hinterbau noch silber wären ...


----------



## ma.schino (13. März 2011)

lekker fiets !


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. März 2011)

Was sagt ihr zu 

Intense M6 mi Vivid Air ?

Ich kanns mir ehcgt gar nicht vorstellen ! Also nicht negativ sondern ich bekomme kein Bild hin wie das Aussehen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (14. März 2011)

geht nicht, Air dämpfer werden nur bis 240mm Einbaulänge hergestellt. Das M6 hat aber nen 267mm langen Dämpfer drin


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. März 2011)

Verdammt. Sowas hab ich ja gar nicht bedacht !


----------



## Monster666 (14. März 2011)

Bin, oder war auch in der Situation 

M6 ROOOOOOCCCCCKKKKKTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. März 2011)

Ganz deiner Meinung  

Ich hätte das jetz echt gerne gesehen  So mit Air.



Du hast doch nicht wirklich die 888 gegen ne /Edit BOS getauscht ?


----------



## Monster666 (14. März 2011)

die 888 hab ich verkauft (feder war mir zu hart   )  Fox 40 RC2 ist  montiert, und die Fox 40 RC2 2011 ist unterwegs zu mir , Bos wäre der  absolute Oberhammer (Idylle Rare) aber die krieg ich noch nicht soo  günstig wie ne Fox....


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. März 2011)

Kann man ne Feder nicht auswechseln ? 

Weil 888 in nem Intense ist Porno !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (14. März 2011)

Absolut 

Lieferfrist von mindestens 10 wochen?!  und dann sind die Titanfedern noch absolut überteuert....  

finde die 40 passt perfekt zu meinem; und so nebenbei: Zahnstocher (Boxxer) sehen im M6 kacke aus


----------



## QuarterBiker (14. März 2011)

Ja ich weiß !

Und rein aus dem optischen her wil ich auch einen 888. Aber ich bin noch nie eine der neueren gefahren. Mal sehen wann sich die Gelegenheit ergibt.


----------



## iRider (15. März 2011)

Monster666 schrieb:


> geht nicht, Air dämpfer werden nur bis 240mm Einbaulänge hergestellt. Das M6 hat aber nen 267mm langen Dämpfer drin



Bist Du Dir da so sicher? 

http://foesracing.com/site/products/curnutt/


----------



## SVK1899 (15. März 2011)

und die curnutt dämpfer arbeiten erste sahne, zumindest in meinem rs7! 
warum auch nicht in einem m6, wenn das teil reinpasst!


----------



## san_andreas (15. März 2011)

Wie die passen sollten, weiß ich nicht, schließlich arbeiten die Curnutts mit einem extrem niedrigen Übersetzungsverhältnis von knapp 2:1.


----------



## SVK1899 (15. März 2011)

@san andreas
du hast recht, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht!


----------



## Monster666 (15. März 2011)

könnte gehen, nur denke ich ist das Teil einfach zu fett..... 

Tuning macht vieles möglich...


----------



## ibislover (15. März 2011)

sollte einer diesen weg mit dem foes dämpfer gehen wollen, bekommt er ihn von foes auch passend abgestimmt. das ist das kleineste problem.


----------



## Mr_Banyan (16. März 2011)




----------



## Monster666 (16. März 2011)

vorne noch die weisse BOS rein, dann ists perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (17. März 2011)

neues bild - altes radel:


----------



## .irie. (17. März 2011)

ich frage mich immer wie lange es wohl noch dauern wird bis ich dich in hd oder nw mit dem teil rumheizen sehe

nachwievor ein sehr netter aufbau


----------



## Crak (17. März 2011)

ahhhh INTENSE #2 auf dem weg!


----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> ahhhh INTENSE #2 auf dem weg!



Darf ich das mit einem von Herzen kommenden "Ar***" komentieren ?


----------



## Crak (17. März 2011)

ouiiiiii


----------



## °Fahreinheit (17. März 2011)

Tracer?


----------



## Crak (17. März 2011)

2


----------



## °Fahreinheit (17. März 2011)

Jo, cool! Überleg ich auch gerade. Das SS ist mit dem derzeitigen Setup kein gutes Trailbike. Und ständig Teile tauschen ist irgendwie auch nichts. Alternativ würde mit noch das 575 oder ein Blur einfallen. Aber ich bin auf dein tracer gespannt.


----------



## geosnow (17. März 2011)

mein t2 kommt nächste woche in apple green.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (17. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> 2



von wegen yeti


----------



## bachmayeah (17. März 2011)

.irie. schrieb:


> ich frage mich immer wie lange es wohl noch dauern wird bis ich dich in hd oder nw mit dem teil rumheizen sehe
> 
> nachwievor ein sehr netter aufbau



bis man sich eben dann in hd begegnet .. am samstag war stuhl angesacht.. bei dem wetter einfach herrlich..


----------



## mc schrecka (17. März 2011)

Updates fürs M3. Für die ehemaligen M3 Besitzer zum schwelgen in Gedanken und für die noch M3 Besitzer als Anregung.

neu sind: Slackers von Works Components
             Laufradsatz Hope Pro 2 mit Ex 721 






[/URL][/IMG]

Bessere Fotos kommen noch


----------



## Monster666 (17. März 2011)

oooaaaahh!

das M3 war schon geil, aber auch sehr nervös selbst mit den Slackers....

das M6 geht richtig ab, vermisse das M3 gar nicht mehr


----------



## mc schrecka (17. März 2011)




----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. März 2011)

immer noch ein sehr schönes bike basti! wann bist mal wieder unterwegs? we ostern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (18. März 2011)

grias erna, merci. Weiß noch nich wann ich mal wieder größer rauskomm, hoffe bald. Zur Zeit sinds leider nur hometrails und die sin eigentlich too low für des bike  Aber da ich noch eine Rechnung mit dem Steinfeld in Wildbad hab, werd ich hoffentlich bald mal wieder dort hin fahren.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (18. März 2011)

Demnächst kommt noch mein BOS Dämpfer, flacherer Lenker, meine fehlende  HOPE V2 Bremse für hinten und ein anderer X.0 Trigger (schwarz oder  grün).


----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. März 2011)




----------



## Crak (18. März 2011)

einer mal ganz schnellen input zu der größe beim tracer 2? bin 1,84 groß...M oder L?


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2011)

Nachdem es ein Trailbike zum Treten ist..... L


----------



## Crak (18. März 2011)

denke auch...fanatik sagt M


----------



## Geißbock__ (18. März 2011)

Das Socom ist super. Kannst was zum Luftdämpfer berichten?


----------



## .irie. (20. März 2011)

den aufbau vom socom muss man nicht verstehen?!


----------



## knicksiknacksi (20. März 2011)

bislang ganz gut. kein losbrechmoment, bischen wenig endprogression...





Geißbock schrieb:


> Das Socom ist super. Kannst was zum Luftdämpfer berichten?


----------



## zet1 (21. März 2011)

.irie. schrieb:


> den aufbau vom socom muss man nicht verstehen?!



geil ne? schwere Singletrack, aber dafuer eine Noir dran und eine auf den ersten blick auffallende Mrp Kefu in mint 
Ich finds gut wie verschieden die geschmaecker sind...

@Vivid Air:
Was mienst du mit Kein Losbrechmeoment? Heisst das, der erste RS Daempfer der sensible arbeiten soll und kein weitaus hoeheres Losbrechmoment haben soll als Fox oder Marzocchi usw...? Das halte ich fuer ein Wunder und wuerde den sofort verwenden wenns stimmt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (21. März 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> geil ne? schwere Singletrack, aber dafuer eine Noir dran und eine auf den ersten blick auffallende E13 Kefu in mint
> Ich finds gut wie verschieden die geschmaecker sind...
> 
> @Vivid Air:
> Was mienst du mit Kein Losbrechmeoment? Heisst das, der erste RS Daempfer der sensible arbeiten soll und kein weitaus hoeheres Losbrechmoment haben soll als Fox oder Marzocchi usw...? Das halte ich fuer ein Wunder und wuerde den sofort verwenden wenns stimmt ...


 
so ist es, zumindest nach aussage eines kollegen der die beiden anderen kennt. fox und MZ kenn ich nicht.. ;-)


----------



## metalfreak (22. März 2011)

mit neuer KeFü und in sauber  Schaltwerk, Trigger, Dämpfer und Lenker folgen...


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2011)

Sehr, sehr schön ! Dämpfer ? Kommt ein neuer ? Manitou ? CCDB, SToy ?


----------



## metalfreak (22. März 2011)

naja der RC4 sifft und sooo zufrieden war ich mit dem auch nicht. Hab hier noch nen Revox liegen, welcher auch mal drin war. Der braucht neue Gleitbuchsen und dann ma schaun. Perfekt war der auch nicht. U.a. die Zugstufe zu langsam und egal welche Feder verbaut war (Fox, Manitou, Marzocchi) haben alle am Dämpferkörper lautstark geschliffen und Riefen hinterlassen. Das Geräusch ist sehr nervig...


----------



## numinisflo (22. März 2011)

Echt stark das 951 mit der Dorado!


----------



## Crak (22. März 2011)

ihr habt probleme mit dämpfer performance etc...habe bei dem rc4 nichts vermisst.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (22. März 2011)

Beim Slöpestyle haben auch alle über den DHX 5 geschimpft. Ich weiß nicht warum. Funktioniert eigentlich prima.


----------



## Crak (22. März 2011)

hat beim sunday auch funktioniert.


----------



## ibislover (23. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> ihr habt probleme mit dämpfer performance etc...habe bei dem rc4 nichts vermisst.


der eine fährt halt nur (du) und der andre mit popometer (metal).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (23. März 2011)

konnte vorher auch nicht glauben was alle immer über den dhx geschimpft haben,im sunday hab ich es nicht so gemerkt, da ich einen mit tuning drin hatte, aber der unterschied vom session zum m9, welche ja beide sehr schluckfreudig ausgelegt sind, ist sehr stark spürbar. das rasd sitzt einfach satter im federweg(wenn man versteht was ich damit sagen will, könnte es soar logisch klingen) und sackt in anliegern nicht so stark ein.


----------



## Crak (23. März 2011)

ibislover schrieb:


> der eine fährt halt nur (du)



100% richtig.


----------



## zet1 (23. März 2011)

der eine fährt und die anderen labern


----------



## Crak (23. März 2011)

und der andere wartet auf teile...


----------



## Monster666 (23. März 2011)

wie wärs wenn ihr mal weniger Müll schreibt und wieder Bilder postet?


----------



## Crak (23. März 2011)

nächste oder über nächste woche poste ich 2 neue komplettbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (27. März 2011)

absolut erste ausfahrt heute war ziemlich genial...


----------



## zet1 (27. März 2011)

wie bist du denn mit den FRO Light Edge zufrieden? ich fahr die nämlich auch, aber in EX DC Lite Version...


----------



## bachmayeah (27. März 2011)

bin mit der bereifung so generell sehr zufrieden... sehr angenehm zu fahren und das in relativ versch. witterungen.
hatte ihn auch am uzzi lange zeit in der ex dc version...


----------



## stuckwave (29. März 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand das Manual von nem 2009er M6 oder zumindest ne Explosionszeichnung für den Hinterbau und kann mir besagtes zukommen lassen ?

Danke Sascha


----------



## Monster666 (29. März 2011)

Was benötigst du denn genau?


----------



## QuarterBiker (29. März 2011)

@metallfreak

Hab dich in Wildbad gesehen ;D ! Hab ein blaues M6 , errinerst dich berstimmt.


----------



## stuckwave (29. März 2011)

brauche ne explosionszeichnung, da ich meinen Rahmen beim pulvern hatte und ihn "richtig" wieder zusammenbauen möcht, finde aber das manual nicht mehr und im netz ist auch nichts zu finden.


----------



## Crak (29. März 2011)

ist doch nicht so schwer oder?


----------



## Monster666 (29. März 2011)

stuckwave schrieb:


> brauche ne explosionszeichnung, da ich meinen Rahmen beim pulvern hatte und ihn "richtig" wieder zusammenbauen möcht, finde aber das manual nicht mehr und im netz ist auch nichts zu finden.



wenn du das Teil selber auseinanderbaust sollte der Zusammenbau kein Problem sein, uind wenn doch : LASS DIE FINGER DAVON!

Edit: zu spät verstanden 

der Zusammenbau ist ein Kinderspiel.... passt alles nur auf die "richtige" Weise!

für das nächste mal: merk dir die Reihenfolge


----------



## stuckwave (29. März 2011)

gehören in den unteren link cagen innen Unterlegscheiben rein ?

kommt mir vor, als hätt er ohne recht viel spiel zur hinterstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (29. März 2011)

jep, die gehören da rein...


----------



## stuckwave (29. März 2011)

bekomme nur eine rein, für eine auf beiden seiten ist nicht genügend platz


----------



## Monster666 (29. März 2011)

die muss da rein, ging bei mir auch!
im Notfall: Link in den Backofen bei 60° (auf keinen Fall mehr!!!!!), dann sollte es klappen...


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)




----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. März 2011)

Das ist ja gar nicht grüün!


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

ist ja auch nur der preseason rahmen..kommt noch ein anderer...aber der wird vllt gunmetal weil mir das auch mega gut gefällt. Habe mich noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2011)

Ach, der Herr braucht noch einen Preseason Rahmen....
Verdammt guter Service von Fanatik !


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

oooooh ja! mehr als das.


----------



## agrohardtail (30. März 2011)

daaaamn...
aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

bin dabei!


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2011)

Bin ja Farben nicht abgeneigt, aber das gelb.....krass ! Muß man aufgebaut sehen !


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

war auch nicht begeistert von. aber mit den schwarzen teilen garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Jester (30. März 2011)

wo hast du denn die ganze kohle her?


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2011)

Viel geerbt und dann recht jung mit Anlagebetrug, Banküberfällen, Entführungen, Erpressungen und Waffenhandel angefangen.


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

@san_andreas: das darfst du doch nicht so laut sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (30. März 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Viel geerbt und dann recht jung mit Anlagebetrug, Banküberfällen, Entführungen, Erpressungen und Waffenhandel angefangen.


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

schlechtes foto...morgen geht es auf eine kleine tour mit besserem bild. Kann es kaum erwarten. 
Out of box zustand bis auf atlas und pedalen. Changes coming soooon...


----------



## hacke242 (30. März 2011)

super farbe! i like a lot! viel spass im wald.


----------



## iRider (30. März 2011)

Optisch super!  
Allerdings bin ich mir mit den publizierten Geo- und Gewichtsdaten nicht mehr so sicher ob der Tracer 2 was für mich ist.


----------



## bachmayeah (30. März 2011)

schick.... ist es L? wenn du es mal gefahren bist: wie steif ist der hinterbau?


----------



## ibislover (30. März 2011)

M


----------



## bachmayeah (30. März 2011)

dann fall´ ich als potentieller nachbesitzer raus


----------



## Crak (30. März 2011)

also ich bekomme in zukunft auch ein L. so war es gesagt. jedoch finde ich das M vom ersten sitzen garnicht so schlecht. Mal sehen wie es morgen auf der tour ist.


----------



## bachmayeah (30. März 2011)

viel spass auf jeden fall. der dämpfer ist modified oder standard?


----------



## numinisflo (30. März 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> dann fall´ ich als potentieller nachbesitzer raus



Und dann trete ich in Erscheinung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (30. März 2011)

kleiner wurm... für ein onebikefitsall ist mir m too small...


----------



## numinisflo (30. März 2011)

Als Drittbike wärs für mich ideal.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. März 2011)

Also ich bin eigentlich auch eher L, wobei mit breitem Lenker gefühlt auch kleiner reicht. Wobei mit über 78cm am Trailbike echt zu breit wäre. Aber is ja Geschmackssache (bzw. nur übergangsweise).


----------



## Crak (31. März 2011)

also mit dem atlas 785mm ist es super.


----------



## dantist (31. März 2011)

@ Crak: Nur so aus Interesse, hast das Tracer direkt von Fanatik in die Schweiz liefern lassen (oder über Umwege, also durch Bekannte, Lieferservice etc)?

PS: Schönes Bike!


----------



## Crak (31. März 2011)

Keines meiner Bikes ist von Fanatik in die Schweiz geliefert worden! Das ist nicht erlaubt und die machen das nicht. 

Oh man macht das Bike spaß. Unglaublich wie schlecht die Kondition jedoch ist wenn man seit August 2010 nicht mehr auf einem Bike war etc.  





updates coming soooon!

jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage welche Übersetzung. 1x10 oder 2x10?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (31. März 2011)

Also ich pers. brauche keine 3 Blätter vorn. 1 wär mir aber zu wenig, wenn es um Kilometer geht. Fahre gerade mit einem 36er Touren und bergauf, was etwas nervig ist.
Bevorzuge 2x9 oder halt 10.


----------



## san_andreas (31. März 2011)

Ich werde mal 1X10 ausprobieren (Kassette 11-36 und 34er Blatt). Das große brauche ich fast nie und das kleine hasse ich eh.


----------



## ma.schino (31. März 2011)

Bin gerade auf 1x10 umgestiegen.
Zuerst mit 34 er Blatt - jetzt mittlerweile mit 32 er vorn. Find´s immer noch recht knackig. 

Bergab hab ich das grosse Blatt noch nie vermisst aber bergauf ist´s mit 1x10 schon grenzwertig. 

Kommt natürlich auch auf Einsatzzweck und Kondition an ... 

Für ausgedehnte Touren in den "richtigen" Bergen ist das aber meiner Meinung nach nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. März 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> Oh man macht das Bike spaß. Unglaublich wie schlecht die Kondition jedoch ist wenn man seit August 2010 nicht mehr auf einem Bike war etc.



 schöne Farbe!

Haha...damit hast du ja sooo Recht ...wie schwer ist es denn?





san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich werde mal 1X10 ausprobieren (Kassette 11-36 und 34er Blatt). Das große brauche ich fast nie und das kleine hasse ich eh.



Ja,genauso schwebt mir das für mein trailbike in ferner Zukunft auch vor


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

1x9


----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2011)

Ich bin ja ein absoluter Fan gedeckter Farben, aber das gelb an Craks Tracer ist echt starkt. Gefällt mir immer besser. Das Gewicht des Rades würde mich auch interessieren.

Henning, dein M9 ist allererste Sahne, auch wenns eingesaut ist. Was hast du da für ein Verhüterli an der Kurbel?


----------



## ibislover (31. März 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> ...Was hast du da für ein Verhüterli an der Kurbel?


nennt sich optik- und wiederverkaufswerterhaltungs-protektor!


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

der ist noch von der letzten nummer... 
nachdem ich den schlitz der stute quick and dirty abgedichtet hab gabs für die kurbeln auch nen spontanen lackschutz...


ibislover schrieb:


> nennt sich optik- und wiederverkaufswerterhaltungs-protektor!



jackpot; allerdings werde ich die kurbel nicht verkaufen. dient daher also rein der optik... steinigt mich


----------



## °Fahreinheit (31. März 2011)

Du verschandelst die Optik, damit die Optik erhalten bleibt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

vgl. kurz- und langfristig


----------



## ibislover (31. März 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> vgl. kurz- und langfristig


nachhaltig(keit) ist das wort das in der heutigen zeit gerne angewant wird!


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2011)

das ist mir zu politisch 
um beim thema zu bleiben: bilders her!


----------



## alex-66 (2. April 2011)

Motto-Bike alias "Captain America" ist endlich fertig, hab mich übrigends nicht an den Ostereier am Tannenbaum inspirieren lassen


----------



## Jester (2. April 2011)

tolle optik! mal was ganz anderes als die standartpalette


----------



## fox-ranger (4. April 2011)

sehr schön! Speziel die Hinterbau Grafik!!
EDIT:
Wie schwer bist Du, was für eine Feder fährst Du?


----------



## Totoxl (4. April 2011)

Ich schmeiße meins auch mal in die Runde


----------



## alex-66 (4. April 2011)

> Wie schwer bist Du, was für eine Feder fährst Du?



Mit Ausrüstung ca. 88kg, Feder ist eine Nukeproof 550er, hab den dämpfer noch nicht zum durchschlagen bekommen und spricht super soft an, naja ist ja auch nen db musste bisher noch nicht eine Einstellung an dem Ding machen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. April 2011)

wäre sicher noch geiler gekommen wenn alles gebrusht wäre


----------



## Monster666 (7. April 2011)

so, nun mal alle möglichen Gabelmodelle durchprobiert....
mit der Dorado fährt sichs am geschmeidigsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe1981 (8. April 2011)

hier mal mein toaster....


----------



## Monster666 (8. April 2011)

schönes M9, halten die neuen EX 1750 besser als die alten?


----------



## joe1981 (9. April 2011)

die neuen EX 1750 halten mindestens genauso gut wie die alten...


----------



## zet1 (9. April 2011)

na dann sind sie ja gleich wieder eingedellt


----------



## joe1981 (9. April 2011)

unwahrscheinlich....


----------



## agrohardtail (9. April 2011)




----------



## Crak (13. April 2011)

preview...zu 95% fertig. 





morgen wird weiter getestet und die 3. Einstellung getestet. Mal schaun wann ich DIE einstellung gefunden habe


----------



## deimudder (13. April 2011)

Sehr geil

Mal meins: eines der noch nicht verkauften 951


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2011)

Gibt auch gar keinen Grund, die geile Kiste zu verkaufen ! 
Ich steh' auf die 951er ! Ein M9 hat ja heute jeder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (13. April 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> preview...zu 95% fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich empfehle 63° lenkwinkel mit kurzer kettenstrebe, vollem federweg und progressivste einstellung meine lieblingseinstellung


----------



## Crak (13. April 2011)

ich fande bist jetzt 64° und kurze kettenstrebe ganz gut. Progressivität muss ich noch testen. Dämpfer lasse ich auch bei dem langen federweg.


----------



## agrohardtail (14. April 2011)

wäre dann ja die sunday einstellung^^


----------



## Crak (14. April 2011)

und die vom 951.in der schweiz werde ich wohl ne andere einstellung fahren. mal schauen was ich heute teste.


----------



## fox-ranger (15. April 2011)

meins mit Radsatz update azonic felge auf hope pro2 evo


----------



## fox-ranger (15. April 2011)

fox-ranger schrieb:


> meins mit Radsatz update azonic felge auf hope pro2 evo
> 
> so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (18. April 2011)

neue Bilder. 











danke an Single!


----------



## san_andreas (18. April 2011)

Super !
Ist das Tracer nen Tick zu klein ?


----------



## Crak (18. April 2011)

jep, deswegen kommt ein größeres. Gab ja noch keine L rahmen. Macht aber trotzdem super laune.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. April 2011)

ha! ich habs gewusst


----------



## Crak (18. April 2011)

ich auch, ging aber nicht anders und ist alles gut so


----------



## ShogunZ (18. April 2011)

Will hier auch mal mein erstes (noch nicht gsnz fertiges) Intense vorstellen! Bin jetzt schon richtig begesitert!


----------



## der T (19. April 2011)

wer hat den Fotodude in winterberg am Sonntag gesehn???


----------



## Crak (19. April 2011)

ich...aber zu der zeit waren die tracks schon geschlossen


----------



## Geißbock__ (22. April 2011)

Das 951 macht richtig Freude! Der Kauf hat sich gelohnt!




Das Uzzi hat nen Gabelsetup bekommen:


----------



## Soulbrother (22. April 2011)

951


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (22. April 2011)

Uzzi ist  ich find Raw momentan echt geil und überlege meins auch zu entpulvern.
Hier nochmal mein 6.6


----------



## Jaypeare (25. April 2011)

Meine Neuerwerbung drückt den Federwegsdurchschnitt dieses Threads gewaltig nach unten. Ich hoffe, es ist trotzdem willkommen:





5.5 FRO NOS.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (26. April 2011)

endlich mal vernünftig zum fahren gekommen


----------



## Crak (26. April 2011)

du fährst in schladming den kurzen federweg?


----------



## Monster666 (26. April 2011)

Federweg ist nicht alles 

könnte ich das im M6 einstellen wären immer 200mm drin...


----------



## xxFRESHxx (26. April 2011)

bin noch am testen. aber ich hatte nicht das gefühl mehr zu brauchen


----------



## Crak (26. April 2011)

es geht hier nicht darum ob man den braucht oder nicht. Der dämpfer funktioniert im 951 auf langem federweg einfach viel besser. Und man hat auch keinen spürbaren nachteil im gegensatz zum kleineren federweg. Das ansprechverhalten ist spürbar besser. Ich fahre im M9 9,5" weil der dämpfer sich besser anfühlt, verglichen zum 951 fühlt es sich mit 9,5" nach weniger FW an als bei 9" im 951.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (26. April 2011)

wie gesagt ich bin noch am testen. aber im moment ist die kurze einstellung gewählt weil sich DIE für mich besser anfühlt. in der langen einstellung fühlt es sich sehr weich und indirekt an obwohl der sag passt. ungewohnt halt. ich werd sicher noch beide einstellungen ausgiebig testen aber jetzt muss ich erst mal ein grundsätzliches gefühl für das bike bekommen bevor ich ewig an den einstellungen herumspiele.


----------



## Monster666 (26. April 2011)

da sind wir ganz klar unterschiedlicher Meinung.. aber zum Glück ist das geschmackssache 

hast du bei Physik gepennt? längerer Hebelarm = weniger Federweg = besseres Ansprechverhalten...

das 951 hat 8 oder 8.5 ", nix 9" Federweg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (26. April 2011)

das kann bei physik so sein. Beim 951 nicht so. Sind auch kovarik und co von überzeugt. 
Das es realtiv weich ist hast du recht. Wenn es sich für dich besser anfühlt ist es doch top!


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (26. April 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> das kann bei physik so sein. Beim 951 nicht so. Sind auch kovarik und co von überzeugt.
> Das es realtiv weich ist hast du recht. Wenn es sich für dich besser anfühlt ist es doch top!



Crak hat recht, der lange Federweg spricht beim 951 besser an trotz kürzerem Link (meine Praxis-Erfahrung). Dies Liegt whrs. aber an der Wirk-Richtung der Kraft und nicht am Übersetzungsverhätnis. 

(man stelle sich zur Veranschaulichung den Link noch viel länger vor, damit der Untschied deutlicher wird. 
==> Beim langen Federweg[kurzer Hebel] hat die "Kraft aus dem Hinterbau" nahezu die Selbe Richtung wie der Dämpfer.
==> beim kurzen Federweg ist die Richtung unterschiedlicher; Kraft und Gegenkraft sind also ander gerichtet, folglich is die Gegenkraft in 2 Komponetnen aufzuteilen; in die Richtung des Dämpfers und in die Abweichung ==> schlechteres, degressiveres Ansprechen!)

Jetzad reicht's aber mit *Physucksick* Letztendlich entscheidet aber der persönliche Geschmackob's taugt!


----------



## Geißbock__ (26. April 2011)

Hab mal eine Frage wegen des langen Federwegs. Ich fahre eine 500er Feder im kurzen Federweg. Sollte ich eine etwas härtere Feder bei Benutzung des langen Federwegs nehmen. Es sackt im langen Fedeweg regelrecht durch und bin deshalb beim kurzen Federweg geblieben! Sollte ich lieber eine 550er Feder nehmen, um vernünftig im langen Federweg zu fahren?


----------



## Crak (27. April 2011)

so ist es. Härtere Feder im langen Federweg.


----------



## deimudder (27. April 2011)

Steht auch so im Manuel


----------



## haha (27. April 2011)

bins auch immer in der kurzen gefahren. die lange war indirekt und ist so dermaßen eingesackt. vor allem vor absprüngen gings ordentlich in die knie. finde es taugt nur die kurze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (27. April 2011)

gut, dass die eigenschaft beim M9 weg ist.


----------



## Patrice84 (27. April 2011)

hi zusammen!

bei mir is die wahl definitiv langer federweg, ist alles eine frage der einstellung (federhärte und progression der druckstufe).

hier mal meins vorläufig zusammen geschraubt 







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/884509


----------



## zet1 (27. April 2011)

macht red bull nun auch schon dämpfer aus ihren dosen?


----------



## san_andreas (27. April 2011)

Sehr geil mit der 40 !


----------



## Downhill Lucki (27. April 2011)

aber man kann doch bei einem rahmen, der eh schon die letzten paar cm fw nicht nutzen kann wegen progression, keinen progressiven luftdämpfer einbauen!? das kann doch gar nicht funktionieren...


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (27. April 2011)

saukleines Kettenblatt is des.
Hast da no genug Bums? Oder is des des Hoperitzelpaket mit 9er-Ritzel?

Gefällt. Stimmiges Spielzeug.


----------



## Patrice84 (28. April 2011)

ja, das ritzel war gerade greifbar is ein 32er. hatte in todtnau aber nie das gefühl das es nicht reicht, aber normalerweise fahr ich 34-36er blatt.

das mit dem dämpfer ist relativ, den gibts mit tune a und da ist die druckstufe degressiv, somit sogar besser geeignet als rc4 und konsorten im standard setup.
der vivid air hat ein größeres luftvolumen und somit fast linear was mit der druckstufe ja auch noch angepasst wurde.

bin demnächst wieder an meinem bekannten drops und werde testen obs ich alles nutze, habe aber schon bei verhaltenem fahren knapp 80% des federwegs genutzt.


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (29. April 2011)

Mein Neues


----------



## °Fahreinheit (29. April 2011)

Schön!
Wobei ich - auch wenn ich befangen bin - das alte SS "besser" finde.


----------



## Crak (29. April 2011)

würde das gerne mal fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (1. Mai 2011)

wie auf dem Bild: 16.1 Kg


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Mai 2011)

sweet.


----------



## Downhoehl (1. Mai 2011)

@ Monster666: M6 mit Dorado ist einfach eine Klasse Combo und das Gewicht ist auch Top!

Mein M6 , zu 95% fertig. Es fehlen noch: MRP S4 Kettenführung, K9 Vorbau und Dämpferbearings , sowie noch ne Titanfeder:


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Mai 2011)

holy macaroni
woher stammen denn die decals?


----------



## Monster666 (1. Mai 2011)

@downhoel: du bist ein penner 
verdammt edle Kiste, ich bin fast schon neidisch  
die Dorado ist die Gabel schlechthin (wie es schon immer war)

was wiegt deins?


----------



## Jester (1. Mai 2011)

@Downhoehl geiles m6. was hast du für pedale verbaut?


----------



## Downhoehl (1. Mai 2011)

Danke Jungs, ich bin auch sehr begeistert, wie es geworden ist.

@ Bacha: Die Decals sind die Originalen vom M9, mit viel Liebe von Hand bzw. Skalpell angepasst.

@ Monster666: So wie es da steht 16.6 Kg mit den noch fehlenden Teilen ohne Ti-Feder ca. 16.3 Kg. Sprich mit Ti-Feder komm ich nahe an die 16er Grenze... Wenn es dann mal noch einen funktionierenden 267 Luftdämpfer gibt, sollte vorne ne 15 beim Gewicht stehen 

@ Jester: Pedale sind Point One (Split Second Racing) Podium Pedal.


----------



## agrohardtail (1. Mai 2011)

sehen aus wie m9 decals
mit schwarzen laufrädern würde es mir besser gefallen, aber sonst sehr sehr schön


----------



## bachmayeah (1. Mai 2011)

mit sommerbereifung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (1. Mai 2011)

schick, bis auf griffe und gabel. 

Update...yumeya und sattel


----------



## Single (5. Mai 2011)




----------



## Endless86 (8. Mai 2011)

mein 951 ist jetzt auch fürs erste fertig. ich denke ich werde noch andere bremsen dran schrauben weil die alte code hinten in weiß und vorne in grau geht mal gar nicht. aber zur zeit habe ich leider nix anderes hier und für den ersten rollout kommende woche in boppard wird es reichen.


----------



## gigo (8. Mai 2011)

@Bachi: Warum Semislick hinten? Schicke Bikes!


----------



## Lorenz M. (9. Mai 2011)

mein neues bike


----------



## Geißbock__ (9. Mai 2011)

Solide, stabil und vernünftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (9. Mai 2011)

gigo schrieb:


> @Bachi: Warum Semislick hinten? Schicke Bikes!



weils spass macht und es fotztrocken ist ;-)


----------



## stuckwave (10. Mai 2011)

meins soweit, fehlen noch paar Kleinigkeiten & die Dorado


----------



## stylehead (11. Mai 2011)

update:
intense intruder/edge --> maxxis minion 3c/60a
juicy 7/straitline --> shimano xt mit saint sattel/xt
sram x9 --> shimano saint

gewicht: 17,5kg

neues, besseres bild mit straitline dm kommt, wenn die dorado wieder ganz und da ist...
über kurz oder lang kommen dann noch wohl ein renthal fatbar, renthal kettenblatt, schwarze leichte felgen und ein anderer dämpfer mit titanfeder.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Mai 2011)

Läuft!


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2011)

wohnt in Bischem und läuft immer noch 





gehört Takayuki


----------



## zet1 (17. Mai 2011)

wahnsinn.. es gibt immer noch Durolux faher


----------



## SpeedyR (22. Mai 2011)

*Das Uzzi.One for all*

*Rahmen:* Uzzi VP ,Large, works blue
*Gabel:* 2011 Talas RC2 180mm tapered
*Dämpfer:* DHX Air 5.0
*Steuersatz:* FSA Gravity 1.0 (so geil flach)
*Vorbau:* Thomson
*Lenker:* Race Face Atlas FR 
*Sattelstütze:* Thomson
*Sattel:* SLR XP
*Laufräder:* Deemax Ultimate
*Reifen:* Maxxis Ardent UST
*Bremsen:* Hope Tech 4,Goodridge stahlflex
*Kurbeln:* XTR
*Pedale:* XTR trail
*Schalthebel:* XTR
*Schaltwerk:* Saint shortcage
*Kassette:* Ultegra 12-28
*Kettenführung:* Gamut/eigenbau
*Bash:* Carbon eigenbau

Gewicht: 14,28 Kg













Grüße Rafa


----------



## cubebiker (22. Mai 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> wahnsinn.. es gibt immer noch Durolux faher



Wieso nicht, hab fast nur Gutes gehört und wollte mein Pitch damit ausstatten...


----------



## zet1 (23. Mai 2011)

schoenes Uzzi, blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe... aber wenn du schreibst one for all... bergauf wirst du am Uzzi mit einer 12-28 wohl zu kaempfen haben, ausser du hast beine wie der Herminator


----------



## bachmayeah (23. Mai 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> schoenes Uzzi, blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe... aber wenn du schreibst one for all... bergauf wirst du am Uzzi mit einer 12-28 wohl zu kaempfen haben, ausser du hast beine wie der Herminator



joah das habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber: ansonsten ist das bike echt ziemlich fresh und schönes gewicht...
time to make it dirty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lassereinböng (23. Mai 2011)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> *Das Uzzi.One for all*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicher? hast du es gewogen?


----------



## enemy111 (23. Mai 2011)

hallo, ich denke gerade darüber nach mir ein Intense 951 zu kaufen, bin mir aber noch nicht mit der Körpergröße ganz schlüssig.
Ich bin 1,71, sollte ich lieber S oder M nehmen, "wie fällt der rahmen aus"?
Wäre echt nett, wenn mir jemand möglichst schnell ein Feedback geben könnte! 
danke


----------



## deimudder (24. Mai 2011)

eher S. Bei meinen 1,75 bin ich genau zwischen S und M. Habe M gewählt


----------



## SpeedyR (24. Mai 2011)

lassereinböng schrieb:


> sicher? hast du es gewogen?







>Werd dennoch vorne auf 2 fach umbauen.am berg fehlt dir echt das kleine Kettenblatt..glaub selbst mit Waden vom Kovarik


----------



## ibislover (24. Mai 2011)

trotzdem nicht zu glauben


----------



## cubebiker (24. Mai 2011)

@zet1
Sag doch mal warum man die Durolux nicht fahren kann? 
Oder einfach nur mal so daher gesagt?


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

deimudder schrieb:


> eher S. Bei meinen 1,75 bin ich genau zwischen S und M. Habe M gewählt



gibt es eine größentabelle oder so etwas wie ein tech sheet mit daten wie lang der rahmen etc ist.. ? 
danke


----------



## Jester (24. Mai 2011)

auf der intensehomepage gibt es eine und bei chainreactioncycles gibt es auch diese größentabellen

echt schickes uzzi. bau dir halt ein 32er oder 34er kettenblatt vorne ran und eine 32-11er kassette. dann sollte es doch passen


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

okay hab sie mir gerade mal angeguckt, werde wenn dann S nehmen.
Sollte mir beim 951 z.B. die Kettenstrebe brechen, was ich absolut nicht hoffe, wie siehts mit der Garantie aus? Ich habe vor, mir einen Rahmen aus der Usa zu kaufen. Sollte wirklich etwas mal brechen, muss ich den ganzen Kram dann in die USA schicken oder schicken die mir ein neues Teil zu? Wie sieht es überhaupt allgemein mit der Garantie bei Intense aus, besonders in Bezug auf das 951 "FRO"? 
Sorry bin absoluter Intense Neuling aber ich will mal etwas wagen und von deutscher Schmiedekunst wegkommen. 
Gruß Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (24. Mai 2011)

ich glaube dem massenbestimmungsgayrät bzgl. des uzzis vom rougha..


----------



## Crak (24. Mai 2011)

brand new


----------



## Fattire (24. Mai 2011)

@enemy111: Was würde dich denn der Rahmen, aus den Staaten, kosten?
bei der grösse würde ich M Sagen. Ich bin 11cm grösser als du und Fahre L.
Die Kettenstreben sind ja mitlerweile verbessert worden.
Mein Hinterbau ist mir Kostenlos von Shocker getauscht worden der Rahmen ist allerdings auch in Deutschland erworben worden.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

Fattire schrieb:


> @enemy111: Was würde dich denn der Rahmen, aus den Staaten, kosten?
> bei der grösse würde ich M Sagen. Ich bin 11cm grösser als du und Fahre L.
> Die Kettenstreben sind ja mitlerweile verbessert worden.
> Mein Hinterbau ist mir Kostenlos von Shocker getauscht worden der Rahmen ist allerdings auch in Deutschland erworben worden.



Habe schon die Daten verglichen. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein ION ST in Größe M, habe das mal eben mit dem 951 verglichen und da kommt eher Größe S hin, zumal auch allein schon beim ION eher zwischen S und M stehe, also werde ich S nehmen.
Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie es bei einem Garantiefall aussieht, wenn man den Frame aus den Staaten hat, wohin man ihn einschickt.


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Mai 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Habe schon die Daten verglichen. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein ION ST in Größe M, habe das mal eben mit dem 951 verglichen und da kommt eher Größe S hin, zumal auch allein schon beim ION eher zwischen S und M stehe, also werde ich S nehmen.
> Interessant wäre zu wissen, wie es bei einem Garantiefall aussieht, wenn man den Frame aus den Staaten hat, wohin man ihn einschickt.



am besten in die staaten


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Mai 2011)

@ crak
wer hat dir denn ans vorderrad gekackt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (24. Mai 2011)

der letzte drop auf der DH in wberg.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> am besten in die staaten



weil?
nicht zum deutschen importeur?
versand kostet pro strecke 150$.. sprich 300$, -aktuell 212,55.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2011)

Weil der deutsche Importeur dir auf im Ausland gekaufte Intense-Produkte keine Garantie und Gewährleistung gibt.

Der Kauf beim nationalen Importeur ist schon das schlauste außer man hat besondere Kontakte in die Staaten, z.B. durch jemanden bei der Army.

Chainreaction geht auch noch, die sind "nur" in Irland.


----------



## enemy111 (24. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Weil der deutsche Importeur dir auf im Ausland gekaufte Intense-Produkte keine Garantie und Gewährleistung gibt.
> 
> Der Kauf beim nationalen Importeur ist schon das schlauste außer man hat besondere Kontakte in die Staaten, z.B. durch jemanden bei der Army.
> 
> Chainreaction geht auch noch, die sind "nur" in Irland.



heißt: wenn ich es über den dt. importeur reklamiere, zahle ich keinen versand und wenn ich es privat nach californien schicke, darf ich blechen?
wäre ja irgendwie schon blödsinn


----------



## san_andreas (24. Mai 2011)

Das sollte heißen, dass du für deinen Ami-Rahmen hier überhaupt keine Ersatzteile bekommst, die du sonst im Rahmen der Garantie oder Gewährleistung bekommen würdest.

Das Ersatzteil kaufen kannst du hier sicher, da sind die Preise aber gesalzen.


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Mai 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> der letzte drop auf der DH in wberg.



die kleine kante vor der s kurve oder was? wie haste das denn hinbekommen? zu weit?


----------



## Christiaan (24. Mai 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> der letzte drop auf der DH in wberg.



Also dein ZTR FLow VR Felge ist gestorben? Ist mir Letztes Jahr im Willingne auf die DH passiert, 2ten Run, 10cm Flatspot


----------



## Crak (24. Mai 2011)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> die kleine kante vor der s kurve oder was? wie haste das denn hinbekommen? zu weit?



ja der drop da in der s kurve...bis ans ende vom anlieger gegen den holzwall geflogen..."bisschen" zu schnell gewesen


----------



## agrohardtail (24. Mai 2011)

vor dem ding sollte man vllt bisschen bremsen  ich hab mich da acuh schon an der holzwand vorbei geschossen weil ich zu weit gesprungen bin und mit den eiern auf dem vorbau zum glck an der wand vorbei gefahren bin.


----------



## Crak (25. Mai 2011)

ja von oben in die kurve gappen und dann auf den drop zutreten war dann doch zuviel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (26. Mai 2011)

geht um das 951 FRO.
kann mir jemand eine federhärte für 60kg mit ausrüstung empfehlen und einen Steuersatz?
ich bräuchte auch noch den Durchmesser für Sattelstütze und Klemme, finde nichts auf der HP. danke


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2011)

Stütze 31,6 / Klemme 34,9.


----------



## Crak (26. Mai 2011)

31,6mm....Cane Creek Double xc headset...federhärte 350er vllt? kA bei 60kg


----------



## enemy111 (26. Mai 2011)

sattelstütze und klemme habe ich eben gefunden auf der hp.
stütze: 31.6
klemme: 34.9

wirklich ein XC steuersatz? in dem "detail 951" thread hielten den alle doch auch eher für suboptimal oder nicht?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn du bißchen was investieren willst, dann hol dir einen Reset Wan.5 shorty.


----------



## stylehead (26. Mai 2011)

yo! der ist wirklich uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!


----------



## Fattire (26. Mai 2011)

Ich habe einen Hope Stepdown drin der ist auch für DH gebaut, sehr zuverlässig und hat so Details wie einen geschlitzten Gabelkonus. Meine Freunde und ich fahren nur noch Hope Steuersätze.


----------



## Crak (26. Mai 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> sattelstütze und klemme habe ich eben gefunden auf der hp.
> stütze: 31.6
> klemme: 34.9
> 
> wirklich ein XC steuersatz? in dem "detail 951" thread hielten den alle doch auch eher für suboptimal oder nicht?



hat eine saison whistler überstanden und ist jetzt beim kollegen verbaut...läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## enemy111 (26. Mai 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wenn du bißchen was investieren willst, dann hol dir einen Reset Wan.5 shorty.



hatte ich schon einmal am rad. nichts geht über reset! 
..leider auch der preis..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single (28. Mai 2011)

Meins ist wieder heile und einsatzbereit.


----------



## enemy111 (28. Mai 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Meins ist wieder heile und einsatzbereit.




was war kaputt?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Mai 2011)

Zehnmal geiler als mit der Boxxer !


----------



## Berliner89 (28. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Hobel...

Leider nicht das beste Foto (Gopro) auf wunsch kommt die Tage ein besseres!

Kommt noch Tune LRS/Ztr Flow+Kleineres Kettenblatt/Ritzel, Magura Mt8 sobald sie verfügbar ist,Tomson Masterpiece/Slr TT, Syncros Fric sobald er verfügbar ist.

Gewicht um 10 Kg        noch 

Gruß


----------



## Crak (30. Mai 2011)

endlich muss ich kein weiß mehr vorne sehen.


----------



## metalfreak (31. Mai 2011)

mit ein paar Updates für Winterberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (31. Mai 2011)

kann mir jemand bitte schnell sagen, wo ich eine HR-Achse für ein 951 einzelnt kaufen kann? danke


----------



## metalfreak (31. Mai 2011)

Sixpack Nailer wäre ne Option


----------



## Crak (31. Mai 2011)

@metalfreak: würde dir für winterberg aufjedenfall die kurze kettenstrebe empfehlen.


----------



## .irie. (31. Mai 2011)

aufn chickenways fährt sichs so besser xD


----------



## metalfreak (31. Mai 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> @metalfreak: würde dir für winterberg aufjedenfall die kurze kettenstrebe empfehlen.



Da das rechte Ausfallende mal scheif war, musste ein neues her und ich bekam fälschlicherweise ein G1 und kein G3. Also ist aktuell nur der lange Radstand möglich...




.irie. schrieb:


> aufn chickenways fährt sichs so besser xD



Und was willst du?!


----------



## Crak (31. Mai 2011)

ärgerlich.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Juni 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> mit ein paar Updates für Winterberg:



Mach dir noch Endkappen auf die Lenkerenden,sonst kann es dir passieren das die dich dort nicht starten lassen.

Meine Winterberg updates sind zum Glück auch seit gestern da...Woende gerettet.


----------



## enemy111 (3. Juni 2011)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Mach dir noch Endkappen auf die Lenkerenden,sonst kann es dir passieren das die dich dort nicht starten lassen.
> 
> Meine Winterberg updates sind zum Glück auch seit gestern da...Woende gerettet.




was soll denn der quatsch?


----------



## agrohardtail (5. Juni 2011)

ist zu deiner sicherheit, damit du dir den lenker nicht in die magengrube haust,


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (5. Juni 2011)

Kleines Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (5. Juni 2011)

sehr schön 
kannst du mir kurz sagen wie der Dämpfer heißt, fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Yeti-Ritter (5. Juni 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> sehr schön
> kannst du mir kurz sagen wie der Dämpfer heißt, fällt mir gerade nicht ein.



Ist eine Elka Stage 5


----------



## mex racer (5. Juni 2011)

jetzt fehlen nur neuer Daempfer


----------



## zet1 (6. Juni 2011)

minirad oder big car


----------



## Jester (6. Juni 2011)

hat evt jemand schon mal eine teleskopstütze a la joplin an einem socom verbaut? würde mir gern eine anbauen, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das mit dem remotehebelzug am elegantesten löse.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

Hol dir doch diese Aufklebe-Kabelführungen von Jagwire:

http://jagwireusa.com/index.php/products/v/Stick-On_Guides


----------



## Duc851 (7. Juni 2011)

mex racer schrieb:


> jetzt fehlen nur neuer Daempfer



Und die Leitungen anständig ablängen!


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 
bin auf der Suche nach Geometrie Daten für diesen Rahmen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/384555/cat/all
wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=39312

02 M1 geometry for a med 18"

Frame size.....16"/18"/20"
B.B. Height.....14.25" (13.5"/15.5" adjustable)
Chainstay length....17.25"(16.75" optional)
Top Tube.....23"
Head Angle...65.5
Seat Tube Angle... 70
Standover... 30.5"
Wheelbase...45"(44.25" optional)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2011)

Firma dankt


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

Natürlich ohne Garantie...ggf. hats zu den 2003er Rahmen Änderungen gegeben.
Schreib doch kurz an Intense, die helfen i.d.R. schnell.


----------



## Kuwahades (7. Juni 2011)

habe ich versucht, aber auf der Internetseite habe ich keine Kontaktadresse gefunden, hatte auch nicht viel Zeit auf der Arbeit und war nur kurz am Internet PC.

aber ich bräuchte die Daten ja eh für nen S Rahmen, deswegen muss ich denen sowieso nochmal schreiben, wenn du mir die Mailadresse geben könntest ?

Mache ich auch nur für nen Kumpel, der keine Internetzugang im Moment hat.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

http://www.intensecycles.com/company/contacts.php

----> [email protected]


----------



## Jester (8. Juni 2011)

endloch fahrbereit  ubd es fährt sich richtig geilo.
was in der nächsten zeit noch kommt ist ein funn fatboy lenker und eine teleskopsattelstütze.


----------



## Tiki84 (9. Juni 2011)

tolles bike! Da werd ich bissel neidisch! 

mein nächstes Bike wird auch custom made! Will auch emal ein Bike von Grund auf, aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (9. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> http://www.intensecycles.com/company/contacts.php
> 
> ----> [email protected]




schreiben doch eh nicht zurück..warte schon seit knapp 2 wochen auf eine antwort, nach 2 anfragen.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2011)

Quatsch ! Haben bisher immer in paar Stunden zurückgeschrieben.
Das kann an deiner Mailadresse liegen, bei den Amis landet immer viel im Filter.


----------



## Shocker (9. Juni 2011)

Wer Fragen hat kann uns gern in Willingen am Bike Festival am Wochenende besuchen. Wir haben Tracer 2, Uzzi´s, SS2, 951 & M9 Testbikes mit im Gepäck!
Grüße,
FLO


----------



## enemy111 (9. Juni 2011)

muss einfach jetzt das hier mal fragen, wenn ich keine antwort von intense kriege.
einpresstiefe oben und unten beim intense 951? finde nicths auf der hp. 
reset wan 5 shorty geeignet? 

gruß


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. Juni 2011)

Im Uzzi hätte es nicht gepasst, aber Reset kürzt Dir den Steuersatz auch auf Wunschlänge.
Edit sagt der normale Wan 5 hätte nicht gepasst, somit hilft die Antwort natürlich konkret gar nicht weiter 


Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich einen M6-Decalset bekomme? Es gab da diese Seite, die die Decals auch anfertigt, aber ich mag Paypal nicht... 

Andere Bezugsquellen wären super.


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Juni 2011)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich einen M6-Decalset bekomme? Es gab da diese Seite, die die Decals auch anfertigt, aber ich mag Paypal nicht...
> 
> Andere Bezugsquellen wären super.



Ich kenne diese beiden Seiten, wobei ich mit der ersten gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, und bei der 2. seit 5. Monaten auf eine Antwort warte, und da wohl nicht der einzige bin :-(

http://www.bikesdecals.com/

http://www.slikgraphics.com/


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2011)

Bitte: http://www.slikgraphics.com/product/intense-m6-style-decal-kit

Ich fands einen super Laden !

Mittwoch abend bestellt, Samstag Ware bekommen !


Wie wärs mit Original Decals über Shocker ?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Juni 2011)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese beiden Seiten, wobei ich mit  der ersten gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, und bei der 2. seit 5. Monaten  auf eine Antwort warte, und da wohl nicht der einzige bin :-(
> 
> http://www.bikesdecals.com/
> 
> http://www.slikgraphics.com/





san_andreas schrieb:


> Bitte: http://www.slikgraphics.com/product/intense-m6-style-decal-kit
> 
> Ich fands einen super Laden !
> 
> ...



Danke schonmal Euch beiden!

Originale wären mir natürlich am liebsten. Habe bei Shocker schon angerufen, aber die haben (natürlich) keine vorrätig und eine Einzelbestellung aus den USA machen die nicht. Wenn, dann nur bei der nächsten Order von denen würden die mitgeliefert werden. Zeitraum: Ca. 6-8 Wochen.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2011)

Mei, dann wart halt so lange. Viel teurer als die Kopien sind ja auch nicht, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -SHREDDER- (12. Juni 2011)

Ja, denke ich mittlerweile auch. Preise haben sie mir nicht gesagt. Würde so um die 50-60 kosten, wenn ich die über einen Händler hier beziehe.


----------



## Shocker (13. Juni 2011)

M6 Decals haben wir auf Lager. Waren aber am WE in Willingen. Ruf uns bitte morgen nochmal an. Decals kosten 38Euro.
FLO


----------



## -SHREDDER- (13. Juni 2011)

Shocker schrieb:


> M6 Decals haben wir auf Lager. Waren aber am WE in Willingen. Ruf uns bitte morgen nochmal an. Decals kosten 38Euro.
> FLO



WOW! Dann rufe ich morgen an! Warum hatte man mir das letzte Mal denn gesagt, dass keine auf Lager sind?


----------



## Crak (15. Juni 2011)

neues fahrrad und so...


----------



## Christiaan (15. Juni 2011)

Ahm Geld zuviel ;-)

Sieht top aus, ist das Large?


----------



## agrohardtail (15. Juni 2011)

kurbel noch in schwarz und deacls von der felge(wobei dir schrift eigentlich zum rahmen passt), mehr gibts nicht zu sagen.
einfach nen verdammt gutes bike wenn der schaft gekürzt ist^^


----------



## Crak (15. Juni 2011)

ja ist large...schaft kommt noch muss gucken wie ich den haben möchte. Kurbel wird noch schwarz gemacht. Die 3x10 gibt es nur in rot felgen finde ich erstaunlicherweise wirklich gut mit den decals.


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juni 2011)

Das Felgendesign ist doch gerade cool.

Super Rad eigentlich, aber irgendwas gefällt mir nicht am Rahmen, vielleicht dass das vordere Rahmendreieck so kompakt ist.


----------



## Crak (15. Juni 2011)

finde ich auch gut die felgen. Mach dir keine sorgen. Es kommt ja der Yeti SB-66.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2011)

Herrlich,gefällt mir sehr viel besser als das Gelbe!
Wolltest du nicht eigentlich auch wieder grün?!


----------



## Crak (15. Juni 2011)

wollte doch keine 2 bikes in der gleichen farbe.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (15. Juni 2011)

@ Crak, willst deine 40 immer noch loswerden? wenn ja bitte pn


----------



## enemy111 (17. Juni 2011)

Morgen steht hoffentlich der gute DHL-Mann vor meiner Tür..


----------



## enemy111 (22. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs.
Wäre echt nett von euch, wenn jemand mir kurz beschreiben könntet, wie Ihr die Spacer beim Intense 951 in Verbindung mit einer MRP G2 Kettenführung montiert habt. Bei mir springt die Kette bei starkem Antritt/ schnelles Schalten zwischen Kettenblatt und Bashguard und verkantet sich. Der locale Bikeshop weiß auch nicht weiter.
Bild(er) von der Spacer-Anordnung wären super.
Danke


----------



## zet1 (22. Juni 2011)

also viel Moeglichkeiten hast du nicht, denn kette muss schleiffrei laufen im kaefig bzw auf rolle, mittig also...

wenn du oben den kaefig runterstellst, so dass er die kette umschlingt ist ein abspringen unmoeglich mMn... tippe daher dass dies dein problem ist, eine zu hohe montage.

schick mal ein bild am besten, denn bilder sagen mehr als 1000 worte.

so sollte es in etwa aussehen wnen man nur einen bock oben hat und keinen kaefig zb:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und so, wenn man einen kaefig hat:




wobei die hier auch etwas zu hoch ist wie ich grad sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (22. Juni 2011)

ich dank dir schonmal für den tip, werde wohl mal nachher ein bild posten..
hab gestern bereits mit spacern rumprobiert.


----------



## deimudder (22. Juni 2011)

Hab zwar ne E13, aber dort ist ähnlich. Habe die Rolle soweit wie möglich an die Kettenstrebe und den oberen Führungskäufig dann entsprechend runter gemacht. Musste aber den oberen Teil der Grundplatte abmachen, da dieser sonst an die Strebe zwischen Ketten- und Druckstebe stößt.


----------



## zet1 (22. Juni 2011)

im ertsen bild an einem 951 ist die obere fuehrungsplatte auch gekuerzt an der shaman, sonst steht eben die sattelstrebe an der backplate an... also am verstellbaren teil an der oberen fuehrung.. geht sich mit der shaman aber gut und ok aus dann...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Juni 2011)

@enemy: am besten zur Überprüfung noch den Dämpfer ausbauen und kontrollieren, was beim maximalen Einfedern passiert.


----------



## Jester (22. Juni 2011)

kettenführung ist immer ein nerviges thema find ich. ein dremel ist da schon sehr hilfreich. wenn dir aber die kette oben vom kettenblatt springt solltest du den führungsblock weiter runtersetzten, dass du zwischen kette und plastik keinen spalt in kettenhöhe frei hast. dann sollte sie nicht mehr runter springen.


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo an Alle,
hat jemand noch ein Socom Manual als PDF oder ähnliches, welches er als PN schicken könnte? Oder kann mal jemand die Drehmomente für den Rahmen posten? Die aktuell auf der Seite sind, stimmen mit denen vom Kundenservice null überein. An den Ausfallenden ist das Drehmoment doppelt so hoch.
Schonmal Danke!


----------



## Jester (22. Juni 2011)

würde mich auch interessieren!!!

was anderes. ich habe an meinem socom ein xt trigger montiert. was mich jetzt total ankotzt an dem trigger ist der schwarze hebel. der ist viel zu lang und ich stoße dauernd mit dem daumen beim abwärts fahren dran. wenn ich den trigger weiter weg mache vom griff das es passt komme ich nicht mehr an den silbernen. gibts vielleicht einen sram kompatiblen hebel für das saint schaltwerk? oder eine möglichkeit das schwarze plastik von dem metall zu bekommen um den hebel so zu kürzen?


----------



## MoNu (24. Juni 2011)

wie wäre es mit nem siant trigger? ich meine da sind die hebel kürzer!


----------



## Mr.A (24. Juni 2011)

die sram Attack Shifter sind Shimano kompatibel


----------



## cubebiker (25. Juni 2011)

Gaylarry:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (26. Juni 2011)

morgen erst mal in hahnenklee mein neues 951 testen, bilder folgen


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Juni 2011)

schade, dass beim tracer nicht auch schon der neue dämpfer mitgeliefert wurde.


----------



## MoNu (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein 951:
Der DHX 5 wird demnächst durch ein Cane Creek Double Barrel ersetzt....


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schade, dass beim tracer nicht auch schon der neue dämpfer mitgeliefert wurde.



Im Gegenteil ! Ohne Porno-Beschichtung viel schöner !


----------



## bachmayeah (27. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil ! Ohne Porno-Beschichtung viel schöner !


 
näää! optisches ungleichgaywicht


----------



## Crak (27. Juni 2011)

porno beschichtung muss sein


----------



## Crak (29. Juni 2011)

2x Intense mit 2012


----------



## zet1 (29. Juni 2011)

was? du hast du einen staender fuer zwei bikes? hast du zuweniug geld? 

geiles gruen, aber sorry, die roten pedale passen ueberhaupt nicht dran


----------



## Crak (29. Juni 2011)

ja nur ein ständer...und ja die pedalen passen nicht dran...und ja genau das ist Sinn der Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. Juni 2011)

Die Pedale stören mich nicht. 26 sind in jeder Farbe gut.


----------



## iRider (29. Juni 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> ja nur ein ständer...



Ich erspar mir jetzt einen dummen Kommentar......


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juli 2011)

Abschiedsfoto (und ein schlechtes noch dazu) bevor es zerlegt und der Rahmen eingepackt wurde.


----------



## zet1 (3. Juli 2011)

der leichenwagen passt ja schön harmonisch dazu im hintergrund 

was kommt nun? gibts noch eine steigerung bei intense? oder springst du um auf ein TR450 eindlich


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Juli 2011)

Das kann doch nicht sein?!  Wieso das denn? Ist doch ein echt schönes Gerät! Bitte keine Transe. Die kommt nicht einmal annähernd an das M9 heran.


----------



## Geißbock__ (3. Juli 2011)

Nehme mal an, dass es ein V10 Carbon wird. Das wäre die logische Schlussfolgerung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (3. Juli 2011)

leichenwagen? - issen buick straight eight - müsste ein 8 zylinder reihenmotor sein.
transition? - hab doch noch ein uzzi 
außerdem find ich vpp ziemlich jut!


----------



## Jester (4. Juli 2011)

soweit fertig bis auf die pedale. leider sind ja seit monaten keine schwarzen superstar mag pedale lieferbar


----------



## Crak (4. Juli 2011)

beide zusammen. und muss sagen wie guuuuut die 2012er fox sachen sind im gegensatz zu den älteren nachdem ich dann auch die 40 am WE in Chur beim SDC testen durfte. Endlich mal wieder wo ein intense rahmen beim training nicht gebrochen ist (trotz der vielen stürze) und ich mal ein rennen fahren konnte...bin begeistert vom M9.


----------



## zet1 (5. Juli 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> leider sind ja seit monaten keine schwarzen superstar mag pedale lieferbar



dann hol dir das Original! VP Components sind das nämlich alles und einfach nur eigengelabelt. oder Nukeproof sollten es auch tun, sind auch dasselbe eigentlich.

Hab noch neue und unmonteierte Nukeproof Mag Ti in raw zu hause, wenn du INteresse hast, haben das Set nur knappe 270 Gramm!! Spass kostet allerdings 159 EUR


----------



## Jester (5. Juli 2011)

wie nennt sich denn das modell bei vp components? die nuke proof kommen doch bei weitem nicht an das gewicht der superstar mag pedale ran. außer halt die ti version. aber ich seh nicht ein für ein pedal so viel zu löhnen


----------



## zet1 (6. Juli 2011)

hab gerade geschaut, die haben nun andere versionen online, glaube entweder VP-001 oder VP-559

aber schau am besten hier:
http://en.vpcomponents.com/pedals.asp?pcat2=3

sehr gut sind auch die XPEDO zb hier:
http://xpedo.com/pedals/mx.htm

meine Favoriten bei XPEDO:
XMX12AC





XMX13AC





oder du nimmst einfach die XLC Pedale hier, die ja auch VP components sind eigent lich (VP-001) aktuell, sind 15mm schmall, breit, wechselbare Pins, verschiedene Farben, ca 360g leicht, Alu, und kosten bei der bi*einsel zb wenn du lieb fragst nur 40 EUR zb


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott, sind die ersten beiden häßlich !


----------



## Jendo (6. Juli 2011)

Das Problem bei den Xpedos ist der Grip! Das Preis-Gewicht-Verhältnis ist gut, aber diese Töpfchenpins haben kein Grip.


----------



## zet1 (6. Juli 2011)

wieso, die beiden geposteten XPEDO haben diesselben pins wie die Straitline zb, und sogar breitere und groessere als die VP components usw.

ein pedal muss fuer mich funktionabel sein und nicht in erster linie schoen,, aber bitte, jeder wie er will.

ich selber fahre aktuell die REVERSE Escape Pedale (die ja auch von WELLGO original sind)


----------



## Jendo (6. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr am Hardtail die Xpedo MX irgendwas. Da war der Grip mit den verbauten Pins sehr schlecht! Im Vergleich sehen die Strailine Pins zwar ähnlich aus, aber scheinen mir deutlich schmaler und höher zu sein als die von Xpedo. Aber vielleicht täuscht das auf den Bilder...

Ich habe mich deshalb für die selbstbau Variante entschieden und mir selber ein paar funktionstüchtige Pins gebastelt (Ghettostyle, aber es funktioniert prima!):




mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (6. Juli 2011)

dann fahrt doch einfach FIVETEN Schuhe, so wie ich seit einer Woche... dann kannst du die Pins noch niedriger und kleiner schleifen, denn der grip mit den Schuhen ist phänomenal!!! genial!! da fährst du fast wie mit Clips

Hatte schon 4 jahre nach guten Schuhen gesucht und der FIVETEN Impact Low ist nun meinem Wunsch entsprechend endlich!


----------



## Jester (6. Juli 2011)

naja die pedale sehen nicht mal annähernd wie die von superstar aus und können auch beim gewicht nicht mithalten. außerdem ist die aufstandsfläche der superstar pedale größer.

@Jendo warum holst dir nicht einfach längere madenschrauben im fachmarkt?

das mit den fiveten kann ich nur bestätigen. man bleibt selbst bei regen und matsch auf den pedalen. und ich hab nc17 mg1. die sind recht klein bei schuhgröße 46.


----------



## fabs8 (7. Juli 2011)

Weil Madenschrauben fürn A.... sind!
26 Prerunner und DU bist glücklich egal mit welchem Schuh!!! Und wenn Sie zu teuer sind dann sprich mit haha hier aus dem Forum und gut is... 
Einfach Top...


----------



## Crak (7. Juli 2011)

die alten prerunner sind katastrophe im gegensatz zu den neuen...


----------



## zet1 (7. Juli 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> naja die pedale sehen nicht mal annähernd wie die von superstar aus und können auch beim gewicht nicht mithalten. außerdem ist die aufstandsfläche der superstar pedale größer.
> 
> @Jendo warum holst dir nicht einfach längere madenschrauben im fachmarkt?
> 
> das mit den fiveten kann ich nur bestätigen. man bleibt selbst bei regen und matsch auf den pedalen. und ich hab nc17 mg1. die sind recht klein bei schuhgröße 46.



sorry, hab mich geirrt, nicht VP components, sondern HT components!!!


hier ist das pedal von superstar, das ich auch schon seit 2 jahren fahre:






wenn ihr wollt, machen wi eine sammelbestellung und sparen uns ein wenig geld.. ich machs immer so...

lg


----------



## Jendo (7. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> dann fahrt doch einfach FIVETEN Schuhe, so wie ich seit einer Woche... dann kannst du die Pins noch niedriger und kleiner schleifen, denn der grip mit den Schuhen ist phänomenal!!! genial!! da fährst du fast wie mit Clips
> 
> Hatte schon 4 jahre nach guten Schuhen gesucht und der FIVETEN Impact Low ist nun meinem Wunsch entsprechend endlich!



Da haben wir scheinbar unterschiedliche Auffassungen von Grip! Ich fahr die FiveTen Freerider seit über einem Jahr und bin mit denen sehr zu frieden. Aber auch nur in Kombination mit langen/ längeren Pins. 



Jester schrieb:


> @Jendo warum holst dir nicht einfach längere madenschrauben im fachmarkt?



Ist ne gute Frage...! Wahrscheinlich fand ich es einfacher eine 50ziger Packung Schrauben, ein neues Sägeblatt und einen Feile zu kaufen


----------



## mylo (7. Juli 2011)

sorry für das absolut miserable bild .. wenn es ganz fertig ist kommen bessere


----------



## Jester (8. Juli 2011)

bleibst du bei der sattelstellung nicht daurend mit den glocken hängen


----------



## zet1 (8. Juli 2011)

schönes Bike, mit gutem Bild kommts sicher geil.

Hast du an der Kettenführung oben ein Eckchen abgesägt schon? Sonst wirds nämlich knapp beim einfedern dass nicht der hinterbau dran schrammt... is mir bei meinem Nukeproof Scalp auch nicht anders möglich nämlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny-Ass (8. Juli 2011)

Bin seit kurzem auch im erlauchten Kreise der Intensefahrer angekommen und muß sagen ich hatte noch nie ein so geiles Bike!
Die Funktion des Hinterbaus ist der Hammer, leider ist mir das L ein Ticken zu klein und deshalb wird es wohl wieder gehen müssen, oder möchte jemand gegen sein XL tauschen?


----------



## zet1 (9. Juli 2011)

nur dass die Pike da niccht reinpaasst! Es sollte nämlich eine 150-160mm Gabe reingegeben werden, damit der Kenkwinkel etwas flacher wird.. mit der Pike zu steil und viel zu Go-Kaart und unruhig finde ich...


----------



## mylo (10. Juli 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> schönes Bike, mit gutem Bild kommts sicher geil.
> 
> Hast du an der Kettenführung oben ein Eckchen abgesägt schon? Sonst wirds nämlich knapp beim einfedern dass nicht der hinterbau dran schrammt... is mir bei meinem Nukeproof Scalp auch nicht anders möglich nämlich...



jaja hab ich gemacht 

bessere bilder: 











und denn sattel mag ich gern so ein bisschen anal


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Juli 2011)

sehr geil!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2011)

Ich finde eher die rote Brücke "anal". Sonst gutes Rad.


----------



## mylo (10. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich finde eher die rote Brücke "anal". Sonst gutes Rad.



ist in schwarz schon bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Juli 2011)

Na, dann !
Der Lenker ist etwas weit nach hinten gekippt, oder ?


----------



## zet1 (10. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na, dann !
> Der Lenker ist etwas weit nach hinten gekippt, oder ?



Frage 1): suchst du dir alle Threads aus wo User Bilder posten und kritisierst dann irgendetwas???

Frage 2) Bist du sehr unzufrieden mit deinem Status bzw Leben?

Frage 3) Bitte poste mir ein Bild von deinem Bike, bzw dem, welches du aals perfekt ansiehst...


----------



## mylo (10. Juli 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> na, dann !
> Der lenker ist etwas weit nach hinten gekippt, oder ?



nö.


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2011)

@zet1: und du machst mich jetzt in jedem Thread an, weil ich dein Scalp kritisiert habe ?
Die Frage nach der Lenkerstellung war gar nicht böse gemeint. Und Bilder von meinem Bike gibts genug.


----------



## zet1 (11. Juli 2011)

nein das mache ich nicht, ich zumindest poste nix um bestaetigung zu bekommen fuer mein Ego

mich nervt es nur, wenn jemand dauernd nur kritisierende antworten schreibt (und das tust du zu hauf leider, siehe deine antworten immer wieder), egal zu welchem bike das andere posten...ich denke das koennte man sich sparen, und auch mal positives schreiben... es wird sich schon jeder dabei was denken warum was verbaut ist!


----------



## san_andreas (11. Juli 2011)

Mein Ego....was hat das IBC damit zu tun ? Meine Bestätigung hole ich mir woanders.
Aber ich werde mich bemühen, in Zukunft positiver rüber zu kommen.


----------



## zet1 (11. Juli 2011)

dein Ego? Ich hab von meinem gesprochen .. aber lass gut sein


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juli 2011)

ist heute prinzessinnen / sensibelchen tach?


----------



## -SHREDDER- (11. Juli 2011)

On the left we have *San_Andreas*, on the right *zet1* and in the miiiiiiiidle *bachmayeah*!

Irgendwie passend, finde ich.


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Juli 2011)

aber isch bin doch garned maximalpigmentiert..
ich gay joggen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (14. Juli 2011)

im Bikepark Steinach / Thüringen

ps: ich will nix wegen den "Kettenstrebenschutz" hören


----------



## zet1 (14. Juli 2011)

schöne Gegend im Hintergrund


----------



## Crak (15. Juli 2011)

fertig....


----------



## Berliner89 (15. Juli 2011)

Hier nochmal mein Tazer mit kleinen Änderungen







Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (15. Juli 2011)

Sehr gutes M9 !


----------



## MoNu (16. Juli 2011)

leicht verliebt in das m9


----------



## Crak (16. Juli 2011)

kauf dir auch eins in orange dann machen wir ein double-date


----------



## MoNu (17. Juli 2011)

for sure


----------



## Totoxl (19. Juli 2011)

Intense Update

Neu sind Crank Brothers Opium Reducer Steuersatz, Manitou Evolver ISX 4, Excenter Buchsen und ein bisschen Fett und Öl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (23. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen ob es die shimano xt kurbeln für ein 83er innenlagermaß gibt? würde die mir die kurbel gerne an mein intense m3 machen.
was für ein innenlager würdet ihr da nehmen?


----------



## zet1 (23. Juli 2011)

warum? nimm doch einfach eine descendent? die is schöner mMn und billiger...

XT mit 83mm hab ich noch nirgends gesehen, hat auch an einem solchen Bike nix zu suchen mMn, das is a normale CC, Tourenkurbel die halt leider bei manchen zum FR und DH'len missbraucht wird.


----------



## Christiaan (23. Juli 2011)

Die Tour version von die XT Kurbeln kann mann modifisieren damit es am 83mm tretlager past, ist die M771 wenn ich mir nicht irre


----------



## san_andreas (23. Juli 2011)

Jup, stimmt.


----------



## Jester (24. Juli 2011)

ich will halt die xt weil ich sie optisch schick finde. ich möchte eine silberne leichte kurbel haben. 
was heisst denn modifizieren? gibts hier irgendwie ne anleitung?


----------



## zet1 (24. Juli 2011)

silberne leichte kurbel siehe hier:

mit 22-36 Blättern und Innenlager 630g 
aber auch nur in 73mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berliner89 (24. Juli 2011)

Nimm eine descendant...leicht billig und schick wenn sie poliert ist...

Hier mal meine hat ca. 1 Std gedauert.

Mein Tazer Rahmen und andere Parts sind auch bald poliert....


http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2595/oskjg3h4_jpg.htm


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Juli 2011)

wie hast du das genau gemacht mit dem polieren? sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Berliner89 (24. Juli 2011)

Downhill Lucki schrieb:


> wie hast du das genau gemacht mit dem polieren? sieht echt gut aus!




Ich mache mich in den nächsten 1-2 Monaten selbstständig und biete dann Polieren, Vergolden 24K und Versilbern an. Also wer Interesse hat kann sich schonmal melden ich komme darauf zurück sobald es soweit ist. Achso Faire Preis mache ich natürlich auch...

Gruß


----------



## Downhill Lucki (24. Juli 2011)

perfekt! dann hast du schonmal einen kunden! was wird etwa ein dh frame kosten zu polieren?


----------



## MoNu (26. Juli 2011)

mit neuem Vorbau und Lenker!


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön ! K9 Vorbau ?


----------



## fabs8 (26. Juli 2011)

Havoc...


----------



## MoNu (26. Juli 2011)

jap Easton Havoc


----------



## zet1 (26. Juli 2011)

erkenn ich da einen DHX5 drauf und keinen RC4? Warum wenn ich fragen darf hast du den getauscht?


----------



## MoNu (26. Juli 2011)

ja is nen dhx5.... der rc4 is gerissen! -.- 

und da ich den dhx5 noch rumliegen hatte habe ich den erstmal genommen bis was neues im haus steht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. August 2011)

Vor ein paar Tagen in Leogang:


----------



## chrisophren (5. August 2011)

Felge sieht nach Spaß aus


----------



## Jester (5. August 2011)

hast du evt nen vergleich von der fox zur totem? ist doch die 180er talas oder?


----------



## Bugatti (5. August 2011)

tippe eher auf eine 160er VAN.


----------



## Totoxl (5. August 2011)

Schönes Ding und artgerecht gehalten.


----------



## Crak (6. August 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> hast du evt nen vergleich von der fox zur totem? ist doch die 180er talas oder?



wenn du das ss meinst ist es eine 160er


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. August 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> wenn du das ss meinst ist es eine 160er



Jo, ist eine 160er Van. Die Totem kenne ich nur als Luft-Variante und da find ich meine Fox besser. Einen wirklich fundierten Vergleich kann ich aber nicht liefern, sorry.

Die Felgen kommen bald mal neu, haben einige Beulen und Dellen. Aber noch gehts.


----------



## Jester (6. August 2011)

jo mein das bike von fahrenheit. mich kotzt meine totem total an was das ansprechverhalten betrifft. will aber momentan keine doppelbrücke ans socom bauen.


----------



## Matte (8. August 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/950987]
	
[/URL]

Für den ein oder anderen ein alter Bekannter...

War mir Anfangs unsicher mit der Farbe. Auf Fotos hat mich das Gelb nicht überzeugt und fand bei anderen Intense works raw das Nonplusultra. 

Aber beim Tracer 2 ist dieses warme, satte Gelb einfach der Knaller. 

Hab einen Chromag Lenker und einen 50mm Thomson X4 Vorbau drangemacht und die Reverb macht das Bike erst perfekt. 

Nicht das schnellste Bike den Berg rauf, aber dafür das spassigste bergab! 

Nehme es mit den USA Urlaub (hätte ich das mal vorher gewusst...) und werde es dort ausgiebig testen. 

Dann gibt es auch vorne zweifach mit schaltbarer Kefü.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (8. August 2011)

viel spaß im urlaub mit dem teil. warum baust denn keine hammerschmidt ans bike?


----------



## Matte (8. August 2011)

Ja, da freue ich mich richtig drauf!

Zur Hammerschmidt: 

Ich bin noch nie eine gefahren. Deshalb ist das jetzt sehr subjektiv und argumentativ nicht sonderlich schwerwiegend: sie gefällt mir optisch nicht.


----------



## Crak (8. August 2011)




----------



## Crak (9. August 2011)

da war ja eben mein altes tracer sehr schick. 

mein jetziges ist auch mal wieder schick gemacht worden.





rahmen ist zu verkaufen


----------



## geosnow (9. August 2011)

carbine bestellt?


----------



## Crak (9. August 2011)

ne wenn dann yeti sb-66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (9. August 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> carbine bestellt?



ja, aber ich  für meine Freundin aber leider nur ...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (9. August 2011)

Warum verkaufst du das Tracer? Ich liebäugle ja auch mit dem Yeti, find aber auch das Tracer schon länger gut. Irgendwelche Probleme oder einfach nur so?
Thx


----------



## geosnow (9. August 2011)

Ich fahr auch das T2 und es ist sehr gut. Jedoch ist die Konstruktion nichts neues, wenn du das T1 oder Uzzi oder sonst ein VPP kennst.


----------



## Crak (9. August 2011)

ich liebe mein yeti. Möchte eig nur das yeti probieren muss es auch nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Crak (11. August 2011)

jetzt -1° und ab nach PDS


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (11. August 2011)

@ crak, ich werde meins auch erstmal auf -1,0 °C fahren


----------



## walo (11. August 2011)

nachdem ich die halbe saison verletzt war, darf die alte lady auch mal wieder an die frisch luft.


----------



## Crak (11. August 2011)

MöchtegernFreak schrieb:


> @ crak, ich werde meins auch erstmal auf -1,0 °C fahren



kommt total drauf an wo man fährt.


----------



## bachmayeah (12. August 2011)

ich bin auch schon mal bei -1°C gefahren, ohne AngleSet


----------



## Patrice84 (12. August 2011)

hi, hab leider nur ein bild beim duschen vom ihm erwischt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WildsauHardride (14. August 2011)

Nun habe ich mein 951 endlich fertig und kann es Euch mal präsentieren.
Ein paar Sachen werden noch geändert, wie schwarze Bremsscheiben und eine Boxxer.






Grüße


----------



## zet1 (15. August 2011)

Gewagt! EIn Nukeproof Sattel und Anbauteile auf einem 951 
Na wenn das mal nicht ein paar hier beanstanden werden!=  

Ich finde grün eine der schönsten Farbwn! Gefällt mir sehr gut, auch mit dem Gelb


----------



## fox-ranger (15. August 2011)

Hauptsache 951 und Deemax! ;-) Schönes Bike!


----------



## WildsauHardride (15. August 2011)

Wenns denn Deemax Laufräder wären, sind nämlich Nukeproof Laufräder 

Also ich bin von den Nukeproof Teilen überzeugt und farblich passt es ja auch ganz gut.


----------



## fox-ranger (15. August 2011)

macht nix, sind auch heiss!


----------



## Hi-Flyer (16. August 2011)

Hier mal mein M1


----------



## Hi-Flyer (16. August 2011)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Hier mal mein M1



Wie kann ich große bilder einstellen?


----------



## Der böse Wolf (16. August 2011)

Ins Fotoalbum hochladen und verlinken. Code steht unter den Fotos im Album.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (17. August 2011)

Cool Danke

Muss zu den Bildern sagen das der Vorbau und die Sattelstütze getauscht wurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (17. August 2011)

das M1 ist klasse, das hätte ich gerne an der Wand hängen


----------



## Hi-Flyer (17. August 2011)

Ja ist richtig geil aber ich fahr es lieber statt es nur anzuschauen


----------



## bachmayeah (17. August 2011)

schwarzer lenker, schwarze stütze andere bremsen und ne zeitlich passende boxxer würden mich persönlich mehr anmachen 
aber macht sicherlich auch so nen haufen spass...


----------



## Hi-Flyer (17. August 2011)

Schwarze stütze ist jetzt drauf und en Sunline Direct Vorbau. 
Bremsen will ich mir noch holen wahrscheinlich Formula The One 
Über ne Boxxer denk ich auch schon nach aber vllt. Bau ich mir nur ein Protone Kit ein. 
Den Lenker find ich eigentlich als passenden Eye Catcher zu den blauen Naben aber evtl. wird's noch en Enve


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. August 2011)

Die 888 von 2004 ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Boxxer!! Dranlassen, bitte!


----------



## Hi-Flyer (17. August 2011)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Die 888 von 2004 ist auf jeden Fall besser als die Boxxer!! Dranlassen, bitte!



Besser als eine aktuelle boxxer? Also doch eher nur Protone Kit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (18. August 2011)

so ziemlich jede Marzocchi ist besser als eine Boxxer, wurscht welche 

sobald die neue Dorado draussen ist werd ich diese mal probieren, eure schönen Fotos haben mir da Geschmack gemacht


----------



## scut (18. August 2011)

...hier mal meines:


p.s.: kann mir jemand kurz erklären wie ich fotos normal und nicht als miniatur einfüge?


----------



## Hi-Flyer (19. August 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> so ziemlich jede Marzocchi ist besser als eine Boxxer, wurscht welche
> 
> sobald die neue Dorado draussen ist werd ich diese mal probieren, eure schönen Fotos haben mir da Geschmack gemacht



was mich ein wenig stört ist das gewicht von 3.350g
bin am überlegen mir ein protone air kit einzubauen.
dann wär sie ca: 600g leichter...

Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen das sie soooo gut ist, sie hat ja immerhin schon 7 jahre aufm buckel und einstell möglichkeiten wie High/Low Speed Zugstufe/Druckstufe hat sie auch nicht.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (19. August 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> sobald die neue Dorado draussen ist werd ich diese mal probieren, eure schönen Fotos haben mir da Geschmack gemacht


bis auf decals und abweiser ändert sich an der neuen aber nichts, oder?

ich bereue den kauf bis jetzt jeden fall in keinster weise


----------



## zet1 (19. August 2011)

Hi-Flyer schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen das sie soooo gut ist, sie hat ja immerhin schon 7 jahre aufm buckel und einstell möglichkeiten wie High/Low Speed Zugstufe/Druckstufe hat sie auch nicht.



allein das ist traurig, dass die konkurrenz das nicht hinbekommt ein nur annähernd so geniales ansprechverhalten und schluckfreudigkeit hinzubekommen. wenn du eine MZ fährst glaubst du dein Vorderrad klebt am Boden wie festgezurrt. jedes kleinste kieselsteinchen schuckt die 888 weg... du kannst sie aus dem Karton raus in der luft mit beiden händen leicht zusammendrücken... versuch das mal mit einer Boxxer (ausser du bist Arnold Schwarzenegger) 

definitiv der grund warum auf allen meinen bikes eine MZ ist:
Intense Socom: 888 ATA
Transition Blindside: 66 RC3 Ti
Nukeproof Mega: 55 Titanium Micro Tst
RM Slayer50: All Mountain 3 ETA
Intense Tracer: All Mountain 1 ETA TAS TST
Pivot Firebird: 66 ATA

und trotzdem probiere ich immer wieder Boxxer, Totems, Lyriks, Talas, Van, 40, oder Deville oder nun auch Dorados und vor allem die X-fusion Vengeance un auch aus... 

PS: Habe läuten hören dass bei der Dorado am Ansprechen und der Performance noch etwas verbessert werden konnte... was genau allerdings entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis... naja warten auf die Eurobike... jedenfalls das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist sicher weitaus besser als bei einer 40  definitiv.

PS: Falls jemand eine 40 will, ich hab noch eine weisse 2010er mit ungekürztem SChaft hier um 1100 EUR, neu und unmontiert also... werd ch nun doch nicht verwenden also


----------



## stylehead (27. August 2011)

kleines update:

renthal fatbar





renthal chain ring






sieht dann so aus:











vivid r2c, k9/eibach feder mit axiallagern und rwc nadellagerkit sind unterwegs. sonst gibts nicht mehr viel zu tun...schwarze felgen und sattel kommen übern winter. renthal dm, wenn er verfügbar ist.


----------



## gigo (27. August 2011)

Gutes Socom! Wie bist du mit den XT-Bremsen zufrieden und wie schwer bist du - wenn ich fragen darf... ?


----------



## geosnow (28. August 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ... jedenfalls das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist sicher weitaus besser als bei einer 40  definitiv.
> 
> PS: Falls jemand eine 40 will, ich hab noch eine weisse 2010er mit ungekürztem SChaft hier um 1100 EUR, neu und unmontiert also... werd ch nun doch nicht verwenden also



Verstehe nicht ganz. Weltweit ist die 40er billiger als die Dorado oder die WC.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. August 2011)

gigo schrieb:


> Gutes Socom! Wie bist du mit den XT-Bremsen zufrieden und wie schwer bist du - wenn ich fragen darf... ?


 
mal ein wenig offtopic: was macht dein uzzi aufbau?


----------



## zet1 (28. August 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht ganz. Weltweit ist die 40er billiger als die Dorado oder die WC.



40 rc2 kostet mittlerweile 1990 EUR (EDIT: hatte sich eine 2 zusätzlich eingeschlichen)

wc und dorado somit billiger... listenpreis meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. August 2011)

UVP 
Boxxer WC Keronite: 1853,- 
Dorado: 1595,-
Fox 40 Factory: 1978,-


----------



## geosnow (28. August 2011)

ich sagte weltweit:
fox 1600usd
wc 1700usd


----------



## gigo (28. August 2011)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> mal ein wenig offtopic: was macht dein uzzi aufbau?



Ist noch nichts passiert, muss ich gestehen  brauch noch ein paar teile, bevor es richtig losgehen kann. ergebnis wird dann hier gepostet!


----------



## zet1 (29. August 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> ich sagte weltweit:
> fox 1600usd
> wc 1700usd



das sind aber nicht die listenpreise... angebote sind natürlich was anderes, denn eine boxxer wc bekommst jetzt uch schon um unter 900 EUR!!! davon kannst nur träumen bei einer 40.

Danke San Andreas, wie man sieht also doch die Dorado die "guenstigste" 

ich finde auch dass eine boxxer nicht an jedes bike passt rein optisch, mit den duennen standrohren... geschmackssache eben wieder


----------



## geosnow (30. August 2011)

fanatik oder competive cyclist haben diese preise online. ein bisschen discount liegt auch da noch drin.


----------



## san_andreas (2. September 2011)

Nach Deutschland schicken die die FOX trotzdem nicht.


----------



## metalfreak (4. September 2011)

Habs endlich mal wieder nach Lac Blanc geschafft


----------



## geosnow (5. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nach Deutschland schicken die die FOX trotzdem nicht.



Freight Forwarder senden alles nach Deutschland. Macht Canyon bestimmt nicht anders.


----------



## cubebiker (5. September 2011)

Hast du solche Forwarder schon benutzt? Ich schon
Und was die an Schotter verlangen ist alles andere als Sparsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (5. September 2011)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Hast du solche Forwarder schon benutzt? Ich schon
> Und was die an Schotter verlangen ist alles andere als Sparsam...



Shipping in Amerika ist idR umsonst. Und ein Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder etwa USD 200.--.

Extras kosten bei den Forwarder relativ viel, aber bereits verpackte Ware weiterleiten kostet nur ein paar $. 

In den USA mit Porto und MwSt. kriege ich zwei Fox 40 zum Preis einer Fox 40 in der Schweiz. 

Wobei gerade Intense Schweiz nicht dumm ist. Die passen die Preise für die Schweiz immer wieder an und sind schlussendlich etwa 10% teurer, dafür han man den Service beim Fachhändler.   Mein Tracer habe ich auch in der Schweiz gekauft.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (7. September 2011)

Und hier mal im Touren-Modus. Die 1000hm hab ich dann abends aber doch irgendwie gemerkt. Bergab geht's besser!


----------



## zet1 (7. September 2011)

geosnow schrieb:


> Wobei gerade Intense Schweiz nicht dumm ist. Die passen die Preise für die Schweiz immer wieder an und sind schlussendlich etwa 10% teurer, dafür han man den Service beim Fachhändler.   Mein Tracer habe ich auch in der Schweiz gekauft.



Wollte ich gerade sagen.. heutzutage ist Garantie und Gewährleistung extrem wichtig, sonst kanns schnell sehr teuer werden.. vor allem bei Gabeln, Dämpfer, variablen Sattelstützen und Bremsen geht schneller was defekt als einem lieb ist, egal welcher Hersteller... fast alle Teile haben nämlich leider Seriennummern ujnd dann ist Sense mit Garantie hierzulande 

Irgendwie aber auch logisch...


----------



## werwurm (7. September 2011)

habe auch meinen M9 sowie tracer hier lokal gekauft ... und es ist im endeffekt nicht teurer gewesen als aus usa zu kaufen und gebühren zu bezahlen .... M9 für 3200 und tracer für 2100 - da kann man nicht meckern ...


----------



## Soulbrother (7. September 2011)




----------



## Snevern (8. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (10. September 2011)

wollte mir auch erst meins in grün bestellen. aber ich war mir unklar wie das mit den roten felgen aussieht. gefällt mir


----------



## zet1 (10. September 2011)

ja hat was, nur die weissen grisse würde ich nicht verbauen, aber eben geschmackssache.

rot grün is mal was anderes und hat wiedererkennungswert. :top:


----------



## Christiaan (12. September 2011)

so, ohne intense kann naturlich nicht, also mal ein 2011 Tazer VP FRO mit matching blue Hope X2 Bremsne geholt


----------



## enduro pro (12. September 2011)

my new ride......


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. September 2011)

Großartig. Wirst du viel Spaß mit haben!


----------



## Jester (13. September 2011)

mach dir eine versenkbare sattelstütze dran. die sind zwar schwer aber ich will nix anderes mehr am socom außer ne andere gabel. finds sau praktisch auf den wegen zu trails und strecken einfach den sattel hoch und wenns berg abgeht, ohne anhalten runter damit und ab durch die mitte.


----------



## michi3 (13. September 2011)

Christiaan schrieb:


> so, ohne intense kann naturlich nicht, also mal ein 2011 Tazer VP FRO mit matching blue Hope X2 Bremsne geholt


 
traumhaft


----------



## hotroder (14. September 2011)




----------



## ENDURISM (14. September 2011)

hey 
fahr 951 und wollt mal fragen ob ihr irgendwas wisst von wegen man sollte keine 175er kurbeln aus konstruktionstechnischen gründen fahren??? hab nirgendwo etwas gefunden, außer eben über des ss2.

war letztens in lacblanc und hab jetzt an der linken oberen kettenstrebe nen kratzer der sehr danach aussieht als ob durch die kurbel verursacht wurde...sollte aber unproblematisch sein, hoff ich

vielen dank für die hilfe 

ps.: bild kommt demnächst


----------



## Shocker (14. September 2011)

duch das tiefe Tretlager raten wir ganz klar zu 165er kurbeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MT3ike (15. September 2011)

ENDURISM schrieb:


> hey
> fahr 951 und wollt mal fragen ob ihr irgendwas wisst von wegen man sollte keine 175er kurbeln aus konstruktionstechnischen gründen fahren??? hab nirgendwo etwas gefunden, außer eben über des ss2.
> 
> war letztens in lacblanc und hab jetzt an der linken oberen kettenstrebe nen kratzer der sehr danach aussieht als ob durch die kurbel verursacht wurde...sollte aber unproblematisch sein, hoff ich
> ...



Ich war das gesammte lezte Jahr mit ner 175 saint unterwegs und hatte keine konstruktionstechnische Probleme. Hab lediglich auf 165 gewechselt, um weniger Aufsetzer auf dem Kurbelarm zu haben.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. September 2011)

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken auf 165 zu wechseln. Wie dolle macht sich denn der kürzere Arm beim Pedalieren bemerkbar, insb. bergauf?


----------



## cubebiker (15. September 2011)

Mein Tracer kurz vorm Aufstieg heute morgen...


----------



## Kuwahades (15. September 2011)

die Farbe ist echt der Knaller !


----------



## chrisophren (15. September 2011)

Rumdum geil des Tracer!


----------



## craysor (16. September 2011)

mein spider fro ist jetzt auch fertig. macht spass das gerät.

wenn ich verstanden habe wie man ein bild aus dem album hochlädt werde ich es sofort machen!


----------



## enduro pro (16. September 2011)

bei meinem slope style 1 flext der hinterbau recht stark... lager sind alle fest und i.o.

ist das normal bei intense???


----------



## °Fahreinheit (16. September 2011)

Ja der Hinterbau ist sehr weich. Eine 135x12mm Steckachse hat bei mir aber sehr gut Abhilfe geschaffen. Mit Schnellspanner ist es wirklich weich.


----------



## zet1 (16. September 2011)

kommt auf das gewicht drauf an, aber stimme zu, einfach eine Schnellspannsteckachse verwenden und fertig, generell bei den Modellen auch mit normalen 10mm Ausfallenden...

mein socom hat nun auch eine 12mm Schnellspannsteckachse verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craysor (16. September 2011)

hier sollte es jetzt sein....


----------



## Freerider_01 (21. September 2011)

Hi
Sorry für OT, weiß aber nicht wo ich sonst fragen soll.
hab eine Frage zum M6 FRO. 
Das Bike hat ja doch recht viel Federweg. Fährt es sich wie ein Bügeleisen oder lässt es sich leicht springen damit bzw. ist es verspielt?


----------



## san_andreas (21. September 2011)

Eher Bügeleisen.


----------



## alex-66 (28. September 2011)

Mein M9 ist auch fertig und am Wochenende in WiBe den Hang runtergeprüggelt, supergeil...
Nochmal Thanks an Flo... hast mir das Weekend gerettet.






PS: "JA" ich kann die Schwerkraft überlisten mit Photoshop


----------



## doppelkorn (28. September 2011)

alle räder wieder fit geschraubt 

das kleine






das mittlere






und das große


----------



## °Fahreinheit (28. September 2011)

Das ist ja eine ganz nette Sammlung. Gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (28. September 2011)

wenn er jetzt noch alle Silberpfeile hat wie im Hintergrund, fall ich auf die Knie


----------



## doppelkorn (29. September 2011)

haha, wenn ich die in echt hätte und nicht nur auf der wand würd ich nicht radfahren sondern klassiker fahren


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

Sagtmal, als angehender Intense (Carbine) Besitzer hab ich ein paar Fragen:

wie schauts bei den Intense mit Lagerwechsel am Hinterbau aus, bzw. der Haltbarkeit der Lager. Schlagen die schnell aus? Kann man alles selbst machen?

Bei meinem GT Sanction wars sehr einfach, halbe Stunde und alle Lager mit geringem Aufwand gewechselt.

Das schwarze Tracer ist einfach nur genial, saustark


----------



## °Fahreinheit (30. September 2011)

Ähnliche Frage: Meine Lager am SS scheinen inzwischen (nach 4 Saisons) mal langsam verschlissen zu sein. Die Buchsen auch. Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Beschreibung, wie mal die Lager am besten aus-/einbaut bzw. welche Lager ich am besten verwendet?
Ich weiß, nicht der 100%passige Thread, aber hier tummeln sich ja alle 
Danke schon mal.


----------



## shylock (1. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal mein Uzzi SL.Nicht neu,macht aber noch keinen alten Eindruck und mit der Vanilla vorn ist das Fahrwerk schwer zu toppen.

Saludos


----------



## zet1 (1. Oktober 2011)

wahnsinn... eine dualcontrol schaltung, dass es die noch gibt!? der grösste mist den ich je erlebt habe... und die bontrager reifen solltest du auch mal tauschen gegen aktuelle... zb Hans Dampf, oder Mountain King II...

sag wie lang is denn dein vorbau? 130mm? da lenkst du ja wie ein Lkw?

aber hauptsache es macht dir spass...is ja schon fast eine rarität das teil


----------



## shylock (2. Oktober 2011)

...Jeder mag es halt anders,der Vorbau hat nachgemessen (VRO) 100 mm,so,wie er montiert ist.Bei den Bergen hier hat man gern mal etwas Druck auf dem Vorderrad.
Die Bontrager(mit Tubeless-kit) finde ich ziemlich aktuell und problemfrei,außerdem,Schwalbe und Conti fährt fast jeder,was heutzutage nichts mehr über das Produkt aussagt.
Tatsächlich habe ich den Rahmen noch nie in freier Wildbahn gesehen....hier tummeln sich meist Cube und Specialized....


----------



## iRider (2. Oktober 2011)

shylock schrieb:


>



Wunderschönes Bike!


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Oktober 2011)

Kumpel von mir hat die auch noch im Einsatz SL und SLX Uzzi


----------



## lassereinböng (4. Oktober 2011)

mal geputzt...






[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (4. Oktober 2011)

wie fährt sich der vivid air?

ich spekuliere auf den CCDB Air!!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. Oktober 2011)

Schick. Ist das die 3-fach Kurbel oder 2fach mit Shiftrings? Erkennt man schlecht. Ich habe gerade die XC auch im Auge.
Danke!


----------



## lassereinböng (5. Oktober 2011)

@zet1: prima fährt der sich. im vergleich zum dhx 4 eine offenbarung.

@°Fahreinheit: ich fahre die kurbel 2 fach mit shiftring


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## san_andreas (17. Oktober 2011)

Besser gehts nicht !

Was wiegt die Easton-Stütze ?


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Doch, geht besser, mit schwarzen Rädern. Aber sonst sehr genial.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Oktober 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Easton-Stütze ?



400mm/200g... 





...bzw. gekürzt auf 300mm/163g


----------



## Deleted 10349 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir auch mal wieder was neues gegöhnt und heute bei sonnigen 17Grädchen die Jungfern-Fahrt gemacht ... yeah 






Tracer2 large mit Marzocchi 55 RC3 Ti und Fox RP23
ChrisKing Headset und Naben
XTR Trail Bremsen 203/180
XT Antrieb mit XTR Shifter und Kurbel
Thomson Sattelstütze und Vorbau
Easton Haven Alu Lenker
Crank Brothers Mallet2 Pedale


----------



## Matte (18. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisophren (19. Oktober 2011)

Richtig geiles Teil


----------



## Hans (19. Oktober 2011)

Schöne bikes hier 

Bin Ende der Woche auch Besitzer eines Tracer Rahmens - hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft. 

Da der Rahmen in Raw ist, und ich auch im Winter viel damit unterwegs bin, wollte ich mal fragen, ob man den Rahmen irgenwie schützen soll ( Silikonspray, Einwachsen oder ähnliches - oder gleich mit Klarlack lackieren  ) - oder ist das nicht nötig ?

Danke und schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gut das Tracer.

Wie grosst bist Du, bzw. Frage an die Allgemeinheit: passt L für 1,87m Grösse?


----------



## cubebiker (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ich habe auch ein L und bin 1,87.
Das L sitzt perfekt. Aber ist eher auf der kompakten Seite. 
Würde aber keine andere Grösse wollen


----------



## chrisophren (19. Oktober 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Schöne bikes hier
> 
> Bin Ende der Woche auch Besitzer eines Tracer Rahmens - hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft.
> 
> ...



Hey, sollte eig kein Problem sein, ich würde allerdings nach dem fahren immer das Bike sauber machen, zumindest wenn Du Gefahr läufst mit Streusalz in Kontakt gekommen zu sein, denn dem trau ich nicht so recht, wenn das da ewig auf den blanken Alu klebt, ob es nicht doch ein paar deutliche Spuren hinterlässt. Ansonsten bekommt raw mit der Zeit halt neue Flecken oder die Farbe ändert sich ein bissl (Dreck,etc). Schadet ihm aber nicht und macht ja meiner Meinung nach den Reiz von raw aus. 

Aber vlt gibt's hier noch Leute die mehr Erfahrung mit raw und Winterbiken haben, die mögen mich dann doch bitte korrigieren.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (19. Oktober 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sehr gut das Tracer.
> 
> Wie grosst bist Du, bzw. Frage an die Allgemeinheit: passt L für 1,87m Grösse?



Bin 1.88 und fahre das L (19") ist schön kompakt, passt mir perfekt.

Nochwas zum "works":
Das ist mein zweites Intense-Bike in raw und die Oberfläche ist unkomplizierter als gedacht. Klar es verändert sich über die Zeit, aber das fand/finde ich recht reizvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MöchtegernFreak (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal meins. Nicht gerade die besten Bilder.
Bis vor kurzem noch mit einer schwarzen Kashima 40.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Rad. An der 888 stören mich nur die glänzenden Standrohre.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke, ja ich weiss, die 40 hat optisch um einiges besser ins Rad gepasst, allerdings hat die nur Probleme gemacht (Knarzen, Knacken, Klappern), die 888 ist vie viel schöner von der Performance und seitdem ich die drin habe ist das Rad absolut leise, selbst bei totalem Wurzelgeballer, genau so wie ich es wollte.

Ich meine ich hätte mal eine 888 mit Kashima und schwarzen Tauchrohren gesehen?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja, die fährt das CRC Team:











Meine Fox 40 von 2010 klappert nicht, knarzt nicht und knackt auch nicht. Das Klappern ist übrigens mit Schrumpfschlauch in 2 Min behoben.
Ich würde auch mal eine 888 ausprobieren, aber nicht solange Cosmic hier Vertrieb und Service macht. Beim Kollegen war die 888 dort einfach mal ein halbes Jahr im Service verschwunden.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab n Spezialist der mir die Gabel serviced. Hab die schon eine Saison im Demo gefahren und bisher null Probleme.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob man die Gabeln des CRC Team nächstes Jahr in serie bekommt  wäre sicher eine feine  Sache


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2011)

Laut Mister evil bekommt man die 888 über jeden Händler auf Wunsch ohne Aufpreis mit schwarzen Tauchrohren.


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (20. Oktober 2011)

Die aktuelle 2011er? Ich habe eine 2010er, gabs das da auch schon?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Oktober 2011)

Mal evil fragen.


----------



## Endless86 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich find die 888 optisch auch nicht so toll. aber ich werd mir wohl auch eine im winter rein schrauben. der performance ist einfach top


----------



## MöchtegernFreak (22. Oktober 2011)

Funktion geht eben vor Optik, finde die jetzt gar nicht mal so schlimm, wäre nur cool wenn es farblich etwas mehr Auswahl hätte (z.B. Schwarze, Weiße, oder Anthrazit Tauchrohre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## werwurm (22. Oktober 2011)

Da langsam alle Parks zu haben, muss man verstärkt selber pedalieren.


----------



## DHSean (23. Oktober 2011)

im goldenen herbst


----------



## Hans (23. Oktober 2011)

sehr schön - mein Tracer sollte kommende Woche kommen - bin schon gespannt.

Frage zum Ardent vorne: ist das der 2,4er und wie bist Du zufrieden ?

will den evtl. mit dem Crossmark hinten nächsten Sommer fahren.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## DHSean (23. Oktober 2011)

gute wahl! ist ein 2,2er ardent, bin sehr zufrieden damit. erst auf echt matschigem untergrund wird der grip schlecht.


----------



## xcbiker88 (26. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne andere perspektive


----------



## alex-66 (26. Oktober 2011)

kannst du bei Intense sicher unter Garantie laufen lassen


----------



## hacke242 (26. Oktober 2011)

...es war sicherlich der nette obstbauer, der gesagt hat: "oh verzeihung! das tut mir leid, ich habe nicht mitbekommen, dass du dein rad unter mein rad gelegt hast. ich kauf dir rasch ein neues m9."

so war es doch oder?


----------



## mathis2 (26. Oktober 2011)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!
erklär ma dem Obstbauern was ein M9 Frame kostet,****


----------



## zet1 (27. Oktober 2011)

und das hat es nicht ausgehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach Du *******. kann man nur die Daumen drücken, daß da jemand eine private Haftpflicht besitzt


----------



## zet1 (27. Oktober 2011)

sonst bekommst halt die nächsten 10 jahre gratis appelsaft


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Oktober 2011)

Fürn Appelsaft kann man sich aber auch kein neues M9 kaufen


----------



## bentho (3. November 2011)

was sucht ein m9 auf einer obstwiese???


----------



## Downhoehl (5. November 2011)

Ich seh da irgendwie nur ein M6 und kein M9....


----------



## christ (9. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katzenjammer (9. November 2011)

Ein kurzer "handyshot" vom neuen gefährt, teilweise noch parts vom alten Bike, nach dem motto: Hauptsache es rollt erstmal


----------



## bachmayeah (9. November 2011)

so muss das schnucki  ... sonst alles fit bei dir?


----------



## Katzenjammer (9. November 2011)

ja sicher , nach ein paar jahren abstinenz, back in the saddle again.

Ein 951 habe ich auch noch in der mache, dann kanns bal wieder losgayn


----------



## bachmayeah (10. November 2011)

dann geht nächstes jahr wieder ein date in winteberg oder mal nach willingen..


----------



## Katzenjammer (11. November 2011)

Jep, und oder vorher mal ein enduro töurchen ...


----------



## ActionGourmet (13. November 2011)

Da ich jetzt auch "Mitglied" dieser exklusiven Gemeinde bin, hier my new ride:




Geändert werden noch: Kettenblatt (Carbocage rot/schwarz mit roten Schrauben) und andere (titan-) Feder und die Gabel bekommt noch farblich angepasste Decals


----------



## zet1 (13. November 2011)

sehr schön!

Was ist das für ein LRS.. ein Customsatz von der B*ikeinsel etwa? .. SUpra D oder 30? Welche Naben?


----------



## ActionGourmet (13. November 2011)

Erstmal Danke

Custom: Hope pro II mit Alex SupraD silberne Speichen und schwarze Alunippel

Shop: Vertical Ride


----------



## ActionGourmet (13. November 2011)

Partliste:
Schaltung komplett X0
Bremse X0
Naben Hope
Felgen Alex SupraD
LG+
SplitSecond Pedalen + Vorbau
Race Face Lenker
Boxxer WC 2011 (Sollen noch grün/rote Decals drauf)
SDG Alloy Stütze und I-Fly (SH)
CC DB
Descendante Kurbel
Dura-Ace Kasette
So wie es da steht 17,01kg


----------



## fully-fahrer (13. November 2011)

Intense Uzzi VP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex-66 (13. November 2011)

meins nach geilem nightride dank lupine


----------



## gigo (13. November 2011)

Schönes M9! Sieht dem vom Soulbrother recht ähnlich, was aber ja absolut kein Fehler ist!


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2011)

Sehr geiles M9 !


----------



## KP-99 (17. November 2011)

Hier dann mal mein Intense SS, mit dem ich bisher sehr zufrieden bin.

Der Ausdruck "aggressive Trail Bike" trifft die Charakteristik ziemlich gut! 

Hier übrigens mit sehr haltbarem und recht schweren Park-/Winterlaufradsatz! Für den Sommer habe ich etwas Leichteres!
























Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## Downhill Lucki (17. November 2011)

schön! das gefällt mir schon besser! nur der sattel ist noch etwas zu wuchtig!


----------



## KP-99 (17. November 2011)

@Lucki:

Da ist schon ein schwarzer, flacher bestellt.

Kommt vielleicht noch diese Woche.


----------



## zet1 (17. November 2011)

hier das neue meiner Freundin, habs schon im 29" Thread gepostet auch 





Gewicht wie am Bild mit Flatpedals und KindShock 12,8kg


----------



## Matte (17. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Farbe, der Rahmen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2011)

Ja, die Farbe ist super. So kleine 29er sind halt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (18. November 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ja, die Farbe ist super. So kleine 29er sind halt etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Seh ich genauso. Warum für eine kleine Lady einen grossen 29er? Ansonsten sehr schönes Bike.


----------



## Kuwahades (18. November 2011)

für die Freundin macht das doch Sinn, wenn man selber 26" fährt und ordentlichen Vortrieb hat ?


----------



## zet1 (18. November 2011)

also ich war auch eher skeptisch vorher was 29" betrifft, genauso wie ihr anscheinend.

ch finde nicht dass der Spider29 in M mit den 29 Rädern mickymausoptik hat, ich finde ihn sehr ansprechend und nicht auffallend unproportional.

Meine Freundin is 173cm, also nicht wirklich klein 

Ich muss sagen, ein 29 hat schon was, das Teil macht mit wenig federweg Sachen die man mit 140er All Mountain nicht machen kann in der Form, is was anderes und wenn man das mal probiert hat... das hat schon was...

ich hab für mich noch ein Niner WFO angelacht mit 140mm, das Teil ist echt krass... im Sitzen über einen 1m Drop "drüberrollen" schon fast.

Ich habs aber eher gekauft für sie, weils ihr auf der Messe einfach sooo gefallen hat... wie sagt man? HAPPY WIFE - HAPPY LIFE


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2011)

Habe überhaupt nix gegen 29. Liebäugle gerade sehr mit einem Stumpi Carbon HT. Aber die Rahmen schauen halt erst in größeren Größen "gut" im gewohnten Sinn aus.
Das Niner ist richtig geil !
Da bin ich auf deinen Aufbau gespannt !


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. November 2011)

Wo wir das Thema schon am Wickel haben. Richtig gutes 29er...


----------



## TigersClaw (18. November 2011)

Verdammt Luke, Du hast Recht. In der Farbe hab ich auch bald eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2011)

Intense-Corratec ?


----------



## TigersClaw (18. November 2011)

Nein, Carbine


----------



## gabs (19. November 2011)




----------



## MT3ike (19. November 2011)

gabs schrieb:


>



Schwarze Felgen würden dem M6 besser stehen


----------



## gabs (19. November 2011)

kommen noch (ex823) mit einer speziellen nabe (hoffentlich)  

war letztes we. in kohlern. 1 platten pro abfahrt gehen einfach gar nicht  

tubtelss nix anderes


----------



## zet1 (19. November 2011)

sind das die advantage drauf? die sind wahrscheinlich zu dünn denke ich...

gut passen würden die Intense Reifen... wenn schon denn schon.. bei der B*keinsel um nur 19 EUR pro Stück zb! momentan... 

das oben gepostete schwarze HT von Intense braucht wahrscheinlich eine 45cm Stütze bei grösseren Fahrern 
gefällt mir nicht und ist auch untypisch für Intense in dieser Formgebung... wääääh schiach

@ san andreas:
siehe hier, so isses geworden fürs erste mal das Niner WFO, kam so vom shop asl testbike... aber gehört hier nicht rein ins intense forum:


----------



## chrisophren (20. November 2011)

Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe?
Schaut des nur so aus, oder ist das echt so ein übles Vierkantoberrohr?


----------



## zet1 (20. November 2011)

ist ein L.. Rahmen ist saustabil, gibts auch mit 150x12 Steckachse,also wie bei einem DH'ler.. hab ein Video gemacht gestern bei einer Ausfahrt, ist aber nicht so spektakulär leider, da nur mit Helmkamera gefilmt, drum sieht man nicht wie gut das teil in technischen und auch Speed passagen geht.

Also ich kann euch nur mal anraten zb Tracer 29 (um auf INtense zurückzukommen)  zu testen...


----------



## geosnow (20. November 2011)

Ein 29er HT sieht besser aus, als ein 29er Fully.


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2011)

finale version für 2011....









nächstes jahr gibt's dann ne neue schaltung und neue bremsen, vielleicht auch noch leichtere laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (22. November 2011)

schaut schick aus. was ist das denn für ein lenkervorbau?


----------



## gabs (22. November 2011)

ich tippe auf spank

http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=33&tid=1


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. November 2011)

Der Sattel ist echt häßlich, der Rest ein Obertraum


----------



## KP-99 (22. November 2011)

Schön ist es geworden.

Hast du einen Angleset drin?


----------



## enduro pro (22. November 2011)

na, über den sattel sollte man nur im "porn" thread streiten  das ding muß fahrbar sein und da ist der syncros sehr gut...er paßt halt gut zum hinterteil 

angleset??? nö, ich angele nicht  ist ne 175ger gabel mit, die paßt schön rein...

dank für's lob, macht höllen spaß der hobel...und nächstes jahr wird er noch schöner, vielleicht probiere ich auch mal nen SLR oder so  

ach ja, vorbau ist tatsächlich ein spank, kommt die front schön runter und er ist sehr "filegran" und "kurz" und das wollte ich so...kann man drüber lästern weil spank aber das teil funzt und sieht gut aus...forums code hin oder her...


----------



## Luke-VTT (22. November 2011)

enduro pro schrieb:


> na, über den sattel sollte man nur im "porn" thread streiten  das ding muß fahrbar sein und da ist der syncros sehr gut...er paßt halt gut zum hinterteil



 recht haste!


----------



## Jester (22. November 2011)

verstehe die diskussion nicht. du musst doch drauf sitzen können. deshalb hab ich auf meinem socom auch so einen glump sattel.


----------



## Crak (22. November 2011)

Hey jungs, 
falls einer von euch noch ein Intense sucht. Meine beiden stehen zum verkauf im Dezember. Alles kann einzeln erhalten werden. 
Hier Bilder: 











M9 ist jetzt mit 2012er Fox 40.


----------



## fully-fahrer (22. November 2011)

Der CCDB auch einzeln abzugeben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (22. November 2011)

haha...da hast du es gerade geschafft das einzige Teil zu finden was nicht einzeln gehen sollte. Dämpfer und Angleset sollten schon mit dem Rahmen gehen.


----------



## Daniöl (22. November 2011)

Was kommt als nächstes? Was aus Carbon?


----------



## Crak (22. November 2011)

nichts. Erstmal Panama angesagt. Mal gucken ob ich danach nochmal kurz nach Whistler ziehe und mir dann was gönne.


----------



## gigo (22. November 2011)

Nur aus Interesse: was machst du eigtl. beruflich? Man könnte ja glatt neidisch werden


----------



## Crak (22. November 2011)

International Hotel and Business Management...zZ abet noch am studieren...jetzt aber genug off topic sonst meckert noch jemand.


----------



## alex-66 (25. November 2011)

@crak: kommst a bisserl spät mit deinem Angebot habe mir diese kombi gerade komplett zusammengestellt und gebaut, außer das mein m9 rot ist 
mein tracer 2 steht noch mit allen einzelteilen im keller, hab mir am wochenende die schulter gesprengt muss heute zum CT und hoffe auf eine positive Diagnose, gebrochen ist zumindest erstmal nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathis2 (7. Dezember 2011)




----------



## ActionGourmet (7. Dezember 2011)

Fehlt noch ne KeFü und ne autom. Sattelstütze dann richtig geil!


----------



## mathis2 (7. Dezember 2011)

ich wart auf das Bionicon V02 Guide Teil,kommt im Januar raus dann wärs fertsch


----------



## metalfreak (10. Dezember 2011)

jaja die langeweile...

wechselt morgen den besitzer


----------



## Endless86 (10. Dezember 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> jaja die langeweile...
> 
> wechselt morgen den besitzer



bist du in dem rahmen schonmal eine andere gabel gefahren? die dorado hat ja eine etwas höhere einbauhöhe wie die anderen gabeln. wie passt die dorado so zum rahmen?
kann mich im moment nicht so recht entscheiden was nächstes jahr für eine gabel in mein 951 rein kommen soll. boxxer und fox 40 will ich nicht. hatte mich eigentlich schon auf die neue 888 rc3 evo v2 eingeschossen aber die nachrichten von MZ sind ja momentan nicht so super.


----------



## zet1 (10. Dezember 2011)

wieso, wo liegt bei Mz das Problem? ... ausser bei einigen unverbesserlichen schlechtmachen in foren??? ich fahr seit jahren ausschliesslich MZ (66 ATA, 888 ATA, 66 RC3ti, 55RC3ti, Allmountain 1 und 2 ETA, Z1 RC2 ETA... allesamt "bomber"haft problemlos


----------



## san_andreas (10. Dezember 2011)

Bin kein Schlechtmacher, aber die 66 ATA war ja das letzte Glump.


----------



## metalfreak (10. Dezember 2011)

Hatte schon einige Gabeln drin: 2007 MZ 888 SL ATA, 2008 RS Boxxer, 2010 RS Boxxer Team, 2010 Kowa 200 SX und die Dorado

Fand die Einbauhöhe gut. Hier noch ein paar Bilder mit den ganzen Gabeln: http://metalfreak.pinkbike.com/album/My-Bikes/


----------



## TigersClaw (10. Dezember 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> wieso, wo liegt bei Mz das Problem? ...



Das Problem ist, das MZ wohl so gut wie pleite ist.

Das schwarze 951 sieht einfach nur böse aus, sehr genial


----------



## zet1 (10. Dezember 2011)

ach du schei..e. daher bekommt man die gabeln fast nirgendwo daher... 

naja, da muss ich aber sagen, dass schon auch die foren und weitverbreiteten meinungen dass mz eine schlechte qualität liefern, auch dran schuld sind, denn daher fahren ja kaum welche mz... und wenn ich an die tatsächliche qualität von roch shox gabeln denke generell, da kann ich nur lachen.... meine Mz tun ALLE noch ihren dienst, auch nach jahren, ohne ausgeschlagenen buchsen, undichten teilen und kaputten dämpfungskartuschen und absenkfunktionen, oder fehlenden schmierölen usw 

schade schade... wenn der ruf mal runiniert lebt sichs ungeniert... in dem fall nicht zutreffend 

aber auch Race Face war pleite, und Syncros, und Cannondale, und GT ... alle wieder dick da inzwischen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michunddich (10. Dezember 2011)

STEHT ZUM VERKAUF BEREIT


----------



## enemy111 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo.
Habt ihr das gleiche "Phänomen" beim 951:
wenn ihr eure Kurbel dreht, ist zwischen dem unteren Ende der Kurbel (Pedalgewinde) und obere Schwinge des Hinterbaus max. 1-2mm Luft? 
Gruß, Ben


----------



## Michunddich (11. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ja.


----------



## Endless86 (11. Dezember 2011)

und wenn du in der richtigen kurbelstellung hinfällst gibts ne delle im hinterbau


----------



## deimudder (11. Dezember 2011)

Aha. Jetzt kann ich mir die Delle erklären


----------



## ActionGourmet (11. Dezember 2011)

so soweit mal fertig: Gabeldecals und Carbocage-Kettenblatt neu 
Mit oder ohne M9fro-Schriftzug besser?


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Dezember 2011)

Mit, lass den Schriftzug drauf.


----------



## 8664 (11. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön, decals sein lassen!


----------



## fabs8 (11. Dezember 2011)

M9 FRO runter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (11. Dezember 2011)

wären die felgen richtig rot, wäre es schick. für den perfekten jameica-look fehlt allerdings noch ein gisschen gelb

lass den schriftzug dran!!!


----------



## 8664 (12. Dezember 2011)

oder ein gelber deemax!!


----------



## Jester (12. Dezember 2011)

8664 schrieb:


> oder ein gelber deemax!!



und dazu ein rotes boxxer casting?


----------



## Rotwild85 (12. Dezember 2011)

M9 drauf lassen! Sieht so echt geil aus, auch wenn die Felgen irgendwie nen leichten Pink stich haben!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2011)

"FRO" wegmachen und das "Vertical Ride" Dingens.


----------



## Single (12. Dezember 2011)

Meine böse Sch***** :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (12. Dezember 2011)

Mit schwarzen Rädern würde es noch viel böser aussehen 

Was findet ihr alle an den Deemax, die sind doch echt mal 0815.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2011)

Bli, bla, blub.
@Singe: wie immer: geil !


----------



## Single (12. Dezember 2011)

Das neue wird besser


----------



## zet1 (12. Dezember 2011)

goldene supra D wären halt mal klasse 

aber schöne M9 hier! wo habt ihr die denn alle her plötzlich...

PS: Warum muss ein Bike böse aussehen? Wenns der Rider ist, reichts ja schon oder?


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. Dezember 2011)

Dein M9 finde ich super. Ich bin nur kein Fan der Demax, da zu teuer und verhältnimäßig schlechte Qualität. 

Danke mal für Eure Meinungen zu meinem M9. Das Vertical-Ride Dingens ist a. für den Shop (kenne den Besitzer sehr gut) und b. damit die Kettenstrebe nicht so gedroschen wird. 

Gewicht 16,8kg 

Was wiegt Deins Single?


----------



## ActionGourmet (12. Dezember 2011)

Goldene Laufräder fände ich auch porn. Geile Idee


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2011)

Gold ist nur in Barren schön. Auf keinen Fall aber am Rad.

Für meine Deemax habe ich knapp die Hälfte gezahlt und den Service kenn' ich auch. Ist mir wurscht, wenn was kaputt geht.
Und die, die ich kenne, die immer auf die Deemax schimpfen, haben ihre einfach nicht gepflegt, weder zentriert, noch die Naben regelmäßig gepflegt.

Und meiner Erfahrung nach funktionieren nur Mavic Felgen zuverlässig mit UST Reifen. Deshalb bleibe ich bei Mavic.


----------



## Single (12. Dezember 2011)

Meins wiegt round about 18 Kilogramm.
Wollte mal was "schwereres". Das leicht kommt 12/13 an Start 
Deemax + Mp3 Versicherung = Single glücklich 
Die werden einfach kaputt gemoscht, scheiß egal was passiert


----------



## iRider (12. Dezember 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was findet ihr alle an den Deemax, die sind doch echt mal 0815.



Wenn Mavic endlich die Deemax Ultimate Felge als 821 rausbringen würde dann würden ganz viele Leute sich selber Laufräder bauen. Momentan ist der Komplettlaufradsatz leider der einzige Weg eine perfekte, superleichte UST DH-Felge zu bekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Dezember 2011)

Kannst sie ja als Ersatzteil einzeln bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild85 (12. Dezember 2011)

@Single: Eines der schönsten M9!
Ist echt nen hammergeiles Bike


----------



## gabs (12. Dezember 2011)

na dann her damit =)


----------



## numinisflo (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Rad ist pervers geil. Man kann es nicht anders ausdrücken.

Bestes M9.


----------



## enemy111 (12. Dezember 2011)

@single: ist das rad noch nagelneu?

das mit dem 951er Hinterbau und der Delle ist echt .. naja.
mal gucken, ob ich noch eine alternative finde. werde wohl mal die dicke einzelner kurbeln vergleichen und vor allem in anbetracht zum anstand zur Schwinge genauer gucken.
truvativ hussefelt muss eh langsam mal getauscht werden.


----------



## Single (12. Dezember 2011)

Auf den Fotos wird das Rad immer nagelneu bleiben, mache nicht jeden tag nen neues xD
Wird benutzt kein scheiß


----------



## enemy111 (12. Dezember 2011)

Single schrieb:


> Auf den Fotos wird das Rad immer nagelneu bleiben, mache nicht jeden tag nen neues xD
> Wird benutzt kein scheiß



 das wollte ich hören.


----------



## alex-66 (12. Dezember 2011)

Michunddich schrieb:


> STEHT ZUM VERKAUF BEREIT



komische Bremsleitungsverlegung an der Gabel 

@single: da hast du voll ins schwarze getroffen  geiles Gerät und lass die Felgen dran !!!


----------



## Single (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Rad bleibt auch so


----------



## Endless86 (13. Dezember 2011)

enemy111 schrieb:


> @single: ist das rad noch nagelneu?
> 
> das mit dem 951er Hinterbau und der Delle ist echt .. naja.
> mal gucken, ob ich noch eine alternative finde. werde wohl mal die dicke einzelner kurbeln vergleichen und vor allem in anbetracht zum anstand zur Schwinge genauer gucken.
> truvativ hussefelt muss eh langsam mal getauscht werden.



eigentlich stört auch nur die äußerste ecke der kurbel. ich hab bei meiner descendant einfach ein paar mm schräg abgefeilt und hab jetzt 5mm luft. das sollte reichen. vorher waren es nur 2 und außerdem hatte ich zu dem zeitpunkt glaub ich auch noch das scheiß gxp innenlager drin was nach 2 tagen seitliches spiel hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enemy111 (13. Dezember 2011)

Endless86 schrieb:


> eigentlich stört auch nur die äußerste ecke der kurbel. ich hab bei meiner descendant einfach ein paar mm schräg abgefeilt und hab jetzt 5mm luft. das sollte reichen. vorher waren es nur 2 und außerdem hatte ich zu dem zeitpunkt glaub ich auch noch das scheiß gxp innenlager drin was nach 2 tagen seitliches spiel hatte.




das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, nur will ich nicht irgendwann deswegen einen riss an der stelle zum pedalgewinde haben.. naja ich guck einfach mal und poste dann, wie ich mich entschieden habe.


----------



## Endless86 (13. Dezember 2011)

ich find das eigentlich unbedenklich. ich werd mal ein foto machen wenn meine kurbel wieder din ist


----------



## iRider (13. Dezember 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kannst sie ja als Ersatzteil einzeln bestellen.



Dann musste aber auch die Speichen mitbestellen um die Nippel zu bekommen, was die Sache finanziell uninteressant macht.


----------



## san_andreas (14. Dezember 2011)

Sind nicht die Nippel bei den Speichen dabei ? Das war doch bei den 823ern so.


----------



## zet1 (20. Dezember 2011)

mein nächstes... für die freundin 
und ihr jetziges tracer in signalblue geht nun hier auf den gebrauchtmarkt...


----------



## MoNu (20. Dezember 2011)

Habe mein Intense 951 mal wieder fit gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (20. Dezember 2011)

extrem schön!


----------



## mathis2 (20. Dezember 2011)

saugeil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabs (20. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön! evolver passt ins gesamtbild erstaunich gut rein


----------



## Daniöl (20. Dezember 2011)

sehr gut!


----------



## njoerd (20. Dezember 2011)

Top Gefährt


----------



## san_andreas (21. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt mir auch sehr !


----------



## Crak (21. Dezember 2011)

singles M9 ist sick...moritz 951 sowieso!


----------



## zet1 (21. Dezember 2011)

ausser 951 und M9 wirds hier einfach ignoriert, auch gut... 

was man an dem normalen raw 951 so gut findet und an anderen meisstens kritisiert verstehe ich nicht, ist ein normales (zugegeben immer schön in Raw) 951, aber gerade der Evolver passt schonmal optisch nicht rein, da am rahmen sonst nix rot ist... im gegenteil ein RC4 zb oder sogar CCDB zumindest optisch sicher mehr Knaller...

just my 5 cent-...


----------



## deimudder (21. Dezember 2011)

und dann noch der Kettenstrebenschutz... das Carbine finde ich ansprechender...


----------



## zet1 (21. Dezember 2011)

soweit wollte ich nicht meckern 

Danke, wenigstens einer registriert das Carbine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (22. Dezember 2011)

Hahahaâ¦ genau das ist der grund warum ich das IBC so Liebe


----------



## Daniöl (22. Dezember 2011)

poste den Rahmen doch nochmal aufgebaut und so, dass man was erkennt.
Dann wird er sicher nicht ignoriert


----------



## Ponch (22. Dezember 2011)

zet1 schrieb:


> ausser 951 und M9 wirds hier einfach ignoriert, auch gut...
> 
> was man an dem normalen raw 951 so gut findet und an anderen meisstens kritisiert verstehe ich nicht, ist ein normales (zugegeben immer schön in Raw) 951, aber gerade der Evolver passt schonmal optisch nicht rein, da am rahmen sonst nix rot ist... im gegenteil ein RC4 zb oder sogar CCDB zumindest optisch sicher mehr Knaller...
> 
> just my 5 cent-...



Jepp. Was man an dem letzten 951 mit dem Evolver so schön finden kann frage ich mich auch. Sicher, der Rahmen ist hübsch. Aber die dicke Gabel passt eher weniger zum 951. Dann sind noch einfache Laufräder verbaut, das blaue Kettenblatt und der rote Evolver passen auch nicht wirklich zusammen. Sieht eher so aus wie ein 951 welches aus Altteilen zusammengestellt wurde.
Ist ja auch zweckmäßig und es gibt daran nichts zu kritisieren, aber in den Himmel loben kann man es auch nicht.
Für mich in Schulnoten eher eine 3-4.


----------



## xtccc (22. Dezember 2011)

wo seht ihr denn einen evolver? steht doch revox drauf..


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

@Ponch: ich finds ziemlich gut...schaut zwechmäßig und nicht nach IBC Porno aus. Und einen Dämpfer würde ich schon gar nicht nach der Optik beurteilen. Ich finde nur die Kette schlimm. Gold sollte eh nur in Barrenform oder als Lange-Uhr verkauft werden.


----------



## Crak (22. Dezember 2011)

hat alles seinen Grund was an dem bike ist. Daher = porn!


----------



## Ponch (22. Dezember 2011)

Crak schrieb:


> hat alles seinen Grund was an dem bike ist. Daher = porn!



Dann hat bei jedem Bike jedes Teil einen Grund.


----------



## Crak (22. Dezember 2011)

leider zu oft einen optischen.


----------



## Ponch (22. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch egal ob aus optischen Gründen, aus Geldmangel, Resteverwertung, performance Gründen etc. Sind alles Gründe. 
Welchen Grund hat denn z.B. die Fox 40 in dem Intense? Alternativen dazu gäbe es nämlich genügend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (22. Dezember 2011)

Die Fox 40 federtâ¦


----------



## Bimpi (22. Dezember 2011)

Wat sind das für Felgen Keule?





WildsauHardride schrieb:


> Nun habe ich mein 951 endlich fertig und kann es Euch mal präsentieren.
> Ein paar Sachen werden noch geändert, wie schwarze Bremsscheiben und eine Boxxer.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Nuke Proof Generator !


----------



## ActionGourmet (22. Dezember 2011)

gefällt. Vieleicht noch etwas gelb für den Lenker (KLemmen der Griffe?)


----------



## gabs (22. Dezember 2011)

mit flacherem lenkwinkel. bin soweit mit dem angleset sehr zufrieden. für 2012 fehlt noch die selfm. kettenführung und sattelstütze, saint kurbel, und villeicht noch was =)


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2011)

Mach die weißen Felgen da weg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabs (22. Dezember 2011)

jajaja   kommen so schnell wie möglich weck ^^ glaubs mir 

823 kommen wieder rauf


----------



## MoNu (23. Dezember 2011)

GefÃ¤llt mir sehr das M6 bis jetztâ¦ mit schwarzen felgen bestimmt 100%


----------



## Crak (23. Dezember 2011)

super mit der dorado


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2011)

Carbine im Aufbau, seit heute mit Rädern:


----------



## Single (23. Dezember 2011)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GUT


----------



## alex-66 (23. Dezember 2011)

Die G1 Ausfallenden gefallen mir am besten  Geh heute auch noch in den Keller mein Tracer 2 für Weihnachten zu schmücken, bis auf Lenker sind alle Teile da.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2011)

Da kenn ich noch zwei Leute, die sich über die Dropouts gefreut haben 
Danke nochmal das es geklappt hat, Alex, und frohes Weihnachtsfest euch allen.


----------



## Lorenz M. (2. Januar 2012)

Die Frage wurde bestimmt schon gestellt, welche ral-Nummer hat das rot von intense?


----------



## gabs (2. Januar 2012)

ich würd sagen ziehmlich nahe am ferrari rot (google)

evtl bissl dünkler?


----------



## zet1 (3. Januar 2012)

hier nun endlich fertig: komplett wie am Bild mit 10.9kg in Grösse M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (3. Januar 2012)

Ohne Pedale?

Sieht gut aus, nur die weißen Bremsleitungen gehen nicht.


----------



## Matte (3. Januar 2012)

Schönes Bike und ein feines Gewicht. 

Wäre es jetzt noch handmade in the USA, würde ich mir eines in schwarz zulegen.


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. Januar 2012)

Matte schrieb:


> Wäre es jetzt noch handmade in the USA, würde ich mir eines in schwarz zulegen.



Und hättest mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen schlechteren Carbonrahmen als made in Taiwan.

Ich finde es jedenfalls auch sauschön!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Januar 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Und hättest mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einen schlechteren Carbonrahmen als mad in Taiwan.
> 
> Ich finde es jedenfalls auch sauschön!



Genauso isses. Scheiss auf Made in Grossmaulland, die Asiaten können das besser. Ich kanns nicht erwarten bis mein Carbine fahrbereit ist.


----------



## Matte (3. Januar 2012)

Die Fähigkeiten der Asiaten stelle ich auch nicht in Frage. 

Für mich steht Intense halt für handgeschweißte Rahmen made in the USA.


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2012)

Enve arbeitet für Santa Cruz.


----------



## zet1 (3. Januar 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Ohne Pedale?
> 
> Sieht gut aus, nur die weißen Bremsleitungen gehen nicht.



ja, ist die Originalbremse von meinem Slayer 50, die ich nicht weggebracht hatte  Wenn ich gewusst hätte dass ich sowieso unter 11kg komme, dann wäre wohl eine Avid Elixir 9 drauf, ich wollte Gewicht sparen noch.. aber was nicht ist kann noch werden.. die weissen Leitungen stören mich auch etwas, aber was solls... mal wieder eine Formula probieren, nach ausschliesslich Avid seit jahren 

Pedale hab ich rote Superstar Ultra Mag CNC mit 310g derweilen.. die Reverse mit 200g kommen leider erst an! und die X-Fusion Hilo auch erst im Feber hab ich gehört 

erste tests im Garten zeigten die Mz 44 geht sehr gut schon out-of-the-box.. hoffe meine Freundin wird zufrieden sein, denn für die ists ja aufgebaut


----------



## hacke242 (5. Januar 2012)

Matte schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeiten der Asiaten stelle ich auch nicht in Frage.
> 
> Für mich steht Intense halt für handgeschweißte Rahmen made in the USA.



Dann lass mal schön dein Carbon im Disneyland schweißen.


----------



## Matte (5. Januar 2012)

Deswegen kommt ja auch ein Intense aus Carbon nicht für mich in Frage. 

Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto.

Ich formuliere es noch mal deutlicher:

Für mich steht Intense für sehr schöne, handgeschweißte Alu-Rahmen aus den USA.

Es macht dabei durchaus Sinn, dass sie heutzutage auch Carbonrahmen anbieten. Diese sind vermutlich qualitativ besser, wenn sie in Taiwan hergestellt werden. In jedem Fall sicherlich bezahlbarer. 

Und wenn durch die Verkäufe von taiwanischen 29er-Hardtail-Carbon-Rahmen mit Intense Label die Zukunft von in den USA handgeschweißten Intense Alurahmen gesichert ist, freut mich das letztendlich auch. Denn die werd ich mir dann kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (5. Januar 2012)

@Matte
Auf den Punkt!


----------



## chrisophren (7. Januar 2012)

@Matte, recht hast schon 

Aber dieses Gequatsche, dass die Asiaten bessere Carbonrahmen bauen ist trotzdem Unsinn, qualitativ wirst halt einfach keinen Unterschied feststellen zwischen den Rahmen nur weil sie da oder dort hergestellt wurden.

Intense ist einfach ein kleiner Laden und wenn Du Carbonrahmen herstellen willst, musst Du ne Menge investieren, was für so eine Firma entweder nur ein großes Risiko oder vlt sogar gar nicht handlebar gewesen wäre. 

Ist also nur sinnig, wenn man in den Markt einsteigen will, auf das Knowhow und die Produktionskapazitäten anderer zurückzugreifen, als vielleicht den ganzen Laden zu riskieren. Das hat Jeff Steber im Blog oder Forum (find's grad nicht) auch mal erklärt.

Ich finde zwar auch, dass den Bikes dieses gewisse Etwas fehlt, aber sowohl Carbine als auch Hard Eddie sind trotzdem wirklich geil geworden und schon verlockend


----------



## zet1 (7. Januar 2012)

papperlapapp.. gutes und schlechtes kann überall produziert werden!! siehe einige "MAde in Germany" parts die Mist sind, und "MAde in Taiwan" wie Santa Cruz zb, die sehr gut verarbeitet sind usw... auch Intense baut manchmal Mist und auch perfektes... sind eben Menschen am Werk, handmade..

immer eine Qualitätsfrage...

 und wenn ich mir so anschaue wo der Konsument hingeht (sprich wir alle hier im Forum und am Markt!!), dann wundert es mich nicht, dass "nicht asiatische Fertigung" aussterben wird.. denn will ja keiner mehr die högheren Lohn und Produktionskosten bezahlen, ... und die sind wie ich weiss zum Teil immens!! teurer gegenüber Taiwan & Co.


----------



## Fattire (8. Januar 2012)

@ zet1 : Ich gehöre offensichtlich nicht zu Allen. Da wo ich mehr bezahlen muss aber auch mehr dafür bekomme zücke ich gerne mal mein Geldbeutel. Auch wenns aus Deutschland, Amiland oder wo auch immer herkommt.

Deiner Signatur stimme ich übrigens voll und ganz zu.


----------



## Endless86 (8. Januar 2012)

kleines update für 2012
2012er dorado
xo bremsem
xo chain guide
K9 feder und axiallager
zurück auf saint schaltwerk


----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2012)

Juicy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (8. Januar 2012)

nein XO hat er geschrieben 




@Endless 86:
merkst du einen unterschied mit dem K9 axiallager? ich bin auch am überlegen, hab eines hier schon, aber noch keine passende feder da nur die k9 passen, und mein DHler kommt erst...


----------



## Endless86 (8. Januar 2012)

ich hab das axiallager einfach mal bestellt weil ich eh eine 425er feder haben wollte. ich bin es aber noch nicht gefahren. aber irgendwie ist der hinterbau jetzt sowas von fluffig. so gut hat er sich noch nie angefühlt. das liegt ja nicht nur an 25 lbs weniger...


----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2012)

und wo bestellt man die K9 sachen? wie dick ist die feder aussen rum?


----------



## fabs8 (8. Januar 2012)

www.everyday26.de


----------



## Endless86 (8. Januar 2012)

die k9 federn sind für alle dämpfer gleich. für die unterschiedlichen hersteller braucht man dann halt den passenden adapter. in eingebautem zustand lässt sich das schlecht messen. innendurchmesser 38,1mm + ca 8mm materialstärke sollten so 54,1mm außen sein.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2012)

sehr ansprechendes 951


----------



## zet1 (8. Januar 2012)

everyday ist aber der Importeur, oder? dort kann mans nicht direkt kaufen als endkunde, oder?

ich hab meine K9 von der bikeinsel.com ... da ich sie derzeit nicht brauche im Winter, kann ich sie gerne abgeben bei Bedarf...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Januar 2012)

fabs8 schrieb:


> www.everyday26.de



Oder den User "haha" hier im Forum direkt anschreiben ! Der "ist" everyday26.

@zet1: da kannst du auch direkt kaufen.


----------



## Endless86 (8. Januar 2012)

habs auch direkt bei everyday26 gekauft. war alles top


----------



## zet1 (8. Januar 2012)

haha, Importeur der auch direkt verkauft? Interessant.. und auch noch User hier .. so ein Zufall  .. und welch wortspiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (8. Januar 2012)

das mit den axial lagern für dämpfer hat optainiumperformance schon vor 3 jahren gehabt... kann es sein das k9 auch ihre ti federn dort macht??


----------



## zet1 (8. Januar 2012)

leider macht K9 keine Titanfedern, hatte ich schon versucht zu bekommen... einzig RCS bekommt man momentan, da auch Nukeproof nix hat...


----------



## Endless86 (8. Januar 2012)

die k9 titanfedern sollen aber ab 2012 lieferbar sein


----------



## Downhill Lucki (8. Januar 2012)

fahr auch k9 federn und axiallager und die sind echt top! die performance verbessert sich spürbar und die leichten race springs sind auch nur etwa 50-100g schwerer wie vergleichbare ti-federn!
titanfedern von k9 werden so viel ich weis nicht kommen...


----------



## KP-99 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo Lukas,

auf der Seite von everyday26.de sind diese aber für 2012 angekündigt.

Mal sehen, ob und wann genau sie kommen.

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## Downhill Lucki (9. Januar 2012)

kommen aber nicht! glaub mir...


----------



## zet1 (9. Januar 2012)

ich denke auch darum, da die race federn nicht viel schwerer wären, und sie sich dann selbst ins kreuz hauen würden...


----------



## Endless86 (9. Januar 2012)

Endless86 schrieb:


> kleines update für 2012
> 2012er dorado
> xo bremsem
> xo chain guide
> ...



eigentlich wollte ich ja eh neue laufräder dran schrauben. aber es steht noch ein anderes projekt vor der tür.... soll ich die aufkleber auf den felgen entfernen oder drauf lassen? mich stört es ein bisschen das ich vorne das alte dekor drauf habe


----------



## alex-66 (9. Januar 2012)

ist doch eigentlich egal, ich würde dich am Lift nicht schief angucken deswegen , die Blicke fallen eh mehr auf die Dorado. 
Apropo Blicke, beim nächsten Foto an der Stelle etwas mehr Weitwinkel  nach rechts... dann guckt auch keiner mehr auf deine Felgenaufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (9. Januar 2012)

Wieso am Lift? Wer sich ums alte Dekor Sorgen macht ist wohl eher an der Eisdiele anzutreffen!


----------



## Jester (9. Januar 2012)

Fattire schrieb:


> Wieso am Lift? Wer sich ums alte Dekor Sorgen macht ist wohl eher an der Eisdiele anzutreffen!


----------



## Endless86 (10. Januar 2012)

leider nicht. man kann sein bike auch fahren und es dabei gut aussehen lassen


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Januar 2012)

Unmöglich!


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2012)

die saison 2012 kann beginnen.... fertig soweit...





Partlist:

Intense Slope Style "ss" Raw in "M" 2009
Rock Shox Lyric 170 DH, 175mm Federweg (gemessen)
Rock Shox Vivid R2C 216/63
Sram X7 2011 Schaltung
Avid X 9 2012 Titan Grey 203 v/h
Race Face Evolve silber incl. Race Face Lightbash
NC-17 Sudpin III-S Pedale
Fusion Wheels Handbuild Laufradsatz
Sram PG 970 Kassette
Sram PC 991 Kette
Schwalbe Muddy Mary / Hans Dampf für Tail
Maxxis Minion DH F/R
X-Fusion "HiLo" Sattelstütze / Sixpack Menace black
Spank "SPIKE" 35mm Vorbau / Syncros Steuersatz
Reverse "Style 76 Chrom-Black" Lenker
Fett und Öl..

Gewicht knapp 15,5 Kg


----------



## KP-99 (13. Januar 2012)

@enduro pro:

Sehr schön.

Ich habe auch einige Kleinigkeiten am SS geändert (Bionicon c-guide v2, Vivid custom tuned, anderer Sattel ähnlich deinem) und bin auch schon wieder voll am Konditionsaufbau.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr, mal ein Endurorennen mitzufahren....

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2012)

dieses jahr geht es nach saalbach im juli und nach les gets im september...


----------



## KP-99 (13. Januar 2012)

Da bist du zu beneiden....

Bei mir vielleicht zum Caidom, wenn es reinpasst, auf jeden Fall sind 2 Wochen Südtirol (Bozen) geplant.....


----------



## Jester (13. Januar 2012)

ein tipp. mach statt der gummischläuche den weicheren part von klettverschluss an die reibungstellen der züge


----------



## enduro pro (13. Januar 2012)

danke für den tipp....  das ist schon klett


----------



## Hans (13. Januar 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> ein tipp. mach statt der gummischläuche den weicheren part von klettverschluss an die reibungstellen der züge





oder über kreuz verlegen - dann haben die Züge keinen Kontakt zum Steuerrohr.
So hab ich es an meinem Tracer 2 gemacht.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## KevinRideDemo (14. Januar 2012)

mein baby


----------



## hoangvanhiep (14. Januar 2012)

Dies ist mein neues Intense Spider 2


----------



## zet1 (14. Januar 2012)

und sogar eine rote Glocke drauf


----------



## krasse-banny911 (15. Januar 2012)

Sind das AC Kurbeln?


----------



## fiddel (16. Januar 2012)

so ich bin nu auch mit in der familie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2012)

Ex vom metallfreak ?


----------



## fiddel (17. Januar 2012)

kommt aus thüringen vom Christoffer... der hatte den rahmen aber nur kurz kann natürlich sein des metallfreak den auch schonmal unterm hintern hatte...

gabel kommt natürlich noch schwarz...wollte nur letztes we so gern fahren


----------



## doppelkorn (19. Januar 2012)

alte teile, neuer rahmen 

fährt sich als tourer doch besser als das uzzi


----------



## njoerd (19. Januar 2012)

mir gefällt das schlichte  Und wie macht es sich im Vergleich zum Uzzi bergab?


----------



## doppelkorn (19. Januar 2012)

konnte ich noch nicht so 100% ausmachen... bisher war der boden immer so tief im wald das es ein reines gewühle war 

aber so, was man erahnt, ist es genial bzw. kein gravierender unterschied vom fehlenden federweg zu vorher, evtl nochmal nen kürzen vorbau (von 70 auf 50mm) da ich den wechsel von uzzi M auf tracer L hatte (körper größe ca180cm)
achso, hab nen angle set drin mit -2°... damit is der LW ähnlich flach wie vorher


----------



## Lorenz M. (21. Januar 2012)

Sobald ich einen neuen Dämpfer habe, der alte Dhx ist gerissen, wird das Uzzi wieder aufgebaut. Solange muss was anderes herhealten





und das war der Dämpfer


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Januar 2012)

Der DHX gerissen? Wie schafft man denn sowas? Haste ein Foto davon?


----------



## Lorenz M. (21. Januar 2012)

hab ich an den vorherigen Post dran gehängt. Keine Ahunung wie das passiert ist


----------



## Crak (22. Januar 2012)

wenn ich es nur mal so fahren könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2012)

Noch ist es ja nicht weg, oder ?


----------



## Crak (22. Januar 2012)

Rahmen, Gabel und Kurbeln noch da.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2012)

Den Rest gibts auch in Panama !


----------



## njoerd (22. Januar 2012)

wie groß bist du, Crak?


----------



## Crak (22. Januar 2012)

haha in panama gibt es viel zu viel andere Sachen. Ich bin 1,85


----------



## san_andreas (23. Januar 2012)

Cricket soll recht beliebt sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (23. Januar 2012)

holy!


----------



## Daniöl (23. Januar 2012)

schlecht geshopt


----------



## gabs (23. Januar 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> holy! photo shop



leider


----------



## Zaskar97 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe am Wochenende fertig zu sein und die erste Testfahrt zu machen. Es rollt sich jedenfalls schon sehr fein


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Januar 2012)

ich kann mich mit diesem umwerfersystem nicht anfreunden..
ansonsten wirds sicherlich ein gutes bike


----------



## Downhill Lucki (25. Januar 2012)

sieht echt top aus, nur der lenker ist zu viel gold!


----------



## alex-66 (25. Januar 2012)

Tracer 2 mit Stahldämpfer sieht irgendwie komisch aus und liegt sicher nicht im Einsatzbereich. Aber jeder wir er will, hoffe meins ist auch bald fertig warte nur noch auf ein neuen FOX RP23 Kashima Luftdämpfer dann kann es losgehen.


----------



## doppelkorn (26. Januar 2012)

ich glaub das fährt sich mit den cane creek richtig gut das tracer, wenns richtig abgestimmt ist wippt da nichts mehr und hat bergab das trail monster überhaupt


----------



## Crak (26. Januar 2012)

ohhh ja -1° steuersatz und das muss super gut sein!


----------



## Zaskar97 (26. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe beide Varianten getestet, RP23 und CCDB, und ich fand den CCDB für mich wesentlich besser. Bin halt auch generell von Luftfahrwerken nicht so begeistert, darum ist vorne auch eine VAN drinnen. Einsatzzweck hier in den Alpen wird übrigens "gemütlich so ziemlich überall rauf und lustig wieder runter" und dafür sollte es passen. Gewicht ist nicht egal aber auch nicht das wichtigste, der Brocken hat jetz 15kg ... mein erstes MTB war ohne Federung und nur mit Cantis schwerer.

Den goldenen Lenker finde ich eigentlich nicht zu goldig, die Fukushima Beschichtung ist eher zu braun 

Auf das Schaltwerk bin ich auch gespann, kann im Notfall gut mit der Flex umgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (27. Januar 2012)

Zaskar97 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe am Wochenende fertig zu sein und die erste Testfahrt zu machen. Es rollt sich jedenfalls schon sehr fein



hast du ein gewogenes Rahmengewicht? würde mich interessieren!!!


----------



## Burnhard (27. Januar 2012)

Scheiss Foto, dafür sauber! Wars nach nem Tag Biel nicht mehr wirklich und leider haben die dort schon das Wasser abgestellt...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (27. Januar 2012)

Meine Schnellfeuerwaffe...


----------



## Zaskar97 (28. Januar 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> hast du ein gewogenes Rahmengewicht? würde mich interessieren!!!



Den Rahmen alleine habe ich nicht gewogen. Aber Rahmen (L) + CCDB (450er Feder) + Sattelspanner +  X12-Steckachse + CaneCreek Forty Lagerschalen hat 4225g ausgemacht.


----------



## dantist (28. Januar 2012)

Das Tracer 2 ist kein Leichtgewicht:






Quelle

3.4 Kilo für einen Rahmen in Grösse S in raw mit Fox Luftdämpfer. Wenn man für den Dämpfer ca. 300 Gramm abzieht wiegt der Rahmen alleine wohl um die 3.1 kg (Ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob bei dem Rahmen auf dem Foto ggf. noch der Steuersatz eingepresst ist). Mein Uzzi VP in Grösse S wiegt ohne Dämpfer 3.2 kg...


----------



## mathis2 (28. Januar 2012)

heftig,zu glück hab ich ein uzzi ,tracer stand auch mal im raum 
naja gewicht ist nicht alles,aber 3,41kg ist scho ordentlich für ein am bike


----------



## Hans (28. Januar 2012)

meine 2010er Tracer 2 wiegt in M incl. Dämpfer und Steuersatzschalen 3120 Gramm. Ab 2011 sind die deutlich schwerer geworden.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Januar 2012)

Is doch alles im Rahmen. Mein GT Sanction L Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer 3.4 kg, und der hat auch nur 152mm Federweg.


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Januar 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Is doch alles im Rahmen. Mein GT Sanction L Rahmen wiegt ohne Dämpfer 3.4 kg, und der hat auch nur 152mm Federweg.



Alu oder Carbon? Ich hoffe für GT ganz stark, Du fährst den Alu-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2012)

Ja Alu natürlich. Es wird aber bald durch ein Carbine ersetzt. Das Sanction wiegt komplett 15.5 kg, das Carbine wird 4 kg weniger wiegen


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. Januar 2012)

Das ist mal ne Ansage. Ich bin gespannt. Wird sicher ein geiles Rad


----------



## zet1 (29. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Gewichte. ja das signalblue Tracer 2 von 201 in M meiner Freundin hatte gewogene 2.9kg sogar nur, mit RP23 und Sattelklemme. Allerdings mit Fischwaage gewogen.

Das Carbine hat nur 2,4kg in M mit 135x10mm Dropouts, RP23 Kashima und Sattelklemme. Damit habe ich ja wie schon gepostet die 11kg Grenze mit 100g unterboten 

Ich spekuliere auf ein Tracer 2 2012, aber denke ich werd mal eine Zeit lang mein Niner WFO fahren, freu mich schon im Frühjahr auf längere Alpintouren damit. Die 13.8kg in Schwerausstattung sind sicherlich ok, aber da geht sicher noch n Kile ab wie ich mich kenne bis zum Frühjahr...

*@TigersClaw*
sorry fürs OT: wie fährt sich das Sanction? Ich konnte nur das Force und Fury Carbon bei der Bikeinsel probieren, die GT jetzt auch ins Programm genommen haben. Das Fury fährt sich recht vielversprechend eigentlich, das Force ist mir original zu steil und zu unruhig im High Speed, da müsste ich tunen...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2012)

Zet, das Sanction hat einen flacheren Lenkwinkel als das Force, 66 Grad mit 160er Gabel. Bergab eine Wucht, aber ich bin damit auch bis zu 1500hm bergauf gefahren. Wie gesagt alles andere als leicht, dafür superstabil. Der ganz grosse Vorteil bei den GT Fullys ist die einfache Wartbarkeit der Hauptlager, die sind aufgebaut wie ein Ahead-Steuersatz, und die Lager sind sogar die gleichen wie in den meissten 1 1/8er Steuersätzen. Ich fahr das Sanction seit 3 1/2 Jahren, die meisste Zeit davon aber in Gelände, welches eher in die CC-Kategorie passt. Leider hat GT nix wirklich leichtes in der 150mm Klasse, auch das Force Carbon ist nicht wirklich leicht. Deshalb wird es durch ein Carbine ersetzt


----------



## geosnow (31. Januar 2012)

alex-66 schrieb:


> Tracer 2 mit Stahldämpfer sieht irgendwie komisch aus und liegt sicher nicht im Einsatzbereich.



Welchen Einsatzbereich? für XC kauft mann/frau ein carbine SL mit Luftdämpfer und alles andere Carbon = 9.5kg.


----------



## geosnow (31. Januar 2012)

Zaskar97 schrieb:


> ... der Brocken hat jetz 15kg ...



Gewichtsparen ohne optische Zwänge.

Ti Feder -180g
Eclipse Schläuche -120g
XX-Kassette -130g
KMC-Kette - 50g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes75 (1. Februar 2012)

@SOERWEIWELFRANK 
Bist dein Uzzi schon gefahren?
Mich würd interessieren was du zur Funktion des zum Dhx Air sagst?
Fahr das Bike in einem ähnlichen Setup.
Sieht übrigens sehr gut aus!!!


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. Februar 2012)

hallo Hannes

ja hab schon ein paar Runden absolviert aber 100%ig testen konnte ich noch nicht!einfach zu kalt und zu viel Schnee im Moment!bis jetz fährt sich der DHX ganz gut!Ich hab in der Hauptkammer ca 180 psi und im piggy ca 140 !fahr ihn mit 30-40% Sag und wieg so um die 77 kilo...scheint zu passen!Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut!
momentan bin ich zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer!was aber auch daran liegt das ich nur 180 neu bezahlt hab


----------



## freerider1337 (2. Februar 2012)

fast perfekt ,neuen Dämpfer gibt es gegen Ostern ;D Pedale ,und Sattel zwischen durch . Pedale höchst wahrscheinlich sixpack Icon Mg in Rot!?. Sattel mal gucken ;D


----------



## Endless86 (2. Februar 2012)

ne mach das rote zeug lieber weg. schwarzen lenker, komplett schwarze griffe und andere ventilkappen


----------



## Lorenz M. (2. Februar 2012)

ich brauche fÃ¼r mein uzzi neue lager. weche kÃ¶nnt ihr empfehlen? ich habe mich selbst schon ein bisschen schau gemacht und wÃ¼rde von kugellager-express welche nehmen aus edelstahlliegen bei 3,78â¬ pro lager


----------



## geosnow (2. Februar 2012)

Endless86 schrieb:


> ne mach das rote zeug lieber weg. schwarzen lenker, komplett schwarze griffe und andere ventilkappen



und wie bringt er die roten nipple von den felgen.  lasses rot, ist doch noch geil.


----------



## Endless86 (2. Februar 2012)

nippel sind ok


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Februar 2012)

gerne auch in rot, junge!


----------



## Endless86 (3. Februar 2012)

ich weiß nicht. als ich mein 951 aufgebaut habe fand ich rote teile auch ganz toll. ich hatte einen roten vorbau, rotes x0 schaltwerk... und schlussendlich sind nur die laufräder und die steckachse geblieben, junge! sieht irgendwie kirmes aus. aber jeder so wie er will


----------



## Ale_Schmi (4. Februar 2012)

So, ich habe mir auch mal ein Intense M6 gegönnt. Bin gespannt, wie es sich fährt.
Wie handhabt ihr das mit dem Dämpferausbau? Ist ja nicht allzu einfach.





Und noch eine Frage: Ich habe vom Gefühl her etwas Spiel im Hinterbau. Lager sind alle in Ordnung und kein Spiel ist feststellbar. Somit liegt meine Vermutung am Dämpfer, dass dieser vom Gefühl her einen "gewissen Leerweg" besitzt. Jetzt nicht so stark, dass ich denke, dass da Luft drin ist, aber immerhin so, dass ich denke, dass da evtl etwas nicht ganz richtig ist. Ich werde ihn aber erst einmal fahren, dann weiß ich ja bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (5. Februar 2012)

wenn es nicht die dämpferbuchsen sind check mal die schrauben der umlenker und der ausfallenden. die lösen sich manchmal


----------



## Ale_Schmi (5. Februar 2012)

ich würde mal sagen, dass es das Gleitlager ist vom Dämpfer. Alle Schrauben sind angezogen und neue Lager sind drin (seit dieser Woche). Der Dämpfer war auch erst beim Service und seitdem nicht gefahren. Dementsprechend können es ja nur die Buchsen sein... Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, wonach ich gucken kann.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (5. Februar 2012)

müsste die untere buchse vom dämpfer sein, die geht im jahr ein paar mal flöten...


----------



## °Fahreinheit (5. Februar 2012)

Alex, schickes Rad. Hätte ich mir ja gern live angeschaut (Faulpelz) 
War echt gut draußen heute:


----------



## Ale_Schmi (5. Februar 2012)

Hehe... War etwas zu kalt... Und habe etwas Uni gemacht. Jetzt ist der Rahmen noch etwas verfeinert worden mit ein paar Decals.


----------



## Rotwild85 (11. Februar 2012)

So mein 951er ist auch fertig!!!

http://


----------



## Rotwild85 (11. Februar 2012)

So mein 951er ist auch fertig!

http://

]


----------



## gabs (11. Februar 2012)

hast du ein 5XL ? 

schönes teil


----------



## Hans (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage in die Runde, welche Gabel passt besser zum Tracer 2, eine 160mm Lyrik oder ein 150 mm Gabel ?
Einsatzgebiet mehr als Allrounder, Gewicht ist jetzt mal nicht das entscheidende, sonder die Geo.

Danke

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (12. Februar 2012)

Ist ja jetzt nicht soo der Unterschied. Ich fahre eine 160mm Talas und finde es perfekt. Traveloption finde ich wichtig wenn du eine Gabel mit mehr als 140 nimmst. 140-150 für Tour und 160 für Abfahrtsfocus. Aber der sollte beim Tracer immer gegeben sein.


----------



## alex-66 (13. Februar 2012)

Habe bei mir eine Fox 36 Talas FIT RLC 140/180mm drin, Bike ist aber auch mehr als Enduro im Einsatz, bin super zu frieden.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Februar 2012)

Eine 180er Gabel im Tracer? Baut die nich bissl hoch?


----------



## alex-66 (18. Februar 2012)

meine babes , 180er bergab im fluffig-modus geil zum schwucken auf 140 genial...


----------



## freerider1337 (19. Februar 2012)

megaa gut^^


----------



## Fattire (19. Februar 2012)

bis auf den CB Laufradsatz auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2012)

2 total geile Bikes, nur den CB LRS hätte ich persönlich durch etwas leiseres ersetzt.


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2012)

Nach letzten Aktualisierungen nun startklar für die neue Saison...



 



 












​


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2012)

Naja, ganz nett, Soulbrother !


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Februar 2012)

kamst du nicht dazu das rad öftzer zu bewegen? oder ist das rad einfach so verdammt gut gepflegt, weil das rad ungefahren ausschaut. meins hatte am oberrohr z.b. polierte stellen von meinen beinen usw.

trotzdem ein sehr schönes exemplar


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Februar 2012)

Leider seeehr wenig gefahren zum Einen (was sich dieses Jahr aber endlich wieder ändern wird) *und* selbstverständlich auch entsprechende Pflege zum Anderen.

Du machst da aber schon wieder Sticker auf den Hauptrahmen,oder?


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Februar 2012)

glaube nicht, dann bräuchte ich auch wieder welche für die gabel ausserdem gefallen mir die decals nicht wirklich. 
evtl lasse ich mir was machen fürs unterrohr aber dezent. also unter das unterrohr vllt nur die outlines vom orginalen schriftzug.
will die schöne arbeit von meinem kollegen nicht unter billigen decals verstecken.
ausserdem sagt mir die cleane optik eher zu.
denke wird wieder so wie es vorher auch war




nur mit schwarzer kefü und poliert und slr anstatt fizik


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. Februar 2012)

So, ich pack mein Socom hier auch mal mit rein.


----------



## gabs (29. Februar 2012)

cool!  wie fährt sich der vivid?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. März 2012)

@ gabs: Ist ja gerade erst aufgebaut, erster Test steht (vermutlich) am Wochenende an.


----------



## GEMINI-DH (3. März 2012)

So jetzt hab ich mein M9 endlich  fast fertig kleine änderung kommen noch 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (3. März 2012)

sieht gut aus. wie geht der ardent so? bin am überlegen ob ich mir den auch drauf mache


----------



## GEMINI-DH (3. März 2012)

bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit den ardent vom ersten eindruck habs ja erst seit heut fertig


----------



## McBundyOne (3. März 2012)

so ich hab meins nun auch fast fertig,hab es in mitternachtperlblau pulvern lassen, sieht man jetzt nicht so gut den effekt aber wenn es fertig ist und die sonne scheint (nachsten samstag) wird es geputzt und nochmal neue fotos gemacht. nur leider kommt die kefu erst nächste woche deswegen ist die kurbel noch ned dran


----------



## Endless86 (3. März 2012)

die farbe sieht aus wie bei meinem. love it


----------



## BlueW8 (7. März 2012)

GEMINI-DH schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich mein M9 endlich  fast fertig kleine änderung kommen noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fette Schei_ße!

So muss das! Weiß mit Deemax ist perfekt.

Da kommt der Schlamm und Dreck so richtig zur Geltung....


----------



## McBundyOne (7. März 2012)

ich seh da immer noch kein schlamm


----------



## fiddel (8. März 2012)

@ mcbundyone...wo is der gefällt mir button 

sehr schick trotzdem.


----------



## zet1 (9. März 2012)

passt schick auch zu den kleinen gelben Aufklebern... für die Eisdiele also voller Style


----------



## SpeedyR (10. März 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> passt schick auch zu den kleinen gelben Aufklebern... für die Eisdiele also voller Style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2012)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber erstmal fahrtauglich gemacht:


----------



## agrohardtail (11. März 2012)

iwie stört mich der steuerrohrbereich an dem rahmen, sonst sehr schön dein rad bis auf die sattelstütze


----------



## TigersClaw (11. März 2012)

Die Sattelstütze ist auch noch nicht die endgültige. Es kommt eine komplett schwarze 2012er Reverb dran. XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk, Carbonlenker ebenso. Gewicht wie oben auf dem Foto 11.7kg.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (12. März 2012)

Jetzt ist es auch ersteinmal fertig. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich die Protone noch einmal zerlegen muss und die undichte Stelle finden muss. 
Aber bis dahin soll mal ein Bild reichen:


----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2012)

Uiuiuiui, schaut geil aus !


----------



## bachmayeah (12. März 2012)

nice mit den aufklebers...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (12. März 2012)

Ein Bild von der Seite wäre gut !


----------



## gabs (12. März 2012)

extrem geil!

hast du eine luftkartusche von protone drinnen? hatte die auch mal, war aber nicht zufrieden. sehr einfach gebaut und hat keine vorrichtung, dass die luft von der negativkammer wieder in die positive kommt...

sehr geiles rad


----------



## Matte (12. März 2012)

Das sieht wirklich verdammt gut aus!


----------



## freerider1337 (12. März 2012)

mega gut


----------



## dubbel (12. März 2012)




----------



## Rotwild85 (12. März 2012)

So jetzt ist es ganz fertig! Und endlich macht das Wetter auch mal mit!


http://


----------



## Endless86 (12. März 2012)

ist das eine tune sattelstütze an dem 951?


----------



## Ale_Schmi (12. März 2012)

Nach Frage jetzt auch mal von der Seite.
Eine Kurze Kurbel sollte demnächst noch kommen, wenn es dazu noch Anmerkungen gibt. 





Zu der Protone: Einfach ja und somit kann auch nichts kaputt gehen. Zu der geschichte mit der Positiv und Negativkammer. Es ist ja auch nicht gedacht, dass sich die Luft von der einen Kammer zur anderen bewegt. Die sollten komplett dicht zueinander sein. 
Ansonsten braucht sie noch eine sehr lange Einfahrzeit...


----------



## Jester (13. März 2012)

Um das lange Schaltwerk hätte ich ja schon Angst. Sonst wirklich schick bis auf die blauen Pedalen.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (13. März 2012)

Ja das lange Schaltwerk (eigentlich das mittlere)...  Ich weiß... Sind noch Reste vom vorherigen Bike... Wenn es irgendwann abfällt , dann kommt auch etwas kurzes, aber bislang hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit. Wundert mich auch. Entweder ich fahre zu wenig oder ich bekomme das Hinterrad einfach um die Hindernisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ponch (13. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber erstmal fahrtauglich gemacht:



Sieht gut aus, den Steuerrohrbereich finde ich beim Carbine aber auch nicht sonderlich gut gelungen. Etwas zu klotzig.
Mag der nicht vorhandene Lack sogar noch unterstützen.


----------



## Rotwild85 (13. März 2012)

Endless86 schrieb:


> ist das eine tune sattelstütze an dem 951?


 Ja ist ne Tune Stütze!


----------



## Downhoehl (13. März 2012)

[DHC]Alex;9298314 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das lange Schaltwerk (eigentlich das mittlere)...  Ich weiß... Sind noch Reste vom vorherigen Bike... Wenn es irgendwann abfällt , dann kommt auch etwas kurzes, aber bislang hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit. Wundert mich auch. Entweder ich fahre zu wenig oder ich bekomme das Hinterrad einfach um die Hindernisse.



Feines M6!!!
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle aber noch überlegen, nen Bashguard zu fahren, da das M6 schon ein verdammt tiefes Tretlager hat... Zumindest mein Bashguard hat nach einer Saison schon einen ziemlichen Used-Look  ;-)


----------



## Ale_Schmi (14. März 2012)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Feines M6!!!
> Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle aber noch überlegen, nen Bashguard zu fahren, da das M6 schon ein verdammt tiefes Tretlager hat... Zumindest mein Bashguard hat nach einer Saison schon einen ziemlichen Used-Look  ;-)



Muss ich mal gucken.  Das entscheidet sich dann dieses We, ob es nötig ist oder ich neue Füße brauche, denn ein Zeh ist schon lila/schwarz von einer Wurzel... 
Aber danke für den Hinweis. Mal sehen, wie es wird mit der Innenlagerhöhe...


----------



## BlueW8 (14. März 2012)

[DHC]Alex;9297542 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Frage jetzt auch mal von der Seite.
> Eine Kurze Kurbel sollte demnächst noch kommen, wenn es dazu noch Anmerkungen gibt.



Glückwunsch zum M6 (meiner Meinung nach das geilste, was man federn kann). Schaut richtig gut aus!!!

Ist zwar OT aber dennoch: Wenn du den Stage 5 etwas bewegt hast, kannst du mal posten, wie er dir so gefällt im M6. Hats du vielleicht Vergleiche mit anderen Dämpfern im M6?

Danke schon mal dafür.

Pin it!


----------



## Ale_Schmi (15. März 2012)

Habe leider keine anderen Vergleiche, aber ich werde dann am Sonntagabend einen kurzen Bericht abgeben!


----------



## McBundyOne (15. März 2012)

so, meine 165 kurbel ist endlich eingetroffen nach 6 wochen wartezeit und nach dem dritten mal umtauschen und hausverbot im radladen  hab ich endlich eine kettenführung gefunden die passt ohne was zu ändern, wollte zwar noch ne sattelstütze mit gelber schrift aber ich will eigentlich einfach nur noch fahren

hab es mal geputzt am samstag gehts erst mal auf den feldberg den hometrail unsicher machen


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (15. März 2012)

schönes fahrzeug!!
Hausverbot???


----------



## McBundyOne (15. März 2012)

das war nur spass weil ich halt 3 mal ne kefü umgetauscht hab und die erste hatte er sogar beim hersteller bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2012)

@McBuny: hier gibt es eine sehr schöne schwarze Stütze mit gelber Schrift: Burgtec Carbon 

http://www.crowny.de/seatpost.html


----------



## Jester (16. März 2012)

warum lässt du sie nicht schwarz und lässt dir deinen nachnamen plotten und pappst den drauf? wäre doch schicker als werbung fahren ohne sponsoringgelder.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. März 2012)

Heute ist die 2012er Reverb angekommen:


----------



## KP-99 (16. März 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Untersatz für diese Saison zeigen.

Hier mal mein "kleines Schwarzes". 

Intense SS als Super Enduro/Mini-DH (170/180mm). 

Geändert wurden: Steuersatz (CC Angle Set), Gabel (X-Fusion), Dämpfer (Vivid), LRS (Flow + Hope Evo), Sattel (BBB), Sattelstütze (Thomson), Reifen (Minion Exo), Pedale (Superstar Ultra Mag)

Trotz schwerer Reifen (>900g) und doppelt Stahlfeder 15,95kg.














PS: Es ist (bzw. war) nur 1-2 Mal im Jahr so sauber ;-)


Gruß
KP-99


----------



## NoStyle (17. März 2012)

Tolles Bike! Das alte SS ist nach wie vor mein All-Time-Favorite ...
Um wieviel Grad hast Du den Lenkwinkel verändert?


----------



## KP-99 (17. März 2012)

Durch den 222er Dämpfer (serienmäßig 216mm) kam natürlich das Tretlager etwas höher und der Lenkwinkel wurde steiler.

Um dem entgegen zu wirken, habe ich das Burgtec Offset Titanium Set verbaut, das die Einbaulänge auf 218mm verkürzt hat.

Mir war aber der Lenkwinkel trotzdem dann mit ca. 67° etwas zu steil, so dass ich dann durch die im Einbaumaß etwas längere Gabel und dem -1.5° Winkelsteuersatz auf einen Lenkwinkel von ca. 65,3° komme.

Das Tretlager ist dann mit 358mm noch flach genug (zumindest für mich!), Lenkwinkel ändert sich auf ca. 65.3°, Kettenstrebe bleibt schön kurz (425mm) und der Sitzrohrwinkel ist mit ca. 72.5° absolut im positiven Bereich.

Ich komme damit wirklich sehr gut zurecht und liebe das Bike. 

Ich habe den direkten Vergleich zu einem Alutech Fanes mit 180mm Fox und Vivid Air und kann sagen, dass es gegen diesen aktuellen und sehr guten Rahmen (mehrfacher Testsieger) sehr gut aussieht.

Es ist in gleicher Grösse etwas wendiger und agiler, allerdings flext der Hinterbau des alten SS Rahmens etwas mehr, was ich aber nicht als besonders störend empfinde (ich komme von einem Cannondale Gemini!).

Die Geometrie taugt mir, so wie sie jetzt ist ,sehr, das Gewicht stimmt auch und ich denke, damit ist eine schöne Bikesaison gesichert.

Ich werde weiter berichten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (18. März 2012)

sieht wirklich sehr gut aus!


----------



## KP-99 (18. März 2012)

@Lucki:

Danke, dir ist der Rahmen ja auch sehr bekannt


----------



## Downhoehl (18. März 2012)

Mein M6 ,mal wieder frisch gemacht für die neue Saison :


----------



## Hi-Flyer (19. März 2012)

Hi hab mal ne frage, sie passt zwar nicht wirklich zum thema aber egal, was nehmt ihr als Kettenstreben Schutz? auf manchen Bildern sieht es aus als währe nur oben und unten was aufgeklebt... Was könnt ihr empfehlen außer alten Reifen oder Schlauch?

MFG


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2012)

Sehr verbreitet ist die weiche Seite von Klettband. Gibts günstig z.B. bei Konrad.
Ich bevorzuge schwarzes Plastiklenkerband. Gibts auch für paar Euro bei Rose oder so. http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/bike-ribbon-lenkerband/aid:26504


----------



## iRider (19. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr verbreitet ist die weiche Seite von Klettband. Gibts günstig z.B. bei Konrad.



Das nehme ich auch. Ansonsten 3M 2228.


----------



## Endless86 (19. März 2012)

gibt es aber auch fast in jedem baumarkt


----------



## Jester (19. März 2012)

ich nehme nen alten schlauch oder das mädchen vom klettverschluss. im nähladen (findest du in den gelben seiten) bekommst das recht günstig. das pappst dann mit doppeltseitigem klebeband auf den rahmen. gibt auch welches, wo schon klebeband vorhanden ist.

@downhÖll
schönes m6. allerdings sticht das rot des dämpfer extremst heraus


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. März 2012)

Ich hab vor paar Wochen mal transparentes Lenkerband "angebaut". Sieht dezent aus und bisher scheint es gut zu halten. 

@KP-99: Bist du vorher auch mal den Original-Setup gefahren? Ich halte grundsätz eigentlich nicht so viel von derartigen Eingriffen, aber an Infos über einen direkten Vergleich wäre ich durchaus interessiert.


----------



## enduro pro (20. März 2012)

muß mich meinem vorposter anschließen...irgendwie mag mir das so nicht wirklich gefallen..der lenkwinkel paßt nicht zum bike...den test mit längerem dämpfer hab ich ja schon hinter mir und die längere gabel auch, sag mir pers. alles nicht wirklich zu...es verändert den charakter des bikes unweigerlich ins nicht mehr angenehme...mir ging vollkommen der "flow" verlohren, das geschmeidige, die angenehme "leichtigkeit" war auf einmal weg....

im org setup mit 216ner dämpfer und ner lyrik 170 macht sich das ganze vollkommen anders...ich würd nicht mehr tauschen wollen gegen nen anderen dämpfer...die 165mm fühlen sich nach ner menge mehr spaß an als vorhanden ist und den gilt es ersteinmal auszunutzen  

und das mit dem setup ne menge zu machen ist hat mein vorposter ja schon deutlich unter beweis gestellt 
hut ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KP-99 (20. März 2012)

Ja, ich bin eine zeitlang das Originalsetup (zumindest mit 216er Dämpfer und Lyrik) gefahren.

Der Charakter ändert sich schon ein wenig.

Als Trailbike war das Bike mit dem Originalsetup sicherlich wendiger und somit für Trails sicherlich auch schneller.

Allerdings ist es bei mir so, dass das Bike so ziemlich alles mitmachen soll, darunter auch recht hohe Geschwindigkeit auf ruppigem Geläuf.

Und da hatte es vorher ganz klar Nachteile (wurde zu schnell zu nervös, denke aufgrund des recht kurzen Radstands).

Als normales Trailbike für technische Trails hätte ich es auch im Orginalsetup gelassen, als Bike für alles (und damit meine ich nicht unbedingt ständig 1000hm Aufstiege, die es hier leider nicht gibt) gefällt es mir derzeit so besser (bin aber erst seit 2 Wochen damit unterwegs!!).

Umrüsten könnte ich jeder Zeit wieder (216er Fox Dämpfer und andere Lagerschalen für den Cane Creek liegen ja hier), aber im Moment gefällt es mir so einfach besser.

@ enduro pro/ Fahreinheit:Vergessen sollte man nicht, dass meine effektive Einbaulänge 218mm beträgt (durch Offsetbushings) und sich somit kaum auf die Geometrie auswirkt! Ich habe eben nicht nur eine längere Gabel und einen längeren Dämpfer eingebaut (das hätte wirklich alles zerstört), sondern  die Offsetbuchsen sorgen dafür, dass die Originalgeometrie annähernd erhalten wird und lediglich mehr Hub zu Verfügung gestellt wird.
Einer aktiven Fahrweise (Fahreinheit) sollte aber trotzdem eher der 216er Dämpfer entgegenkommen.

Einzig und allein den Lenkwinkel habe ich stärker geändert (wobei ich da auch noch experimentieren könnte).

Ich fahre es ja regelmäßig gegen ein Fanes mit 180mm Fox und daran wird es sich auch bergab messen lassen müssen.

Wenn man jetzt sagt, dann hätte ich mir ja gleich ein Uzzi oder Socom holen können, dann hat man sicher in Teilen recht, allerdings hat mir das SS einfach auch optisch zugesagt.

Die Geometrie sollte auch so weit wie möglich erhalten werden, allerdings wollte ich den Lenkwinkel schon etwas flacher haben.

Nur einen 222er Dämpfer einzubauen halte ich für keine gute Idee.

Einen 222er Dämpfer zusammen mit Slackerausfallenden einzubauen, wäre sicher eine weitere Möglichkeit, die ich aber nicht beurteilen kann.

Insgesamt wird das Bike durch den längeren Dämpfer sicherlich etwas träger, da man etwas mehr im Federweg versinkt. Der Vivid ist mir da aber eine grosse Hilfe, er fühlt sich deutlich besser als der ebenfalls mal verbaute DHX 5 in 222er Länge an.

Wie gesagt, ich werde es erstmal so weiterfahren und schauen, wie es sich auf meinen Strecken so verhält und ob mir im Vergleich zu vorher etwas fehlt oder noch nachteilig auffällt.

Etwas, was mir in beiden Setups aufgefallen ist, ist der etwas flexende Hinterbau, aber wie ich schon mal gesagt habe, ich komme damit sehr gut zurecht, da ich dieses von meinem vorherigem Bike kannte.



Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## KP-99 (20. März 2012)

Doppelpost


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

ne 12mm steckachse hinten hilft da ungemein


----------



## Ponch (21. März 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Heute ist die 2012er Reverb angekommen:



Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du? Das ist ja eine heftige Überhöhung die du da fährst.


----------



## KP-99 (21. März 2012)

@enduro pro:

Ist selbstverständlich schon verbaut (135x12mm)!


----------



## enduro pro (21. März 2012)

so geht es in die neue saison....


----------



## san_andreas (21. März 2012)

Sehr geil ! Hätte ich gerne im Fuhrpark.


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr geil ! Hätte ich gerne im Fuhrpark.



mach mir nen gutes angebot, dann ist es deines


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2012)

Leider ist die Leiterin des Fuhrparkmanagements auf längere Sicht nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (22. März 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Leider ist die Leiterin des Fuhrparkmanagements auf längere Sicht nicht zu sprechen.



 sehr schön gesagt.


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

och, das kenne ich....und dann klingelt es an der tür und ein schrei geht durch's haus....na, welche schuhe waren es


----------



## Soulbrother (22. März 2012)

Lauter Pantoffelhelden


----------



## enduro pro (22. März 2012)

ich glaub das ist ab einem bestimmten alter normal


----------



## san_andreas (22. März 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Lauter Pantoffelhelden



Nö, aber manchmal muß manch sich auch in fortgeschrittenem Alter taktisch klug verhalten...so wie damals, wenn man unbedingt die neue Lego-Ritterburg wollte.
Über kurz oder lang hat man sie doch bekommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. März 2012)

Ponch schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du und welche Schrittlänge hast du? Das ist ja eine heftige Überhöhung die du da fährst.



Ich bin 1,87 m groß, Schrittlänge keine Ahnung. Die Überhöhung täuscht, es sind nichtmal 5cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (23. März 2012)

bischen aufgerüstet.


----------



## freerider1337 (23. März 2012)

Geile Kiste!


----------



## Crak (23. März 2012)

jaman


----------



## Rotwild85 (23. März 2012)

Echt geiles 951er!


----------



## enduro pro (24. März 2012)

böse kiste


----------



## san_andreas (24. März 2012)

Ziemlich gut, bis auf den Sitz-/Kettenstrebenschutz.


----------



## agrohardtail (24. März 2012)

es darf wieder gefahren werden


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2012)

Echt pornös. Aber da muss eine Fox 40 dran


----------



## Hans (24. März 2012)

Sehr schön 

wie hast Du den poliert?

ist Klarlack drüber?

Danke

Hans


----------



## Daniöl (24. März 2012)

Hat was 
Hast schon eine Lösung gefunden, um die Oberfläche zu schützen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. März 2012)

Mal zwei aktuelle Bilder von heute. Relativ neu sind Bremsen, Felgen und Lenker. Den Dämpfer hab ich gerade zum Test drin. Lässt sich auf jeden Fall besser abstimmen als der DHX5.


----------



## KP-99 (25. März 2012)

@Fahreinheit:

Schönes Bike und der Dämpfer ist mir auch aus dem DH-ler meines Bruders (Devinci Wilson) wohlbekannt.
Dort leistet er einen Topjob.
Ich denke, er sollte auch in dem Rahmen gut passen, da er ja eine breite Range bei den Einstellungen (Low-Highspeed und Compression) hat. 

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Felgen bei dir alles wegstecken (habe ja auch die Flow!).

Schönen Sonntag abend noch.....

Klaus-Peter


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. März 2012)

Danke. Was die Flows betrifft bin ich zuversichtlich. Hab mit Felgen eigentlich nie Probleme. Die DT 6.1 bin ich davor auch 4 Jahre gefahren und die wurden ja auch viel kritisiert. Aber ja, man wird sehen


----------



## iRider (26. März 2012)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Danke. Was die Flows betrifft bin ich zuversichtlich. Hab mit Felgen eigentlich nie Probleme. Die DT 6.1 bin ich davor auch 4 Jahre gefahren und die wurden ja auch viel kritisiert. Aber ja, man wird sehen



Bist mit der Kiste ja auch mehr in der Luft als am Boden. Wie sollen denn da die Felgen kaputtgehen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (26. März 2012)

iRider schrieb:


> Bist mit der Kiste ja auch mehr in der Luft als am Boden. Wie sollen denn da die Felgen kaputtgehen.



Wer hoch fliegt, der kann tief fallen


----------



## [XW]Fabse (1. April 2012)

Mein 6.6 

endlich fertig! 13,8kg....ein schöner Tourer?! Aufkleber bekomm ich leider keine her....hat jemand einen Tip?





Schöne Grüße

Fabse


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2012)

Schönes 6.6, sieht nach Spass aus. Haste mal bei Intense direkt angefragt?
Ansonsten gibts hier im IBC einige Mitglieder, die Dir die Sticker machen können.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. April 2012)

6.6 decals...
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...bdfcb8a17/s/Intense-Ersatzteile-fuer-6-6.html


----------



## [XW]Fabse (1. April 2012)

Hallo,

danke für den Tip mit den Decals, wir haben direkt bei Shocker angefragt und der Florian ist noch dran, Intense selber produziert die aber nicht mehr. Hibike, etc...haben die Decals zwar im Angebot aber auch nicht lieferbar sondern nur auf Abruf über Shocker -> Kreislauf....

Gruß Fabse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2012)

Frag den User "Schneidwerk", der macht sowas.


----------



## freerider1337 (1. April 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Frag den User "Schneidwerk", der macht sowas.



er ist einfach der beste


----------



## Zaskar97 (2. April 2012)

1. April, 7:00 in Davos am Weissfluh auf 2840m ... kalt aber lustig. Und das Tracer macht echt Spass...


----------



## Endless86 (7. April 2012)

nach der schlammpackung letzte woche samstag in willingen war heute putztag


----------



## GEMINI-DH (7. April 2012)

meins heut mall dreckig gemacht


----------



## Jester (8. April 2012)

@endless86 was sind denn das für bremsscheiben? sind die schwimmend gelagert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (8. April 2012)

Das sind braking s3 bremsscheiben. Die sind an 3 punkten schwimmend gelagert und an 3 punkten fest verbunden. Ich wollte mal was neues ausprobieren. Bis jetzt war ich nur 1x damit in willingen, verhalten sich total unauffällig. In Verbindung mit den brake authority agressive belägen packt auch die elixier ganz gut zu


----------



## sportfreund78 (9. April 2012)

So erste Testfahrt erfolgreich absolviert. Fahreigenschaften überzeugen, auch bergauf!
Lediglich die Tubelessgeschichte ist gescheitert. Die Intense Reifen scheinen nicht in die ZTR Flow zu passen...





Das neue Heimrevier für neue Bike wird übrigens am 5.Mai 2012 offiziell mit großem Fest eröffnet. Alle Infos zu finden unter Flowtrail Ottweiler.


----------



## Hi-Flyer (9. April 2012)

@ agrohardtail
Was sind das für Pedale an deinem schönen M9?


----------



## fiddel (9. April 2012)

schaun aus wie die krankborders


----------



## san_andreas (9. April 2012)

@sportsfreund: die Intense funzen nicht, weil das Material zu "porös" ist. Das kriegt man mit keiner Milch dicht.


----------



## sportfreund78 (10. April 2012)

@ san andreas: dicht bekam ich sie nur sie fliegen mir immer um die Ohren schon bei knapp 2 Bar. Denke eher die Karkasse passt net zum Felgenhorn. Sie lassen sich nämlich
auch verdächtig leicht montieren. Laut Shocker seien die Reifen geeignet für Tubeless
aber es funzt einfach net - jetzt sind halt Schläuche drin


----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2012)

Fertig, bis auf Pedale:


----------



## KevinRideDemo (25. April 2012)

Ich verbreite mal ein wenig Unruhe  mein 951 ist vor einer Woche gebrochen :'( Hinterbau hats bei nem Sturz einfach durch gerissen (


----------



## gabs (25. April 2012)

beweisfoto?


----------



## enemy111 (25. April 2012)

wie passiert? sone aussage ist so ausdrucksstark wie ein chinese der gegen die chinesische mauer pisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (25. April 2012)

alter hinterbau mit g3 dropouts oder neuer? fotos?


----------



## KevinRideDemo (26. April 2012)

Alter Hinterbau  wird aber jetzt ersetzt  Foto hab ich keins gemacht nur von der Bruchstelle bei der Sattelstüze xD das war aber eindeutig eigenverschulden  hab die sattelstüze zuweit rausgezogen :/ Hinterbau is in Willingen Passiert beim 10er auf die Landungskante geklatscht ich denke da ist das ''okay'' das sowas brechen kann ^^


----------



## Lorenz M. (28. April 2012)

so dann mal mein uzzi, bild wurde vor dämpfereinbau gemacht


----------



## TigersClaw (28. April 2012)

Fährt sich das nicht son bissl schwammig ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## Geißbock__ (28. April 2012)

Mit kleinen Updates:


----------



## Kuwahades (30. April 2012)

doch wieder auf Fox, die alten Marzocchies sind zu schwer ?


----------



## sportfreund78 (2. Mai 2012)

Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit den Intense Reifen auf der ZTR Flow Felge gemacht?
Hatte diesbezüglich im Rahmen meines gescheiterten Tubeless Versuchs schon mal angefragt. Jetzt ist mir der Reifen, den ich nun normal mit Schlach fahre, bei der Landung
einfach so von der Felge gesprungen. Steigert nicht gerade das Vertrauen ins Material.
Ich hab den Eindruck die passen einfach nicht mit der Felge zusammen.
Danke für euer Feedback!


----------



## zet1 (3. Mai 2012)

die Flow ist aber auch eine sehr niedrige felge die mit dickwulstigen Falt DH Reifen wie den Intense nicht empfehlenswert sind... das sollte man sich vorab schon ausmalen können.

ein Grund mehr für mich dass ich mit den Alex Supra 30 keinerlei probleme habe diesbezüglich, billiger, leichter, geöst zusätzlich, breiter und wie ich finde auch stabiler


----------



## enduro pro (3. Mai 2012)

gestern im wald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfreund78 (3. Mai 2012)

zet1 schrieb:


> die Flow ist aber auch eine sehr niedrige felge die mit dickwulstigen Falt DH Reifen wie den Intense nicht empfehlenswert sind... das sollte man sich vorab schon ausmalen können.
> 
> ein Grund mehr für mich dass ich mit den Alex Supra 30 keinerlei probleme habe diesbezüglich, billiger, leichter, geöst zusätzlich, breiter und wie ich finde auch stabiler



Wenn man ein Intense Buildkit ordert hat man wenig Einfluß auf die Zusammenstellung und setzt darauf daß die Komponenten doch dementsprechend funktionieren.
Vielleicht war es aber auch einfach ein "Montagsreifen" und die Sache funktioniert normalerweise einwandfrei. Dachte nur es gäbe vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dem Build Kit hier im Forum.


----------



## numinisflo (3. Mai 2012)

Richtig geiles Rad das SS.


----------



## Hans (5. Mai 2012)

falls jemand einen Tracer VP Rahmen sucht 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=506443


----------



## Matte (5. Mai 2012)

Sieht mir mehr nach einem Tracer 1 Rahmen aus.


----------



## Hans (5. Mai 2012)

Matte schrieb:


> Sieht mir mehr nach einem Tracer 1 Rahmen aus.



Du hast recht - mein Fehler


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (13. Mai 2012)

schön das 951!


----------



## enemy111 (13. Mai 2012)

Hey Jungs,

kann mir jemand von euch noch 'mal schnell sagen, welche Lager ( Artikel-Bezeichnung/ Nummer ) im 951 sind?

Hatte das schon vor ca. einem halben Jahr gefragt, finde die Antwort aber nicht mehr..

Wäre echt super,
danke


----------



## 8664 (13. Mai 2012)

http://fanatikbike.com/product/intense-cycles-enduro-max-7902-bearing-10381.htm


----------



## enemy111 (13. Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## enemy111 (13. Mai 2012)

kann man auch 6902 verbauen? 

-> http://www.ebay.de/itm/7902-2RS-MAX...ikeparts_SR&hash=item27c5f26467#ht_1563wt_876


beschreibung sagt: 7902 2RS MAX 
The 7902 is a special ANGULAR CONTACT
version of the 6902 bearing.


----------



## 8664 (13. Mai 2012)

ich hab mir jetz geschlossene bestellt aus england... scheint der gleiche zu sein wie der link oben an....


----------



## Downhill-Affe (21. Mai 2012)

jajajkje


----------



## haedillus malus (21. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre meine ZTR FLOW Felgen in INDUSTRY-NINE Laufrädern jetzt seit 2008 ohne Komplikationen:

Reifen: 
FAT ALBERT 2.4, BIG BETTY 2.4 und MUDDY-MARY 2.5 (alle faltbar)
Reifendruck 1,7 - 2,0 bar (je nachdem) bei knapp 90 Kg Fahrergewicht (incl. Klamotten, Rucksack etc.)

2008 - 2009 mit normalen Schläuchen SCHWALBE Nr. 13
seit 2010 mit NOTUBES Milch (genial, nie mehr Schläuche, seitdem kein Platten mehr, weniger Rollwiderstand, mehr Grip)

Keine Probleme, egal ob mit den alten Reifen oder den neuen tubeless-ready.

Habe mir allerdings neulich am Gardasee eine richtig heftige Beule seitlich in die HR-Felge gefahren, war auch ziemlich verzogen, mußte ich sicherheitshalber austauschen.
Die Milch hat komischerweise gehalten, obwohl da schon der Reifen-Wulst stark zu sehen war.

Ich bin mit der Felge sehr zufrieden, bin allerdings kein Bike-Park-Fahrer, da würde ich auch eine andere Felge wählen.

Beste Grüße



zet1 schrieb:


> die Flow ist aber auch eine sehr niedrige felge die mit dickwulstigen Falt DH Reifen wie den Intense nicht empfehlenswert sind... das sollte man sich vorab schon ausmalen können.
> 
> ein Grund mehr für mich dass ich mit den Alex Supra 30 keinerlei probleme habe diesbezüglich, billiger, leichter, geöst zusätzlich, breiter und wie ich finde auch stabiler


----------



## sportfreund78 (22. Mai 2012)

Jetzt klappts auch mit der Felge und dem neuen Satz Intense Reifen.
Da war wohl ein Produktionsfehler beim ersten Reifen und der war einfach zu weit.
Bin auch begeistert mit dem Grip und dem Handling mit Tubeless!


----------



## fiddel (24. Mai 2012)

hier ma meine kist endlich mit schwarzem casting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8664 (24. Mai 2012)

schön!


----------



## Rotwild85 (24. Mai 2012)

Geiles 951er!


----------



## xtccc (28. Mai 2012)

was neues an der front...


----------



## McBundyOne (28. Mai 2012)

hab ich das ding ned eben auf fb gesehen

schickes teil  müssen mal zusammen den feldberg runter war schon lange ned mehr dort


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Mai 2012)

Schönes Socom.

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Socom und 951 erklären? Beides DH-Bikes, für lange Gabeln ausgelegt?

Oder wann nimm man ein SS, wann ein Uzzi? Die beiden scheinen mir auch sehr ähnlich zu sein?


----------



## zet1 (29. Mai 2012)

SS ähnlich zu Uzzi? Naja, bis auf den federweg, die geo, das handling... 

Socom ist der Vorgänger des 951, aber auch hier Geo usw auch etwas anders, Socom ist steiler und leichter und nicht so weich wie das 951. Socom fahre ich eines aktuell, und werde dabei bleiben, d.h. meinen neuen 951 Rahmen in Raw demnächst mal abstossen in Large...

beim Socom empfehle ich ein Angleset zu verbauen um es flacher zu machen.. konnte ein getuntes Socom probieren und kommt nun auch bei mir drauf


----------



## gigo (5. Juni 2012)

Mein erstes Intense  Und mit 15,63 kg auch noch relativ leicht geworden...


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön geworden !


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Juni 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> Mein erstes Intense  Und mit 15,63 kg auch noch relativ leicht geworden...[/quote]
> 
> Zudem noch sehr schön :daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (7. Juni 2012)




----------



## Endless86 (8. Juni 2012)

jetzt mit silent guide da sich die x0 chain guide von alleine zerlegt hat, der flansch an der endplatte vom röllchen ist einfach zerbröselt und somit hat die platte keinen halt mehr. schade eigentlich weil es die einzige kf war die auf anhieb gepasst hat. am silent guide musste ich oben auch eine ecke am slider abschrägen damit es richtig passt. schwarze slider sind schon bestellt


----------



## stylehead (8. Juni 2012)

nichts wirklich neues, nur mal halbwegs vernünftige bilder:









und ein paar details:


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. Juni 2012)

schönes 951 und Socom. Ich finde die Silentguide wegen des Bashs irgendwie hässlich. Wenn wir auch nicht über die Funktionalität diskutieren müssen


----------



## trialsin (8. Juni 2012)

*Hallöle,
heute ist mein neues Spielzeug fertig geworden und zum Glück
schien die Sonne.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Norden

Seb*


----------



## gigo (8. Juni 2012)

Das Socom ist ein Traum!!! Bei weitem der schönste Rahmen, den Intense jemals gemacht hat! Würd ich auch gegen mein Uzzi tauschen  Und so ne Dorado wär auch was feines...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless86 (8. Juni 2012)

ActionGourmet schrieb:


> schönes 951 und Socom. Ich finde die Silentguide wegen des Bashs irgendwie hässlich. Wenn wir auch nicht über die Funktionalität diskutieren müssen


das ist richtig. mir gefällt es auch nicht so gut. aber die lg1 hatte ich schon dran und die war nach einer saison total vergammelt, x0 chain guide hat nicht lange gehalten, carbocage sieht auch kacke aus also ka, morgen in willingen mal die silent guide testen


----------



## psy6000 (9. Juni 2012)




----------



## iRider (9. Juni 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> Das Socom ist ein Traum!!! Bei weitem der schönste Rahmen, den Intense jemals gemacht hat!



Dem stimme ich vollkommend zu!


----------



## zet1 (9. Juni 2012)

so ist es


----------



## Deleted 104857 (9. Juni 2012)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## psy6000 (9. Juni 2012)

sieht dem 951 sehr ähnlich oder eher anders rum? 
... mir gefällt das 951 besser


----------



## Luke-VTT (9. Juni 2012)

Das Socm ist mit soviel Liebe zum Detail und so geilen Teilen aufgebaut. Hammer!


----------



## gigo (10. Juni 2012)

Gibt's die Socoms noch irgendwo zu nem guten Preis? Bei CRC sind sie ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## zet1 (11. Juni 2012)

wenn du mir einen 1000er gibts, dann überlass ich dir mein Socom in L in raw, mit Sugarless angleset -2Grad flacher, Dropouts in 135mm, also ideal, da das Socom ja 73mm Gehäusebreite am Tretlager hat... Zustand natürlich wie immer 1a bei meinen Sachen


----------



## Crak (11. Juni 2012)

intense history.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (11. Juni 2012)

Where is the future?


----------



## Crak (11. Juni 2012)

like two pages before


----------



## gigo (13. Juni 2012)

Das 951 war einfach genial!


----------



## Crak (13. Juni 2012)

und wie! leider dem m9 unterlegen.


----------



## tiga_81 (18. Juni 2012)

Das hier ist mein erstes Intense... Bis jetzt überzeugt es mich aber. An der Ausstattung werd ich noch ein bisschen feilen. Ich habe erstmal die Teile übernommen, die ich noch da hatte...


----------



## Monster666 (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2012)

Sagtmal, die Schrauben an den G1 Dropouts von meinem Carbine haben Rost angesetzt.
Meint ihr ich kann sie gegen Titanschrauben ersetzen? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das einfach nur Kettenblattschrauben, und die gibts aus Titan.


----------



## KP-99 (20. Juni 2012)

@Tigersclaw:

Ja, es müßten Kettenblattschrauben sein, aber ob Titan an der Stelle sinnvoll ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Bei meinem SS haben einzelne von diesen Schrauben für eine stark quietschende Geräuschkulisse bergauf unter Last gesorgt, so dass ich sie ausgewechselt und mit Kupferpaste eingesetzt habe.

Gruß
KP-99


----------



## Monster666 (20. Juni 2012)

@TigersClaw:

Das ist kein Problem, du solltest nur darauf achten das die Verschraubung die selbe Länge hat wie die Originalen..

Ich hab meine aus Alu gefertigt (Vollmaterial mit M6x20 Verschraubung), hat am M6 gehalten und hält bis dato auch am M9...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2012)

Monster, zeig mal bitte ein Foto von Deiner Verschraubung.


----------



## Monster666 (20. Juni 2012)

sorry, hab keine Lust die auszubauen... 

hier ne Zeichnung:

Schraube => Unterlagscheibe (DIN 125) => Bolzen


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2012)

Du solltest Sie auch nicht ausbauen ;-)


----------



## Monster666 (20. Juni 2012)

wie willst du dann die verschraubung sehen?


----------



## Bimpi (20. Juni 2012)

951


----------



## 8664 (21. Juni 2012)

schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (28. Juni 2012)

almost..


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2012)

Modefarbe !


----------



## Crak (28. Juni 2012)

MEGAfarbe


----------



## CrankDome (9. Juli 2012)




----------



## pom (21. Juli 2012)

Heute fertig geworden, noch ohne Probefahrt.





Gabel: Lyrik Solo Air 2013 170mm
Bremsen: Formula The One
Lenker: Easton Heaven Carbon 711mm
Schaltgruppe: XTR mit XT Umwerfer
Laufräder: Tune Twenty 4
Reifen: Onza Ibex DH 2.4
Sattelstütze: Kindshock 950
Pedale: Wellgo Titan Magnesium

Gewicht wie auf dem Bild (mit DT Vorderrad) 13.38 Kilo
Mit Tune Twenty 4 Vorderrad werden es ~13.20 Kilo
Vielleicht irgendwann unter 13 Kilo


----------



## Lorenz M. (22. Juli 2012)

intense Uzzi mit 17,5kg

geändert werden noch:
kettenführung
vorbau
kurbel
kette
bremsen
sattel

dann hab ich hoffentlich die 16,xx kg erreicht


----------



## Crak (25. Juli 2012)




----------



## Daniöl (25. Juli 2012)

besseres bild junge!


----------



## Crak (25. Juli 2012)

ne zuviel stress, das war gerade schnell gemacht wo der fahrer beim shooting hochgeschoben hat.


----------



## Daniöl (25. Juli 2012)

ach geh, du hast doch genug zeit da drüben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crak (25. Juli 2012)

klar könnte ich mir die zeit für nehmen. aber gibt wichtigeres


----------



## geosnow (26. Juli 2012)

T2 und T1


----------



## Matte (26. Juli 2012)

Die Rahmenfarben hätten aber durchaus ein größeres Foto verdient. 

Besonders das T2.


----------



## mathis2 (26. Juli 2012)

würd meinen uzzi rahmen raw 2011 in m mit laufrädern gegen nen 951 raw rahmen in m tauschen
(eventuell mit aufzahlung)
bei interess pm


----------



## Single (30. August 2012)




----------



## RiDe_oN_ (30. August 2012)

Der schönste Bikeporn !


----------



## Burnhard (31. August 2012)

Habt ihr dann eigentlich auch die passenden Schlafanzüge im Partnerlook?


----------



## gigo (31. August 2012)

elitepartner.de


----------



## Feldwiesel (31. August 2012)

*Dann will ich mich bei euch mal eingliedern, mit meinem 5.5 EVP*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (31. August 2012)

Schön! Mein Tipp -> Angleset rein mit 1 Grad flacher!!! Fährt sich dann noch geiler und net so nervös und hektisch!!

Sugarless haben einen solchigen Steuersatz mit 1 Grad: EC34/EC34:


----------



## S.T.A.L.K.E.R. (31. August 2012)

mein tazer


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (1. September 2012)

Booar das iss Rattenscharf Andi !


----------



## Burnhard (1. September 2012)

gigo schrieb:


> elitepartner.de



Single(s) mit Niveau?! Nääääh


----------



## pom (21. September 2012)

Ein wenig Tuning...






Neu sind:
XX Schaltwerk
XX Schalthebel
XX Kassette 11-36
XO Kurbel 28Z
XTR Trail Bremse

Gewechselt wird noch:
Sattel
Sattelstütze
Lenker
Kettenblätter

Wie auf dem Bild 12.88 Kilo

Kenn jemand einen Reifen der bei 700-750 Gramm etwa gleichwertig wie der Onza Ibex DH 2.4 ist?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2012)

Kenda Nevegal 2.35 wiegt ca 750g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xcbiker88 (25. September 2012)

Nicht zufrieden mit den ibex oder gehts dir blos ums gewicht? Evt. ibex 2.25?? Der conti MK II währ auch noch recht leicht http://www.conti-online.com/generat...lMountain/MountainKingII/MountainKing_en.html


----------



## pom (25. September 2012)

Doch, ich bin mit den Ibex 2.4 zufrieden, aber wenn ich den ~800 Gramm Reifen durch einen leichteren ersetzten könnte...
Ich fahre den Ibex DH mit Milch und hatte schon 2 oder 3 Sätze auf dem Bike ohne einen Platten 
Denn 2.25 könnte ich mal testen...

In den USA sind wir Touren mit bis zu 1600 Höhenmeter gefahren und dabei könnte in leichterer Reifen nicht schaden 
Ich denke aber es gibt keinen Reifen der "viel" leichter als der Ibex ist und die gleiche Performance hat.
Den Conti MKII hatte ich schon und ist für mich unbrauchbar, die Flanke knickt ein(fühlte sich komisch an) wenn ich ihn mit 1,5 Bar fahre. 
Kein vergleich zum Ibex, nach einer Tour war der wieder weg.


----------



## geosnow (25. September 2012)

Bist du die Maxxis EXO 1-Ply Reifen Minion F oder Highroller II gefahren?

PS: eine ENVE Seatpost spart fast 400g.


----------



## pom (25. September 2012)

geosnow schrieb:


> PS: eine ENVE Seatpost spart fast 400g.



400 Gramm an der Sattelstütze sparen nützt mir beim Uphill garnichts 

Den Maxxis Minion könnte ich einmal versuchen... 
Heute habe ich noch gesehen das es den Ibex 2.4 auch mit 120 TPI Karkasse gibt, 
der Reifen ist dann 80 Gramm leichter 
Der Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR wär aber nochmals 40 Gramm leichter...


----------



## sportfreund78 (27. September 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit ner 180er Gabel im Tracer 2
Fahre es mit 160er im Moment und hab das Gefühl die Geometrie würd auch ne 180er
vertragen?


----------



## Single (28. September 2012)

Mein böses Pferd


----------



## njoerd (28. September 2012)

schwarz steht gut


----------



## geosnow (28. September 2012)

die dicken rohre der 40er passen so perfekt zum 9m!


----------



## Rotwild85 (28. September 2012)

Geiles M9!!


----------



## Single (3. Oktober 2012)

bike with the most amazing memories


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (3. Oktober 2012)

hast du jetzt 2 M9 dastehen?


----------



## Luke-VTT (3. Oktober 2012)

Ewig geil mit der Dorado!


----------



## Single (3. Oktober 2012)

Jo hab ich


----------



## Jester (3. Oktober 2012)

Neue Pedale.. Würde gerne noch K9 Steuersatzschalen verbauen. Kann mir jemand dazu einen flachen haltbaren Steuersatz empfehlen?


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2012)

Da kannst du einen Cane Creek nehmen.


----------



## Single (4. Oktober 2012)

empfehle auch nur Cane Creek! Fahre jetzt die 4. Generation in jedem Intense und kann nicht klagen! Auch beim Angleset nicht, da ich beim M9 den Schlitz im Headtube mit Silikon ausgefüllt hab, damit man perfekt im Matsch fahren kann ohne knartzen zu bekommen


----------



## Jester (5. Oktober 2012)

ja gut ich hab beim socom ja keinen schlitz im steuerrohr. beim cc angleset hat man wenigstens die chance zu varieren und muss sich nicht festlegen...


----------



## iRider (6. Oktober 2012)

Jester schrieb:


> ja gut ich hab beim socom ja keinen schlitz im steuerrohr. beim cc angleset hat man wenigstens die chance zu varieren und muss sich nicht festlegen...



Was ist mit den Works Components? http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/
Der CC Angleset fängt immer mal wieder an zu knacksen wenn man ihn nicht penibel zusammenbaut.


----------



## Single (6. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .irie. (7. Oktober 2012)

angletset ist n haufen mist. hab den k9 aber da ist eben der knacpunkt dass beide lagerschale genau sitzen müssen.

festlegen tut man sich beim angleset genauso wie beim k9.


----------



## Jester (7. Oktober 2012)

ja beim cc angleset sind aber verschiedene winkelschalen im lieferumfang. das meinte ich mit variieren


----------



## Burnhard (8. Oktober 2012)

Single, kannst du noch bitte ein Foto von unten Posten?


----------



## ActionGourmet (8. Oktober 2012)

Nach Singles traue ich mich kaum, mal wieder meins im aktuellen Aufbau. 
Demnächst bekommt es einen DB Air und Skywalker Pedale.


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Oktober 2012)

mich stört eigentlich nur die Polizeioptik wegen der weissen Gabel, ansonsten isses doch gut !


----------



## °Fahreinheit (9. Oktober 2012)

Mal wieder meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (9. Oktober 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> mich stört eigentlich nur die Polizeioptik wegen der weissen Gabel, ansonsten isses doch gut !



Danke. Polizeioptik? Ist interessant, so hab ich es noch nie gehört. Häufig bekomme ich den Vorschlag zwecks Deemax dope:-Optik).


----------



## Kuwahades (9. Oktober 2012)

ja Mann 
da gibts doch so ein richtig geiles M6, oder M9 in schwarz, gelb grün, das finde ich ja richtig cool.
Jamaika Look ist locker


----------



## Jester (11. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Schriftart das Intense-Team verwendet hat bei meinem Socom-Rahmen? Möchte den Kovarik-Schriftzug abmachen und was anders hinmachen.


----------



## der T (12. Oktober 2012)




----------



## walktheline (17. Oktober 2012)

hier mal meins (raw) und das uzzi vom Kollegen...


----------



## enduro pro (21. Oktober 2012)

von heut im wald


----------



## san_andreas (21. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Ding !


----------



## enduro pro (22. Oktober 2012)

danke...macht auch spassssss....


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Oktober 2012)

Mal ne frage , es gab von Intense mal ein Poster mit einem roten M3 mit Dorado , hat einer zufällig das bild und kann es mal in einer großen auflösung hochladen ? möchte ich gerne als Hintergrund bild Haben


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2012)

Da muß ich mal nachschauen. Das war in einem Intense Katalog, glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Oktober 2012)

ALSo ich hatte es von meinem bike dealer als so nen Katalog Poster bekommen aber hatte gehofft das es auch als Digi Bild gab


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2012)

Kann man doch scannen.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Oktober 2012)

das wäre klasse , dann weiß ich auch wo welches dekor hin gehört


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Oktober 2012)

Crak schrieb:


> und wie! leider dem m9 unterlegen.



warum ist das 951 unterlegen ? wo drin bestehen die unterschiede ?


----------



## gigo (3. November 2012)

Fährt sich dank Angleset und exzentrischen Buchsen sehr schön und wiegt jetzt komplett fahrfertig 15,55 Kilos.


----------



## Jester (3. November 2012)

schön dezent ohne viel bling bling. bist du mal nen federdämpfer zum vergleich gefahren? passt die bommelmaster kefü ohne zu basteln?


----------



## gigo (3. November 2012)

Danke! Bin den Rahmen von Anfang an mit Vivid Air gefahren - der ist aber echt super sensibel! 
Die KeFü passte recht schnell, nachdem ich die Schrauben etwas gekürzt habe und ein paar Spacer einfach weggelassen habe. Bei der e.13 LG1+ bin ich einfach gescheitert, die Bommelmaster passt jetzt 1a!


----------



## trialsrookie (6. November 2012)

Hier mal mein Tracer VP, 1 Monat alt & macht mächtig Spaß


----------



## MightyMike (15. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (18. November 2012)

Die beiden Neuzugänge in meinem Keller:










Und hier mit den beiden Oldi´s ;-)


----------



## hacke242 (18. November 2012)

hammer fuhrpark!


----------



## Luke-VTT (18. November 2012)

Das Tracer gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2012)

Den Keller hätte ich auch gerne !


----------



## pom (18. November 2012)

@Downhoehl
Welchen Dämpfer fährst du genau im Tracer und warum hast du diesen gewählt? 
Ich möchte meinen RP23 ersetzen bin aber nicht sicher mit welchem. 
Der CCDB AIR ist vielleicht zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Downhoehl (19. November 2012)

Danke Jungs, hat jetzt auch echt lange gedauert, bis ich alle Rädle so hatte 

 @pom: Ich konnte das Tracer seither nicht fahren. Ich habe es mit einem Double Barrel Coil gekauft, nur war der mir für meinen Einsatzzweck einfach viel zu schwer. Im MTRB Forum schwärmen viele Vom Monarch Plus, und ich fand auch das er ein gutes Mittelding zwischen einem leichten Dämpfer ala Monarch, RP23 und den "Performance"-Dämpfern wie einem Vivid Air , DB Air usw.... Genaues kann ich aber leider erst nach der ersten Probefahrt sagen, allerdings wird es noch ein bisschen dauern, bis es soweit ist :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylehead (20. November 2012)

so...endlich ohne rettungsringe und leider wieder mieses bild, da die uni grad irgendwie keine bilder bei tageslicht zulässt:





teile dürften ja weitestgehend erkennbar sein, die hochpräzise personenwaage erzählt irgendwas von 16,8kg.


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

Bestes ! Wie groß bist du eigentlich ?


----------



## iRider (21. November 2012)

stylehead schrieb:


> so...endlich ohne rettungsringe und leider wieder mieses bild, da die uni grad irgendwie keine bilder bei tageslicht zulässt:
> 
> teile dürften ja weitestgehend erkennbar sein, die hochpräzise personenwaage erzählt irgendwas von 16,8kg.



Cool! 
Wie geht der CCDB Air? Ist der nicht zu progressiv für den Rahmen?


----------



## stylehead (21. November 2012)

ich bin ihn leider noch nicht viel gefahren und setuptechnisch auch noch nicht wirklich weit, aber die mär von der suboptimalen federwegsausnutzung scheint sich wohl zu bewahrheiten. der lässt sich selbst bei drücken, die für mich wirklich viel zu niedrig sind, nicht mehr komplett komprimieren. aber da kann man ja angeblich was gegen tun, hm?



san_andreas schrieb:


> Bestes ! Wie groß bist du eigentlich ?



merci! 1,87m, waaarum!?


----------



## san_andreas (21. November 2012)

Wegen der Größe. Dürfte ein L sein, oder ?


----------



## stylehead (21. November 2012)

sehr richtig. ist large. dürfte aber echt nicht kürzer sein...


----------



## Monster666 (4. Dezember 2012)

Mein neues Projekt...





Weiss per Zufall jemand ob der neue Lower Box Link im 2010er 951 FRO auch passt?


----------



## Luke-VTT (4. Dezember 2012)

Wunderschönes 951. Gewicht würd' mich interessieren. 14,xx?


----------



## Christiaan (5. Dezember 2012)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Die beiden Neuzugänge in meinem Keller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat Jemand deutlich zuviel Geld ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2012)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Da hat Jemand deutlich zuviel Geld ;-)



Du weißt wenigstens, wovon du sprichst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (5. Dezember 2012)

Luke-VTT schrieb:


> Wunderschönes 951. Gewicht würd' mich interessieren. 14,xx?


Wie kommst du denn auf 14,xx???

Finde ein Rad welches zu leicht ist (u 16) nicht mehr so doll zum fahren..
so wie abgebildet wiegts 16.1 kg..
 @san_andreas & Christiaan:

oder ihr verkauft euch zu schlecht


----------



## Luke-VTT (5. Dezember 2012)

Naja, Du hast soviele sauleichte Teile verbaut. Deswegen die krasse Schätzung. Ich find auch 16,xx KG mega leicht. Tolles Rad!


----------



## Downhoehl (5. Dezember 2012)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Da hat Jemand deutlich zuviel Geld ;-)



Ich kaufe halt von den richtigen Leuten ;-)


----------



## stylehead (7. Dezember 2012)

@Monster666:

bist du die karre schon groß gefahren?
lässt sich der federweg mit dem ccdba voll ausnutzen?


----------



## Monster666 (8. Dezember 2012)

@stylehead:
hatte noch keine gelegenheit dazu, werde dir berichten sobald ich mal fahren gehen konnte...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. Dezember 2012)

Sorry wenn ich das hier frage aber wollte nicht deswegen ein thema eröffnen , ich habe ein m3 mit einer oberrohrlänge von 53cm , ich selber bin 1,73m , passt das ? Danke schonmal


----------



## Monster666 (9. Dezember 2012)

Weiss jemand welche Lager im 951 FRO 2010 zum einsatz kamen?
Hat irgend ein Online Shop den Lower Link im Sortiment, Shocker antwortet nicht auf meine Mail  und der CH Vertrieb hat keine an Lager...
 @Banshee-Driver: Dann hast du wohl ein S, je nach vorliebe passts aber das musst du selbst herausfinden (vergleich mal die Geo mit deinem alten Rahmen)...


----------



## Shocker (9. Dezember 2012)

entweder sind es die 7001er lager oder wenn der neue 2012er link schon verbaut dann die 7902 lager.
ich gehe aber zu 95% von den 7001er lagern aus.
M3 links haben wir im moment auch keine auf lager. warten aber schon darauf das die wieder rein kommen. wird aber sicher noch 3 wochen dauern bis die bei uns sind.
am einfachsten erreicht ihr uns per Telefon von 10-13 und 14-19 uhr.
Grüße,
FLO


----------



## Monster666 (9. Dezember 2012)

dann sind es definitiv die 7001er, hab noch V1 des Lower Links, da dieser aber verbogen ist möchte ich den ersetzten, dabei auch gleich die Lager da diese auch ziehmlich mitgenommen sind...

Beim Upper Link, sind da auch die 7001er verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (10. Dezember 2012)

im Upper link sind 6001er drinn


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Dezember 2012)

mach meins auch mal hier rein.

BRauch das ding auch um mal mehr als 1000hm am stück rauf zu fahren.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand helfen ? ich bin auf der suche nach einem original Intense foto , zu sehen war ein rotes m3 mit einer dorado und schwarzen parts , aufgenommen in deren Hallen , wäre super wenn das jemand hat.


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2012)

Mein M9-Hahn im Stand und in Bewegung


----------



## fiddel (20. Dezember 2012)

hat sich beim letzten bild dein hintermann zerlegt?


----------



## Igetyou (20. Dezember 2012)

Ne das sieht nur so aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtccc (20. Dezember 2012)

der macht'n backflip !


----------



## MoNu (21. Dezember 2012)

Mal etwas neu gemacht


----------



## fiddel (21. Dezember 2012)

1° gemacht? wieviel sind die aus der mitte raus?


----------



## MoNu (21. Dezember 2012)

Hier bitte


----------



## fiddel (22. Dezember 2012)

schick...hab mir auch welche gedreht


----------



## ActionGourmet (28. Dezember 2012)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe (Dorado ist neu) Sorry fürs schlechte Bild.


----------



## Endless86 (28. Dezember 2012)

beste gabel


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2012)

ich hab bei der dorado immer dieses flexen im Hinterkopf  aber der reiz ist da...gutes m btw


----------



## Banshee-Driver (29. Dezember 2012)

Was für felgen steckt eigentlich im hope lrs ? ist mir irgendwie entGangen DAs die sowas anbieten


----------



## ActionGourmet (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke.
 @Banshee-Driver: Hier ZTR-Flow. Kannste aber auswählen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/index....oductlist&fcIsSearch=1&searchparam=hope+hoops
Wobei die ZTR für Hinten und mein zartes Gewicht zu schwach ist. Ich warte auf ein HR mit Alex Supra D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monster666 (29. Dezember 2012)

Gutes M9, so schlecht ist das Bild nun auch wieder nicht 

Die roten parts hätte ich weggelassen, aber über geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten..


----------



## Downhoehl (29. Dezember 2012)

Sehr feines M9 und schöner Aufbau. Meines wird zumindest von der Rahmenfarbe und der Gabel gleich


----------



## Monster666 (29. Dezember 2012)

Weiss nicht wo ich das platzieren soll, denke aber  die meisten User die ein Intense besitzen sind hier vertreten...

Nun zum Thema, Wie die meisten wissen sind in jedem Intense Rahmen Enduro Lager verbaut, die nicht gerade so toll sind.

Nun hat Intense im Unteren Link (Version 1) beim 951 und beim M9 einseitig gedichtete Lager (7001 1ZS MAX) verwendet damit man über die schmiernippel nachschmieren kann.
Diese Lager sind einfach nur ätzend, die die in meinem 951 drin waren ( gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt) drehten sich nicht mehr!

Beim Auspressen ist dann auch noch das ganze Lager in seine Einzelteile zerfallen.

Gestern hab ich die neuen Lager erhalten (8stk. 6001 2 RSH von SKF) und eingebaut, die passen wie die Faust aufs Auge.

Die 6001er Lager können nur mit dem alten Link verwendet werden!
Betrifft die Serie : M3 alle Modelle
                         M6 alle Modelle
                         M9 FRO Modell bis 2011
                         951 FRO Modell bis 2011

Im neuen Lower Link sind grössere Lager drin, Enduro Nummer: 6902/7902 entspricht SKF Nummer: 61902

Ich habe jetzt im Lower Link rostfreie Lager und im Upper Link normale Lager drin (Lower: 4stk W 6001 2RS, Upper: 4stk. 6001 2RS) damit sollten die unteren Lager nicht mehr durch Rost verhocken. vor dem Einbau der neuen Lager ist es zu empfehlen das man die neuen Lager gleich ordentlich schmiert, dazu mach ich später noch eine Fotodokumentation mit verlinkung.

Ich hoffe das so, viele Intense Fahrer weniger Probleme haben.


----------



## Endless86 (29. Dezember 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich hab bei der dorado immer dieses flexen im Hinterkopf  aber der reiz ist da...gutes m btw



hab ich noch nie was von gemerkt bei der fahrt. und außerdem muss das nicht schlecht sein. bei einer federgabel die eh immer in bewegung ist spielt flex keine rolle


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2012)

geschmackssache... ich fands damals bei der shiver nicht "prickelnd"... und mit 888 und boxxer "recht" zufrieden..


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Dezember 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> geschmackssache... ich fands damals bei der shiver nicht "prickelnd"...



 ... ebenfalls!


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2012)

alte schule


----------



## Downhoehl (29. Dezember 2012)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> geschmackssache... ich fands damals bei der shiver nicht "prickelnd"... und mit 888 und boxxer "recht" zufrieden..



Die Dorado ist aber bei weitem keine derartige Gummikuh, wie sie die Shiver war ;-)


----------



## iRider (29. Dezember 2012)

Monster666 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das so, viele Intense Fahrer weniger Probleme haben.



Danke für die Info.
Ich bin nicht so ein Fan der rostfreien Lager da die Laufbahnen nicht die selbe Härte haben wie die normalen. Ich kaufe die normalen in einer besser gedichteten Version (2RSH) was problemfrei zu sein scheint. Die setzen auf der Aussenseite ein bisschen Flugrost an, ansonsten OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (29. Dezember 2012)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Die Dorado ist aber bei weitem keine derartige Gummikuh, wie sie die Shiver war ;-)



Would love to try...


----------



## Monster666 (4. Januar 2013)

@stylehead:

war gestern mal in Biel, nutze den Federweg zu 80% bei 35% SAG.
jedoch darfst du das nicht als referenz nehmen, kann dir erst genaues im Mai sagen...


----------



## KP-99 (11. Januar 2013)

Hier nochmal mein schwarzes Intense SS, jetzt neu mit Revox Pro:






Grüsse
Klaus-Peter


----------



## trialsrookie (13. Januar 2013)

Das ist das "alte" SS, oder? Sehr schick! Das Cockpit wär nicht so meins, aber alles in allem 1A!


----------



## KP-99 (13. Januar 2013)

Jepp, ist das alte SS.

Zumindest der Vorbau kommt 15 mm kürzer und unauffälliger!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2013)

Der aufbau daaaaaauert soooo lange , ich KANN nicht mehr warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2013)




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2013)

Der Sunline vorbau und die gabel gehören nicht zum M3


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Januar 2013)

also die monster + m3 + its 1ply.......ich weiss ja nicht, aber gut issja Geschmacksache


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2013)

Neeee da steht doch , die monster und der sunline vorbau gehören nicht zum M3 .... ob die reifen 1ply sind weiß ich grad gar nicht , die waren so günstig da hab ich einfach gekauft damit ich schonmal nen satz habe .... wiegen aber über 1200g also würde mich schon wundern wenn es keine 2ply wären . Was mir noch fehlt ist
-Laufradsatz
-Kettenführung
-Griffe

Edit: weiß nicht ob ich den verbauten FSA The Pig drin lassen soll


----------



## bachmayeah (13. Januar 2013)

das mit der gabel hab ich überlesen, gab letzte nacht zu wenig schlaf.
ich hatte _ähnliche_ Reifen früher auf meinem uzzi/ss, damals waren das noch 1ply.
es sei mir verziehen 
ich geh mal ins Bett, ist wohl besser.


----------



## Monster666 (14. Januar 2013)

@Banshee-Driver: Gewagte aber coole Link/Dropout farbe.
Bin gespannt wie es komplett ausschaut...

Hast du die Links und Dropouts ablaugen und frisch eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2013)

ne die waren schon so , hab das eloxal heute aber entfernt.


----------



## koRnetto (15. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß es ist offtopic, aber könnte mir jemand, der die slacker-Ausfallenden fährt, etwas ausmessen?

Ich bräuchte den Abstand von der Mitte der oberen und von der unteren Bohrung zur Mitte der Achse. Wäre echt nett!

Gerne auch per pm!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. Januar 2013)

HATte ich auch schonmal gefragt , gab aber keine Antwort


----------



## Monster666 (15. Januar 2013)

koRnetto schrieb:


> Ich weiß es ist offtopic, aber könnte mir jemand, der die slacker-Ausfallenden fährt, etwas ausmessen?
> 
> Ich bräuchte den Abstand von der Mitte der oberen und von der unteren Bohrung zur Mitte der Achse. Wäre echt nett!
> 
> ...



brauchst du die Masse um zu bestimmen ob bei dir die Slacker montiert sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-flow (16. Januar 2013)

Nun bin ich auch unter den Intensefahrern. Es wurde ein Socom in Gr m. Gewicht so wie es da steht, 15,8kg. Hoffentlich hält es 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2013)

Monster666 schrieb:


> brauchst du die Masse um zu bestimmen ob bei dir die Slacker montiert sind?



Die erkennt man doch mit bloßem Auge.


----------



## iRider (16. Januar 2013)

Trail-flow schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch unter den Intensefahrern. Es wurde ein Socom in Gr m. Gewicht so wie es da steht, 15,8kg. Hoffentlich hält es



Schicke Kiste! Nur so als Info: der Dämpfer ist nicht wirklich prickelnd, speziell im Socom. Hat kaum/keine Druckstufendämpfung im mittleren Federwegsbereich und rauscht deshalb durch.


----------



## Trail-flow (16. Januar 2013)

iRider schrieb:


> Schicke Kiste! Nur so als Info: der Dämpfer ist nicht wirklich prickelnd, speziell im Socom. Hat kaum/keine Druckstufendämpfung im mittleren Federwegsbereich und rauscht deshalb durch.



Ich weis, ich bin ihn eine halbe Saison im Flatline gefahren. Sollte es zu krass sein, muss etwas anderes her ..


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Januar 2013)

VIelleicht will er die slacker bauen lassen ? BEi den original preisen eine echte alternative


----------



## iRider (16. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> VIelleicht will er die slacker bauen lassen ? BEi den original preisen eine echte alternative



Ich habe mal diese Option erwogen bevor es die Slacker gab. Wäre so bei 350 $ das Paar gelandet, bei einer Bestellung von 10-20 Paar so bei 280-300. Also ist der Preis nicht unangemessen wenn man keinen Zugang zu einer CNC Fräse hat.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. Januar 2013)

koRnetto schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte den Abstand von der Mitte der oberen und von der unteren Bohrung zur Mitte der Achse.



obere Bohrung-Mitte Achse: ca. 48 mm
untere Bohrung-Mitte Achse: ca. 67 mm


----------



## Banshee-Driver (16. Januar 2013)

DAs kannst du hier im Forum zu einem drittel des von dir genannten Preises bekommen.


----------



## iRider (17. Januar 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> DAs kannst du hier im Forum zu einem drittel des von dir genannten Preises bekommen.



Von wem genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (17. Januar 2013)

KAnninchen ..... HAB von ihm bis jetzt eine sehr leichte kettenFührung gekauft und eine obere Brücke mit boxxer dm


----------



## koRnetto (17. Januar 2013)

Hi, ja überlege selber welche zu machen/machen zu lassen. Dann aber mit Maxle oder was in der Art! Finde das System mit den offenen Ausfallenden wie bei den käuflichen Slackers nicht konsequent zuende gedacht! 

 @baumschubser: Vielen Dank, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast!


----------



## fiddel (17. Januar 2013)

geiles teil auf jeden!! schickschick.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Januar 2013)

Ich habe 2 paar Slacker Ausfallenden fürs M6, denke die passen bei anderen auch.

Kann mir jemand sagen für wieviel die momentan gehandelt werden?

mfG


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2013)

150,- Euro, schätze ich.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Januar 2013)

pro paar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2013)

Einzeln bin ich der Meinung uvp 75 pro Seite


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Januar 2013)

ich meinte 1 set für ein rahmen also 2 ausfallenden.


da kann ich 150 euro verlangen?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Januar 2013)

War so ca. der Kurs in letzter Zeit, wenn überhaupt welche aufgetaucht sind. Finde es trotzdem viel, aber da regelt wohl die Nachfrage den Preis.

Neue findest du hier: http://www.powellprecision.com/order.php

Da liegst du für das Paar bei 190 Dollar plus Steuern.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (18. Januar 2013)

Ziehmlich viel , dann kann man sich auch neue kaufen


----------



## BommelMaster (18. Januar 2013)

hab sie für 140 inseriert. in meinen bikemarkt anzeigen!


----------



## MukkiMan (19. Januar 2013)

http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/...intense-replacement-dopouts---150mm-412-p.asp

wieso nicht einfach die?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. Januar 2013)




----------



## Daniöl (20. Januar 2013)

Sieht irgendwie doof aus ohne Aufkleber, kommen die noch?


----------



## bachmayeah (20. Januar 2013)

und was für ne shiver ist das? die roten einstellknöpfe sind zumindest afaik kein std.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. Januar 2013)

KLar kommen die noch , die alten waren nur im schrecklichen Zustand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myrkskog (26. Januar 2013)

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand den Reach seines M3 Rahmens in Gr. M messen. Vom Intense Service kommt seit Wochen keine Antwort und ich habe schon 2 mal geschrieben. Der Service scheint noch schlechter zu sein, als die neue Homepage.


----------



## Jester (26. Januar 2013)

Myrkskog schrieb:


> Der Service scheint noch schlechter zu sein, als die neue Homepage.



Da hast du leider vollkommen recht. Hab nur nen M3 L-Frame sorry


----------



## tiga_81 (27. Januar 2013)

Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder von meinem Tracer...  Sattelstütze und Kurbel werden im laufe der Zeit noch getauscht. Aber sonst gefällts mir schon ganz gut!


----------



## trialsin (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hab kein Problem mit dem Intense Support. Du kannst dem Floh hier im Forum schreiben und bekommst sofort eine Antwort und auch der Sam Wilson direkt bei Intense ist unglaublich nett. Oft macht halt der Ton die Musik....


----------



## ShogunZ (28. Januar 2013)

trialsin schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Problem mit dem Intense Support. Du kannst dem Floh hier im Forum schreiben und bekommst sofort eine Antwort und auch der Sam Wilson direkt bei Intense ist unglaublich nett. Oft macht halt der Ton die Musik....



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Der deutsche Support über Flo is' spitze - ich bekomm auch immer sofort ne kompetente Antwort - egal ob per Mail, Facebook, hier über IBC oder direkt im Laden.


----------



## Myrkskog (29. Januar 2013)

Hab vom Sam jetzt auch Nachricht bekommen. Leider weiß der auch nicht den "Reach" vom M3. Super, wenn es Intense nicht mal selber weiß...


----------



## mc schrecka (29. Januar 2013)

Mit Hilfe eines Besens, eines nicht ganz geraden Imbus und eines Meterstabs, haben zwei Personen einen eventuellen Reach von ca. 56cm gemessen. 

Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## Myrkskog (29. Januar 2013)

Danke - das ist ja schon mal etwas. Dass der Reach fast so lange wie das Oberrohr ist, macht mich allerdings etwas stutzig. Ein V10C in Gr. M hat 400mm Reach - das wären ja 16cm


----------



## mc schrecka (29. Januar 2013)

Gemessen haben wir von Mitte Steuerrohr gerade nach hinten bis Mitte Tretlager. Werd morgen nochmal nachmessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (31. Januar 2013)

So, hat leider erst heute geklappt. Hab jetzt 34 gemessen. Ist zwar nicht ganz genau, aber so um den Punkt pendelt sich der Faden mit Gewicht unten ein. 

Gruß Basti


----------



## fiddel (1. Februar 2013)

nurn bisschen vermessen


----------



## fiddel (2. Februar 2013)

updeet nä

lenker: thomson downhill
bremse: saint 2013
kurbel: e13 mit nem 40 blatt
pedale: streeetline
titanfeder


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Februar 2013)

Sieht echt böse aus


----------



## Rotwild85 (2. Februar 2013)

Sieht Top aus!


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2013)

Schön ! Aber ich würde mal die Fox flacher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (2. Februar 2013)

ja hatte ich auch letzte saison. ich weiß nich was besser is flacher und kürzerer radstand oder höher und längerer radstand.  hmhmhm


----------



## xMARTINx (2. Februar 2013)

Sieht aus als hätte die 40 locker 250mm Federweg


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2013)

Vorallem kommt das Innenlager viel zu hoch.


----------



## fiddel (3. Februar 2013)

meinst das is das nich am besten wenn die kettenstrebe möglichst parallel zum boden ist?


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Februar 2013)

auch ein Argument: die Kettenstrebe MUSS ZWINGEND immer parallel zum Boden sein... come on...


----------



## giosala1 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen hier mal meiner neuer Hobel


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön, da würde ich gerne mal damit hobeln.


----------



## xMARTINx (10. Februar 2013)

Top Aufbau!


----------



## giosala1 (10. Februar 2013)

Danke hab mir alle Mühe gegeben. War zwar teuer der Spaß , man lebt ja nur einmal.....


----------



## fiddel (11. Februar 2013)

@bachmayeah ist das nicht so? is nur ne vermutung von mir... 

schickes teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (14. Februar 2013)

Kann mir jemand das Dämpferbuchsenmaß am Hauptrahmen vom m3 sagen ? mein messschieber hat einen schaden irgendwie


----------



## hacke242 (17. Februar 2013)




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2013)

Fit für 2013:





Finales Gewicht wie auf dem Foto: 11.80 kg.


----------



## MightyMike (27. Februar 2013)

sehr geile Carbine


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön ! Teileliste wäre interessant.


----------



## pom (27. Februar 2013)

Fährst du eine XX Kassette mit XTR Schaltwerk?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2013)

Warum nicht ?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2013)

pom schrieb:


> Fährst du eine XX Kassette mit XTR Schaltwerk?



Ja korrekt. Letztes Jahr 11-32er XG-1099, dieses Jahr 11-36er.
Ich fahre XX- bzw. Red-Ritzel inzwischen an allen Rädern. Die sind zwar teuer, aber superleicht, haltbarer als jedes Shimano-Ritzel und die Schaltperformance echt super.

Teileliste liefere ich gegen Abend.


----------



## pom (27. Februar 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?



Stimmt, ich hätte wohl auch besser XTR gekauft statt XX 

Meins ist gestern fertig geworden (leider sieht man nicht so viel auf dem Foto).







Neu (teilweise schon länger): CCDB Air, XTR Trail Bremse, MRP Micro Kettenführung, NoName Pedal ~250Gramm, Onza Ibex DH 2.4 120TPI

Gewicht wie auf Foto 12.9 Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2013)

Teileliste:

Intense Carbine Grösse L 
Fox Float RP23 + Huber Bushings
Fox 34 Talas CTD umgebaut auf Float
Syntace X-12 Achse hinten, Tune DC15 vorne
Laufräder Tune King / Kong + ZTR Flow + Sapim CX-Ray gebaut von Felix Wolf
Reifen Conti MountainKing II 2.4 Protection, tubeless mit notubes-Tape und -Milch und schwarzen Duke-Ventilen
Bremsen Magura Marta 2011 mit SL Carbonhebeln, schwarzen Deckeln und Aluschrauben
Bremscheiben Storm SL 180/160, Adapter Ashima vorne, KCNC mit Titanschrauben hinten
Kurbel Race Face SixC 2013 24/36/Bash + Reset BB92 Innenlager
Schaltwerk XTR Shadowplus Shortcage, Kette XTR, Shifter XTR mit Aluschrauben
Umwerfer XTR Direct Mount mit Titanschraube
Ritzel Sram XX XG-1099 11-36, Schaltzüge Shimano SP41
Sattelstütze Reverb 385mm mit Aluschraube am Hebel
Vorbau Synace Megaforce II 70mm 6Grad mit Litecap und Aluschraube
Lenker Easton Haven Carbon
Sattel Selle Italia Kit Carbonio (wird noch getauscht gegen Fizik Tundra 2 braided)

Das müsste alles sein. Geändert werden noch der Sattel und evtl. die komplette Bremse gegen evtl. eine Formula T1.


----------



## Ponch (28. Februar 2013)

Fährt einer von euch auch ein Carbine 275 und kann mal berichten?


----------



## Rotwild85 (1. März 2013)

Mein 951 hat neue Laufräder bekommen!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (2. März 2013)

Heute fertig geworden , Bremsen sind aber total schlapp , da muss ich noch ran

Rahmen : Intense M3
Federgabel : Marzocchi Shiver
Federbein : Manitou X4
Vorbau : Marzocchi DM
Lenker : Easton Vice 711mm
Griffe : Transition
Bremsen : Formula Oro Bianco Greg Minaar Edition ltd
Laufräder : A Class Revolt DH
Reifen : Intense 2.5 Fro 2Ply
Schhaltung : Sram XO DH 10 fach
Kassette : Sram RR 10 fach
Kurbel : Race Face Diabolus
Kettenblatt : Race Face Diabolus
Kettenblattschrauben : Race Face 
Bash : Race Face Diabolus
Kettenführung : E-13 SRS
Pedale : Sunline V-Two
Sattelstütze : SDG I-Beam
Sattel : SDG I-Beam
Gewicht 19-20kg

Einen Großen Dank geht an mein support , Robin , Klappenkarl


----------



## chrisophren (3. März 2013)

Extrem geil geworden!!


----------



## Klappenkarl (4. März 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus Banshee. Mal schauen wann mein M3 endlich fertig ist. Leider lässt sich der Service Zeit die Gabel endlich fertig zu machen. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (4. März 2013)

Muss leider noch die Bremsen machen


----------



## stylehead (5. März 2013)

socom x 464 udn so...


----------



## gigo (5. März 2013)

Ich liebe dein Socom!!!


----------



## BlueW8 (9. März 2013)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden , Bremsen sind aber total schlapp , da muss ich noch ran
> 
> Rahmen : Intense M3
> Federgabel : Marzocchi Shiver
> ...



Echt eine Schönheit!!! Die Shiver im M3, das ist richtig gut.
Allerdings wurde ich versuchen, bei allen anderen Teilen das Gewicht zu drücken, unter 18 kg wird wohl drin sein.

Trotzdem, eines der besten Räder, die ich seit langem hier gesehen habe.


----------



## BlueW8 (9. März 2013)

Ach so, kleiner Tipp: Mach dir dicke Kabelbinder unten um die Standrohre, dann zerkratzen dir die Schützer nicht die schöne Shiver.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (9. März 2013)

Hab da schaumstoffklebeband genommen für ... Ansonsten wird es so bleiben , andere Reifen kommen noch und nach her noch ein renthal fatbar das wars


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2013)

von heute...


----------



## Matte (12. März 2013)

Bike und Location sind klasse!


----------



## onkel_doc (12. März 2013)

jup danke, hammer teil und die gegend ist mein zu hause

habs nie bereut auf 29er umzusteigen bei dem rahmen...


----------



## HC-Maxi (14. März 2013)

Hallo!

Ich wollte nur kurz an dieser Stelle auch nochmal "Hallo" sagen. Ich darf mich jetzt auch als Intense Besitzer bezeichnen. Hier n Bild (ohne Schaltzug - bevor das jemand bemängelt) von meinem Neuzugang:







Neue Bilder sind am Weg... wenn hier endlich der Schnee wieder schmilzt. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (15. März 2013)

schön isses, sieht aber ein bischen gestaucht auch, ist der SS Rahmen kürzer als das Socom ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (15. März 2013)

Danke! Insgesamt ist er sicher kürzer, hat ja ne kürzere Gabel und nen steileren Lenkwinkel. Vllt. liegts aber auch an der Perspektive. Reach ist jedenfalls ca. 390, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## KP-99 (15. März 2013)

Naja, und SS heisst ja Slopestyle (auch wenn der Rahmen dann noch andere Einsatzzwecke erfüllt).

Im Slopestyle werden selten längere Rahmen benutzt, das sieht beim Einsatzbereich des Socom schon anders aus.

Berichtigt mich, sollte ich mich irren....


----------



## Jester (15. März 2013)

stimmt schon. das socom ist ein dh bike. für mich sieht das slopestyle eher wie ein vor die wand gedrücktes 951 aus, durch das kurze oberrohr


----------



## KP-99 (15. März 2013)

Naja, das liegt eher an den Photos und am recht steilen Lenkwinkel.

Ich habe das alte SS mit Winkelsteuersatz, da sieht das schon anders aus:





Grüsse
KP-99


----------



## HC-Maxi (15. März 2013)

Ja, es liegt wohl am Foto und am Lenkwinkel.... btw ist das SS kein Slopestyle-Bike, sondern eher n Mini-DH. Bitte von der Namensgebung nicht täuschen lassen.


----------



## KP-99 (15. März 2013)

Naja, das alte war auch schon universal einsetzbar.

Mehr als Trailrakete und weniger als Mini DH, aber eben sehr stabil (beim ersten SS flext allerdings der Hinterbau etwas stärker!)


----------



## HC-Maxi (15. März 2013)

Ja, natürlich kann man so gut wie alles damit machen. Die Geo lässt fast alles zu bei dem's tendenziell bergab geht.
Aber das SS2 ging halt etwas mehr in Richtung Mini-DH, da die Sattelstütze so gut wie nicht absenkbar ist und ne uphilltaugliche Stütze dank des Sitzwinkels n unendlich langes Oberrohr fabriziert und der Lenkwinkel nochmal flacher wurde. 
Aber whatever, Spass muss es machen und auch meines wird ab und an mal n Stück bergauf gekurbelt, egal ob es dafür gemacht wurde oder nicht. =)


----------



## alex-66 (25. März 2013)

Winterprojekt fertig nur der Winter noch nicht WTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke-VTT (25. März 2013)

Spitzen Tazer!


----------



## Downhoehl (25. März 2013)

Hammer-Aufbau und eine Hammer-Farbe!


----------



## alex-66 (25. März 2013)

Farbe ist echt krass, Kumpel hat das M9 in der Farbe da wirkt es nochmal heftiger, aber sau schwer zu fotografieren, da siehts bei leichten Lichtschwankungen jedes mal anders aus.

Bike liegt jetzt immer im Kofferraum vom Auto, so erspar ich mir diese blöde Sicherheitsweste


----------



## Downhoehl (25. März 2013)

Farbe ist dann die wohl Original von Intense, nicht nachträglich gepulvert/lackiert. Wäre auch mal ne Idee wenn ich mich am Intense-Rot sattgesehen habe...


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. März 2013)




----------



## Matte (26. März 2013)

Wow, das Tazer VP ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shocker (26. März 2013)

Geilo geworden das tazer


----------



## herby-hancoc (29. März 2013)

Fertig


----------



## stylehead (29. März 2013)

das socom hat noch schnell renthal lenkkimskrams bekommen:













das slopestyle von der freundin ist auch etwas überarbeitet worden:


----------



## Luke-VTT (29. März 2013)

Beide toll! Das Slopestyle hat eine schönere KeFü verdient. Das Socom finde ich perfekt. Ohne jede Einschränkung. Der Hund ist übrigens auch toll!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. März 2013)

Das SS hab ich schonmal in Treuchtlingen gesehen, kann das sein?


----------



## stylehead (29. März 2013)

merci!

ja, das ist gut möglich. da war allerdings nicht meine freundin drauf unterwegs...


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine Freundin, die ein Slopestyle artgerecht zu bewegen weiss


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. März 2013)

Nee, war die Frau A.M.


----------



## q_FTS_p (30. März 2013)

Beim SS schnell Vorderreifen und Hinterreifen vertauschen.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. April 2013)

Auch mein Slöpstyle möchte hier mal wieder rein. Wird in ein paar Tagen fünf. Inzwischen sind die Hoch-runter-Stütze, der obere Umlenkhebel (gebrochen) und der untere (verbogen) sowie die Lager neu. Jetzt muss irgendwann noch das Spacertürmen weg... irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. April 2013)

... und eigentlich willst du auch schon seit letztem Herbst  die Leitungen mal kürzen 

Saugeil,dein SS 

cu


----------



## HC-Maxi (3. April 2013)

Schönes SS!
Sag mal bitte was zu den Reifen


----------



## enduro pro (3. April 2013)

auch will....





mittlerweile mit handpoliertem rahmen...blingbling


----------



## KP-99 (3. April 2013)

@all:

Wirklich schöne SS dabei....

 @Fahrenheit:  

Wie und wo sind denn die Umlenkhebel gebrochen? 

Nehme meines ja auch ein wenig her, deshalb würde es mich wirklich interessieren!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (3. April 2013)

Der obere Link ist am Schraubenkopf des Dämpferbolzen gerissen. Ursache war vermutlich eine verlorene obere Schraube, deren Fehlen ich erst nach der Abfahrt bemerkte. Dadurch sind vermutlich an der Stelle unten zu hohe Kräfte aufgetreten und später kam es dann zu einem Bruch. 
Im untere Link hatten sich die Gewinde so festgefressen, sodass er sich beim Rausdrehen der Schrauben verbogen hatte. Also beides keine Fehler, die zum Sturz führen.

Die Reifen sind super. War mal ein Experiment. Rein subjektiv ist der Grip besser als bei den Highrollern, der Rollwiderstand gleich bis leicht besser. Hatte bei Matschwetter in Finale nie Probleme, bin kaum ungewollt gerutscht. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2013)

@°Fahreinheit: Welche Rahmengröße hat denn dein SS?
Ist im übrigen ein geiles Bike!


----------



## iRider (6. April 2013)

stylehead schrieb:


> merci!
> 
> ja, das ist gut möglich. da war allerdings nicht meine freundin drauf unterwegs...



Baut Dir das Socom vorne jetzt nicht zu hoch? Dorado und hoher Renthal-Lenker?
Wie geht denn der CCDB Air im Socom?


----------



## GEMINI-DH (6. April 2013)

vom heutigen ausritt


----------



## Jester (6. April 2013)

Schaut so aus als wärst du bei deinen Nachbarskindern im Sandkasten ne Runde gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GEMINI-DH (7. April 2013)

Bin ich auch


----------



## stylehead (7. April 2013)

iRider schrieb:


> Baut Dir das Socom vorne jetzt nicht zu hoch? Dorado und hoher Renthal-Lenker?
> Wie geht denn der CCDB Air im Socom?



ach...ich habs zur zeit bissl mit dem rücken. das ist ganz angenehm so.

der ccdba macht sich so ganz gut. ansprechverhalten mit huber buchsen ist richtig schön! das mit der einstellerei...naja. da hab ich noch bissl zu tun.
entgegen meiner anfänglichen befürchtungen klappt das mit der federwegsausnutzung jetzt doch.


----------



## Burnhard (9. April 2013)

Schäbiges Foto, aber so sauber wirds die ganze Saison nicht mehr sein haha:


----------



## °Fahreinheit (10. April 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> @°Fahreinheit: Welche Rahmengröße hat denn dein SS?
> Ist im übrigen ein geiles Bike!



Danke, danke!
Das ist Rahmengröße L.


----------



## Downhoehl (13. April 2013)

Just another M9 ;-)
(anderes Schaltwerk ist auf dem Weg)









Markenfetisch ?


----------



## HC-Maxi (13. April 2013)

das mit Intense 4 life nimmst du ernst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (13. April 2013)

Geiles Bikes!! Kann deine Liebe zu Intense verstehen.
Aber warum zwei M9-Hähne? eins in M eins in L?


----------



## numinisflo (13. April 2013)

Geiler Fuhrpark.


----------



## alex-66 (13. April 2013)

Hammer Auswahl, kenn das wenn man sich nicht entscheiden kann


----------



## iRider (13. April 2013)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Just another M9 ;-)
> Markenfetisch ?



Fett!!! 
Und komplett Manitou-gefedert!
Du holst auf.....


----------



## Rotwild85 (13. April 2013)

Geiler Fuhrpark


----------



## Downhoehl (13. April 2013)

Danke Jungs, bin auch total happy mit meinen Rädchen 

 @Igetyou: Ich muss gestehen, das obere rote M9 ist das einzige das mir nicht gehört, das baue ich gerade für einen Freund auf, sind aber beides "M"-Rahmen. 

 @alex-66: Wusste das du mich verstehst ;-)

 @iRider: Wann gibt's denn mal Bilder von deinen Intense zu sehen (zumindest kann ich mich an keine Erinnern) , ich denk da steht auch mehr wie nur eines im Keller, oder ? ;-)


----------



## Jester (14. April 2013)

So nach rissen im Heckrahmen ein neuer + neue Parts und -3° am Lenkwinkel. Kettenführung ist noch nicht gefräst.


----------



## iRider (14. April 2013)

Socom ist immer noch das schönste Intense das jemals gebaut wurde! 
Gut dass Du noch einen Hinterbau bekommen hast, die werden ja langsam rar.


----------



## gigo (14. April 2013)

Hier auch nochmal ein Bild von meinem Uzzi mit neuer Lyrik. 
Sorry für's schlechte Handy-Foto. Gute Bilder gibt's, wenn ich mir ein paar schöne Decals für die Gabel überlegt habe.


----------



## Jester (14. April 2013)

Mach blos keine RockShox werbung Drauf. Schaut so irgendwie edel aus 

 @iRider joa Shocker hat noch einen in Raw. Dachte weiß schaut aber passabler zu den Restlichen Teilen aus. Fehlt nur noch die KeFü und ein Schwarzer Sattel wäre fein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gixer (15. April 2013)

Hier mal meins!


----------



## Gixer (15. April 2013)




----------



## gigo (15. April 2013)

Gefällt mir, das Tazer  Intense und rot passt einfach perfekt!


----------



## Matte (23. April 2013)

Habe meinem Tracer 2 einen CCDB Coil gegönnt. Deutlich bessere Performance als der RP23. Da interessiert das Mehrgewicht nicht.


----------



## hacke242 (23. April 2013)

herrlich! 
hoffe wir sehen uns bald im Wald!


----------



## Matte (24. April 2013)

Das kriegen wir hin!


----------



## Downhoehl (24. April 2013)

Matte schrieb:


> Habe meinem Tracer 2 einen CCDB Coil gegönnt. Deutlich bessere Performance als der RP23. Da interessiert das Mehrgewicht nicht.



Ist das dieser Rockguardz Unterrohrschutz? Bist du zufrieden damit? und "klappert" er?


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Das klappert nix, zumindest bei meinem Rad. Das Ding flutscht relativ stramm drauf und sitzt dann fest.


----------



## Matte (24. April 2013)

Klappern tut es nicht. Das sitzt fest. Da es nur aufgesteckt wird, ist zumindest bei mir hier und da ein bisschen Freiraum zum Rahmen.

Da sammelt sich bei nassem Untergrund Schmutz. Somit sollte man den Rahmen auch unter dem Guard abkleben.

Bin aber rundum zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (24. April 2013)

Super, Danke für die Schnelle Antwort Jungs


----------



## san_andreas (24. April 2013)

Bei mir liegt er komplett an, ist vielleicht besser von der Anpassung von Carbonschutz an Carbonrahmen.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. April 2013)

... am M9 sitzt das Ding auch bombenfest


----------



## JoeBlue (28. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Tracer,das orangene


----------



## Ale_Schmi (28. April 2013)

Da möchte ich doch meines auch nicht der Allgemeinheit vorenthalten.


----------



## mylo (29. April 2013)

kleines Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (29. April 2013)

[DHC]Alex;10546274 schrieb:
			
		

> Da möchte ich doch meines auch nicht der Allgemeinheit vorenthalten.



Kommt Hammergut! Du weist nicht zufällig den RAL-Ton, oder?


----------



## Ale_Schmi (29. April 2013)

Das sollte ungefähr einer RAL 1026 entsprechen. Das ist nur verdammt schwer in Deutschland zu bekommen, weil es eine Sonderfarbe ist...


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Man kann den Lack bzw. das Pulver aus USA ordern, muß aber jemand finden, der es einem hier pulvert (aber es soll hier einen Ansprechpartner für Pulvereien geben).


----------



## Downhoehl (29. April 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Man kann den Lack bzw. das Pulver aus USA ordern, muß aber jemand finden, der es einem hier pulvert (aber es soll hier einen Ansprechpartner für Pulvereien geben).



Jemand der Professionell Pulvert ist kein Problem, ich brauch eben nur den RAL-Ton ;-)


----------



## Ale_Schmi (29. April 2013)

Wie gesagt. Sollte die 1026 sein in Deutschland. Besser das pulver aus den USA bestellen... Dann ist es auch genau dieser Farbton, weil es fluoreszierend ist. 
Musst du dann bei absolute powder gucken/googlen.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Jemand der Professionell Pulvert ist kein Problem, ich brauch eben nur den RAL-Ton ;-)



Dann ist es top ! Viele Pulverer wollen wegen eines Rahmen ihr Werkzeug nicht mit der Farbe einsauen.


----------



## fiddel (30. April 2013)

hat jmd oder kennt jmd einen der ne carbocage an nem 951 fährt?


----------



## alex-66 (30. April 2013)

carbocage passt glaub ich an kein Intense, also bei meinem Tracer und M9 ging es nicht.


----------



## Kuwahades (2. Mai 2013)

das ist doch ne Carbocage, oder ?
ist das Socom von haha, vielleicht mal bei ihm anfragen ?


----------



## fiddel (2. Mai 2013)

jo is ne carbocage. an nem 951 hab ichs auch noch nie gesehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (4. Mai 2013)

hier mal ein uzzi der andren sorte

bin mit dem aufgau noch nicht ganz schlüssig.

ideen?

weiß jemand zum rahmen was bezüglich haltbarkeit, eigene erfahrungen, probleme?


----------



## q_FTS_p (4. Mai 2013)

Bzgl. Aufbau:
Eine HR Bremse würde noch ganz gut passen.


----------



## BommelMaster (4. Mai 2013)

dazu würd ich erstmal den pasesnden adapter brauchen, der leider nicht dabei war


----------



## sibor-sonic (5. Mai 2013)




----------



## Downhoehl (5. Mai 2013)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


>



Verdammt Nice! Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## sibor-sonic (5. Mai 2013)

Danke!
11,2 kg


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Mai 2013)

Heißes Gerät!


----------



## alex-66 (6. Mai 2013)

geiles Teil, die Crossmax sind verdammt nice aus


----------



## DonGeilo (15. Juni 2013)

Habe mein SS etwas umgebaut.
Optisch ein Traum, technisch leider Altmetall (habe einen Riss entdeckt) 

- neue Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz
- neue Lackierung
- custommade Decals
- Kurbel abgeschliffen
- Schaltwerk in Raw
- Einstellknöpfe am Dämpfer in Alu raw






mehr Fotos in meinem Album

EDIT: Bin auch auf der suche nach einem neuen Rahmen bzw. vorderes Rahmendreieck, falls jemand was über hat.

Greez,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. Juni 2013)

Schweißen lassen?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (16. Juni 2013)

DonGeilo schrieb:


> Habe mein SS etwas umgebaut.
> Optisch ein Traum, technisch leider Altmetall (habe einen Riss entdeckt)
> 
> Greez,
> Daniel



Das ist tatsächlich sehr schade, mit dem Riss. Hast du davon mal ein Foto?


----------



## Jester (17. Juni 2013)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Schweißen lassen?


 Das ist nicht so einfach, zwecks Tempern nach dem Schweißvorgang!!!


----------



## DonGeilo (17. Juni 2013)

Hey,

Bild vom Riss ist im Anhang. Befindet sich an der Schweißnaht Oberrohr/Sitzrohr.

Habe den Rahmen heute zum Schweißen geschafft. Tempern ist nicht so einfach möglich deshalb kommt der Rahmen erstmal eine Weile in den Kleiderschrank. Hoffe mal dass der Rahmen so noch eine Weile hält. Echt schade das alles!


----------



## san_andreas (17. Juni 2013)

Was sagt Intense ?


----------



## DonGeilo (17. Juni 2013)

Hab ehrlich gesagt kein Kontakt aufgenommen. Garantie ist seid Jahren weg und hab den Rahmen auch gebraucht gekauft und hab keine Dokumente. Naja und wenn sie mir dann 10% auf nen neuen erlassen würden dann nutzt mir das auch nix da immernoch zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (18. Juni 2013)

Bist du dir sicher, dass das ein Riss ist? Vielleicht ist das ja auch irgendwie Luft unter der neuen Farbe? Bist du den Rahmen denn nach dem Pulvern/Lackieren schon gefahren? Hätte sonst eigentlich vermutet, dass der Riss erstmal überdeckt ist.


----------



## DonGeilo (18. Juni 2013)

Hey Fahrenheit,

Ja bin mir ziemlich sicher. Man erkennt den Riss auch wenn man ins Sattelrohr schaut. Bin den Rahmen einmal kurz nach der Lackierung Probe gefahren.


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Juni 2013)

kannst Du den Rahmen nicht bei Nicolai schweissen lassen ?
ich glaube die haben sowas mal gemacht ?


----------



## MoNu (18. Juni 2013)




----------



## Christiaan (19. Juni 2013)

fast fertig


----------



## Daniöl (19. Juni 2013)

schönes ding!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön ! (ich nehm das Laufrad, dass da rechts vor sich hin gammelt...wär ja schade drum !)


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

Mein Carbine nach artgerechtem Einsatz:


----------



## zx10rr (28. Juni 2013)

Bike Festival Riva 2013


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Juni 2013)

Haste Danny MacAskill gespielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## don-quichotto (29. Juni 2013)




----------



## DonGeilo (29. Juni 2013)

Wow mega gut! 
..nur der Aufkleber mag mir irgendwie nicht so 100%ig gefallen. Da gibts bestimmt schönere (irgendwas muss man ja meckern  )

Achja...falls jemand sein Uzzi Rahmen verkaufen möchte kann er mir ja mal eine PN schreiben


----------



## Matte (29. Juni 2013)

Verdammt gutes Uzzi! 

Warum keine Kefü?


----------



## don-quichotto (29. Juni 2013)

Mit dem Trail Schaltwerk reicht die Minimalführung von Hope in Verbindung mit nem Bash vollkommen aus. Ich hab die Kette noch nie verloren.


----------



## Jester (29. Juni 2013)

feines Teil!


----------



## LeonII (9. Juli 2013)

Hi,

Hier mal meins, fast fertig:


----------



## SpeedyR (9. Juli 2013)

Schaut gut aus das Uzzi!

Offtopic: Mir hats mein 150er G3 Droput verbogen .Immerhin war das Saint Schaltwerk noch zwischen dem Baum 

Hat wer scho mal probiert am Ausfaller was geradezubiegen?oder bricht es sofort?

Ansonsten muss ein neues her....

GRüße Rafael


----------



## °Fahreinheit (9. Juli 2013)

don-quichotto schrieb:


> Schönes Uzzi



Ist das eine Reverb Stealth? Hast du ein Loch gebohrt oder kommen die Rahmen inzwischen mit passiger Führung?​


----------



## don-quichotto (9. Juli 2013)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Ist das eine Reverb Stealth? Hast du ein Loch gebohrt oder kommen die Rahmen inzwischen mit passiger Führung?​



Ja, ist eine Reverb Stealth und das Loch ist selbst gebohrt. Ich hab mich bei den Dirtmasters mit einem von den Jungs vom Intense Vertrieb unterhalten und der hielt es für unbedenklich den Rahmen hierfür anzubohren. Er selbst wollte das auch bei seinem Tracer machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (9. Juli 2013)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus das Uzzi!
> 
> Offtopic: Mir hats mein 150er G3 Droput verbogen .Immerhin war das Saint Schaltwerk noch zwischen dem Baum
> 
> Hat wer scho mal probiert am Ausfaller was geradezubiegen?oder bricht es sofort?



Ja das geht! Kommt aber darauf an wie stark das Schaltauge verbogen ist. Du solltest es aber nicht heiss machen. Ist ein sehr sprödes Alu


----------



## MoNu (14. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein 951  Mega zufrieden mit dem Dingen


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juli 2013)

alt aber geil  ich bin wieder beim m3 gelandet...zum 3. mal


----------



## chrisophren (17. Juli 2013)

Scheiss die Wand an, das Ding ist mal unglaublich gut geworden!  PORNICIOUS!


----------



## Daddelmann (17. Juli 2013)

Was ist das für eine schicke hintere Steckachse?


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Juli 2013)

Alte liebe Fab! 

Saugut geworden

Hinten würd ich sagen is ne Sixpack Achse.hab ich auch am uzzi.topteil,gibts in etlichen Eloxal Farben.leicht dazu.

Beste Grüße Rafael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juli 2013)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Alte liebe Fab!
> 
> 
> Beste Grüße Rafael



So ist es Raf , meine Dauerliebe, und nun endlich mal in der passenden Rahmengröße L...ich frag mich echt wie ich jemals mit der größe M klar kommen konnte


----------



## Daddelmann (18. Juli 2013)

Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Juli 2013)

190 cm


----------



## Matte (2. August 2013)

Am Wochenende geht's wieder in den Harz. Vorfreude!

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1417397]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Luke-VTT (2. August 2013)

Grandioses Tracer. Rahmengröße = S?


----------



## Matte (2. August 2013)

Besten Dank. 

Das Foto staucht ein wenig. Es ist ein Medium Rahmen, der allerdings schön kompakt ausfällt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2013)

Das Tracer is echt der absolute Hammer !!!

Hab an meinem Oldie noch paar Details geändert


----------



## tiga_81 (7. August 2013)

Mein Tracer VP... Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Dämpfer, der funktioniert.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. August 2013)

Sehr cooles M3!

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Rad. Neu sind Gabel (bei der alten ist das Casting gerissen) und Pedale (ich wollte mal Grip unter den Füßen).


----------



## trialsrookie (16. August 2013)

Hier noch mal mein Tracer mit 170er Lyrik und Bionicon C-Guide v2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigo (18. August 2013)

Hier auch nochmal - Gesamtgewicht 13,88 kg.











*Rahmen* Intense Uzzi VP
*Dämpfer* Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
*Dämpferbuchsen* Offset Titan
*Dämpferschrauben* Tuning Pedals Titan
*Gabel* Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air Mission Control tuned by MJ
*Spacer* Kore Carbon
*Bremsen* Shimano XTR Trail 
*Bremsscheibe VR* Shimano XT 180 mm
*Bremsscheibe HR* Shimano XT 160 mm
*Kassette* Shimano XT 11-36
*Felgen* No Tubes ZTR Flow
*Nabe VR* Hope Pro II
*Nabe HR* Hope Pro II
*Speichen* Sapim Race
*Nippel* Sapim Messing
*Griffe* ESI Extra Chunky
*Innenlager* Truvativ GXP Team
*Kurbeln* Truvativ Descendant
*Kette* Shimano XT 10-fach
*Kettenführung* Bommelmaster Carbon
*Kettenblatt* Race Face Single 32 Zähne
*Kettenblattschrauben* Tune Aluminium
*Vorbau* Funn Funnduro
*Lenker* Funn Fatbar
*Pedale* Split Second Racing Podium
*Reifen VR* Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5
*Reifen HR* Maxxis Minion DHR 2.5
*Sattelstütze* Thomson Elite
*Sattelschnellspanner* Tune Würger
*Sattel* Selle Italia SLR TT
*Schalthebel* Shimano Saint
*Schaltwerk* Shimano Zee 11-36
*Steuersatz* Works Components Angle Set -2°


----------



## Phil-Joe (22. August 2013)

Ein schönes Kind ...


----------



## trialsrookie (22. August 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal - Gesamtgewicht 13,88 kg.
> 
> *Rahmen* Intense Uzzi VP
> *Dämpfer* Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C
> ...



Könnte der große Bruder von meinem sein (siehe darüber)  Wobei - das Gewicht ist echt top, denke meins ist einen kg schwerer


----------



## herby-hancoc (22. August 2013)




----------



## gazza-loddi (22. August 2013)

for sale.....
ich komm ja doch nicht weiter ...


----------



## bachmayeah (22. August 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> *Kassette* Shimano XT 11-36
> *Kettenblatt* Race Face Single 32 Zähne
> *Schaltwerk* Shimano Zee 11-36



Jetzt draufstehen und entweder die Kette begrenzt den Federweg, oder iwas gibt nach... So sieht's zumindest aus.

Wie findest du die Esi-Griffe und wie fährt sich das Teil mit Vivid Air bergauf?


----------



## gigo (23. August 2013)

Das mit der Kettenlänge sollte passen, hab die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und voll eingefedert - passt!

Muss ehrlich gesagt gestehen, dass ich noch keine größere Tour damit gefahren bin. Null Zeit! Ändert sich aber hoffentlich endlich ab nächster Woche. 

ESI- Griffe sind meine letzte Hoffnung: seit ein paar Jahren bekomme ich auf längeren Abfahrten immer schnell taube Hände. Habe schon fast alle Griffe durchprobiert, egal ob ODI oder Ergon - immer das Gleiche! Da ich ziemlich große Hände habe, hab ich gleich mal die extra dicken genommen. Erfahrungsbericht folgt...

Bin übrigens immer noch froh, dass ich dir damals den Rahmen abgekauft habe! Ich find den einfach nur gut!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. August 2013)

Ich heiße mich recht herzlich bei euch willkommen! 

Übergangsaufbau bis die neue Gabel da ist


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2013)

Lass es so. Sieht sehr genial aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (23. August 2013)

Klasse!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. August 2013)

Merci. Nee, die Gabel ist quasi schon verkauft und es wird mal Zeit für ne neue.


----------



## LeonII (25. August 2013)

Ich will auch noch ein 951... Manno. Und noch so schön sauber, toll... Naja, ich muss mit meiner Uzzi klar kommen, sonst bekomm ich schimpfe 

Ne schöne fox 40 käme bestimmt schön!

Gruß


----------



## bachmayeah (25. August 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Das mit der Kettenlänge sollte passen, hab die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und voll eingefedert - passt!
> 
> Muss ehrlich gesagt gestehen, dass ich noch keine größere Tour damit gefahren bin. Null Zeit! Ändert sich aber hoffentlich endlich ab nächster Woche.
> 
> ...



ist ja auch ein topp-teil!
ab und an spiel ich auch mit dem gedanken den vivid air ins nomad einzubauen, aber ich weiss das pp im rp zu schätzen...


----------



## gazza-loddi (25. August 2013)

@Leon2
im bikemarkt haut moNu grad einen raus


----------



## LeonII (25. August 2013)

Hi,

Danke... Brauche nur noch 1000 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (25. August 2013)

dachte wer solche laufräder fährt hätte das geld....
is ja scheinbar so sitte in dem forum hier


----------



## LeonII (25. August 2013)

Naja, bissle Geld braucht man schon für ein intense... Dafür habe ich mich von zwei Rädern getrennt. Um mir dann ein richtig geiles Bike auf zu bauen. Ich hätte auch gern meinem alten LRS vom light Wolf verbaut, der ist aber für 135mm Breite :-/. Seit dem gammelt er im Markt vor sich hin...


Gruß


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. August 2013)

LeonII schrieb:


> Ne schöne fox 40 käme bestimmt schön!



Das ist der Plan.


----------



## Burnhard (26. August 2013)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Das ist der Plan.



Sehr schönes 951 
Wenns fertig ist müssen wir mal zusammen fahren gehen. Bzw. warte ich grad auch auf ne neue Gabel.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (26. August 2013)

Danke!  Lass dir Zeit, hab noch mit ner Sehnenscheidenentzündung zu tun... Was gibt's neues? Ist die 40 kaputt?


----------



## Jester (27. August 2013)

@°Fahreinheit die weiße Gabelbrücke der Gabel stört irgendwie total


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2013)

Sachtmal, was ist mit Intense los?

Es sind nun schon zwei Händler, bei denen ich sehr gerne kaufe, die Intense komplett aus dem Programm genommen haben.
Einer davon nannte mir als Grund die saumässige Qualität bei Alu-Rahmen. Was ist da los? Geht Intense den Bach runter?
Ich wollte mir eigentlich in naher Zukunft endlich das Uzzi gönnen, aber so wird das wohl nix.


----------



## Matte (2. September 2013)

Tante Edit hat kein Bock.


----------



## MoNu (2. September 2013)

Bin jetzt auch auf M9


----------



## LeonII (2. September 2013)

Hier mal ein Update...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild85 (2. September 2013)

Schickes m9


----------



## °Fahreinheit (2. September 2013)

Jester schrieb:


> @°Fahreinheit die weiße Gabelbrücke der Gabel stört irgendwie total



Ja ach, ich hätte auch lieber die schwarze behalten. Die Van R ist leider am Casting gerissen und ich brauchte für den Urlaub sehr kurzfristig was neues mit 1.5er Rohr und 160mm und in bezahlbar. Da guckte die weiße RC2 ganz  gelegen um die Ecke... Man kann halt nicht alles haben.


----------



## Burnhard (8. September 2013)




----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2013)

Whow, saustark.


----------



## MoNu (8. September 2013)

Schickes 951! 
Du solltest den fw einstellen bzw mal deine Dorado entlüften


----------



## Burnhard (8. September 2013)

Wieso Gabel entlüften? Fw ist mit Absicht auf wenig, weil straff ist schneller haha


----------



## MoNu (8. September 2013)

Ah okay ich dachte nur weil sie so tief hängt


----------



## Burnhard (8. September 2013)

Oh jetzt wo dus sagst seh ich's auch. Geh der Sache mal auf den Grund


----------



## MoNu (8. September 2013)

Dämpferpumpe anschrauben und auf passenden fw ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (9. September 2013)

Danke jetzt passt es. Hätte die Gabel sonst morgen aufgeschraubt und geschaut ob der Travelspacer richtig sitzt, ist noch neu...


----------



## Daniöl (9. September 2013)

Mal wieder


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2013)

Mach das weg, ich werde von sowas neidisch


----------



## giosala1 (9. September 2013)

MoNu schrieb:


> Dämpferpumpe anschrauben und auf passenden fw ziehen



Ich mir auch ne neue Dorado ans M9. Geht so einfach das entlüften? 
Pumpe ran und rausziehen ?
Oder gibt da noch was man beachten muss.
Wäre dankbar für alle Tips


----------



## MoNu (10. September 2013)

Hi,

auch wenn es jetzt etwas OffTopic ist, hier fahren ja doch mehrere ne Dorado die es vllt auch interessiert.

Sobald du bei der Dorado die Dämpferpumpe anschraubst, öffnest du die Positive und Negative Luftkammer. Durch das öffnen etsteht ein Luftaustausch und du kannst die Gabel in ihrer höhe verstellen. !!!Aber das heißt NICHT das du sie auf weniger FW so reduzierst!!! Auch nie die Dorado über 203mm herrausziehen oder ohne Luftdruck komplett durchfedern.

Vllt. erkennt man es ja auf meinem Bild mit der Dorado auf welcher höhe sie sein muss, damit Sie 203mm hat. ( Ich mache mal ein richtiges Bild was bei mir im Fotoalbum landet )


----------



## Noeoeoe (18. September 2013)

bin schwer verliebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (18. September 2013)

Gefällt!


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. September 2013)

ich geh jetzt mein uzzi "intensievieren" und fahr schön zum bäcker....


----------



## DonGeilo (24. September 2013)

Nach dem Riss meines gelibten Slopestyle ist nun endlich was neues da...habe ja schon immer ein Auge aufs Uzzi gehabt und nun kann ich endlich eines mein eigen nennen 






*freu*


----------



## °Fahreinheit (25. September 2013)

Da das Rad jetzt hauptsächlich für Bikepark etc. verwendet wird, wurden ein paar kräftigere Stopper spendiert. So bleibt es jetzt, daher hier das vorerst letzte Foto (versprochen).


----------



## bachmayeah (26. September 2013)

sicher? bitte noch eins wenn die Leitungen gekürzt sind


----------



## alex-66 (26. September 2013)

wenn Intense dem Carbon-Trend hinterhinkt , gibts halt ein halbes Carbon-M9 . Hab noch nicht gewogen anfühlen tut es sich wie 15,8kg

- FOX 40 Float
- ENVE DH Felgen
- ENVE Seatpost
- nach insgesamt 3 zerstörten MRP-KeFü nun Csixx (...und es hält )
- Links pulvern lassen


----------



## san_andreas (26. September 2013)

Sehr krass ! Würde noch diese Felgen-Decals nehmen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1477516


----------



## sportfreund78 (26. September 2013)

Seit gestern endlich wieder im Intense Lager;-)


----------



## trialsrookie (26. September 2013)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Da das Rad jetzt hauptsächlich für Bikepark etc. verwendet wird, wurden ein paar kräftigere Stopper spendiert. So bleibt es jetzt, daher hier das vorerst letzte Foto (versprochen).
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1479000


Abgesehen von den Luftschlangen echt ein saugeniales Teil!  Für mich mit dem Bottlerocket das schönste "Slopestyle"-Bike.


----------



## alex-66 (27. September 2013)

die hab ich schon bestellt bei slik graphics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jboe (27. September 2013)

Nachdem ich mich durch eine nette Zwangspause endlich mental von meinem Alten trennen konnte, bin ich jetzt im Besitz von diesem hier:







Hat hier irgendjemand eine Kettenführung die am 951 funktioniert?


----------



## alex-66 (28. September 2013)

ach schön..., mit dem 951 hat bei mir der INTENSE Wahnsinn angefangen 
ist hier noch keiner auf den 650b Zug aufgesprungen ??? das 951 evo sieht schon geil aus


----------



## LeonII (28. September 2013)

Hi,

Hat jemand ein race face Kurbellager dran (951 bj. 2010)? Wie viele Spacer wo hin? Es müssen ja Spacer unter die Lager und auf die Achse der race face Kurbel...

Ich suche auch ne Kettenführung die passt und funktioniert...?


MfG


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. September 2013)

Ich habe ein 2013er 951 mit 83 mm Tretlager. Spacer unterm Tretlager habe ich nach Anleitung verbaut. Spacer auf der Kurbel habe ich nicht geändert. Kettenführung fahre ich eine E13 LG1+. Diese habe ich mit Unterlegscheiben so gespacert, dass die Kette mittig durch läuft.


----------



## LeonII (29. September 2013)

Kannst du es bitte etwas präziser angeben? Ich habe keine Anleitung :-(. Habe auf beiden Seiten 2,5mm unters Lager gemacht....

Auf der Achse habe ich fast alle Kunstoffringe auf die nicht Antriebsseite gemacht... Leider kann ich die Kurbel noch verschieben. Entweder lege ich noch einen Spacer unter das Antriebsseitige Lager oder ich muss mir kleine Ringe besorgen, kommt mir aber alles komisch vor.

MfG


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. September 2013)

Zwei Spacer auf Antriebsseite und einer auf der anderen steht in der Anleitung.


----------



## LeonII (29. September 2013)

Super, wenn du jetzt noch ungefähr sagen kannst, wie viele kleine Spacer du auf der Kurbelachse siehst (links und rechts)?

Ich nehme nämlich an, das ich davon etwas zu wenig habe...


MfG


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. September 2013)

So wie ich dich verstanden habe, hattest du antriebsseitig unter dem Tretlager nur einen 2.5 mm Spacer. Hast du nun zwei dort und immer noch Spiel in der Kurbel?

Ich kann dir heute Abend sagen wie viele Kettenlinien-Spacer laut Anleitung drauf sind. Ich habe jedenfalls keinen entfernt.


----------



## LeonII (30. September 2013)

Hi,

Es scheint jetzt zu passen. Habe die 2,5mm Scheiben (3 Stück) nach Empfehlung verbaut. Das Spiel war auf der Achse, hatte noch eine schwarzen vergessen... Hab dann Antriebsseitig einen weissen und einen schwarzen auf der Achse und die restlichen weissen und schwarzen auf der non- Drive side. Kurbel ist jetzt mittig und lässt sich nicht mehr verschieben! Juhuu

Wenn die Kettenführung da ist geht die Fummellei eh wieder los, aber immer hin kann ich mal ne runde drehen 

Danke euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. September 2013)

Also:

Nichtantriebsseite (von der Kurbel zum Tretlager): 
-3.5 mm Quad Ring Elastomer (black)
-4 x 1 mm Chainline Spacer (white)
- 1 mm Spacer/Seal (black)

Antriebsseite (von der Kurbel zum Tretlager):
-1 mm Spacer/Seal (black)
-1 mm Crank Seal (red)


----------



## LeonII (30. September 2013)

Danke schön, ich denke es passt jetzt... Müsste noch ein MRP bestellen da meins ISCG hat und man braucht ja ISCG 05. bin mal gespannt wie sich das so anpassen lässt. Bei meiner Uzzi war's beschissen :-(.


Grüße euch


----------



## gigo (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich liebe mein Uzzi!


----------



## MoNu (10. Oktober 2013)

Love It â¤ï¸


----------



## san_andreas (10. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön ! Irgendwann hol' ich mir trotz aller Vorbehalte doch noch mal ein Intense...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Oktober 2013)

Endlich fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (10. Oktober 2013)

@MoNu

Wenn du jetzt noch eine Schwarze XT Kurbel dran bekommst und den Kettenschutz optisch etwas optimierst ..


----------



## MoNu (10. Oktober 2013)

Bin am überlegen mit einer x.0 Kurbel. Und als kettenstrebenschutz habe ich noch nix gutes gefunden. Was halt Schutz bietet und leise ist.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Oktober 2013)

shadow+ und klett sollte reichen


----------



## KP-99 (10. Oktober 2013)

@Mettwurst:

Wirklich schönes 951 hast du da...

Eventuell noch die Flow Ex etwas cleanen, dann wäre es für mich fast perfekt...

Gruß
Klaus-Peter


----------



## Matte (11. Oktober 2013)

951 in raw ist zeitlos. Klasse!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke schön. @Klaus-Peter, ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber wenn's ab ist, ist es ab. Muss mich erst noch dran satt sehen.


----------



## Jester (11. Oktober 2013)

MoNu schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mit einer x.0 Kurbel. Und als kettenstrebenschutz habe ich noch nix gutes gefunden. Was halt Schutz bietet und leise ist.



Du kannst den Schlauch auch einfach etwas filligraner wickeln. Eine lage reicht da aus.


----------



## MoNu (11. Oktober 2013)

das ist korkband fÃ¼rn lenker. Sieht finde ich besser aus als nen schlauchâ¦

Aber wenn dann tendiere ich zum cSixx Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Jester (11. Oktober 2013)

Ach so.. Im Enddefekt zählt eh nur ob es Kettengeklapper und Materialabrieb an der Strebe verhindert.


----------



## MoNu (11. Oktober 2013)

Gut aussehen soll es ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (11. Oktober 2013)

Klettband, die weiche Seite, ist auch ok.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Oktober 2013)

so mit dem neuen lrs isses nun komplett...ich sollt mal anfangen nach nem m9 Frame ausschau zu halten


----------



## onkel_doc (12. Oktober 2013)

meines nach nem update...

reifen sind draufweil ich im Moment nicht gröbere brauche...





es wird auch gebraucht...


----------



## gigo (13. Oktober 2013)

Wunderschön - die Skinwalls passen perfekt!


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2013)

Danke, ja für normales oder trockenes gelände gehen die canis gut. Wenns nass ist gibts andere...die fahr ich jetzt aber bei uns in der gegend mal runter. Das bike ist der hammer zum flowen. Sibald es arg kurfig wird ist man deutlich mehr am arbeiten als mit 26". 

Hat halt nen langen radstand...
Für mich aber perfekt zum touren im alpinen gelände...


----------



## ActionGourmet (20. Oktober 2013)

Aber wenn dann tendiere ich zum cSixx Kettenstrebenschutz[/quote]


Der hat sich bei mir sehr bewert. Extrem haltbar.


----------



## Dschlenz (23. Oktober 2013)

Servus, nachdem man mich an anderer Stelle mal angehauen hat ob ich es nicht mal hier reinstellen will (und ich im Büro gerade Pause mache) zeige ich hier mal meinen Oldtimer als Kontrast zum 29er.
Intense M1, Baujahr 2001, mit allerlei neuen Parts halbwegs am Zahn der Zeit.
Die dezente Lackierung ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, aber ich find´s geil und fahre das Ding genau so wie es hier steht nach wie vor volles Programm in Willingen, Wildbad, Winterberg, Todtnau und sonst wo... 
Einzige aktuelle Änderung ist der Sattel : Inzwischen ist ein gestripter SLR TT drauf fährt sich überaschend schmerzfrei ;-)


----------



## deimudder (23. Oktober 2013)

Mein lieber Scholli. Is der Dämpfer in original Länge? Tretlager siht krass hoch aus


----------



## Dschlenz (23. Oktober 2013)

Ja der Dämpfer ist original. 241mm Einbaulänge meine ich.
Die Innenlagerhöhe erzeugt heutzutage nur noch Kopfschütteln, aber wetten ich setz NIE mit dem Pedal auf ?!?
Allerdings darf man nicht vergessen dass das Foto auf dem Boden liegend gemacht ist, daher täuscht es ein wenig, abgesehen davon ist der Dämpfer auf dem Foto im obersten Loch vom Umlenkhebel montiert, so fahre ich es normal nicht. Bin mit dem Dämpfer normalerweise im mittleren Loch, das macht es nen Hauch tiefer.

Old School halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (23. Oktober 2013)

oldschool, aber


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. Oktober 2013)

aber sowas von


----------



## alex-66 (23. Oktober 2013)

geiler Bock , echt krass


----------



## q_FTS_p (23. Oktober 2013)

Was einem im ersten Moment gar nicht auffällt ist der hohe Drehpunkt des Rahmens, wahrscheinlich weil das Tretlager kaum tiefer angesiedelt is.

Aber geil is es schon.


----------



## Dschlenz (24. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das M1 ist schon ne Ansage in Sachen Höhe im Vergleich zu allen heutigen DH Bikes. Lenkwinkel ist mit 65°-69° auch nicht mehr ganz so wie heute. 
Funktion ist aber dank Akira Gabel und Dämpfer sehr geil, wenn auch sehr "weich". 
Bin bisher mal auf Session, TuEs und Propain Rage gesessen, aber irgendwie komm ich mit dem neuen Kram nicht zurecht. Bin ja auch schon Ü30 ;-)

Aber irgendwann hätte ich schon Bock auf was neues... Evil,Lifeline,Summum,Alutech,V10C... Da gäb´s schon was...


----------



## pom (28. Oktober 2013)

Wieder mal mein Tracer 2...






Neu...
XX1 (28T)
Esi Grips
RP23 statt CCDB AIR
neue Kindshock Sattelstütze
Problemsolver  Shimano <-> Sram

Gewicht mit RP23 ca. 12,6 Kilo

Kann mir jemand seine Einstellungen vom CCDB AIR am Tracer 2 angeben?
Ich suche einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Uphill und DH.
Nutzung des kompletten Federwegs ist ja anscheinend nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier: http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes


----------



## pom (28. Oktober 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/double-barrel/base-tunes



Die CC Webseite kenne ich schon, aber mit den Base Tunes kommt man nicht weit. 
Der RP23 ist eigentlich richtig schlecht, dafür hat er eine Platform...
Ich hatte schon den gedanken meinen CCDB AIR zu verkaufen und den neuen
zu holen, bin aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich viel bringt.

Fährt jemand einen Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume 2014 am Tracer 2?


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geiles Tracer.


----------



## PrimeX (29. Oktober 2013)

pom schrieb:


> Die CC Webseite kenne ich schon, aber mit den Base Tunes kommt man nicht weit.
> Der RP23 ist eigentlich richtig schlecht, dafür hat er eine Platform...
> Ich hatte schon den gedanken meinen CCDB AIR zu verkaufen und den neuen
> zu holen, bin aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich viel bringt.
> ...




Ich fahre in meinem Trek Scratch ein RP2 und bin damit zufrieden. Bin vorher einige andere Dämpfer gefahren, dennoch kann ich mich nicht beklagen über diese total simplen Dämpfer. Was ist denn am RP23 so schlecht?


----------



## pom (29. Oktober 2013)

PrimeX schrieb:


> Ich fahre in meinem Trek Scratch ein RP2 und bin damit zufrieden. Bin vorher einige andere Dämpfer gefahren, dennoch kann ich mich nicht beklagen über diese total simplen Dämpfer. Was ist denn am RP23 so schlecht?



Richtig schlecht ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck, am Anfang war auch auch zufrieden mit dem RP23. 
Im Vergleich zum CCDB AIR verliert der Fox aber deutlich.


----------



## Downhoehl (29. Oktober 2013)

pom schrieb:


> Die CC Webseite kenne ich schon, aber mit den Base Tunes kommt man nicht weit.
> Der RP23 ist eigentlich richtig schlecht, dafür hat er eine Platform...
> Ich hatte schon den gedanken meinen CCDB AIR zu verkaufen und den neuen
> zu holen, bin aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich viel bringt.
> ...



Ich fahre zumindest den RC3 2013 (aber nicht HV) am Tracer 2 und bin schwer begeistert (hab aber auch im Tracer2 keinen Vergleich mit einem anderen Dämpfer, da der verbaute DB coil, damals sofort ausgebaut wurde) . Federweg wird gut ausgenützt, ohne das der Dämpfer zu tief im FW hockt. Wippen ist auch nur minimal, dafür liegt der Dämpfer sehr satt.


----------



## giosala1 (3. November 2013)

Fertig


----------



## mephir (20. November 2013)

Mein neuer Trailhobel, 2014 Tracer


----------



## klana_radikala (23. November 2013)

schöne bikes hier. bald wird sich hier auch mein m9 dazu gesellen


----------



## trialsrookie (23. November 2013)

mephir schrieb:


> Mein neuer Trailhobel, 2014 Tracer



Sehr schick! Da hat Intense endlich mal schöne Decals in petto.
Was ist das für ein Dämpfer?

Grüße von einem Tracer-v1-Kollegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. November 2013)

Das ist ein akueller Fox RP23.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (24. November 2013)

[/url]


----------



## craysor (25. November 2013)

Im CC-Forum hats niemand interessiert, ich zeigs hier auch noch. 

Für die 26-er Fraktion nach ein paar kleinen Änderungen 
(Speedneedle, XTR-Bremse und Umwerfer, 
K-Force Light Kurbel, RaceKing, Xpedo M-Force Titan, 
Truvativ-Noir Riser) nochmal mein Intense Spider FRO. 
Knapp unter 10 kg.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2013)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:


> [/url]



Sehr genial, ist das ein 2014er?


----------



## gigo (25. November 2013)

Der Rahmen sieht aus wie meiner und hat noch nicht das hydroformierte Unterrohr im Tretlagerbereich. Außerdem ist der Dämpfer auch ein "älteres" Modell. 
Schlussfolgerung: 2010/2011er Rahmen 

Sieht nach viel Spaß im Park aus!


----------



## trialsrookie (25. November 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist ein akueller Fox RP23.


Interessant, dass der immer noch verbaut wird. Beim Tracer 1 oder 2 gab's ja überwiegend negative Kommentare zu dem Dämpfer. Oder ist der aktuelle RP23 gar besser geworden?


----------



## TigersClaw (25. November 2013)

Den 2012er RP23 in meinem Carbine finde ich jetzt nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. November 2013)

gigo schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht aus wie meiner und hat noch nicht das hydroformierte Unterrohr im Tretlagerbereich. Außerdem ist der Dämpfer auch ein "älteres" Modell.
> Schlussfolgerung: 2010/2011er Rahmen
> 
> Sieht nach viel Spaß im Park aus!



Von vorne bis hinten alles richtig


----------



## Duc851 (12. Dezember 2013)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Da das Rad jetzt hauptsächlich für Bikepark etc. verwendet wird, wurden ein paar kräftigere Stopper spendiert. So bleibt es jetzt, daher hier das vorerst letzte Foto (versprochen).



Wie genau hast du das mit den Leitungsführungen am Unterrohr gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## °Fahreinheit (14. Dezember 2013)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Wie genau hast du das mit den Leitungsführungen am Unterrohr gelöst?



Hi,
was genau meinst du? Am Rahmen sind so kleine Nupsies, an denen man die Kabel entlang führen kann. Zur Befestigung habe ich entweder so kleine u-förmige Klips oder Kabelbinder benutzt. Beantwortet das deine Frage?

Hier kann man es etwas besser erkennen:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/il/6d/il6daeu328dz/original_DSC_0051.jpg?0


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Dezember 2013)

Aktueller Stand, nach artgerechtem Einsatz bei aktuelle Witterung:





Neu sind die Räder (Syntace W40 + Tune King MK / Kong), Reifen (2.3er Barone, tubeless)
und Vorbau (Renthal Duro 50mm). Gewicht etwa 12.8 kg.


----------



## q_FTS_p (1. Januar 2014)

Ui, haben die kleinen Barone überhaupt noch Seitenstollen auf so breiten Felgen?


----------



## Trail-flow (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
hier mal mein Socom. Was es genau wiegt kann ich euch leider nicht sagen, es sollten knapp über 16kg auf der Waage stehen ..


----------



## R-line23147 (8. Januar 2014)

Big air


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R-line23147 (8. Januar 2014)

R-line23147 schrieb:


> Big air
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk




Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis88 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin am überlegen mir ein Intense 951 oder M9 zuzulegen...
zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten?
ich bin so eher ein mittelschneller Fahrer und hab auch spaß daran ein wenig zu stylen bei den sprüngen....
Welche Größe? S oder M
ich bin 168 cm groß......
Danke Dennis


----------



## alex-66 (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo Dennis,

gute Entscheidung  würde dir aus meiner Erfahrung zum 951 raten in M, wobei im 951 deine FOX 40 "to much" aussehen wird,
ist zumindest meine Meinung, da würde ich eher eine BOS Idylle RaRe einbauen

Bis bald am Hausberg


----------



## Dragozool (11. Januar 2014)

Jo bin jetzt auch glücklicher besitzer eines wunderschönen intense  hier ist mein schönes m6 welches noch eine 888 rc3 v2 ti oder eine fox40 spendiert bekommt :3











Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2014)

Erstmal einen anderen Sattel und richtige Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Dragozool (13. Januar 2014)

Der sattel is dran weil es nich nur bergab geht mit dem bike und ich als breitarschantilope brauch sowas  und bin eig. Zufrieden mit den avid g2 und der windcutter ..was macht die denn zu keiner "richtigen" bremsscheibe?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2014)

Die Windcutter würde ich im DH nicht fahren...zu wenig "Fleisch".

Und ein fetter Sattel hat noch nie Arschproblem gelöst, auch wenn das ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube ist.


----------



## Dragozool (13. Januar 2014)

Der sattel ist nicht fett sondern der erste der meinem hintern passt  
Und fahre die windcutter seit nem.jahr im dh und bisher keinerlei probleme mit meinen 120kg kampfgewicht :0

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (13. Januar 2014)

Na dann...viel Spaß.


----------



## Dragozool (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bin ja für vorschläge offen nur wunderts mich etwas weil ich ne menge leute kenne die die windcutter fahren und noch nie probleme hatten

Ps und es ist ja eh nur das hinterrad 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Januar 2014)

Tja, im IBC weiss immer irgendwer anders besser, was dir gefällt bzw. womit du persönlich besser klarkommst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (15. Januar 2014)

wie recht du hast!... Leider


----------



## AlexMC (25. Januar 2014)

Mein frisch aufgebautes Tracer 2  (Kette muß noch richtig in die Kefü )


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2014)

Nettes Teil 

Zwei Anmerkungen: wenn Du die DT Achse am Hinterrad durch eine Syntace ersetzt, sparst Du für wenig Geld gut Gewicht, und es sieht cleaner aus. Und mach das Ende vom Umwerferzug nach oben, sonst kommt er beim Einfedern in die Kette.


----------



## AlexMC (25. Januar 2014)

Die DT Achse ist eine Thrubolt, mein Tracer hat hinten Schnellspanneraufnahme.  Mit dem Zug hast Du natürlich recht, Feinarbeiten stehen eh' noch an.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2014)

Alled klar. Sah nach X-12 aus. Warum 10mm? Alter Laufradsatz?


----------



## AlexMC (25. Januar 2014)

Der Rahmen war nicht vom Händler und hatte eben die Aufnahme, was mich aber nicht besonders stört. Die Hope-Naben vom LRS kann man auf beides umrüsten.


----------



## amerryl (25. Januar 2014)

Hi Alex 
Cooles Teil


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2014)

kleines Update bei meiner Spinne:

-ein Syntace Flatforce mit 66mm lässt das Bike etwas quirliger werden(der Vorbauknubbel wird noch "entschärft")
-schwarze Titanschrauben an Dämpfer und VPP Links, schwarze Aluschräubchen ersetzen die silbernen stählernen Flaschenhalter und Reverbschrauben
-Goldene transluzente Crankskins schützen meine NEXT
-und auch die Gabel wurde farblich etwas adaptiert...

ein passender Flaschenhalter, und schön langsam kann der Frühling kommen... ;-)


----------



## Jester (26. Januar 2014)

Tolle Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. Januar 2014)

Das Spider ist wirklich saustark


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Januar 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Spider ist wirklich saustark


Aber sowas von!


----------



## Jester (27. Januar 2014)




----------



## Mo_84 (28. Januar 2014)

Vorher Nachher.... bin gerade dabei mir mein 6,6 auf zu bauen.  

@AlexMC den Rock Guardz wo hast du denn bezogen suche sowas noch...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2014)

Den Rockguard gibts bei Rockguardz: http://www.rockguardz.com/


----------



## AlexMC (28. Januar 2014)

Genau, da habe ich ihn auch her. Macht allerdings Sinn drunter noch Folie zu kleben, sonst leidet bald der Lack drunter vom Scheuern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nussketier (2. Februar 2014)

mephir schrieb:


> Mein neuer Trailhobel, 2014 Tracer


 Wie sind denn da die Fahreindrücke?
Welche Größe ist es?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## °Fahreinheit (6. Februar 2014)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> kleines Update bei meiner Spinne:
> ... ein passender Flaschenhalter ...



Sehr schickes Rad. Welcher Flaschenhalter ist das denn? Der wirkt schön schlicht.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Februar 2014)

°Fahreinheit schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad. Welcher Flaschenhalter ist das denn? Der wirkt schön schlicht.


Danke!
schlicht ok.... aber sonst finde ich den Flaschenhalter recht daneben... ;-)
Ist ein Kingcage Steel. Warte noch auf meinen UD matt Arundel Mandible, der sollte perfekt passen.


----------



## MoNu (13. Februar 2014)

Hier ist mein M9 im aktuellen Aufbau:


----------



## san_andreas (13. Februar 2014)

Saugeil !


----------



## don-quichotto (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## robbi87 (1. März 2014)

So und hier jetzt mal meins =)


----------



## AlexMC (1. März 2014)

Jungfernfahrt heute:


----------



## castolin (9. März 2014)

So, dann erlaub ich mir auch mal meinen neuen Tracer 275 vorzustellen  Erste Testfahrt ist überstanden.....


----------



## Downhoehl (28. März 2014)

Und wieder eines......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2014)

Auspacken !


----------



## MoNu (29. März 2014)

Mal wieder mein M9 

jetzt auf 16,9 kg


----------



## san_andreas (29. März 2014)

Bleibt geil !


----------



## Downhoehl (29. März 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Auspacken !


Bitte sehr:


----------



## san_andreas (30. März 2014)

Hui, sehr schön !


----------



## AlexMC (30. März 2014)

letzte Änderungen:


----------



## Matte (31. März 2014)

Eine der besten Farben für den Rahmen! 

Wie viel Federweg hat die Gabel?


----------



## AlexMC (31. März 2014)

Danke 
Die Lyrik hat 160mm und eine nachgerüstete MiCoDH.


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2014)

Schöne Tracers hier; bin auf das Carbon gespannt, wenn es aufgebaut ist- falls jmd. noch ein Intense sucht -> siehe Signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pom (3. April 2014)

Hier wieder mal mein Tracer 2, hat heute eine Mattoc bekommen 
Wenn mein Vorderrad auf 15mm umgebaut ist, sollte es dann ~12.2 Kg wiegen.


----------



## Dennis K (4. April 2014)

Hier mein 951 für diese saison:


----------



## Soulbrother (4. April 2014)

Seeehr,sehr geil !!!


----------



## san_andreas (4. April 2014)

Yeah, sehr gut !


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2014)

nice!


----------



## PrimeX (4. April 2014)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 282389
> Bitte sehr:


Wow, sehr schönes Teil! Was hat der Rahmen gekostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (7. April 2014)

PrimeX schrieb:


> Wow, sehr schönes Teil! Was hat der Rahmen gekostet?



Rahmen kostet neu 3199€ (ohne Steckachse leider wieder!)


----------



## Dragozool (9. April 2014)

mal n update von meinem Intense :3 is inzwischen bei 17 kg angekommen 













sorry für die qualli aber Smartphone gibt nich mehr her :/


----------



## bachmayeah (10. April 2014)

passt doch... nice


----------



## Monster666 (13. April 2014)

Das M6 ist einfach ein geiler Rahmen


----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (16. April 2014)

Hallo, da hier ja ein Großteil der Intense Gemeinde versammelt ist, mein Socom bekommt gerade eine Frischzellenkur, unter anderem neue Rahmenlager. Erschreckenderweise sind die alten eingeklebt, was ich für eine sehr fragwürdige Praktik halte! Nun die Frage, waren die Lager bei euch auch eingeklebt und habt ihr die neuen so eingepresst, oder auch mit Loctite gesichert!

So geil die Bikes in Punkto Funktion und Optik auch sind, aber bei den Maschinenarbeiten stellt es mir regelmäßig die Nackenhaare auf!

Bild vom fertigen Bike folgt!


----------



## Downhoehl (16. April 2014)

Mr.Pornolicious schrieb:


> Hallo, da hier ja ein Großteil der Intense Gemeinde versammelt ist, mein Socom bekommt gerade eine Frischzellenkur, unter anderem neue Rahmenlager. Erschreckenderweise sind die alten eingeklebt, was ich für eine sehr fragwürdige Praktik halte! Nun die Frage, waren die Lager bei euch auch eingeklebt und habt ihr die neuen so eingepresst, oder auch mit Loctite gesichert!
> 
> So geil die Bikes in Punkto Funktion und Optik auch sind, aber bei den Maschinenarbeiten stellt es mir regelmäßig die Nackenhaare auf!
> 
> Bild vom fertigen Bike folgt!


Also bei keinem meiner Intenserahmen die ich seither hatte oder habe waren die Lager eingeklebt!
Hast du den Rahmen Neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Die Schrauben am oberen Link lösen sich ja gerne und werden dann mit Loctite eingeklebt. Vielleicht hat das (natürlich nur wenn du den Rahmen gebaucht gekauft hast) der Vorbesitzer etwas unsauber ausgeführt und das Loctite ist auch um die Lager geflossen?


----------



## castolin (16. April 2014)

Vom technischen Standpunkt her gesehen werden Lager eingeklebt, wenn der Sitz nicht mehr masshaltig ist. Mit den heutigen zur Verfügung stehenden Klebstoffen (zb Loctite 648) können Lager problemlos eingeklebt werden. Beim Ausbauen der Lager ist es dann jedoch empfehlenwert den Lagersitz mit einem Heisluftföhn zu erwärmen. Keinesfalls Gewalt anwenden sondern geeignete Ausziehvorrichtungen verwenden.
Aluminiumschrauben oder Stahlschrauben welche in Aluminium eingeschraubt werden, sollten immer mit geignetem Schraubensicherungsmittel befestigt werden. Im Aluminium wird bei den Schrauben nie die richtige Vorspannkraft erreicht, darum wird als Losdrehsicherung Klebstoff verwendet.

Mach dir mal nicht zu viele Sorgen bezüglich der eingeklebten Lager. Wenn du sie ausgebaut hast, dann prüfe die Lagersitzte und baue sie gegebenenfalls wieder mit dem richtigen Klebstoff ein, _*KEIN SCHRAUBENSICHERUNGSMITTEL*_!!


----------



## Jester (17. April 2014)

Sehr schöne Bikes und genau richtig erklärt @castolin .

Die Bolzen und Schrauben der Umlenkung sollte man immer Regelmäßig auf korrekten Sitz kontrollieren...


----------



## stylehead (19. April 2014)

pom schrieb:


> Hier wieder mal mein Tracer 2, hat heute eine Mattoc bekommen
> Wenn mein Vorderrad auf 15mm umgebaut ist, sollte es dann ~12.2 Kg wiegen.



yeah! bockstark!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. April 2014)

Heute am Teufelssee bei Bad Freienwalde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Pornolicious (6. Mai 2014)

So wie versprochen das Bild nach Fertigstellung!

Rahmen war seinerzeit ein Auslaufmodell, aber neu! Aber anscheinend ist nur etwas Schraubenkleber hinter die Lager getröpfelt! Hatte aber von der Problematik mit eingeklebten Lagern schon mehrfach gelesen!


----------



## bachmayeah (6. Mai 2014)

sehr nice...


----------



## Downhoehl (11. Mai 2014)

Endlich Fahrfertig, sobald ich Fit bin gehts zur Jungfernfahrt


----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2014)

Absolut top...wunderschön !


----------



## JensXTR (11. Mai 2014)

Ein wirklich sehr schönes Teil, großes Lob!!


----------



## Luke-VTT (11. Mai 2014)

Wunderschönes Tracer.


----------



## Downhoehl (12. Mai 2014)

Danke schön !


----------



## klana_radikala (16. Mai 2014)

das lx schaltwerk ist mittlerweile schon einem zee gewichen. danke der tollen neuen foren funktionen wird mir lustigerweise der thread in den benachrichtigungen nicht angezeigt. fährt sich gut das teil, macht nur lärm wie verrückt und hat nen schiefen hinterbau mit riss, sollte aber bald mal ein neuer bei mir ankommen (hoffe ich zumindest)


----------



## pom (16. Mai 2014)

Neue Teile... 650B Mattoc durch 26" ersetzt, leider gabs keine rote mehr.
650B Gabel im 26" Bike funktioniert nicht wirklich, auch wenn viele etwas anderes sagen.
Fox RP23 durch RS Monrach Plus (mit Huber Buchsen) ersetzt.
Rock Razor als Hinterreifen, werde ich aber wieder wechseln, zu wenig Grip.
Rote Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen verbaut. Gewicht 12.48 Kg






@Downhoehl: Wieviel wiegt das T275?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (17. Mai 2014)

pom schrieb:


> Neue Teile... 650B Mattoc durch 26" ersetzt, leider gabs keine rote mehr.
> 650B Gabel im 26" Bike funktioniert nicht wirklich, auch wenn viele etwas anderes sagen.
> Fox RP23 durch RS Monrach Plus (mit Huber Buchsen) ersetzt.
> Rock Razor als Hinterreifen, werde ich aber wieder wechseln, zu wenig Grip.
> ...


Meins wiegt ziemlich das gleiche 12,4Kg....


----------



## castolin (17. Mai 2014)

pom schrieb:


> Neue Teile... 650B Mattoc durch 26" ersetzt, leider gabs keine rote mehr.
> 650B Gabel im 26" Bike funktioniert nicht wirklich, auch wenn viele etwas anderes sagen.
> Fox RP23 durch RS Monrach Plus (mit Huber Buchsen) ersetzt.
> Rock Razor als Hinterreifen, werde ich aber wieder wechseln, zu wenig Grip.
> ...



Hmm, iergendwie komisch mit dem Gewicht. Habe das Tracer 275 in M und wiegt mit den leichten Ride Trace Trail mit Tune King/Kong Naben 13,82 kg. Der Alu Rahmen auch vom Tracer 2 wiegt zirka 1kg mehr als das neu T275, wobei der Monarch auch noch schwerer ist als der originale FOX CTD Dämpfer. Ich kann mir ja kaum vorstellen, dass du die 1,32kg in der XX1 und der Federgabel eingespart hast. Meins ist mit dem XO Kit montiert und der Pike RCT3 DPA.  Mit den ZTR Flox Ex Felgen und den NO Tubes HD Naben wiegt's zirka 14,4 kg.


----------



## pom (18. Mai 2014)

castolin schrieb:


> Hmm, iergendwie komisch mit dem Gewicht.



Das Gewicht stimmt garantiert, es ist so genau wie man es mit der Parktool Waage messen kann:






Mein Rahmen wiegt mit original Fox Dämpfer genau 3390g, mit dem Monarch sind ~40g mehr.
Laufräder sind Tune Twenty 4, die wiegen ~1450g, Die Mattoc wiegt ~1850g, XTR Trail Bremsen,
Komplettgruppe XX1 (32T), Vorderreifen Onza Ibex 2.4 FCR120 ~750g, Hinterreifen Schwalbe
Rock Razor 2.35 ~650g, Lenker Easton Haven ~180g, Cane Creek Angleset, Syntace 60mm Vorbau,
KS Sattelstütze ~550g, Selle Italia SLR XP Sattel ~180g,... Das Gewicht stimmt und für meine 65Kg
ist das Bike auch uneingeschränkt haltbar. Naja, das Zeil war eigentlich 11.9xKg 

Das halbe Kilo könnte ich auch noch einsparen, würde aber sehr teuer werden.


----------



## Downhoehl (18. Mai 2014)

pom schrieb:


> Das Gewicht stimmt garantiert, es ist so genau wie man es mit der Parktool Waage messen kann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Grund warum POM's Tracer2 und mein T275 sind vorallem der LRS und die Reifen, da ist POM Seins ca. 600gr. Leichter. Dazu noch ein bisschen an Sattel, Sattelstütze und Lenker...

Ich könnte durch andere Reifen knapp an die 12er Marke kommen, finde aber so einfach einen super Kompromiss aus Gewicht, rollwiederstand, Grip und Dämpfung.....


----------



## castolin (18. Mai 2014)

Ich wiege zirka 90kg, da geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher. Ist aber immer interessant zu sehen was machbar ist in Punkto Gewicht. Diese kleinen Feintunigs haben natürlich auch ihren Preis...


----------



## AlexMC (25. Mai 2014)

In der Pfalz:





Und in den Vogesen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (30. Mai 2014)




----------



## Matte (9. Juni 2014)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein gelbes Tracer 2... 

Neu sind der Steuersatz von Reset Racing, alle Kugellager des Hinterbaus und der Hinterreifen. Mal schauen, was vorne für ein Mantel draufkommt. 
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1640447]
	
[/URL]
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1640462]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Dennis K (16. Juni 2014)

Jetzt mit neuem Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## stylehead (17. Juni 2014)

einmal ranziges aus temecula:









hat mal neue griffe bekommen, nachdem die troy lee odis schimmlig waren:





der lenkwinkel ist angeblich 1.5° flacher geworden und flache brücke passt jetzt nicht mehr:













sonst alles beim alten:


----------



## Downhoehl (17. Juni 2014)

stylehead schrieb:


> einmal ranziges aus temecula:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Kannst du was zu den Griffen im Bezug auf Dämpfung im Vergleich zu den ODI's sagen? Welche waren es denn Ruffian?


----------



## Dragozool (17. Juni 2014)

Mich hats heut erwischt ich könnt heulen  beim putzen und kontrollieren is mir was komisches aufgefallen an dem linken ausfallende meines m6...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wenn ich das ausfallende abschraube dann kann ich das zwischenstück rausnehmen  
Weiss einer von euch wo ich da eventuell ne verstärkung reinschweißen lassen kann in berlin am besten? :/ n gusset würde da ordentlich stabilität wieder reinbringen denke mal...das m6 is ja 7075er alu oder? 

Will mich wirklich sehr sehr ungern von diesem geilen stück verabschieden weil es sich bisher einfach traumhaft fahren lies *-*
Lg
Dimi

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## klana_radikala (18. Juni 2014)

dein socom wird schon bald zur legende!
traum bike, und das schon seit für unsere verhältnisse wirklich langer zeit. bin auch am überlegen wieder zu meinem 2009er session frame zu wechseln.

mein beileid wegen dem M6 dragozool. bin aber auf meinem m9 jetzt auch schon eine zeit lang mit gerissenem hinterbau unterwegs, außer komische geräusche macht das aber nichts und bald hab ich hoffentlich einen neuen


----------



## MoNu (18. Juni 2014)

@Dragozool :
Ich würde einfach so weiterfahren… auch wenn man weiß das es da ist stört es riesig. Aber es wird ja durch das dropout zusammengehalten, von daher einfach weiter machen


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2014)

Über kurz oder länger würde ichs schon richten lassen, wenn man den Rahmen länger behalten will. Oder Hinterbau besorgen.


----------



## Dragozool (18. Juni 2014)

Deshalb ja die frage ob jemand von euch erfahrungen mit nem alu brutzler hat diesbezüglich ^-^ würde direkt beide seiten mit nem.neuen gusset verstärken lassen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2014)

Hier, in Berlin: http://www.spleenworks.com/?page_id=1368

Ob es Richi noch gibt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Dragozool (18. Juni 2014)

Vieken dank werd mich mit denen in verbindung setzen mal sehen was sich da machen lässt ^-^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## san_andreas (18. Juni 2014)

Die müssen halt schon wissen, was sie tun und vorallem das Alu wissen und dann richtig nachbehandeln.


----------



## stylehead (19. Juni 2014)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Nice! Kannst du was zu den Griffen im Bezug auf Dämpfung im Vergleich zu den ODI's sagen? Welche waren es denn Ruffian?



waren, wie oben schon geschrieben, die troy lee odis. die waren jetzt nach zwei jahren aber total matschig. die renthals in kevlar kommen mir da im vergleich jetzt schon gut straff vor, stört aber null.



klana_radikala schrieb:


> dein socom wird schon bald zur legende!
> traum bike, und das schon seit für unsere verhältnisse wirklich langer zeit. bin auch am überlegen wieder zu meinem 2009er session frame zu wechseln.



ich mag die karre so sehr aber irgendwas mit moderner geometrie wär schon mal interessant. doch irgendwie drängt sich da nichts wirklich auf...


----------



## Jester (24. Juni 2014)

Fahrt eure Socoms bis es nimmer geht. Ich könnte weinen wenn ich die sehe und meins liegt zerbeult da.

@stylehead warum hast du nicht direkt einen Steuersatz von z.b. WorksComponents verbaut? 

@Dragozool halte mich mal auf dem laufenden zwecks deines Reperaturvorhabens. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass Intense in der Regel 6XXXer Alu nimmt. Das muss leider sehr aufwendig getempert werden. Bin gespannt ob du da was erreichen kannst bei einem "Kunstschmied"


----------



## iRider (24. Juni 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> Fahrt eure Socoms bis es nimmer geht. Ich könnte weinen wenn ich die sehe und meins liegt zerbeult da.



Mein Beileid. Socom ist eins der besten DH Bikes! Zum Glück habe ich noch alle Ersatzteile rumliegen falls meins mal nicht mehr will.


----------



## san_andreas (24. Juni 2014)

Bin jetzt auch im Intense Club...habe einen sehr geilen M6 Rahmen mit CCDB erstanden, den ich jetzt peu a peu aufbauen würde.

Gibts spezielle Tips zu dem Rahmen ?


----------



## Dragozool (24. Juni 2014)

Achte auf die beiden links die knacken gern weg ^^ hab meinen rahmen auch im ibc gekauft und mir is erst der untere link weggebrochen (nach ca 4 monaten) und der obere link dann weggerissen (2 monate später) dann immer am ausfallende die stege vom hinterbau im auge behalten ansonsten kenn ich keine schwächen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stylehead (24. Juni 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> Fahrt eure Socoms bis es nimmer geht. Ich könnte weinen wenn ich die sehe und meins liegt zerbeult da.
> 
> @stylehead warum hast du nicht direkt einen Steuersatz von z.b. WorksComponents verbaut?



der workscomponents mit-2° steht weit oben auf der einkaufsliste, ist aber wohl grad nicht lieferbar und weil ich auch erstmal mit gegen null tendieredem finanziellem aufwand ausprobieren wollte, wieviel besser das rad mit etwas flacherem lenkwinkel daherkommt, ists dann das angleset geworden.
ich bin total geflasht, wie eine vermeintlich geringe änderungen am lenkwinkel für ein so potentes fahrgefühl sorgt. werd echt schaun, dass ich da zusätzlich zu dem steuersatz auch noch offset bushings besorg...klasse. da verfliegt auch echt das verlangen nach was neuem, vermeintlich mordernerem...die karre werd ich fahren, bis sie stirbt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ale_Schmi (25. Juni 2014)

Für das M6 gilt sonst auch noch: Schrauben immer regelmäßig prüfen, da die sich gerne lockern. Die sind zwar gut mit Schraubensicherung versehen worden bei dir, aber die solltest du im Auge behalten (besonders im unteren Link).


----------



## san_andreas (25. Juni 2014)

Danke !


----------



## Dragozool (25. Juni 2014)

Ja dem kann ich nur zustimmen xD selbst die kleinen madenschrauben die eigentlich als sicherung dienen damit sich die bolzen nicht lösen helfen da nicht ^-^ aber bevor du die bolzen festziehst immer die madenschrauben lockern 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jester (28. Juni 2014)

Kann dir den WorksComponents Steuersatz sehr empfehlen. Sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis! Die Titan Offset-Buchsen von Burgtec Fahre ich seit 3 Jahren im Socom. Ebenfalls ein gutes Produkt. 
War auch erstaunt als ich das erste mal mit -3° unterwegs war. Was man eben nicht machen kann ist ein längerer Radstand wie es aktuell "in" ist. Achte aber bei der ganzen Lenkwinkel reduziererei darauf, dass dein Tretlager nicht zu tief kommt. Du hast ja schon Slackers an deinem verbaut.

@iRider hast du auch zufällig ein neues Unterrohr für mich + einen Kunstschmied, der mir das Fachgerecht zusammenbruzelt?


----------



## iRider (30. Juni 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> @iRider hast du auch zufällig ein neues Unterrohr für mich + einen Kunstschmied, der mir das Fachgerecht zusammenbruzelt?



Habe den auf Lager (Dank an Christiaan!), will ihn aber nicht wirklich hergeben.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2014)

iRider schrieb:


> Habe den auf Lager (Dank an Christiaan!), will ihn aber nicht wirklich hergeben.



Salz in die Wunde streu.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (30. Juni 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Salz in die Wunde streu.....



Eigentlich war das nicht meine Absicht. Hat mich 3 Jahre gekostet bis ich einen aufgetrieben hatte. Deshalb, nie aufgeben! Die sind noch ab und an zu bekommen (auch gebrauchte komplette Rahmen).


----------



## °Fahreinheit (1. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem. Bis Anfang des Jahres war es das Eine-Rad-Für-Alles. Jetzt ist es nur noch für Freerider/Downhiller. Hat daher auch etwas an Gewicht zugelegt.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (2. Juli 2014)

Schick geworden! Vorher sah es schlanker aus. So gefällt es mir aber auch noch.  Wie macht sich der Vivid gegenüber dem Fox?


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2014)

Erste Gehversuche....Besitzer superhappy !







Parts bisher:
Rahmen: Intense M6, large
Dämfer: CCDB Coil
Kurbel: Saint, 165mm
Kettenblatt: e13, 36t
Führung: Straitline
Stütze: Syntace Carbon
Sattel: SLR

Decals werden noch auf M6 angepasst.

Dank an [DHC]Alex für den schönen Rahmen.


----------



## Teaser (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo.
Stelle hier mal mein neues Gefährt vor. Hat erst ein paar Probefahrten hinter sich, im hohen Norden ist anspruchsvolles Terrain rar. Was nicht heißt, dass ich mich nicht auch auf ebener Straße hinpacke... Die Farbe scheint in zu sein @san andreas





2013 Uzzi
Marzocchi Fahrwerk
10-fach
Formula RO
King Kong mit light-bicycle-Felgen

Gruß


----------



## Ale_Schmi (2. Juli 2014)

Beide schick! Sag mal San_Andreas... Wo hast du die Straitline KeFü her? Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir eine neue obere Führung konstruiere...

PS: Dafür nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2014)

Hier, alle erhältlich: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/straitline-silent-guide/rp-prod45452

Warum konstruieren ? Die funzt perfekt und ist leise.


----------



## klana_radikala (2. Juli 2014)

nur am m9 braucht man spacer für die kurbel, längere schrauben und ein paar beilagscheiben damit sie passt und nicht mit dem hinterbau kollidiert


----------



## alex-66 (2. Juli 2014)

passend zu Teaser´s Uzzi, mein komplett neu gestaltetes M9 (war früher rot), neue 2014 FOX Float, Tune MK-LRS, Kurbeln, Siant Schaltung, Latex-Schläuche und Hope V4... 16,12kg


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2014)

Geniale Fahrmaschine !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (2. Juli 2014)

verdammt ist das leicht. ich sollte meins mal an die waage hängen um raus zu finden um wie viel meins schwerer ist


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juli 2014)

Unter 17 sollte meins auch bleiben.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2014)

Teaser schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Stelle hier mal mein neues Gefährt vor. Hat erst ein paar Probefahrten hinter sich, im hohen Norden ist anspruchsvolles Terrain rar. Was nicht heißt, dass ich mich nicht auch auf ebener Straße hinpacke... Die Farbe scheint in zu sein @san andreas
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Deinem steht das Schaltwerk genauso falsch wie bei meinem. Der Ausleger am Schaltwerk muss waagerecht stehen. So hatte ich mit springender Kette auf dem Ritzel zu kämpfen. Ich habe dann am Ausleger vom Schaltwerk so lange gefeilt, bis es passt.


----------



## Teaser (3. Juli 2014)

@TigersClaw 
Danke für Deinen Tip. Ich hatte in der Tat gestern auf der Probefahrt Probleme mit der Schaltung. Das Schaltwerk war vor Kurzem noch an einem anderen Rad, an welchem ich ein OneUp 42er Ritzel montiert hatte. Da musste die eine Schraube komplett reingedreht werden. Muss ich mal rückgängig machen.
Gruß
Thies


----------



## klana_radikala (3. Juli 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Unter 17 sollte meins auch bleiben.



ich bin schon glücklich wenn meines unter 18 ist


----------



## Dragozool (3. Juli 2014)

Hat wer interesse an ersatzteilen fürs intense m6? Hauptrahmen , 2 monate alte wippen , gut erhaltene ausfallenden 150x12 (m6) n vivid r2c 267mm mit 550er und 500er feder(6 monate alt)? oder hat zufällig jemand einen hinterbau vom m6 rumzuliegen den er für einen humanen preis abdrücken würde? :/ nur blanko den hinterbau ohne ausfallenden usw


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2014)

Hast mal beim Vertrieb nachgefragt oder direkt bei Intense ?


----------



## Dragozool (4. Juli 2014)

Ich hab für den rahmen 450€ gezahlt und werde nen teufel tun 500€ für nen hinterbau auszugeben xD


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2014)

Dafür kann man dann aber auch nix erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dragozool (4. Juli 2014)

Naja 7 monate hats gehalten bis der hinterbau sich verabschiedet hat ^^


----------



## Jester (4. Juli 2014)

@iRider ach das Salz in der Wunde ist schon ausgewaschen. Hab doch dank Flo von Shocker was neues. Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig und da ich ein Socom vom Werksteam habe, ist die Geo eh etwas anders bei deinem Ersatzrahmen(falls dieser ein Standart ist).

@SanAndreas sehr schickes Projekt! Halte uns auf dem laufenden

Auch die anderen Bikes wie immer erste Sahne


----------



## san_andreas (4. Juli 2014)

Mach' ich. Leider muß ich derzeit erst mit der EZB über einen Schaltungs- und Bremsen- Rettungsschirm verhandeln, der den Restkredit für mein Rad absichert.


----------



## iRider (4. Juli 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> @iRider ach das Salz in der Wunde ist schon ausgewaschen. Hab doch dank Flo von Shocker was neues. Ist aber noch nicht ganz fertig und da ich ein Socom vom Werksteam habe, ist die Geo eh etwas anders bei deinem Ersatzrahmen(falls dieser ein Standart ist).



War nicht als Salz in Wunde gedacht. Es tauchen immer mal wieder welche auf. BTW: ist ein normaler Rahmen. Aber die Teamrahmen hatten doch auch nur den L Reach kombiniert mit einem M Sitzrohr, oder? Meines Wissens nach geben die sich gewichtsmässig nix mit den Serienrahmen.
Cool dass Du was Neues auf dem Weg hast!


----------



## Matte (8. Juli 2014)

War die Tage zum ersten Mal in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Was für eine geile Gegend zum Biken! Habe mir dann beim Shocker Stand auf dem Bikes 'n' Beats Festival die HT MEO3T Titan Pedale geholt. Was für ein Gewicht!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1659204]
	
[/URL]


----------



## pom (9. Juli 2014)

Matte schrieb:


> ...Beats Festival die HT MEO3T Titan Pedale geholt. Was für ein Gewicht!


Super Bike hast du da, gefällt mir. Was sind das für Laufräder? Das Pedal habe ich auch... ich habe das Gefühl mit den Adidas
Terrex Solo Stealth statt den 5.10 ist noch mehr Grip vorhanden.

Letzt Ausbaustufe meines T2, sub 12 erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte (10. Juli 2014)

pom schrieb:


> Was sind das für Laufräder?



Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Macht auch eine Menge Spaß. Die Laufräder sind mit Tune MK Naben, Sapim CX Ray Speichen und ZTR Flow EX Felgen aufgebaut. 

Ich habe zwar keine Waage, aber an das Gewicht Deines Tracers komme ich mit Sicherheit bei Weitem nicht ran. Top!


----------



## Teaser (10. Juli 2014)

Tach, @pom 
Schönes Rad für alles. Das Gewicht ist stark. Wie hast Du es erreicht? Was wiegt der Rahmen? Irre ich mich, oder sind das Carbonfelgen ähnlich zu Light Bicycle?
Gruß
Thies


----------



## draussen (10. Juli 2014)

Meins und in Wirklichkeit viel gelber.


----------



## alex-66 (11. Juli 2014)

kann ich bestätigen


----------



## pom (11. Juli 2014)

Teaser schrieb:


> Tach, @pom
> Schönes Rad für alles. Das Gewicht ist stark. Wie hast Du es erreicht? Was wiegt der Rahmen? Irre ich mich, oder sind das Carbonfelgen ähnlich zu Light Bicycle?
> Gruß
> Thies



Der Rahmen wiegt (frisch aus der Verpackung) mit RP23 Dämpfer 3390 Gramm. Du irrst dich nicht, es sind Light Bicycle Felgen.

Das Gewicht wurde mit folgender Austattung erreicht:
Rahmen: Intense Tracer 2 Grösse S mit RS Monarch Plus HV und Huber Buchsen ~3430g
Gabel: Manitou Mattoc Pro 170mm 26" ~1850g
Sattel: Specialized Toupé Carbon 143mm ~160g
Antrieb: Schaltwerk, Kassette, Schalthebel ist XX1
Kurbel: Race Face Next SL mit 30T Kettenblatt und Race Face Cinch BSA Innenlager
Bremsen: Shimano XTR Trail 180/160 mit Stahlflex Leitungen
Vorbau: Syntace 50mm ~130g
Lenker: Easton EC irgendwas, 68cm (ist nur zum Test, normalerweise ist ein Easton Heaven 711mm montiert + ~30g) 150g
Sattelstütze: Kindshock ohne Remote 10cm Verstellbereich (suche eine Alternative, die Klemmung ist eine Katastrophe)
Griffe: ESI Racer Edge ~45g
Pedale: HT HT MEO3T ~218g
Laufräder: Naben: Tune King MK 24 Loch + Tune Kong 24 Loch, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, Felge: Light Bicycle 33mm wide MTB 26er Enduro 1322g (da ich keine Lyrik mehr fahre, könnte ich die King MK durch eine normale King ersetzen und würde nochmals ~40g sparen.
Reifen: Onza Ibex FR 2.25 vorne und Onza Canis FR 2.25 hinten (evt. wechsle ich vorne wieder auf den Ibex FR 2.4 + ~50g)
Schläuche: keine 

Bis auf die Laufräder ist das Bike Enduro Race (Lenzerheide, Arosa, Davos) erprobt und alles hält problemlos. Bei den Laufrädern mache ich mir aber keine sorgen, vor dem Umbau hatte ich Tune24 (genau gleich, einfach mit den Flow (ohne EX) Felgen. Die Light Bicycle Felgen scheinen aber stabiler als die Flow zu sein. Für meine 65Kg ist alles genug dimensioniert.


----------



## Teaser (12. Juli 2014)

@pom 
Vielen Dank für die detaillierte Beschreibung. Mein Uzzi ist fast auf den Punkt zwei Kilo schwerer. Hab lustigerweise ähnliche Teile verbaut. Carbonfelgen von light bicycles auf Tune-Naben mit Onza sowie Next SL mit den leichten Pedalen. Den ganzen Aufwand habe ich nur betrieben, um mir das schwere Fahrwerk mit Marzocchi leisten zu können. Es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Den ersten Test haben alle Teile bestanden.
Gruß
Thies


----------



## Bitzer71 (15. Juli 2014)

Dann will ich mein neues Trailbike auch mal in diesem Forum zeigen . . .


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Juli 2014)

Scharfes Ding!


----------



## JensXTR (22. Juli 2014)

So da will ich auch mein mein  Intense zeigen, eher ein leichtes Allmountain. Habe den Rahmen hier im Forum gekauft und entlacken lassen. Fahre es unheimlich gern, da es rissen Spaß macht.


----------



## krasse-banny911 (23. Juli 2014)

Geile Farben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juli 2014)

Jepp, abgesehen vom Raw-Finish (gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht) definitiv eine geile Kombo und edle Teile ... uiuiui ...


----------



## stylehead (26. Juli 2014)

fahrrad von der freundin:


----------



## Dragozool (26. Juli 2014)

Kette hat schon lange kein kettenfett oder öl gesehen wa


----------



## Matte (21. August 2014)

Beim Shoppen in einem Surfladen in Haleiwa, Hawaii entdeckt:


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. August 2014)

Einfach geil!


----------



## krasse-banny911 (26. August 2014)

Das gelbe Bike ist mal ein Bringer, genialer Ladenschmuck!


----------



## Matte (4. September 2014)

Intense T275 Aloy
http://www.jensonusa.com/Intense-Cycles-2015/Intense-Tracer-T275-Alloy-Pro-Bike


----------



## puitl (10. September 2014)

Möchte auch meinen frisch geborenen Aufbau zeigen, sicher nicht jedemanns Geschmack, aber darüber lässt sich bekanntlich ja streiten...


----------



## puitl (10. September 2014)

Hm...funktioniert nicht ganz mit dem Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (10. September 2014)

So besser ?


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2014)

Mein Youngtimer:


----------



## puitl (11. September 2014)

@AlexMC: Besten Dank!!  (Wie auch immer du das jetzt geschafft hast gg  )


----------



## Lorenz M. (15. September 2014)

mein altes UZZI VPX. Ich vermisse es schon irgendwie, der Rahmen muss aber jetzt leider weg. Wer interesse hat kann sich ja mal melden


----------



## Krischdl (17. September 2014)

ähhhhh.....ich könnte heulen - jemand eine Idee, wie so etwas an der Stelle passieren kann ? Kein Sturz !
Sattelstütze (Reverb) endet deutlich oberhalb des oberen Lagers (ca. 7cm oberhalb von Riss)....
Riss geht einmal ganz rum.


----------



## castolin (17. September 2014)

Sieht schlecht aus. Sende deine Bilder mal an  Sam Wilson <[email protected]>
Wird dir sicherlich eine Antwort geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischdl (19. September 2014)

So, wäre wahrscheinlich eh nix mit Garantie gewesen, weil älter als 2 Jahre usw....
Hätte auch nicht wochenlang warten wollen, nachdem ich den Rahmen weggeschickt hätte - muss schließlich in den Wald und biken ;-)
Ist gar nicht so schlecht gelungen - Buchse in das Sitzrohr an die Bruchstelle eingepresst, Riss aufgeflext und zugeschweißt...
Hoffentlich hebt´s


----------



## Dragozool (19. September 2014)

Wo hastn das schweißen lassen? Weil ich muss mein m6 am hinterbau fixxen lassen und ne bremsmomentabstützung reinsetzen lassen


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2014)

Für was ne BMA am M6 ?


----------



## Dschlenz (19. September 2014)

Wow... Die Reparatur sieht sehr gelungen aus, ich drücke dir die Daumen dass es hält. Sieht aber vielversprechend aus.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Dragozool (2. Oktober 2014)

Ne bma muss ran weil wegen der bremskräfte is mir der steg am hinterbau an den ausfallenden auf der bremsseite gerissen..wenn ich nur den steg wieder reinschweißen lasse dann wird der wieder rausbrechen..daher ne bremsmomentabstützung  hätte intense selbst machen müssen wenn ich mir das dünne stegchen ansehe...


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand von euch im M6 Offset Bushings verbaut ?


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (8. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (11. Oktober 2014)

Nach wir vor, das beste Rad was ich je fahren durfte!
Verspielt, wendig und bügelt!


----------



## klana_radikala (11. Oktober 2014)

was für einen tune und was für ein setup bei welchem gewicht fährst du denn am dämpfer? wie siehts mit der endprogression in der mittleren einstellung vorne aus? was für eine rahmengröße fährtst du eigentlich und wie groß bist du? vl noch ein paar abschließende worte zur gabel?

auf jeden fall sehr geil dein M9, eines der wenigen das mir besser gefällt als mein eigenes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schneisenarbeit (12. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. Oktober 2014)

Danke 

Tune ist Mid.
Endprogression ist super, kommt Rückmeldung. Habe mir von dem Dämpfer nicht wirklich viel versprochen, aber habe noch keinen negativen Punkt im Vergleich zum CCDB gefunden, selbst das HighspeedAnsprechverhalten ist klasse!
Rahmengröße M bei 173cm Größe.Passt hervorragend.
Ein Tucken größer wie mein lang gefahrenes EVIL.
Abschließend Wort zur Gabel? Ich werde sie nicht hergeben. Alles richtig gemacht. Robust,leicht einzustellen und trotzdem alles was du brauchst. Enziger Punkt ist das flexen, wobei es mich nicht stört, eher im Gegenteil. Für mich gibt es dadurch mehr Sicherheit in der Front, sicherlich Geschmackssache aber ich würde es jeden mal nahe legen es zu testen.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Oktober 2014)

Drum kriegt meins auch eine Dorade und vielleicht einen Void.


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Oktober 2014)

hm.... vl reichts wenn ich meinen dämpfer mal zum tuner schicke anstatt ihn gleich durch einen neuen zu ersetzen. die dorado muss ich wirklich mal probe fahren.

wie schwer bist du eigentlich und wie viel psi fährst du im dämpfer?

hm..., ich fahr bei meinen 175cm auf einem L rahmen mit 820mm lenker rum


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. Oktober 2014)

Richtig so! 

Welchen fährst du denn?

Gewicht ist bei ca78 mit Ausrüstung. Ich meine 80PSI, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher

Ich sahs noch nie auf einem L Rahmen aber ist der dir nicht zu groß? Ich weiß das M9 M auf L ein riesen Sprung ist?!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. Oktober 2014)




----------



## klana_radikala (13. Oktober 2014)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Richtig so!
> 
> Welchen fährst du denn?
> 
> ...



ich hab einen vivid air mit M/L tune, also low auf der hsc, deshalb unter anderem auch in der progressiven einstellung am rahmen.

80PSI? du redest jetzt von der gabel, oder?

ich fahr bei ca70kg ohne ausrüstung 160psi im dämpfer und bin damit schon eher auf der soften seite, dafür hab ich in der boxxer zwischen 80-90psi


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, 90psi habe ich in der Dorado.
Dämpfer weiß ich nicht wo ich jetzt stehe.


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute,
hab mir jetzt auch mal ein Intense gekauft.......wird aber erst kommende woche geliefert.
Ein 2013er Uzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (31. Oktober 2014)

hier noch ein bild


----------



## TigersClaw (31. Oktober 2014)

Nettes Uzzi


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Oktober 2014)

schönes Uzzi!


----------



## lassereinböng (3. November 2014)

Gabel, Dämpfer und Schaltwerk neu


----------



## Jester (3. November 2014)

Uuunnd was sagst du zu dem Dämpfer?


----------



## lassereinböng (5. November 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> Uuunnd was sagst du zu dem Dämpfer?



Vollbringt keine Wunder
Fand den RP23, der von Werk aus drin war nicht schlimm. Man hat halt die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie bei den "großen" DB`s.
Das CS funktioniert gut, mit der Federwegsausnutzung kämpfe ich im moment noch.

Die 350 NCR ist allerdings super!
Und das XTR Schaltwerk in verbindung mit der XX1 Kassette unglaublich.
Da gleiten die gänge sowas von geschmeidig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (6. November 2014)




----------



## Custom Waidler (7. November 2014)

Hi Leute,
weiss von euch jemand welche Durchmesser die Sattelklemmen bei den Uzzi´s haben.......kann sein das die 36,4 haben


----------



## Teaser (7. November 2014)

Moin,
der ist in der Tat nicht Standard. Hatte mir eine Klemme aus Carbon bestellt mit Innendurchmesser 36mm. Passt.


----------



## zx10rr (7. November 2014)

Letztes Ausbaustufe meines Uzzi - ab jetzt im Bikemarkt zu finden - hab mir ein Tracer 275 geholt!


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. November 2014)

Teaser schrieb:


> Moin,
> der ist in der Tat nicht Standard. Hatte mir eine Klemme aus Carbon bestellt mit Innendurchmesser 36mm. Passt.




die amis brauchen immer eine extra wurst


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. November 2014)

Hi Leute jetzt frage ich mal euch 
was haltet ihr vom blau/blau Kontrast?
Habe ja einen Triple x Lenker in dunkel blau erworben,aber beißt sich das blau oder kann man das lassen??
Wenn ihr sagt das beißt sich nicht,dann würde ich den vorbau und Sattelstütze auch blau machen


----------



## zx10rr (10. November 2014)

Wäre mir zuviel blau.  Würde den Lenker in Schwarz oder Carbon machen.

Aber gefallen muss es dir - ist doch dein Bike 

EDIT: Ja sind unterschiedliche Blautöne - Blau lackiert und Blau eloxiert - gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. November 2014)

Ja natürlich muss es mir selber gefallen 
Aber ich möchte von euch wissen ob sich das blau beißt oder nicht


----------



## Rotwild85 (10. November 2014)

Ich finde auch Blau Lackiert und Blau eloxiert beißt sich!
Sieht in Schwarz oder Carbon besser aus!


----------



## klana_radikala (10. November 2014)

auf dem potatoe pic schwer zu sagen, aber blauer vorbau und stütze wäre definitiv 2much


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (11. November 2014)

Ich habe jetzt mal jetzt für den Vorbau und Lenker eine andere Farbe gewählt..........am Wochenende gibt es Bilder davon 
Wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. November 2014)

Teaser schrieb:


> Moin,
> der ist in der Tat nicht Standard. Hatte mir eine Klemme aus Carbon bestellt mit Innendurchmesser 36mm. Passt.




Ich könnte mir doch eine 34,9mm kaufen und bei mir in der Arbeit auf CNC Maschine noch bearbeiten.........einen versuch wäre es ja wert


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2014)

Dann kannst auch gleich die richtige kaufen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Dann kannst auch gleich die richtige kaufen.




ich möchte ja eine bestimmte Farbe haben ;-)


----------



## klana_radikala (12. November 2014)

topic:









neue bilder gibts vl mal wenn der neue hinterbau da ist


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2014)

Gerissen ?


----------



## klana_radikala (13. November 2014)

ja, hat einen kleinen riss in der strebe am hinterbau an der schweißnaht. bin allerdings die ganze saison damit herum gefahren und hat sich nicht vergrößert, darum hab ich jetzt das ende der saison abgewartet mit dem ausbau


----------



## san_andreas (13. November 2014)

Wer tauscht dir den ? Intense direkt ? Vertrieb gibts ja keinen zur Zeit.


----------



## Dragozool (13. November 2014)

Mit nem gebrochenem hinterbau kann ich auch dienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (13. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wer tauscht dir den ? Intense direkt ? Vertrieb gibts ja keinen zur Zeit.



das läuft über crc. die stehen in kontakt mit intense


----------



## Custom Waidler (14. November 2014)

so habe jetzt farblich mal was ganz anderes gewagt........ich steh einfach auf das bunte


----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2014)

Wie meinst Du das? Was ist mit Shocker?



san_andreas schrieb:


> Wer tauscht dir den ? Intense direkt ? Vertrieb gibts ja keinen zur Zeit.


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. November 2014)

Shocker hat den Vertrieb wohl eingestellt. Schon beim Festival in Willingen sowie beim Dirtmasters wollte ich das neue 951 evo ausprobieren. 
"Intense? Die haben wir heute nicht dabei!"  War die Antwort am Stand von Shocker. In den Ausstellerlisten war Shocker aber immer noch mit Intense gelistet.


----------



## Jester (15. November 2014)

@Custom Waidler ..Also wenn du den Vorbau noch gegen einen Schwarzen tauschst ist es irgendwie geil. 

Das mit Shocker würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. November 2014)

Jester schrieb:


> @Custom Waidler ..Also wenn du den Vorbau noch gegen einen Schwarzen tauschst ist es irgendwie geil.



danke aber jetzt lass ich es erst mal so,wenn dann Eloxiere ich in bei mir in der Arbeit Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2014)

Shocker macht keinen Intense Vetrieb mehr, momentan gibt es niemand für Deutschland.


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. November 2014)

so nachdem ich  nach einer Woche das grün nicht mehr sehen konnte,habe ich es bei mir in der Arbeit Weiss Pulverbeschichten lassen 
bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich die Sattelstütze auch Weiss Pulverbeschichten lasse 
Was meint ihr??


----------



## Wayne_ (26. November 2014)

könnte mir vorstellen, dass die stütze dann nicht mehr passt. weißer pulverlack ist relativ dick.


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. November 2014)

ja das pulver trägt ca.80 ym auf ,aber ich könnte ja den unteren teil der im rahmen ist abdecken und schwarz lassen 
aber dann kommt das nächste Problem ich kann die stütze nicht versenken bei steilen Abfahrten


----------



## Fattire (27. November 2014)

Ihr habt sorgen!


----------



## Matte (27. November 2014)

Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel und Felgen schwärzen.

Dann passt alles. 

Toller Rahmen in der besten Farbe.


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. November 2014)

Matte schrieb:


> Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel und Felgen schwärzen.
> 
> Dann passt alles.
> 
> Toller Rahmen in der besten Farbe.




Vielleicht nächsten Winter


----------



## Jester (27. November 2014)

Der Winter hat doch noch gar nicht angefangen. Also


----------



## bachmayeah (27. November 2014)

@Custom Waidler

kannst du denn auch Pedale etc für "Kollegen" eloxen?


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. November 2014)

so nun hab ich die Stütze auch mal weiss gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx10rr (28. November 2014)

Schick. Mein Ding wäre es aber nicht. Würde alle weißen Teile schwarz beschichten oder besser eloxieren.. Das Weiß ich schon ein guter Kontrast zur Rahmenfarbe, aber in meinen Augen keine Mountainbike "farbe". Ist aber nur mein Geschmack.
Die Pulverbeschichtung an der Sattelstütze ist doch nach 2 Ausfahrten und ein paar mal Stütze versenken ab oder? Bei meinem Uzzi hat es sogar jede Eloxalschicht an den Stützen abgerieben.

Mein Neues Intense gerade im Aufbau. Die Hope Bremsen & Laufräder sind noch unterwegs:


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. November 2014)

Es kommt wahrscheinlich noch eine Teleskop-Sattelstütze 
Ja zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden,weil sonst würden wir alle das gleiche Bike in der gleichen Farbe und Ausstattung fahren


----------



## Wayne_ (28. November 2014)

hast du die komplette stütze gepulvert oder nur den oberen teil?


----------



## Custom Waidler (28. November 2014)

Nur den oberen teil,aber die stütze kann ich trotzdem ohne gewalt versenken.


----------



## castolin (29. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Shocker macht keinen Intense Vetrieb mehr, momentan gibt es niemand für Deutschland.



Hi,
Nur zur Info. Habe auf Garantie einen neuen Rahmen für meinen Tracer 275 (2014) bekommen, genauer gesagt der Hauptrahmen ohne Hinterbau. In Kontakt stand ich direkt mit Intense in Kalifornien, geliefert wurde über KP Sport aus Spanien. Letzterer ist augenblicklich auch der einzige welcher direkt über Intense nach Europa importiert.


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. Dezember 2014)

jetzt hab ich mal mehr Farbe reingebracht


----------



## mfux (6. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt müsstest halt mal fahren, oder!?


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. Dezember 2014)

Dieses jahr nicht mehr,weil bei uns schon seit 14 tage salz gestreut wird und dafür hab ich ein Winterbike ;-)


----------



## Jester (7. Dezember 2014)

mfux schrieb:


> Jetzt müsstest halt mal fahren, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noeoeoe (9. Dezember 2014)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Dieses jahr nicht mehr,weil bei uns schon seit 14 tage salz....



Im Wald?


----------



## Fattire (10. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich in den wald will muss ich über die strasse fahren


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Dezember 2014)

OH MEIN GOTT!
du musst tatsächlich über eine straße um in den wald zu kommen? erzähl uns mehr darüber wie hart das leben ist.

der rest von uns wohnt natürlich mitten im wald und muss keinen einzigen meter aspahlt queren um ins grüne zu kommen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Dezember 2014)

Warum soll ich jetzt mit dem uzzi auf salz gestreuter strasse fahren wenn ich ein winterbike habe.


----------



## Teaser (10. Dezember 2014)

Dass wir unsere Schätzchen ungern der Korrosion zum Fraß vorwerfen ist klar, aber das bissl Salz sollte kein Problem sein. Ansonsten danach schnell in die Badewanne. Aber immer getreu dem Motto: erst das Ross, dann der Reiter! BTW trotz des Wetters juckt es Dir doch garantiert unter den Fingernägeln, das gute Stück auszuführen  Das Uzzi mag es hart und dreckig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht am WE


----------



## Fattire (10. Dezember 2014)

Schon mal was von artgerechter Haltung gehört?


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Dezember 2014)

Icg glaub wir weichen hier vom thema ab


----------



## Fattire (10. Dezember 2014)

Meins in seiner ersten Ausbaustufe!


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Dezember 2014)

das rohr von der boxxer ist schon wieder richtig gestellt, schaltwerk wurde auch schon durch zee ss ersetzt, clarks floating discs sind jetzt auch drauf und der hinterbau ist im moment bei crc.












sehr schönes 951 da oben!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2014)

grad den thread hier gefunden, dann mag ich auch ma meine butze zeigen:









und in aktion...


----------



## Fattire (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie alt ist deins?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2014)

woran seh ichs? ist auf jeden fall schon eins mit 83er lager...


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Dezember 2014)

schöner klassiker, ist das panzergrau?

wenn man die modernen bikes gewohnt ist schaut das M3 im verhältnis zu dir ziemlich klein aus.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2014)

ja, könnt man "panzergrau" nennen. ist RAL 7016, anthrazitschwarz. laut wikipedia "für die Wehrmacht eingeführte Farbe"...

gabel hab ich durch zufall genau in der farbe gelackt ohne den rahmen vor ort liegen zu haben.
du hast aber recht, rahmen ist recht kompakt, bin selbst 1,85 gross, kleiner dürfte der rahmen nicht sein, eher eine nummer grösser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (10. Dezember 2014)

welche rahmengröße hat er denn? schaut so ziemlich nach dem gegenteil von mir aus, bin bei 175 auf einem L rahmen unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2014)

habe online leider nur eine liste für das m3 fro gefunden. dementsprechend hätte ich ein

L steuerrohr, M sitzrohr, S oberrohr... bissl weird. hatte bei der angabe des steuerrohres gehofft, das es nen L ist.
werde allerdings im frühjahr auch den oberen link tauschen müssen, es sind leider nach der ersten verschmutzung schäden aufgefallen, die angeblich vorher nicht da waren...


----------



## klana_radikala (10. Dezember 2014)

ja bei intense kommt sowas schon mal vor. mein hinterbau hat auch einen riss an einer schweißnaht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. Dezember 2014)

ist halt hochqualitatives engineering aus US of A...


----------



## Fattire (11. Dezember 2014)

ist immer noch im Dienst bei mir das 951 nach fast fünf Jahren und zweimal Hafjell nicht mehr ganz so neu aber ich will es auch nicht hergeben wird wohl mal ein "Oldtimer mit Geschichte!"
Meins hat keine Risse aber eine Superbeule am Hinterbau!


----------



## klana_radikala (11. Dezember 2014)

ich finds ziemlich peinlich dass die typen handmade in california an den rahmen klatschen, nen ganzen a**** voll geld für die rahmen nehmen, und dann reißen die teile auch noch reihenweise an den schweißnähten. vom wartungsaufwand reden wir hier noch garnicht.

wenigstens siehts gut aus und fährt sich auch so  (hat mit den ganzen eigenschaften was von einem italienischem rennwagen)


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Dezember 2014)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> ich finds ziemlich peinlich dass die typen handmade in california an den rahmen klatschen, nen ganzen a**** voll geld für die rahmen nehmen, und dann reißen die teile auch noch reihenweise an den schweißnähten. vom wartungsaufwand reden wir hier noch garnicht.



andere rahmen halten. daran sieht man, wer seine hausaufgaben ordentlich gemacht hat und wer nicht.


----------



## Fattire (11. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man Haltbar will muss man den Toyota Corolla unter den DH-Bikes nehmen: Alu-Demo!


----------



## klana_radikala (11. Dezember 2014)

es gibt viele haltbare bikes. nur intense gehört da halt nicht dazu. wenigstens brechen die rahmen nicht durch. der riss an meinem hinterbau ist vl 1,5cm lang und hat sich die ganze saison über nicht bewegt, vl ist es auch nur der lack, auf jeden fall bekomme ich einen neuen hinterbau, ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

und porno ist der rahmen trozdem, als ich eingestiegen bin in den sport war das M6 mein traumbike, und jetzt hab ich ein M9, läuft also ganz gut.

für die nächste saison wirds vl trozdem einen neuen rahmen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Dezember 2014)

habe mein nicolai ufo st gegen mein jetziges m3 getauscht, leider ohne wissen um die schäden. ansonsten bin ich vom fahrverhalten absolut zufrieden. könnt nur ne nummer grösser sein.


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. Dezember 2014)

Was für ein Gras hörst du wachsen


----------



## Jester (13. Dezember 2014)

0,25mm an den Lagersitzen des Bolzens?


----------



## klana_radikala (13. Dezember 2014)

was ich noch etwas doof finde ist dass die dämpferbolzen am M9 ein durchgängiges gewinde haben. verlängert die lebensdauer der buchsen nicht gerade.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. Dezember 2014)

hört sich an als wenn die konstruktion trotz der mittlerweile 4ten rahmenvariante immer noch nicht richtig zuende gedacht wurde. da hätte sich intense bei santa cruz mal was abschauen sollen.


----------



## san_andreas (13. Dezember 2014)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> was ich noch etwas doof finde ist dass die dämpferbolzen am M9 ein durchgängiges gewinde haben. verlängert die lebensdauer der buchsen nicht gerade.



Sind das normale Schrauben ?

Am M6 habe ich mir einfach eine Schraube mit längerem glatten Schaft besorgt und passend abgelängt. Da ist nur noch im Bereich der Mutter Gewinde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (13. Dezember 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sind das normale Schrauben ?
> 
> Am M6 habe ich mir einfach eine Schraube mit längerem glatten Schaft besorgt und passend abgelängt. Da ist nur noch im Bereich der Mutter Geeinde.



leider nicht, hab selbst ein paar schrauben mit glattem schaft besorgt, allerdings haben die schrauben am M9 einen großen senkkopf der genau in das gegenstück passt, und so einen habe ich leider noch nirgends gefunden.


----------



## Klappenkarl (16. Dezember 2014)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> leider nicht, hab selbst ein paar schrauben mit glattem schaft besorgt, allerdings haben die schrauben am M9 einen großen senkkopf der genau in das gegenstück passt, und so einen habe ich leider noch nirgends gefunden.



Dann nimm einfach eine Schraube mit Zylinderkopf , eine U-Scheibe und gut.Die Schraube mit dem Senkkopf und dem schwarzen "Unterlegdingsbums" braucht kein Mensch. PS: schön noch ein weiteres M3 zu sehen. Mein Rahmen hängt nun an der Wand und darf sich von seinen fast 7 Jahren Dienst erholen. Ach.. und kein riss, keine Delle oder sonst was.Einzig der untere Link war kaputt.


----------



## klana_radikala (16. Dezember 2014)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Dann nimm einfach eine Schraube mit Zylinderkopf , eine U-Scheibe und gut.Die Schraube mit dem Senkkopf und dem schwarzen "Unterlegdingsbums" braucht kein Mensch. PS: schön noch ein weiteres M3 zu sehen. Mein Rahmen hängt nun an der Wand und darf sich von seinen fast 7 Jahren Dienst erholen. Ach.. und kein riss, keine Delle oder sonst was.Einzig der untere Link war kaputt.



auf die idee bin ich bisher noch garnicht gekommen.

ich könnte ja eigentlich jede x-beliebige schraube nehmen die von den maßen und der festigkeit passt und sie mit unterlegscheibe und einer sicherungsmutter montieren.


----------



## san_andreas (16. Dezember 2014)

Falls jemand Interesse hat: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/506641-intense-m6-fro-mit-cane-creek-db-coil-flow-yellow


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Dezember 2014)

mnm schrieb:


> Wenn ich einige hier höre ist mir schon klar warum eure Räder Geräusche machen oder brechen !




??? Dann kläre mich bitte mal auf


----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. Dezember 2014)

mnm schrieb:


> Die meisten die selber an ihren Fahrrädern schrauben können es halt nicht , oder warum gibt es den Beruf eines Zweiradmechanikers !?



und nen zweiradmech kanns besser?? du glaubst nicht, was ich da schon alles an pfusch gesehen hab. innenlagermontagen mit der dicken zange, steuersatz einschlagen statt pressen... planfräsen?? aaach, wofür?? sattelstütze zu dick?? egal, wofür gibts den gummimottek. geh mir weg mit den "fachleuten".  und nur am rande: spezialwerkzeug korrodierte in der ecke vor sich hin! 

entweder man KANN dran schrauben, oder nicht, das hat unterm strich verdammt wenig damit zu tun ob man so nen dummen gesellenbrief hat. ich lass zumindest an meine bikes niemand fremden, das fängt beim dummen schlauch wechseln an und hört beim gabel und dämpferservice auf.


----------



## stylehead (16. Dezember 2014)

ich weis, ich weis. kein verkaufsthread. aber hier tummeln sich ja immernoch ein paar leute, die socoms ganz toll finden. hier DIE gelegenheit, socom large mit orginal arschgeil powell precision slackers:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...m-fro-large-powell-precision-slacker-dropouts

so gut kann das dann aussehen:


----------



## Klappenkarl (17. Dezember 2014)

mnm schrieb:


> Die meisten die selber an ihren Fahrrädern schrauben können es halt nicht , oder warum gibt es den Beruf eines Zweiradmechanikers !?
> dann wird halt mal die nächst beste Schraube die in den unteren Link rein passt genommen und damit weiter gefahren , kein Wunder das die Bikes irgendwann kollabieren !



Also, man sollte schon auf die Güte der Schrauben achten, aber grade bei einem Intense muss man kein Maschinenbaustudium  vorher absolviert haben. Es ist immer wieder für mich erschreckend wie da mit "Made in USA" geworben wird. Würden die Teile m.M.n nicht so verdammt gut laufen, ich würde mir keins mehr holen.  Bestes Beispiel war der untere Link. Ecken im 90 Grad Winkel ausgefräst, dann auch noch zu Kante hin verjüngt. Das der Link da einreist, sollte eigentlich jedem der sich etwas mit Mechanik auskennt, auffallen. Mir ist es leider erst aufgefallen bei der Wartung. Ich habe dann einfach am Ersatzteil die Innenwinkel mit einem Radienfräser entfernt.. und hatte die nächsten fünf Jahre Ruhe. Am unteren Link vom M9 hat Intense übriegens von Werk aus die Radien angebracht. Ein Intense zu fahren bedeutet Leidensfähig zu sein,was Wartung und Reparatur angeht.Aber dafür die Performance.. nice.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Dezember 2014)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel war der untere Link. Ecken im 90 Grad Winkel ausgefräst, dann auch noch zu Kante hin verjüngt. Das der Link da einreist, sollte eigentlich jedem der sich etwas mit Mechanik auskennt, auffallen.



ähnliches hab ich am oberen link meines m3, genau in den radien gibt es rissbildung. wieso man dort die querstrebe nicht etwas anders ausgeführt hat versteh ich nicht. da muss man unbedingt in ein solches teil noch löcher einfräsen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Dezember 2014)

Nimm' mein M6, das ist alles ok, auch die Größe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (17. Dezember 2014)

oder mein M9 damit ich auch wieder nen grund habe mir mal wieder was neues aufzubaun


----------



## stylehead (17. Dezember 2014)

oder mein socom. das verträgt sich zufällig auch ganz wunderbar mit so einer travis:


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Dezember 2014)

hab mir das m3 gekauft wegen dem dicken monocoque, nicht weils nen intense ist...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Dezember 2014)




----------



## GEMINI-DH (26. Dezember 2014)

So gehts in die saison 2015


----------



## Downhoehl (26. Dezember 2014)

GEMINI-DH schrieb:


> So gehts in die saison 2015


Nice !


----------



## stylehead (28. Dezember 2014)

socom mal grob zusammengesteckt:





kennt jemand hübsche kettenführungen für 32t/34t?


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2014)

Straitline oder 77designz.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Dezember 2014)

Aufbau schaut gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (29. Dezember 2014)

@ stylehead; hast du den Öhlins anpassen lassen aufs Bike, oder schaust du mal wie gut der läuft?


----------



## stylehead (29. Dezember 2014)

nee, der is ausm demo und jetzt schau ich mal, ob der im socom auch taugt. nur muss ich mal schaun, wie ich den da reinbastel:

das hintere auge hat 1/2", also kein stress.
das vordere hat so um die 16mm!? da ist noch das sphärische lager ausm demo drin, das passt aber beim socom nicht. für ältere cane creek gibts noch gleitlager mit 16mm, wie ich herausgefunden habe. weiss da einer den id?


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2014)

Der Huber kann dir doch passende machen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Januar 2015)

Gestern habe ich mein Uzzi auf 2 Fach umgebaut


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. Januar 2015)

so, mal das neue jahr eingeläutet





und mal was aktuelles noch:


----------



## Rick7 (10. Februar 2015)

Servus Leute,
bin seit kurzem stolzer Carbine SL Besitzer 
Mehr Bilder wenn fertig  Freu mich aber schon tierisch auf den Aufbau, wenn denn endlich die Teile kommen 















Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dragozool (18. Februar 2015)

Hey hey liebe intense fahrer hat einer von euch zufällig nen M6 hinterbau ohne alles da? Nur den nackten hinterbau den er loswerden wollen würde? Falls ja könnte derjenige sich bitte melden ? Falls nich habe ich viele ersatzteile zu verkaufen schaut euch bitte meine angebote im bikemarkt an


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2015)

Im Markt ist doch noch ein Rahmen, schreib den an und nimm den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2015)

Ich habe noch einen kompletten Satz slickline Decals für ein M3 und das Originale Emblem vom Steuerrohr meines alten M3. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2015)

Slikgraphics ?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2015)

Genau, etwas im Namen vertan. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Dragozool (19. Februar 2015)

@ san_andreas is ja schön das es im bikemarkt nen kompletten rahmen gibt aber was nützt er mir wenn ich nur den hinterbau brauche weil alles andere vorhanden ist?


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2015)

Nach den Angeboten, die ich im Markt für meinen M6 bekommen habe (600 Euro mit Dämpfer), denke ich, dass du den Rahmen alleine sehr günstig bekommst, für ca. 400-500 Euro.
Wenn dir das natürlich zuviel ist, ist es schlecht. Andererseits bekommt man dafür auch keinen anderen guten tauglichen Rahmen.
Lieber das M6 in Stand setzen, oder ?


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2015)

Darf man fragen, was mit deinem Hinterbau passiert ist. Ich will hier keine Diskussionswelle über Risiken und Chancen in Gang setzen, aber wenn es sich lediglich um einen kurzen Riss (z.B. direkt am unteren Link), dann habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, das Teil für 20 Euro Kaffeekasse schweißen zu lassen. Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung und das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden - aber es geht und es hält in der Regel, was daran liegt, dass die Schweißnaht in der Regel deutlich stabiler ausfällt, als das Rohrmaterial.


----------



## Dragozool (19. Februar 2015)

Naja ich hab hier seitdem.mein m6 hinterbau gebrochen ist mein Iron horse sunday aurgebaut und der hinterbau ist doch nochmal satter als der vom intense obwohl viel weniger federweg vorhanden ist..aber trotzallem vermisse ich dann doch mein m6 ...ich würds gern als parkbike aufbauen zum spaß haben da es ne ganze ecke agiler war und schön verspielt ^-^ aber nen ganz neuen rahmen holen is halt blöd wenn man alles andere in top zustand noch da hat :/


----------



## Dragozool (19. Februar 2015)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was mit deinem Hinterbau passiert ist. Ich will hier keine Diskussionswelle über Risiken und Chancen in Gang setzen, aber wenn es sich lediglich um einen kurzen Riss (z.B. direkt am unteren Link), dann habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, das Teil für 20 Euro Kaffeekasse schweißen zu lassen. Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung und das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden - aber es geht und es hält in der Regel, was daran liegt, dass die Schweißnaht in der Regel deutlich stabiler ausfällt, als das Rohrmaterial.


















An dem hinterbau kann man nix mehr retten der is mir komplett weggebrochen bei nem table top wo ich dann die landung vergeigt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2015)

Okay, das sieht schon arg böse aus.

Ich hatte vor dem M3 auch ein Ironhorse Sunday. Obwohl das M6 schon ziemlich auf Racing ausgelegt ist, ist es weit verspielter, als das Ironhorse. Das ist wirklich auf Linie ausgerichtet - aus der Sicht - kann ich dich also gut verstehen.


----------



## Daddelmann (19. Februar 2015)

Das war mal meins.


----------



## Dragozool (19. Februar 2015)

Das iron horse hab ich angepasst ich fahre es mit 62.5° lw und extrem tiefem tretlager (ich dachte das m6 wär tief aber das iron horse is schon krank xD) will aber trotzdem das m6 wieder stehen haben mit ner schönen 180mm sc gabel 10 gänge faltreifen 16 kg also schönes parkbike


----------



## iRider (19. Februar 2015)

Dragozool schrieb:


> will aber trotzdem das m6 wieder stehen haben mit ner schönen 180mm sc gabel 10 gänge faltreifen 16 kg also schönes parkbike



Frag doch mal bei Intense USA an. Die haben Zeugs auf Lager und produzieren auch immer mal wieder Sachen für alte Modelle nach wenn genug Anfragen zusammenkommen. Preise sind auch fair. Und wenn der Rest gut in Schuss ist lohnt es sich auch. Am Besten direkt Sam anmailen ([email protected]).


----------



## Dragozool (19. Februar 2015)

Naja was bedeutet denn faire Preise?  Ich habe nicht vor 600€ für nen hinterbau auszugeben....was er definitiv kosten wird...soviel ist der ganze rahmen ja nicht mal mehr wert


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Februar 2015)

wie schaut bei sowas denn die kompatibilität von m3 und m6 aus?


----------



## Dragozool (19. Februar 2015)

Das m3 hat soweit ich weiss den selben hinterbau wie das m6..berichtigt mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## iRider (20. Februar 2015)

Dragozool schrieb:


> Naja was bedeutet denn faire Preise?  Ich habe nicht vor 600€ für nen hinterbau auszugeben....was er definitiv kosten wird...soviel ist der ganze rahmen ja nicht mal mehr wert


Frag ihn halt. Manchmal haben sie gebrauchte Ersatzteile rumliegen...gebrochener Rahmen, noch benutzbarer Hinterbau. Ne E-mail kostet nix, oder?
Hatte gerade einen ähnlichen Fall und Sam hat mir super geholfen!


----------



## Custom Waidler (6. März 2015)

so das ist jetzt der Endzustand für diesen winter..................aber der nächste kommt ja wieder für die nächsten Veränderungen 



 


Rahmen: Intense UZZI 2013 Candy Blue
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Air 170mm
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Expert Air
Dämpferschrauben: Titan (Easyselox)
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR Carbon
Bremsscheiben:Formula 2 Teilig 180mm
Lenker: Spank Spike 800mm Race Rot (gekürzt auf 760mm )
Vorbau: Reverse XC 60mm mit Titanschrauben
Spacer: Mortop Rot
Griffe: Sram 
Schalthebel: Sram X9 2X10
Kurbel: Truvativ/Sram X9 (36/22)
Bashguard: Race Face
Kettenführung: Bionicon c.guide 2.0
Kassettte: Sram PG 1070 (11-32)
Umwerfer: Sram X9 Direct Mount
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Pedale: Ritchey Comp V4 
Laufräder: Sun Ringle MTX 29 Weiss mit Stan`s 3.30 HD Naben
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.4 Trail und Pacestar
Sattelstütze: Aerozine Xp 1.0
Sattelklemme: Intense
Sattel: Velo Pro

Ca.14,4kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappenkarl (6. März 2015)

Seeehhhhrrrr   netter Hobel, gefällt mir!


----------



## FreerideDD (15. März 2015)

Fertig soweit, Felgendecals kommen die Woche noch. 

15,9 kg mit Schlauch vorne drin (Reifen war noch da, hat aber ein kleines Loch) und Slappertape auf Kettenstreben und unterrohr.

Jetzt noch eine Frage, hab einige Bilder gesehen von gebrochenen 951 am ober und unterrohr. Ich habe den lenkwinkel von 64° auf 62,5° abgeändert. Kann ich das ohne bedenken fahren ?


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. März 2015)

Wow.. I like it!  Was die gebrochenne Rahmen angeht ,so waren diese soweit ich weiss aus der alten, sprich ersten Serie der 951.
Intense hat diese ausgetauscht nach Prüfung der selben. Du hast einem Rahmen aus der aktuellen, bzw letzten Serie mit 26". Da gab es keine Probleme mehr. Dennoch finde ich den LW schon krass!  Viel Spaß mit der Kiste.


----------



## FreerideDD (15. März 2015)

ok vielen Dank  das beruhigt mich ein bisschen 

woran siehst du das es ein neuerer ist ? (der Hinterbau kam nachträglich rein)


----------



## Klappenkarl (15. März 2015)

Hmm.... ich hatte nun nur auf den Hinterbau geachtet. aus welchem Bj. ist denn dein Rahmen? Hier gibt es ein Thema dazu, scheint nur bis 2010 zu gehen mit dem "Problem".
http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/broken-951-a-586614.html


----------



## san_andreas (16. März 2015)

Wiederaufbau in schlechter Handy-Qualität:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (16. März 2015)

findeste die dorado für den winter nicht zu schade?? kann dir ja ne travis im tausch geben ...


----------



## Daddelmann (17. März 2015)

Winter ist vorbei! Die Trails schreien nach Bikes!


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2015)

Falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemand kennt, der ein schönes Bike braucht...ich gebe mein Intense M6 voraussichtlich ab:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...arge-top-aufbau-mit-dorado-bos-x-0-code-saint


----------



## maverick3 (25. März 2015)

Grüße aus Barcelona (Spanien).


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. März 2015)

So wieder ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert 
WTB High Tail Sattel
Dämpfer und Felgen gecleant


----------



## maverick3 (4. April 2015)

Neues Spielzeug.
Schwarz Bos, einwandfrei!
In diesem Forum erworben ..
Jetzt kann ich Macht erklimmen

Grüße


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. April 2015)

Heute Thomson Elite X4 50mm Vorbau 
und
Spank Oozy 740mm Limited Edition Lenker
montiert


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. April 2015)

und noch eins


----------



## mistercamo74 (4. April 2015)

@maverick3 Sehr geiles Bike ! Die schwarze BOS sieht wirklich besser aus.


----------



## Teaser (11. April 2015)

Uzzi am Samerberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jester (11. April 2015)

Sauber


----------



## iRider (12. April 2015)

Teaser schrieb:


> Uzzi am Samerberg



Artgerechte Haltung! 
Wie geht denn der Inline im Uzzi?


----------



## Teaser (12. April 2015)

Hey,@iRider 
bin kein Vielfahrer und auch kein Setup-Checker. Hab nur grundlegende Einstellungen vorgenommen (laut CC-Homepage gehen die Nomad-Werte), bin aber durchaus zufrieden. Hatte vorher einen Roco Air drinnen, der Wechsel  hat viel gebracht. Federweg wird gut ausgenutzt und fühlt sich nach sehr viel an. Pedalieren geht dank des climb switch auch gut, das Uzzi wird ja auch zum normalen Radeln genutzt. Mir fehlt allerdings nochmal so ne schöne Wurzelpiste, um das Fahrwerk weiter auszutesten. Samerberg ist ja großteils fluffig zu fahren, wenn es nicht so matschig ist...


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. April 2015)

Uzzi beim ausruhen nach einer 23% Steigung


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2015)

Schaut sehr kurz aus.


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. April 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Schaut sehr kurz aus.




Was meinst du damit?


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2015)

Für die Höhe des Sattels ist das Oberrohr sehr kurz, meine ich.
Wie groß bist du denn ?


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. April 2015)

175cm
Schrittlänge 84cm

Da müsste der M Rahmen eigentlich passen


----------



## stylehead (1. Mai 2015)

winkelsteuersatz wäre nett gewesen, geht sich aber leider nicht aus. gabel wurde fürs demo gekauft und der schaft ist für winkelspaß im socom leider zu kurz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Mai 2015)

Offset Bushings ?


----------



## stylehead (1. Mai 2015)

sind unterwegs. nur so wahnsinnig viel machen die dinger ja nicht aus, oder?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Mai 2015)

8-9mm ungefähr. Bissl mehr als 0,5 Grad, schätze ich.


----------



## xtccc (1. Mai 2015)

burgtec-offset-bushings hatte ich auch im socom ... + works components winkel-steuersatz (1,5°)...hat's ungefähr 2° flacher gemacht


----------



## Deleted 132705 (4. Mai 2015)

wie schauts denn bei VPP rahmen überhaupt aus mit offsetbuchsen? die verändern ja an sich die "dämpferlänge"... also der rahmen wäre bei korrektem SAG an einem ganz anderen punkt seiner einfeder"kurve"...


----------



## klana_radikala (5. Mai 2015)

Intressanter Gedanke. Da müsste man dann ja theoretisch mit weniger SAG fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (5. Mai 2015)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> Intressanter Gedanke. Da müsste man dann ja theoretisch mit weniger SAG fahren.


Was dann beim dynamischen Negativfederweg keinen Unterschied mehr macht. Also kann man die Buchsen auch lassen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Mai 2015)

wäre dann in meinen augen nur, um ein strafferes fahrwerk zu kriegen sowie um im stand ein flacheres bike zu haben.


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Mai 2015)

Hab da mal eine frage und zwar mit wieviel Nm zieht ihr die G3 Ausfallenden an?


----------



## Klappenkarl (7. Mai 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine frage und zwar mit wieviel Nm zieht ihr die G3 Ausfallenden an?


 Bei Alu Kettenblattschrauben 8-10 Nm . Sind sie aus Stahl kannst ruhig bis 14 Nm draufgeben. Achtung: Erfahrungswerte!


----------



## san_andreas (7. Mai 2015)

Geht auch mit dem Hand-Drehmo !


----------



## abakus66 (8. Mai 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Uzzi beim ausruhen nach einer 23% Steigung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378363





Custom Waidler schrieb:


> 175cm
> Schrittlänge 84cm
> 
> Da müsste der M Rahmen eigentlich passen


Hmmm, ich bin 172 bei 80cm Schrittlänge. Das sieht dann so aus:



Fährst Du mit Plateauschuhen???


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. Mai 2015)

Klappenkarl schrieb:


> Bei Alu Kettenblattschrauben 8-10 Nm . Sind sie aus Stahl kannst ruhig bis 14 Nm draufgeben. Achtung: Erfahrungswerte!




Hab sie mal mit 13 Nm angezogen,das knacken ist dadurch wieder weniger geworden aber noch nicht komplett Weg.


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. Mai 2015)

abakus66 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich bin 172 bei 80cm Schrittlänge. Das sieht dann so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 384688
> Fährst Du mit Plateauschuhen???


 


Fahre mit Cleats weil ich eine feste Verbindung mit dem Bike brauche


----------



## cytrax (10. Mai 2015)

ACHTUNG! Intense M9 in Pfronten/Allgäu gestern gestohlen!!!
Partliste:

Manitou dorado pro gabel
Bos stoy rare dämper
Saint bremsen
Saint Schaltwerk
Saint kurbel
Zee trigger
Ztr flow ex felgen auf e.thirteen carbon naben
Xt scheiben
7x kassette
Hope pedale
Enve lenker
Hope vorbau
Goldene titan dämpferbolzen
Odi vans griffe mit needful- bikes gravur
Name is aufm rahmen
Selbst gemachter mud fender
Die decals sieht man auch
Schwalbe reifen








Bitte Augen offen halten! Sind für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2015)

FUCK !

Das wiederzukriegen, ist wohl utopisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (13. Mai 2015)

Mit den Teilen nicht aufzufallen allerdings auch, vl habt ihr ja Glück! Ich würds euch wünschen!


----------



## san_andreas (13. Mai 2015)

So was fährt dann jemand stolz im Ostblock rum.


----------



## Matte (17. Mai 2015)

Crossposting olé! Gabelservice und neuer Lenker für 2015:

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1830676]
	
[/URL]


----------



## san_andreas (17. Mai 2015)

Schönes Rad !


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2015)

ich hab mal so ne kleine rundfrage an die, die mal nen m3 hatten bzw haben. welche dämpfer fahrt ihr darin? ich hab aktuell einen evolver isx6 spv drin, allerdings bin ich nicht so ganz zufrieden da mir der ganze hinterbau zu "fluffig" ist... sprich es fühlt sich an wie ne gummikuh. nun hab ich im hinterkopf, das die kiste ja ursprünglich auf einen stahlfederdämpfer hin konstruiert wurde. ich meine den swinger 6way... macht der tausch auf stahlfeder sinn?

ich weiss das der vorbesitzer wohl zwischenzeitlich dhx sowie nen elka drin hatte... beides laut seiner aussage mit zu wenig endprogression. mein gedanke war nun auf einen swinger 6way / x6 bzw einen revox zu wechseln. lohnen die gut 500-600g mehrgewicht oder kann ich da eher weniger performancegewinn erwarten? oder macht es eher sinn, den dämpfer auf den rahmen anzupassen und somit den evolver weiter zu nutzen?


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2015)

Sprich mal mit Jeronimo, der kennt Manitou wie kein anderer (JL-Supension).


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2015)

hatte mit ihm schon kurzzeitig kontakt, aber er meinte, der müsste in dem fall umgeshimt werden...


----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2015)

Dann mach das.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. Mai 2015)

aus erfahrung: lohnt das? da ja, wie vorher erwähnt der rahmen ja für nen stahlfederdämpfer entwickelt wurde... bevor ich nun unsummen fürs tuning latze und das am ende nix wahres is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. Mai 2015)

Da der Jerome fürs Manitou WC Team schraubt und damit auch für Intense, sollte das passen.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2015)

abakus66 schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich bin 172 bei 80cm Schrittlänge. Das sieht dann so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 384688
> Fährst Du mit Plateauschuhen???


Schönes Uzzi. Auf Deinem Foto sieht man gut, das das Schaltwerk zu hoch hängt. Der Ausleger müsste eigentlich nach unten zeigen, nicht nach oben. Ich habe das gleiche Problem an meinem Uzzi. Der Umschlingungswinkel der Kette war so zu klein, und auf einigen Ritzeln sprang die Kette. Ich habe die Anschläge am Ausleger fast komplett weggefeilt, es ist besser, aber noch nicht perfekt.


----------



## Jester (19. Mai 2015)

Du solltest einen Manitou-Dämpfer ohne SPV im M3 fahren.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Mai 2015)

Jester schrieb:


> Du solltest einen Manitou-Dämpfer ohne SPV im M3 fahren.



und ich hab genau das gegenteil gelesen, das der aufs SPV ausgelegt wäre... was stimmtn nu?


----------



## klana_radikala (19. Mai 2015)

Mein M9 ist auch wieder einsatzbereit.
Durfte auch schon im Volvo mit fahren, mit 250 Sachen Richtung Bischofsmais.


----------



## abakus66 (19. Mai 2015)

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abakus66 (19. Mai 2015)

*


----------



## abakus66 (19. Mai 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönes Uzzi. Auf Deinem Foto sieht man gut, das das Schaltwerk zu hoch hängt. Der Ausleger müsste eigentlich nach unten zeigen, nicht nach oben. Ich habe das gleiche Problem an meinem Uzzi. Der Umschlingungswinkel der Kette war so zu klein, und auf einigen Ritzeln sprang die Kette. Ich habe die Anschläge am Ausleger fast komplett weggefeilt, es ist besser, aber noch nicht perfekt.


Ja, danke! Habe das Rahmen/Gabel/Laufrad-Set von Felix (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/zx10rr.188061/) übernommen.
Mit dem Schaltwerk, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Habe auf deinen Tipp hin mal meine Flex rausgeholt und das G3 Ausfallende "etwas" bearbeitet. Schaut schon etwas besser aus. Konnte das  ganze aber noch nicht testen, funktioniert auf dem Montageständer aber 1a. Evtl. wird der RAD Cage (http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/rad-cage) mal ausprobiert.
So schaut's jetzt aus (3. Versuch die Bilder hochzuladen ):


----------



## Jester (19. Mai 2015)

Wozu soll denn bitte ein SPV-Dämpfer in einem VPP Downhill-Rahmen gut sein? Brauchst du ne Plattform auf der Flaniermeile oder wie?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Mai 2015)

zum entwicklungszeitpunkt des M3 gabs von manitou soweit ich weiss nur den spv kram...


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2015)

Den gabs doch auch mit Fox RC2 oder ?
Ist ja auch egal. Lass dir einen Dämpfer passend abstimmen und die Hütte läuft.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. Mai 2015)

ich mein fox kam erst mit dem m6 dazu... werd mich aber mal mit jerome da kurzschliessen, evtl ja doch umrüsten auf intrinsic und passenden shimstack...

danke nochmal, sorry fürs derbe offtopic


----------



## klana_radikala (20. Mai 2015)

M6 wurde was ich weiß mit einem Revox ausgeliefert. Hats den DHX5.0 überhaupt in 267mm gegeben?


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2015)

Das M3 hat doch 241mm.


----------



## klana_radikala (20. Mai 2015)

Drum hab ich beim M6 geschrieben weil Loki geschrieben hat das Fox erst beim M6 dazu kam


----------



## san_andreas (20. Mai 2015)

Ahso !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. Mai 2015)

M6 mit CCDB afaik - so kam damals zumindest meins.. Hab auch im Hinterkopf, dass Fox erst später mit 267mm dazukam.
M3 kam mit Fox bei mir - wurde dann gepusht und lief erste Sahne.
Link for those who do care...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Mai 2015)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Link for those who do care...



i care... nice ones!


----------



## stylehead (22. Mai 2015)

nochmal mit etwas hübscheren bildchen:


----------



## ragetty (25. Mai 2015)

die erste ausfahrt mit neuem bike fand am WoE statt - hier auf 2050m:





und bevor jemand 'was sagt: der spezi ground control reifen hinten war schon da und wird runtergefahren. der kenda nevegal vorne hat sich überraschenderweise bewährt. evtl. kommt ein passender dämpfer rein (zur marzocchi vorne).

WHOA - hab gerade den preis gesehen *shock*


----------



## Teaser (25. Mai 2015)

@ragetty 
Nehme Dein schönes Gefährt nochmal zum Anlaß, meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe zu zeigen, diesmal relativ sauber. Wann der Marzocchidämpfer kommt, steht wohl in irgendwelchen italienischen Sternen.







Gewicht bei 13,3 kg


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. Mai 2015)

Teaser schrieb:


> @ragetty
> Nehme Dein schönes Gefährt nochmal zum Anlaß, meine aktuelle Ausbaustufe zu zeigen, diesmal relativ sauber. Wann der Marzocchidämpfer kommt, steht wohl in irgendwelchen italienischen Sternen.
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ja ein leichtgewicht  
Hast du mal eine Teileliste?


----------



## Jester (25. Mai 2015)

Das SPV wird halt vom Tuner ausgebaut und das Stack angepasst. Ich kann dir einfach nur die ISX Version des Swinger 6-Way empfehlen im M3. Einziges Manko: Der Ölkreislauf muss luftfrei sein.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Mai 2015)

Jester schrieb:


> Das SPV wird halt vom Tuner ausgebaut und das Stack angepasst. Ich kann dir einfach nur die ISX Version des Swinger 6-Way empfehlen im M3. Einziges Manko: Der Ölkreislauf muss luftfrei sein.



das der ölkreislauf luftfrei sein muss ist denke ich mal normal... sonst haste schaumbildung und da is nix mehr mit dämpfung.
du meinst den vorgänger vom evolver?


----------



## ragetty (25. Mai 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein leichtgewicht
> Hast du mal eine Teileliste?



sieht aus nach reifen in 2,25", carbonfelgen, und gabel/variostütze/antrieb ohne firlefanz - wird wohl passen - und schön ist das rad auch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (25. Mai 2015)

@ragetty 
So sieht es aus. Freut mich, dass es gefällt.

@Custom Waidler 
im Detail:
Tune King und Kong mit Light-Bicycle-Carbonfelgen
Race Face Next SL-Kurbel mit HT-Pedalen
Reverse-Carbon750 Lenker mit Tune-Vorbau
Carbonsattel Flite (der Hintern schreit Kakao)
Tubeless, 1x10 DIY, Luftfahrwerk


----------



## Pleitegeier (26. Mai 2015)

@Teaser: schöner Aufbau. Auf den ersten Blick viel Ähnlichkeit zu meinem, dennoch über 3kg leichter 

Sehe ich es richtig, dass Du ne Kassette mit 40/42Z Ritzel und nem Saint Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig fährst? Falls ja, wie gut funktioniert es und wieviel Zähne hat dein Kettenblatt?


----------



## Teaser (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo @Pleitegeier 
Danke für die Blumen. Das Gewicht ist sicher durch konsequentes Abwägen erreicht worden, ich hoffe, dass mich die Teile nicht im Stich lassen. Zu deiner Frage:
Ich habe vorne ein 30er Blatt drauf, hinten ist ne XTR-Kassette mit OneUp-Ritzel mit 42 Zähnen. Generell finde ich die Kettenlinie etwas problematisch, schön gerade ist die Kette leider nur auf den äußeren 4 Ritzeln, würde ich behaupten. Die Kurbel mit Direcht mount ließ sich auch nicht spacern, um die Kettenlinie zu verbessern, da dann ab und zu der rechte Kurbelarm an den etwas flexenden Hinterbau stieß. Im Bergaufstrampelgang läuft die Kette also sehr schräg, aber sie tut es mit leichtem Rasseln. Der Platz zum Käfig ist minimal ( vllt mal die Lösung vom Bommelmaster versuchen). Problematischer finde ich es auf dem kleinsten Ritzel. Die Umschlingung ist nicht maximal, da zum Erreichen der nötigen Kettenspannung die B-tension-Schraube weit reingedreht ist. Daher springt die Kette ab und zu.Kann aber auch an der alten Kette liegen.
Grooze


----------



## Pleitegeier (26. Mai 2015)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort, @Teaser.


Ich muss eigentlich nur was machen, weil bei mir der Verschleiss vom 11-Ritzel viel zu hoch. Meine Gedanken gingen deshalb in Richtung 34er-Kettenblatt (aktuell 32) und das 36er Ritzel gegen 42 zu tauschen, was mit meinem Schaltwerk wahrscheinlich nicht hinhaut (ich dachte bei Dir wäre es auch das Saint).

Das Saint mit OneUp Rad Cage wäre noch ne Option bzw überlege ich da schon länger. Es wäre Prutschen angesagt (Saint Schaltwerk+XT Kettenleitblech+Rad Cage) und da ich nicht sicherstellen kann, dass es sauber funktioniert, scheue ich mich auch da etwas. 
Alternativ steht XT 11-fach noch in den Startlöchern, auch ne bezahlbare Alternative.

Naja, eilt ja nicht, ich habe noch ein paar Ersatzritzel liegen


----------



## ragetty (26. Mai 2015)

@Teaser - mir fällt auf, dass eine 350 von einem commencal sehr gut zu deinem bike passen wurde - oder selber decals drucken lassen.


----------



## Teaser (26. Mai 2015)

@Pleitegeier 
Über den Rad Cage habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Aber vielleicht besorge ich mir doch mal ein neues 11er Ritzel plus Kette.

@ragetty 
Da hast Du Recht, die Bikes aus Andorra haben von Werk aus ganz nette Decals. Das Problem ist bloß immer der exakte Farbton. Die Lenkerklemmringe von Sixpack passen zum Flo Yellow von Intense wie der Faust auf´s Gretchen. Die Maguras schrammen etwas vorbei, in der Abenddämmerung, wenn der Rahmen nicht mehr so grell scheint, passt es wieder  Könnte mir also vorstellen , dass eine weitere Nuance zuviel wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pleitegeier (27. Mai 2015)

Teaser schrieb:


> @Pleitegeier
> Über den Rad Cage habe ich auch schon nachgedacht.


Ich habe nochmal genauer geguckt. Mittlerweile gibt es was neues, den RADr Cage, der wäre perfekt für mich. Hab mir außerdem noch Ritzel und Kettenblatt zusammengeklickt und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass es zu teuer ist . ~180€ kostet der Umbau, für ein paar € mehr bekommt man das neue XT-Schaltwerk, 11-fach Kassette und Kettenblatt (->aufeinander abgestimmt und angeblich super funktionierend). Ich warte die Preisentwicklung nach XT-Release erstmal ab.



> Könnte mir also vorstellen , dass eine weitere Nuance zuviel wäre.


Oh ja, das wäre es dann. Ist alles immer Geschmacksache, aber zuviel farbliche Abstimmung sieht mMn schon wieder zu sehr nach Bike von der Stange aus.


----------



## Jester (28. Mai 2015)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das der ölkreislauf luftfrei sein muss ist denke ich mal normal... sonst haste schaumbildung und da is nix mehr mit dämpfung.
> du meinst den vorgänger vom evolver?



Wenn die neuen Manitoudämpfer eine Entlüftungsmöglichkeit am Trennkolben haben, ist es einfach . Ja das ist das Vorgängermodell. 
Hatte den im M3 und ärger mich nun im m9 mit einem RC4 herum .


----------



## zx10rr (3. Juni 2015)

abakus66 schrieb:


> Ja, danke! Habe das Rahmen/Gabel/Laufrad-Set von Felix (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/zx10rr.188061/) übernommen.
> Mit dem Schaltwerk, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Habe auf deinen Tipp hin mal meine Flex rausgeholt und das G3 Ausfallende "etwas" bearbeitet. Schaut schon etwas besser aus. Konnte das  ganze aber noch nicht testen, funktioniert auf dem Montageständer aber 1a. Evtl. wird der RAD Cage (http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products/products/rad-cage) mal ausprobiert.
> So schaut's jetzt aus (3. Versuch die Bilder hochzuladen ):
> Anhang anzeigen 387926 Anhang anzeigen 387927 Anhang anzeigen 387930



Hallo Mario, freut mich das das Uzzi wieder aufgebaut ist! Deinen Anhang hat es leider nicht mit hochgeladen. Wir fahren morgen am Donnerstag eine Trailtour durch den Schweinfurter Wald, wenn du mit magst. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder am Viva Barista!

Mein neuer Aufbau ist auch fahrbereit aber noch nicht fertig. Der Eloxierer bekommt nochmal was zu tun und passende Decals muss ich auch noch anfertigen lassen


----------



## abakus66 (3. Juni 2015)

So, Bilder sind wieder zu sehen.
Ja, das UZZI passt mir ganz gut, der Hinterbau mit dem X-Fusion Vector HLR funktioniert exzellent, mit der FOX Talas bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden.
Neue Schaltung (2x10 XT) funktioniert super, allerdings hatte ich Probleme die Kettenlinie ordentlich hin zu bekommen. Nachdem ich den Innenlager-Spacer auf die linke Seite statt rechts montiert habe, passt es besser. Hatte das auch wer?

Ist deins das Tracer 275?


----------



## Downhoehl (13. Juni 2015)

Mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild, wenn auch nur von Handy


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. August 2015)

Da ich in letzter Zeit irgendwie mehr auf dem Trailbike unterwegs war, war es hier meinerseits etwas ruhig.
Jetzt ist die "dicke" Kiste aber auch wieder frisch:


----------



## Rick7 (5. August 2015)

^







Leider nicht die Beste Quali. Aber das bike kann dafür um so mehr


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. August 2015)

Gestern wieder auf Tour gewesen


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. August 2015)

Hier mit neuer Kind Shock Sattelstütze


----------



## Nimron (10. August 2015)

Hallo Rick7

Ein Carbine SL sieht man echt selten! Hier mal meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (11. August 2015)

Hehe stimmt  hatte dich ja vor dem Kauf mal angeschrieben, weiß nicht ob dus noch weißt. 
Ich habs etwas mehr auf Vortrieb getrimmt  Fahre es mit 130er Gabel und 120 mm hinten. Geht für unsere Gegend richtig gut, genau das
was ich wollte.


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. August 2015)

So heute eine grosse Tour zum Brotjacklriegel gemacht .
78 Km und 2200 Hm...........das hat mir gereicht bei der Hitze ;-)


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. September 2015)

So heute mal ein wenig sauber gemacht


----------



## riotrandy (9. September 2015)

Sieht besser aus ohne Aufkleber  Ich muss auch mal wieder ein Foto machen, hab ein bisschen was umgebaut


----------



## edwardje (16. September 2015)

Wollte schon immer ein intense, jetzt ist es soweit!! Einfach geil und selten gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. September 2015)

ist der einfach nur raw oder hat der nochn klarlack drüber??


----------



## edwardje (17. September 2015)

Nur raw und mehr nicht, genau sowie ein gutes stück Fleisch.


----------



## Custom Waidler (17. September 2015)

Ich will ja jetzt nicht blöd daher reden aber unbehandeltes Alu korridiert auch mit der Zeit. Ich persönlich würde schon eine Klarlackschicht drüber ziehen.
zur Optik kann ich nur eins sagen "sehr geil"


----------



## edwardje (17. September 2015)

Es gibt hier doch mehrere die ohne Klarlack gut zurecht kommen. Ich werde es erst mal anschauen, laut internet hilft es wenn man ab und zu autopolitur verwendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (17. September 2015)

Erste ausfahrt heute, das Ding geht sowas von super!


----------



## zx10rr (18. September 2015)

Tagestour am Monte Baldo & Altissimo am Lago di Garda


----------



## edwardje (19. September 2015)

Geiles bike und coole hope brakes. Ist es auch ein raw?


----------



## zx10rr (19. September 2015)

edwardje schrieb:


> Geiles bike und coole hope brakes. Ist es auch ein raw?


Danke! Ja, total raw, wie meine letzten 2 Bikes. 2mal im Jahr Politur und es glänzt wie neu.


----------



## Custom Waidler (30. September 2015)




----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2015)

Jetzt wird's langsam geil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Jetzt wird's langsam geil !



Das Schwarz macht sich einfach am besten


----------



## Custom Waidler (7. Oktober 2015)




----------



## AlexMC (27. November 2015)

Jetzt mit Zee auf SM-RT 66 Bremsscheiben, Baron 2.5 vorne, Prologo Nago Sattel und Griffen mit weißen Ringen


----------



## Custom Waidler (29. November 2015)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (4. Dezember 2015)

Auch mal was von mir (auch wenn nicht in freier Wildbahn)


----------



## AlexMC (5. Dezember 2015)

Und heute auch mal ausgeführt


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. Dezember 2015)

War meinem Tracer VP heute auch in freier Wildbahn unterwegs - Artgerecht halt ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (6. Dezember 2015)

Mit neuen tubeless laufrädern - crossmax st
















Das bike war ein immens guter kauf  fürs trail ballern einfach geil.


----------



## steiltyp (6. Dezember 2015)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Und heute auch mal ausgeführt



Hi, wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem RockGuardz - hast du Folie drunter oder die Kanten nochmal bearbeitet und wie gut passt er?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Dezember 2015)

steiltyp schrieb:


> hast du Folie drunter oder die Kanten nochmal bearbeitet und wie gut passt er?



Warum sollte er ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (6. Dezember 2015)

Er passt recht gut, hat aber nach vorne einen kleinen Spalt, daher habe ich Folie drunter, damit dazwischen keine Sandkörner oder so arbeiten. 
Eigentlich egal, inzwischen hat der Rahmen eh' eine kleine Delle und ein paar Kampfspuren vom artgerechten Einsatz 
Kanten mußte ich keine nacharbeiten.


----------



## steiltyp (7. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum sollte er ?



Viele schreiben, dass Folie drunter muss, wegen eindringendem Dreck oder bei eloxierten Rahmen Kontaktkorrosion ... Kanten nacharbeiten war manchmal nötig, weil der Schutz in diesen Fällen an der Unterseite wohl recht grob und scharfkantig war ...

Danke für deine Erfahrungen @AlexMC


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (8. Dezember 2015)

Mensch Leutz, das Räder die im Dreck und im Gelände eingesetzt werden, da bleiben Kratzer usw nicht aus... 
Wozu dann geld für irgendwelche Folien rausschmeissen? 

Meine waren noch vom Vorbesitzer drauf, aber ich würde kein Geld für sowas ausgeben.

Aber die VP-Technologie liebe ich auch von Intense/Santa Cruz.


----------



## zx10rr (22. Dezember 2015)

Bin hoch zufrieden mit meinem Tracer 275. Es ist noch ein breiterer LRS mit neuen Maxxis DD Reifen, ein schwarzer Carbonlenker und ein Umbau des Fahrwerks (Kartusche/Titanfeder) geplant. 

Dannach bin ich pleite und muss verkaufen  

Aktueller Stand:


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. Dezember 2015)

Nettes Gerät, auch wenn mir persönlich etwas zu bunt.


Weiter so!


----------



## iRider (22. Dezember 2015)

'Murica, F*** Yeah!!! Ami-Patrioten-Bike!


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. Dezember 2015)

@zx10rr 

Schönes Tracer 
Hast du das Loch für die Remote der Sattelstütze selber gebohrt?


----------



## zx10rr (23. Dezember 2015)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> @zx10rr
> 
> Schönes Tracer
> Hast du das Loch für die Remote der Sattelstütze selber gebohrt?



Das ist Standard beim Tracer275. Und kann man wiegesagt "nachrüsten" beim Uzzi. Dazu noch eine Gummitülle von Conrad/Automobilzubehör kaufen damit nix klappert und Wasser außen bleibt.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (29. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir jetzt auch ne RS Reverb Stealth gegönnt, werde das Loch bei meinem Tracer VP wohl "nachrüsten" müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Dezember 2015)

...auf anraten einiger kaufinteressenten entlackt, neu gelagert und fürs erste wieder zusammengesteckt. ist weiterhin zu haben, mir einfach zu viel...


----------



## san_andreas (29. Dezember 2015)

Medium, oder ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. Dezember 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Medium, oder ?



nach rücksprache mit intense ist es ein 07er medium... wollt ja eigentlich ein large.
mittlerweile hat die kutsche mir aber deutlich zuviel federweg, suche eher nen enduro/trailbike/slopestyler für die hometrails.


----------



## riotrandy (30. Dezember 2015)

Hast du das selbst entlackt?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (30. Dezember 2015)

Den rahmen kann man doch für ein paar € chemisch entlackedn lassen...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja hab ich selber gemacht, rate ich aber echt von ab. War ne Riesen sauerei und mist maloche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde mein carbine sl mit den crossmax momentan n bischen zu unruhig. Hat jemand von euch mal die lackierung von solchen entfernt? Man hört immer wieder von aceton. Das eloxal sollte natürlich nicht angegriffen werden. Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar. Gruß Rick 

Ps: oder Gabel Aufkleber abknibbeln, wäre einfacher ^^


----------



## singletrailer67 (17. Januar 2016)

Hier mein frisch aufgebautes...:


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Januar 2016)

Fein fein... :-D


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Januar 2016)

solang die kutsche nich weg geht, kann ich se auch bewegen...


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. Februar 2016)

So heute mal Crank Boots verbaut,aber bin am überlegen komplett Neon gelbe Griffe zu verbauen..............was meint ihr?


----------



## ragetty (4. Februar 2016)

nee, lass das ... sind eh' schnell dreckig und nicht mehr so grell ...


----------



## edwardje (10. Februar 2016)

Jetzt brauchst noch MT7 von magura in racingline!


----------



## Custom Waidler (10. Februar 2016)




----------



## edwardje (11. Februar 2016)

Waaaahnsinn!! Ich bin überrascht!
Ist das übrigens ein Slopestyle 2?


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. Februar 2016)

edwardje schrieb:


> Waaaahnsinn!! Ich bin überrascht!
> Ist das übrigens ein Slopestyle 2?




nö ist das Uzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Februar 2016)

so wie das hier aussieht muss ich den Thread am leben halten


----------



## san_andreas (16. Februar 2016)

Viel geiler !
Die Bananen sind gelb, das reicht.


----------



## Custom Waidler (20. Februar 2016)

habe das Uzzi mal gewogen und siehe da die Waage ist unter 14kg stehen geblieben  13,87kg
Mal schauen ob ich jetzt mal auf 1x10 umrüste,weil ich bedenken habe ob mir die Gänge ausgehen ..........aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Custom Waidler (27. Februar 2016)

So neuer Sattel (ca.97g) ist montiert und ein paar Titanschrauben sind auch dazugekommen.


----------



## AlexMC (12. März 2016)

Meins mal wieder 





Und in Aktion:


----------



## DanielHD17 (12. März 2016)

Intense M16c red edition (by bikefactory)


----------



## DanielHD17 (12. März 2016)

by bikefactory


----------



## Custom Waidler (20. März 2016)

so jetzt fertig für die Saison 2016


----------



## Bitzer71 (1. April 2016)

Mal wieder meins . . . dieses mal im finalen 1x-trim, neuem Sattel und mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (4. April 2016)

Unterwegs mit dem Carbine...1x zum ausruhen und 1x wo es sich so richtig wohlfühlt...


----------



## norman_gsus (6. April 2016)

Hier mal mein Dhler für 2016


----------



## Nimron (6. April 2016)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. April 2016)

So... mein Intense Tracer VP hat sich für die Saison 2016 gewappnet: weg vom Glamour & Gold, hin zu *Black is beauty *

*2015











*




*2016*

*
















*


----------



## Custom Waidler (12. Mai 2016)




----------



## bachmayeah (12. Mai 2016)

interessante Farbakzente  das Gummi an Gabel/Dämpfer in Farbe wäre spassig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (13. Mai 2016)

Jetzt noch Kettenblattschrauben in dem gleichen Neon-Gelb. Das wär geil.


----------



## Custom Waidler (13. Mai 2016)

vielleicht die Pedale in Neon Gelb wenn ich neue brauch,aber mehr nicht sollte ja dezent bleiben.


----------



## q_FTS_p (15. Mai 2016)

Pedale wären glaub ich schon zu viel. Aber im Tretlager-Bereich fehlt es noch ein bisschen.


----------



## numinisflo (15. Mai 2016)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 492580


Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. Mai 2016)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil!




Dankeschön 

Das Neon Gelb wurde aber schon wieder entfernt,weil es mir auf Dauer zu grell war.
Jetzt ist momentan wieder alles BLACK  ........vielleicht kommen ein paar Silber Polierte Teile dazu ( zB. Klemmringe Griffe und Sattelklemme) ,aber mal schauen was am besten passt zum Worksblue!
Ich muss wieder San Andreas recht geben das zum Intense Blau keine Farbe richtig passt wie Schwarz und vielleicht Silber


----------



## °Fahreinheit (18. Mai 2016)

Nachdem Nicolai angeboten hat, meinen Slopestyle-Rahmen zu schweißen, habe ich nun festgestellt, dass der obere Umlenkhebel erneut gebrochen ist. Nachdem ich eigentlich schon jedes Anbauteil ausgetauscht hatte, fängt damit nun die zweite Runde an. Das ist leider nicht mehr wirtschaftlich. Ich befürchte, der Rahmen geht in den Ruhestand.


----------



## Rick7 (18. Mai 2016)

und was hat das mit Intense zu tun?  Oder check ich jetzt irgendwas nicht


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. Mai 2016)

Rick7 schrieb:


> und was hat das mit Intense zu tun?  Oder check ich jetzt irgendwas nicht



Das Slopestyle ist ein Intense Bike  ;-)


----------



## Rick7 (18. Mai 2016)

Ah ok, hab nur Nicolai gelesen und nicht weiter nachgedacht. Danke für die Klärung.
Rahmen ist mir auch unbekannt.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (19. Mai 2016)

Achso, ja,... meinte natürlich den Intense Slopestyle 1 Rahmen.
Ist ein guter Rahmen. Er hat auch viel mitgemacht. Leider gab es zu viele Defekte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragetty (23. Mai 2016)

Teaser schrieb:


> @ragetty
> So sieht es aus. Freut mich, dass es gefällt.
> 
> @Custom Waidler
> ...



wie breit sind die felgen? schon ordentlich, oder? gut gehalten, auch bei gröberem terrain? 

überlege, so 'was ähnliches selber zu holen ...


----------



## ragetty (23. Mai 2016)

neulich in val d'aran, spainien ... kb ist neu (AB), kassette ist neu (e*13 9-45), sattel (ergon), dämpfer, lenker (RF sixc), reifen und pedale (CB mallet E). demnächst CCDBAir CS, 77designz, carbon felgen?

hintere scheibe auf 180mm erweitert, da manchmal ich meine hündin bei kurzen schnellen asphalt-strecken tragen muss (diese findet sie öde, sodass sie trödelt)...


----------



## Teaser (23. Mai 2016)

Moin, @ragetty,
es handelt sich bei den Felgen um diese hier:
http://www.light-bicycle.com/New-26...-downhill-carbon-rim-tubeless-compatible.html
Hab zwar hier auch noch einen Downhiller rumstehen, aber die letzten Reisen war das gute Uzzi immer dabei. Mal mit 160mm in der Front, mal für groberes Geläuf mit der 66. Die Felgen haben alles klaglos mitgemacht. Bin aber auch kein Bolzer, 1-2-Meter-Drops traue ich mir zu, Gewicht fahrbereit so 80 kilo. Hab die Laufräder mal dezent nachgezogen, da ne kleine Unwucht drin ist, stört mich aber nicht. hab ich ja selbst eingespeicht und für ausreichend empfunden. Ein Tensiometer war aber zur Hand. Insgesamt coole Felgen, die den Einsatzbereich des Rades gut vergrößern.
Grooze


----------



## edwardje (28. Mai 2016)

Mein 2 intense. Es steht jetzt 951 drauf aber es ist slopestyle 2 drin.


----------



## riotrandy (28. Mai 2016)

Schöner Aufbau. Was wiegt das Teil denn mit Doppelbrücke und Hammerschmidt, wenn man fragen darf....du Affe aufm Bike


----------



## edwardje (28. Mai 2016)

Danke!! Leicht ist das Teil nicht. Aber fahren tut es super. Die Wage steht bei etwas mehr wie 16 Kilo.


----------



## Custom Waidler (7. Juni 2016)




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. Juni 2016)

Nice!


----------



## edwardje (8. Juni 2016)

Schönes Bike!!

Wie fahrt sich der Manitou Dämpfer in den Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (8. Juni 2016)

edwardje schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!!
> 
> Wie fahrt sich der Manitou Dämpfer in den Rahmen?




Naja ich kann mich nicht beschschweren weil ich sonst noch keinen anderen getestet habe im Uzzi. Mir ging es darum das der Dämpfer ein Lockout hat,weil ich sehr viel Touren damit fahre und daduch spart man sich deutlich Kraft.


----------



## edwardje (8. Juni 2016)

Beim Slopestyl2 hindert es nicht dass der Lockout fehlt, nur eine leichtere Dämpfer wie dein Manitou hätte mir mehr getaugt. Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## riotrandy (9. Juni 2016)

So, heute unterwegs gewesen 


 

 

Umrüstung Kurbel auf Sixc, Vivid Coil, Magura mit Saint Hebeln und Sixpack Millenium Pedale.
Ich muss Custom Waidler recht geben, der Dämpfer wippt auf jeden Fall mehr, als mein dbAir vorher spricht allerdings wesentlich besser an. No pain no gain, aber Strava rockst du damit nicht.


----------



## Teaser (29. Juni 2016)

Mal ein aktueller Stand. Fotografieren kann ich noch weniger als radeln...


 

Seit letztens dazu gekommen sind Sixc-Kurbel, Marzocchidämpfer und Hinterreifen.


----------



## ragetty (1. Juli 2016)

das ist der neue von marzzochi, oder? 

den habe ich von meinem T275C jetzt runter, da ich nie eine volle einfederung habe provizieren können - progressive federungskennlinie und kleine kammer passen wohl nicht zusammen ;-) 

mit einem CD DDACS läufts besser ...


----------



## Enduro Doc (25. Juli 2016)

Mein M1. Ende letzten Jahres neu aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sele666 (16. August 2016)

Schönes ding^^
Dann kann ich ja meinen alten koffer auch mal auspacken...


----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2016)

Immer noch glücklich mit


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Oktober 2016)

Update: Marzocchi  Roco TST R mit RCS Titanfeder
Fazit:Hätte nie gedacht das der Unterschied so groß ist gegenüber einen Luftdämpfer


----------



## riotrandy (24. Oktober 2016)

Na, dann kannste ja noch Stahl in die Feder reinpacken, oder eine AWK verbauen?


----------



## Custom Waidler (24. Oktober 2016)

Ja das mit der AWK würde mich schon sehr interessien


----------



## riotrandy (24. Oktober 2016)

Probieren geht über studieren  Die Resonanz im Forum ist ja diesbezüglich recht positiv und das Mehrgewicht ist auch akzeptabel.


----------



## Rick7 (25. Oktober 2016)




----------



## gutschik (25. Oktober 2016)




----------



## edwardje (31. Oktober 2016)

Hammer Gerät. Das fahrgefuhl von intense ist halt sehr geil und nicht vergleichbar mit etwas anderes


----------



## Custom Waidler (18. November 2016)

Nachdem vor ein paar Tagen noch fast 30cm Schnee lagen sind heute nur noch ein paar Kuhflecken zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskar97 (12. Dezember 2016)

Hier meines wieder einmal, seit letztem Jahr habe ich einen DB Inline für längere (Mehrtages)Touren: bergauf natürlich angenehm weil leicht und wippfrei, bergab eigentlich auch sehr gut, aber wenn man den CCDB Coil gewohnt ist ... der hat schon mehr Reserven:






Muss mir aber wieder einmal was neues gönnen, obwohl das Rad echt sehr fein ist ...


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Januar 2017)




----------



## Enduro Doc (17. Januar 2017)




----------



## mallo (21. Januar 2017)

Langzeitprojekt


----------



## san_andreas (21. Januar 2017)

Sehr schön !


----------



## overout. (22. Januar 2017)

Hi, bin schon lang nicht mehr hier im Forum unterwegs gewesen, möchte euch aber gern mal mein altes M6 zeigen.






Lange hatte ich leider nichts von dem Rahmen da er gebrochen ist, damals hab ich mich tierisch drüber aufgeregt inzwischen ist es mir aber ziemlich egal, der Rahmen liegt noch bei mir rum, falls jemand also was damit Anfangen kann könnt ihr mir ja gerne ein Angebot per PN schicken.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2017)

Im Markt sind immer wieder Hinterbauten.


----------



## overout. (22. Januar 2017)

Der Hauptrahmen hat leider auch risse an der Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## steiltyp (10. Februar 2017)

Bolzen, Unterlegscheiben und Links hast du schon vertickt nehme ich an? Sonst hätte ich evtl. Interesse die meinem Ersatzteillager hinzuzufügen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (5. März 2017)

Hab jetzt auch so ein Intense Fahrrad


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. März 2017)




----------



## Custom Waidler (5. März 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch so ein Intense Fahrrad




Sehr geil 
Welche Sattelstütze ist verbaut?


----------



## Plumpssack (5. März 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Sehr geil
> Welche Sattelstütze ist verbaut?


Bikeyoke Revive 160mm. Bisher absolut empfehlenswert. Haptik und Bedienung sind über alles erhaben, bin mal gespannt wie lange sie hält


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch so ein Intense Fahrrad


 
schick


----------



## AlexMC (31. März 2017)

Neues Spielzeug out of the box mit Umbaupotential:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericzon (31. März 2017)

Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 2016er Spider gemacht? Bin auf einen Foundation Build mit Alurahmen für 2.900 gestoßen und wollt mal fragen was man davon erwarten kann


----------



## Plumpssack (31. März 2017)

ericzon schrieb:


> Jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 2016er Spider gemacht? Bin auf einen Foundation Build mit Alurahmen für 2.900 gestoßen und wollt mal fragen was man davon erwarten kann





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Also ich bin heute eine 900hm Tour im Harz gefahren.
> Von der Geometrie her sind die Räder ja schon fast identisch bis auf, dass das Intense noch kürzere Kettenstreben hat und das macht sich auch bemerkbar. Das ICB ist eindeutig laufruhiger wenns schneller wird, mit dem Intense fällt das Abspringen an Wurzeln, Manuals, Bunnyhops etc. aber nochmal spürbar leichter.
> Ist also die Frage wo man die Prioritäen setzt. Ich würde das Alutech aber von der Geo her den meisten Leuten empfehlen. Damit die Vorteile vom Intense überwiegen muss man denke ich schon eine sehr aktive Fahrweise haben und schneller oder komfortabler bergab ist es in keinem Fall (auch wenn der Unterschied gering ist).
> In meinen Augen definitiv besser ist es wenns bergauf geht, das liegt am VPP Hinterbau. Dieser federt im geringeren bis mittleren Federwegsbereich auf Kettenzug aus.
> ...





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Vor Allem machts total Laune - fährt sich auf flowigen Trails schon fast wie eine Art 4x Bike oderso aber trotzdem kann mans auf rumpeligen Trails noch ziemlich gut stehen lassen und bergauf gefällt mir das VPP auch sehr gut



Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon viel richtig bergab gefahren mit dem Teil. Geht wenn der Dämpfer endlich mal gut abgestimmt ist wie sau, Bergabperformance wird für niemand der sich ein 130mm Rad kauft ein Problem sein denke ich.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings wiegt mein Aufbau mit Pedalen 13kg, das Foundation wiegt mindestens 1,5kg mehr aber ist auf jedenfall eine super Basis.
Nachteile sind das relativ schwierige Dämpfersetup, wenn man es perfekt haben will, der Hinterbau ist echt "empfindlich" was die Federhärte angeht und der Pedalrückschlag, wenn man das als störend empfindet. Stören tut der im wesentlichen auf flachen Trails mit ganz vielen Wurzeln und Steinen. Wenn man über die Wurzeln pedalieren muss verhärtet eben der Hinterbau und der Freilauf "schlägt öfters mal an".
Der Rahmen ist mit 3300g bei Größe L nicht gerade leicht für ein Bike dieser Klasse aber auch nicht unendlich schwer.

Wenn du planst langfristig noch was reinzustecken ist es denke ich ein tolles Bike, ansonsten gibt es aber einfach viel besser ausgestattete Räder für das Geld: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...nsion-mountainbike-xt-1x11-2017/rp-prod146556
edit: achja, ich fahre das Rad mit 150mm Gabel.


----------



## ericzon (31. März 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon viel richtig bergab gefahren mit dem Teil. Geht wenn der Dämpfer endlich mal gut abgestimmt ist wie sau, Bergabperformance wird für niemand der sich ein 130mm Rad kauft ein Problem sein denke ich.
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden, allerdings wiegt mein Aufbau mit Pedalen 13kg, das Foundation wiegt mindestens 1,5kg mehr aber ist auf jedenfall eine super Basis.
> Nachteile sind das relativ schwierige Dämpfersetup, wenn man es perfekt haben will, der Hinterbau ist echt "empfindlich" was die Federhärte angeht und der Pedalrückschlag, wenn man das als störend empfindet. Stören tut der im wesentlichen auf flachen Trails mit ganz vielen Wurzeln und Steinen. Wenn man über die Wurzeln pedalieren muss verhärtet eben der Hinterbau und der Freilauf "schlägt öfters mal an".
> Der Rahmen ist mit 3300g bei Größe L nicht gerade leicht für ein Bike dieser Klasse aber auch nicht unendlich schwer.
> ...



Super hilfreich, danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Gibt übriges einige gute Intense Deals hier: https://www.bikeexchange.de/s/mountainbikes-mtb/intense?sort-by=sale


----------



## iRider (1. April 2017)

ericzon schrieb:


> Super hilfreich, danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Gibt übriges einige gute Intense Deals hier: https://www.bikeexchange.de/s/mountainbikes-mtb/intense?sort-by=sale



Die Aluräder sind leider schon die neueren, nicht mehr in USA produzierten.


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2017)

iRider schrieb:


> Die Aluräder sind leider schon die neueren, nicht mehr in USA produzierten.



Gibts überhaupt noch made in USA ?


----------



## Plumpssack (1. April 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt noch made in USA ?


nicht bei Intense
https://m.pinkbike.com/news/opinion-the-table.html


----------



## san_andreas (1. April 2017)

Gott, ist das schade.


----------



## iRider (3. April 2017)

Das Ende einer "Kultmarke". 
Ich finde ihre alten Räder extrem gut, vor allem wegen dem CNC [email protected] und den fetten Monocoque Rohren. Weder die Carbonrahmen noch die in Asien produzierten Alurahmen lösen dieses Gefühl bei mir aus. Naja, bin wahrscheinlich nur alt geworden.


----------



## Plumpssack (3. April 2017)

iRider schrieb:


> Das Ende einer "Kultmarke".
> Ich finde ihre alten Räder extrem gut, vor allem wegen dem CNC [email protected] und den fetten Monocoque Rohren. Weder die Carbonrahmen noch die in Asien produzierten Alurahmen lösen dieses Gefühl bei mir aus. Naja, bin wahrscheinlich nur alt geworden.


Es gibt glaube ich noch keine Alurahmen die nicht vorher noch genauso in den USA produziert wurden. Die Modelle sind ja gleich geblieben bis auf die ganz neuen Carbonrahmen, welche sich aber von der Machart her auch wenig von älteren Modellen unterscheiden.

M3, M6, Socom etc sind schon lange her und dass es die nicht mehr gibt hat denke ich nichts mit der Verlegung der Produktion nach Asien zu tun. So richtig Fräsporno waren die Intense Rahmen doch eigentlich auch nie so wirklich, oder?


----------



## iRider (3. April 2017)

Naja, die ganz alten Intense Rahmen mit den Vierkanthinterbauten waren schon extrem nachbearbeitet. Aus den Rohre waren Vertiefungen gefräst um Gewicht zu sparen. Echt Hammer. Ist aber schon seit der Einführung von VPP zurückgegangen. In den letzten Jahren haben sie dann auch die zusammengeschweissten Rohre weggelassen, was immer das Erkennungsmerkmal der abfahrtslastigen Intense Räder war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (8. April 2017)

Wieso findet man eigentlich zu dem neuen Intense Uzzi so wenig?

Finde das Bike extrem ansprechend aber kaum ein Händler hat es und Tests/Reviews gibt es auch so gut wie keine


----------



## Plumpssack (8. April 2017)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Wieso findet man eigentlich zu dem neuen Intense Uzzi so wenig?
> 
> Finde das Bike extrem ansprechend aber kaum ein Händler hat es und Tests/Reviews gibt es auch so gut wie keine


180mm sind halt nicht so im Trend...ist der Hauptgrund denke ich und ausserdem findet man leider zu allen Intense Rädern recht wenig Infos.


----------



## Custom Waidler (8. April 2017)

Kann man den beim neuen Uzzi den Federweg nicht mehr verstellen?
Bei meinem 2013er hab ich den Federweg auf 160mm


----------



## Dmartin20 (20. April 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Kann man den beim neuen Uzzi den Federweg nicht mehr verstellen?
> Bei meinem 2013er hab ich den Federweg auf 160mm



Du kannst zwischen Steep und Slack wählen und damit die Geo anpassen. Anstatt 190mm hast Du dann 178mm (und 64° statt 65°). 
Ich konnte das Bike 4 Tage in Finale testen. Macht ne Menge Spass das Teil.


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. Mai 2017)




----------



## norman_gsus (11. Mai 2017)

iRider schrieb:


> Naja, die ganz alten Intense Rahmen mit den Vierkanthinterbauten waren schon extrem nachbearbeitet. Aus den Rohre waren Vertiefungen gefräst um Gewicht zu sparen. Echt Hammer. Ist aber schon seit der Einführung von VPP zurückgegangen. In den letzten Jahren haben sie dann auch die zusammengeschweissten Rohre weggelassen, was immer das Erkennungsmerkmal der abfahrtslastigen Intense Räder war.




Steht da auf dem linken Hinterbau nicht Specialized?
Unter der Scheibenbremsaufnahme


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Mai 2017)

norman_gsus schrieb:


> Steht da auf dem linken Hinterbau nicht Specialized?
> Unter der Scheibenbremsaufnahme


ja weil Horstlinkpatent


----------



## norman_gsus (15. Mai 2017)

HIer mal mein M9


----------



## mallo (15. Mai 2017)

meine neue old school möhre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dmartin20 (15. Mai 2017)

mallo schrieb:


> meine neue old-school möhre...Anhang anzeigen 604927


Glückwunsch! Geiles Teil!


----------



## Rick7 (15. Mai 2017)

Uiuiui geil


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Mai 2017)

zufrieden? auch bzgl. der sichtbaren Quali des Rahmens?


----------



## mallo (18. Mai 2017)

Habe bisher nur zwei Abfahrten aufm Hausberg gemacht ohne gross was einzustellen. Laut...aber schnell.
So Hochglanzlack an einem Bike muss man nicht verstehen... und zum Glück hat der Rahmen keine Schweissnähte mehr ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Mai 2017)

auch laut... okee. schade. und das obwohl die eine strebe fehlt, die ich dafür u.a. als ursache vermutet habe..
naja. es gibt neuigkeiten aus dem Hause Intense: 

https://dirtmountainbike.com/bike-reviews/downhill-bikes/prototype-intense-29-dh.html

finde ich generell einen tick schicker, bis auf den Bereich des "Sitzdoms"


----------



## mallo (21. Mai 2017)

Also mit einer zusätzlichen Lage Slapper Tape auf der Kettenstrebe und der guten alten Santa Cruz Neoprenhülle um die Sitzstrebe wird es erträglicher. Der Dämpfer "plöppelt" halt ein wenig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (21. Mai 2017)

Mein ss2 jetzt mit neue Felgen und procore und ein marzocchi Dämpfer, es fühlt sich an wie ein dh machine.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (31. Mai 2017)

Gerade für nen Kollegen aufgebaut


----------



## Franky 76 (31. Mai 2017)

Dann will ich auch mal.. Mein M9 Coustom Aufbau - gerade fertig für 2017 in Illusion Crabapple mit Clear Vision Top Coat, vorgepulvert in Chrome. Hab leider kein Bild in der Sonne, dann kommt der Ton noch besser


----------



## Plumpssack (31. Mai 2017)

Franky 76 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.. Mein M9 Coustom Aufbau - gerade fertig für 2009 in Illusion Crabapple mit Clear Vision Top Coat, vorgepulvert in Chrome. Hab leider kein Bild in der Sonne, dann kommt der Ton noch besser


gerade fertig für 2009? bisschen spät dran


----------



## Dmartin20 (31. Mai 2017)

Franky 76 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.. Mein M9 Coustom Aufbau - gerade fertig für 2009 in Illusion Crabapple mit Clear Vision Top Coat, vorgepulvert in Chrome. Hab leider kein Bild in der Sonne, dann kommt der Ton noch besser



Hammer!


----------



## Franky 76 (31. Mai 2017)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> gerade fertig für 2009? bisschen spät dran


2017.. ;-)


----------



## edwardje (31. Mai 2017)

Das M9 finde ich richtig cool!! Der Rahmenform ist einfach schöner wie die neue Kiste von intense. Wie fahrt es?


----------



## Franky 76 (2. Juni 2017)

Hab davor ein 2009er Nomad gefahren. Das War auch schon super. Aber das Intense ist mit seinem Federweg da schon eine andere Nummer. Hab jetzt 5 Bikeparktage, 3 in 2017, hinter mir und ich hab noch nichts negatives zu berichten. Würd es nicht mehr hergeben. Nur das Fahrwerg muss jetzt ein wenig straffer. Ab 2m stepdown sackt es durch. Oder ich bin zu schwer geworden..


----------



## AlexMC (17. Juni 2017)

Neues Spielzeug ist fertig 

































Ausgangszustand:


----------



## mallo (15. August 2017)

So, nach längerer Zeit komplett für den Moment.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (16. August 2017)

Franky 76 schrieb:


> Hab davor ein 2009er Nomad gefahren. Das War auch schon super. Aber das Intense ist mit seinem Federweg da schon eine andere Nummer. Hab jetzt 5 Bikeparktage, 3 in 2017, hinter mir und ich hab noch nichts negatives zu berichten. Würd es nicht mehr hergeben. Nur das Fahrwerg muss jetzt ein wenig straffer. Ab 2m stepdown sackt es durch. Oder ich bin zu schwer geworden..




Hi,

Vergleichst du das nomad mit dem M9? Oder hast du auch ne Uzzi?

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. September 2017)




----------



## AlexMC (21. Oktober 2017)

In freier Wildbahn


----------



## Custom Waidler (22. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
suche G3 Dropouts 150x12


----------



## bachmayeah (29. Oktober 2017)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hi,
> suche G3 Dropouts 150x12


https://www.bikebling.com/Intense-G3-Rear-Dropouts-p/intense-g3-dropouts.htm


----------



## Sahnie (13. November 2017)

Früher war mehr Lametta...Grund sich noch die alten Dinger auf Halde zu legen.



Intense Uzzi SL by Supersahnie, auf Flickr



Intense Uzzi SL by Supersahnie, auf Flickr



Intense Uzzi SL by Supersahnie, auf Flickr



Intense Uzzi SL verstellbarer Sitzdom by Supersahnie, auf Flickr


----------



## Kuwahades (14. November 2017)

Die SL Uzzi ist geil.
Kumpel von mir hat auch noch eine SL und eine SLX


----------



## Sahnie (14. November 2017)

Sogar noch mit Canti...witzig.


----------



## Kuwahades (14. November 2017)

ja seit fast 15 Jahren unverändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (28. Januar 2018)

Wieder mal was gebaut.

Dafür mußte der Rahmen erstmal etwas leiden 





Sieht doch aus wie ab Werk...





Endlich mal eine Reverb mit vernünftiger Länge  (und bei CRC das Angebot auch ziemlich günstig)





Neues Voderrad mit Mavic 729 und Hope Pro 2 Evo





Und das Endergebnis


----------



## steiltyp (2. Februar 2018)

Das riesige Loch ist etwas unnötig - habe an meinem Yeti SB66 auch gebohrt, aber einfach schräg von unten und dann mit einer Modellbau Rundfeile ordentlich angefast - dadurch tritt die Leitung auch schön von unten ein, sitzt dicht ohne Abdeckung und man schwächt den Rahmen weniger. Natuerlich muss man dann die Leitung ohne Endstueck durchfuehren, aber die zerrt man ja nicht staendig raus und rein.
Deine Loesung ist auch ordentlich gemacht, keine Frage! Ich wollte nur das Loch auf ein Minimum beschraenken und das ist ca. 1/3 deines Langlochs.


----------



## DavidLV (30. März 2018)

Hier mal mein slopestyle  (sorry für das schlechte Foto). 

Musste es leider verkaufen aber wenn der Umzug abgeschlossen ist hol ich mir wieder einen Rahmen


----------



## skask (27. April 2018)

Schon etwas älter (passt zum Fahrer  ), aber immer noch geil.


----------



## AlexMC (14. Juli 2018)

Mit neuem LRS:


----------



## Custom Waidler (15. Juli 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonII (15. Juli 2018)

Moinsen,

Schöne Uzzi, schöne Einfahrt, schöne Deko.... alles richtig gemacht 

Grüße Hendrik


----------



## san_andreas (16. Juli 2018)

Super Rad, Herr Waidler.


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Juli 2018)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Super Rad, Herr Waidler.



Merci


----------



## Nr-8 (23. Juli 2018)

Dann will ich auch ma meine Laura zeigen


----------



## mallo (1. August 2018)

Neues Projekt...bzw. Baustelle. Hat wer eine Idee, woher ich noch die alten Intense Reifen bekomme?


----------



## Nr-8 (1. August 2018)

Bei eBay hatte ich letztens welche gefunden


----------



## san_andreas (1. August 2018)

Sehr geiles Projekt !


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. August 2018)

hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. August 2018)

So jetzt hab ich mal mein Uzzi auf 650b umgebaut, bin morgen auf die erste Test Tour gespannt


----------



## LeonII (11. August 2018)

Hi,

Also hast du G3 in der längsten Stellung? Welchen Federweg fährst du?

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (11. August 2018)

Ja in der längsten Stellung und Federweg ist auf 180mm eingestellt


----------



## DavidLV (9. September 2018)

DavidLV schrieb:


> Hier mal mein slopestyle  (sorry für das schlechte Foto).
> 
> Musste es leider verkaufen aber wenn der Umzug abgeschlossen ist hol ich mir wieder einen Rahmen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 713229




Wie schon angekündigt hab ich mir wieder ein Slopestyle geholt. Is aber nicht irgendein Rahmen sondern genau meiner den ich vor genau einem Jahr verkauft habe  Da ich noch im September operiert werde hab ich genug Zeit dem Ding neuen Glanz (Wort wörtlich ) zu verleihen.

Die MZ 55 Ti im Hintergrund kommt natürlich zum Einsatz und dient nur vorübergehend als Dekoration.





Aso und vielleicht kann mir gleich jemand sagen welchen Winkelsteuersatz ich brauche?


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2019)

Hab mir mal versucht etwas leichteres im Winter zusammen zubauen, hab dafür aus dem intense Outlet einen SPIDER 275 SL genommen. Super Light trifft es nicht wirklich aber am Ende bin ich trotz des Übergewichtes am LRS auf 11,6kg gekommen. Es sollte schon Trail tauglich sein und ja das ist es trotz 120mm vorne auch geworden. Fürs gröbere hab ich ich ein Knolly Endo und da passt das intense jetzt gut dazwischen.


----------



## LeonII (16. März 2019)

Hi,

Na 11,6 kg ist doch schon top... oder soll es ein Rennrad werden? 
Viel wichtiger: wie läuft es? Steht echt gut da!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hendrik


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2019)

LeonII schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Na 11,6 kg ist doch schon top... oder soll es ein Rennrad werden?
> Viel wichtiger: wie läuft es? Steht echt gut da!
> ...



Ja ist schon ok die 11,6kg, geht schon echt gut. Rahmen wiegt ja schon 2500g ohne Dämpfer.
Bin überrascht vom Hinterbau, doch sehr feinfühlig. 
Geometrie, obwohl Modell 2016 sehr angenehm. Fahre lieber kurze und wendige Räder und das Spider kommt mir da mit den kurzen Kettenstreben sehr entgegen. Passt hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## LeonII (17. März 2019)

Na dann hast ja alles richtig gemacht... zu leicht ist dann auch nix, da fühlt es sich dann schnell holprig an. Daher muss das feeling stimmen, das Gewicht ist meines Erachtens zweitrangig. Ich persönlich finde den vpp Hinterbau super, ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache. Hat eben auch Nachteile wie jeder andere Hinterbau auch...


----------



## petergaper (20. April 2019)

Hallo. Hier mein überholtes M3, Lg .


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2019)

Sehr schön !


----------



## trialsin (25. April 2019)

Ich versuche noch ein Foto hochzuladen....
Mein Spider ist auch bald fertig 

https://www.bilder-upload.eu/bild-359404-1556224197.jpg.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (25. April 2019)

Geil. Wie lange habe ich schon kein M3 mehr gesehen? Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## AlexMC (22. Juni 2019)

Nach 5 glücklichen Jahren heißt es leider Abschied nehmen  Ich hätte es gerne noch ein paar Jahre gefahren...





Riß im Sattelrohr.


----------



## Deleted 171725 (4. Juli 2019)

Mein Arbeitsgerät


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. März 2020)




----------



## Custom Waidler (25. März 2020)

.


----------



## Custom Waidler (25. März 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (25. März 2020)

Schön geworden !


----------



## Custom Waidler (26. März 2020)

Merci ?


----------



## Trickz (23. April 2020)




----------



## san_andreas (23. April 2020)

Schick !


----------



## kleinerHai (20. Mai 2020)

Noch ein Spider SL.


----------



## edwardje (19. Juni 2020)

Intense Uzzi 2013
15,5kg inkl Pedalen


----------



## Custom Waidler (20. Juni 2020)

Bist du dir sicher das es ein 2013er Rahmen ist?


----------



## edwardje (20. Juni 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das es ein 2013er Rahmen ist?


100 Prozent nicht. Der Verkäufer vom Rahmen hat’s dazu gesagt.


----------



## Custom Waidler (20. Juni 2020)

Ab 2012 sieht der Uzzi VP so aus.


----------



## edwardje (20. Juni 2020)

Dann wird er eher von vor 2012 sein. 
welches Jahr würdest du schätzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (21. Juni 2020)

Da musst Du nicht schätzen, check die Rahmennummer! Normal ist der erster Buchstaben das Modell, zweiter die Rahmengrösse, dann sind 1-2 Ziffern für den Monat, eine Ziffer für das Jahr und dann 2-3 Ziffern für die individuelle Rahmennummer.


----------



## edwardje (21. Juni 2020)

Sollte es dann 2007 heissen?


----------



## a73 (1. Juli 2020)

Old school Spider XVP:


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Juli 2020)

edwardje schrieb:


> Sollte es dann 2007 heissen?Anhang anzeigen 1069028



Ich glaube eher 2009


----------



## boe_ser (3. Juli 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher 2009


Ich denke, das passt. 2007 gab es das UZZI VP noch nicht (das war das letzte Jahr des VPX). Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall von vor 2012, da beim 2012er die Aufnahme für den oberen Link weiter hinten liegt und das 2012er die asymmetrische Schwinge hat.


----------



## Custom Waidler (4. Februar 2021)

Hallo Leute,
womit poliert ihr die works Farben?


----------



## Custom Waidler (11. April 2021)




----------



## Enduro Doc (13. April 2021)




----------



## edwardje (8. Mai 2021)

Bereits ein bisschen älter,  aber noch  immer sehr gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (8. Mai 2021)

Intense 6.6 Slopestyle '2008


----------



## Custom Waidler (16. Mai 2021)




----------



## Custom Waidler (7. Juni 2021)

Am Geisskopf


----------



## Yeti666 (13. Juni 2021)

Hat jetzt 21 Jahre auf der Uhr...


----------



## shylock (24. Dezember 2021)

Dieses mindestens auch....da so vielseitig und variabel, habe ich es jetzt mal zum Übergang für meine Frau aufgebaut. Da in die Vanilla auch ein 27.5 Laufrad reingeht und passt, ist es ein Mullet geworden.
Als ich den Rahmen von der Wand nahm, stellte ich fest, daß der Hinterbau eine Lieblingsstellung hat. Das bedeutete dann Lagerwechsel. Witzigerweise passen hier die guten ABEC7 aus der Skateboardschublade, so daß das ganze in 10 Minuten abgehandelt war.
Mit den ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten bei dem geringen Gewicht hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, mit einem 22 Jahre alten Fahrrad rumzumachen.


----------

